# Where is this?



## Treehugnhuntr

You know the drill.


----------



## Ironman

Yep, so....where's the picture?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I was waiting for you to post it. After all, You are the grand champion!!


----------



## Petersen

Hey, I'll start... Here's an easy one:


----------



## orvis1

Looks like F.G.


----------



## Ironman

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I was waiting for you to post it. After all, You are the grand champion!!


The flattery is nice, but I'm a little anxious about posting here.... not really too sure why...something just doesn't feel right...maybe its the look of the old forum that's got me...could be all the Mods listed here... :?


----------



## Guest

Petersen said:


> Hey, I'll start... Here's an easy one:


Looks like Hite Bridge as it crosses the Dirty Devil....


----------



## Petersen

The Dirty Devil Bridge it is.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Ironman said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for you to post it. After all, You are the grand champion!!
> 
> 
> 
> The flattery is nice, but I'm a little anxious about posting here.... not really too sure why...something just doesn't feel right...maybe its the look of the old forum that's got me...could be all the Mods listed here... :?
Click to expand...

We are just trying to continue to what we had at the DWR forum. We will probably have some contacts at the DWR for reference etc.in the future.


----------



## Guest

Elkhuntingfool said:


> Petersen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dirty Devil Bridge it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that? Is that the one down by Page, AZ?
Click to expand...

That is on Highway 95 ? Kinda from Hanksville toward the Blanding or Elk Ridge area. Upper end of Lake Powell.


----------



## Guest

Where is this?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Weber river near Coalville?


----------



## Guest

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Weber river near Coalville?


Kind of, but 'no'.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

mmmmm......Wanship?


----------



## Guest

Treehugnhuntr said:


> mmmmm......Wanship?


Kinda, but 'no' again.. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Wait, the steep hillsides, above Rockport? Your killin me man!


----------



## Guest

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Wait, the steep hillsides, above Rockport? Your killin me man!


Three is the charm !! Above Rockport !!


----------



## T Abbot

I can do this game. Who's next?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Ffhew! I was getting exhausted! Who wants to go, I don't have time to post a pic tonight.

T


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I lied!


----------



## T Abbot

Mt. Nebo?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Nope! But you're within a hundred miles!


----------



## Guest

Nelson Peak?


----------



## sagebrush

nice view


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

No one else?

Hint, the name can be very "complex".


----------



## NHS

Must be up North :?:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

It's in the central deer unit.


----------



## Loke

It almost looks like you flipped the picture and it is the back side of Timp from Heber valley.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Not timp.


----------



## Loke

Is it taken from the Heber valley?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Nope.


----------



## Ironman

Loafer Mtn, taken from near fairvew?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Nope! I'm stumping Ironman, Today is good for my ego. :wink:


----------



## Texscala

looks kind of like Cascade


----------



## reb8600

Never mind


----------



## lionhunter

Is the picture takin from wallsberg.


----------



## Loke

was it taken near Highway 40?


----------



## Ironman

OQUIRRHS?


----------



## Riverrat77

Its not the canyons and that mountain out by the Tickville Gate past Lehi on the road to five mile pass is it?


----------



## Ironman

Riverrat77 said:


> Its not the canyons and that mountain out by the Tickville Gate past Lehi on the road to five mile pass is it?


That would be the OQUIRRHS would it not?


----------



## bushrat311

Deseret Peak (if I got the "complex" clue right)


----------



## Riverrat77

Ironman said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not the canyons and that mountain out by the Tickville Gate past Lehi on the road to five mile pass is it?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the OQUIRRHS would it not?
Click to expand...

Ha... yeah, guess it would.... I have no idea why I was thinking they didn't extend down that far.... geez. Thats a good guess on the Deseret.... Hmmmm. 8)


----------



## Loke

I feel smart. I didn't even notice the "complex" hint. That does look like that spot looking east from Erda.


----------



## Guest

Loke said:


> I feel smart. I didn't even notice the "complex" hint. That does look like that spot looking east from Erda.


That's what I was thinking !!! Nelson Peak is North of West Canyon area...kinda...South end of the Oquirrhs !!!!


----------



## Loke

I don't know the names of the peaks out there. Give me a minute and I'll pull up Google Earth and cheat.


----------



## Guest

Loke said:


> I don't know the names of the peaks out there. Give me a minute and I'll pull up Google Earth and cheat.


No google...Barney, West Mt., Butterfield, Freeman, Clipper, Markham, Nelson, Kessler and Farnsworth Peak....


----------



## NHS

Tree must be out of town. He left up hanging.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Treehugnhuntr

NHS said:


> Tree must be out of town. He left up hanging.


Yes. Me disappeared into the hills for awhile. (Church)

Deseret Peak it is. I believe his holiness, god of "where is it", and reigning cjampion of the world 'ironman' is up.?!


----------



## Ironman

Nope, not me, I guessed the Oquirrhs, Deseret Peak is in the Stansbury Range  
I believe Bushrat got it!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Well, You're still the "Where is it?" guru, whether you got it or not.

Bushrat, you're up!


----------



## bushrat311

Okay here goes.


----------



## weatherby25

Blacksmith fork


----------



## NHS

I don't know where that is, but I wish I were there right now.


----------



## callofthewild

i hear you there nhs that makes one long for the muzzy hunt.


----------



## Guest

Pretty Pic..!!! Fremont River?


----------



## Loke

Kind of looks like that spot at the bottom of the old Pacific Mine tailing at the bottom of Mineral Basin up American Fork Canyon.


----------



## bushrat311

Nobody has even come close yet! Just looking at that picture has me thinking I'll skip out of work early and head up there to try out my new 3 weight and take some more photos...


----------



## weatherby25

Is it in Utah?


----------



## Guest

Now I don't even think it's a river, is it?

Weatherby 25....your avatar looks like FishGlyph's.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman

Miller Lake on the Boulder. ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Silver lake up big cottonwood canyon?


----------



## weatherby25

> Weatherby 25....your avatar looks like FishGlyph's


yes but but you can never have enough hot women holding bows.


----------



## bushrat311

fixed blade got it...Silver Lake near Brighton up Big Cottonwood Canyon.

Your turn fixed blade!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes I finally got one. Only reason is I fished that same stretch. *()*  :mrgreen: . Give me a minute, I have a few people trying to teach me how to post a pic. I've never done it before. I have a good one, that I think will stump even Ironman. *()*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k I just learned how to post pics. So I decided to go with an easy one.








If you don't guess it for my hint I'll show you a pic. of the fish I cought that same day.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Causey, at the Wheatgrass inlet?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope, that means I get to show of two of my hints. *()* 
















Rainbow caught from same cove. Please excuse my hair piece, it was very early and windy. :lol:


----------



## Finnegan

Strawberry. First from the Meadows looking at the entrance to the Narrows. Second from the first cove in the Narrows.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

you got it finnegan, your up.


----------



## Finnegan




----------



## sagebrush

is it somewhere near oakley?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Somewhere near Red Fleet Res? Or the west fork of the Duchesne?


----------



## Finnegan

A couple hints? It's in the central part of the state. As I'm taking the photo, there's a small creek behind me for which the canyon is named.


----------



## Loke

Spanish Fork Canyon, below the rest stop?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

somewhere near yuba?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ironman? Where are you? :lol:


----------



## Finnegan

It's near Yuba, but up on the mountain. I'm not sure whether it's in Juab or Sanpete county. I know at least 3 of you must have driven right past this rock at least once or twice. And since it isn't an asphalt road, you weren't going too fast to notice it. :lol:


----------



## Finnegan

Hey, I don't want to be a wet blanket here, so let's expand the location. Can you name the mountain? Continuing up the road, here's a view from the top.










And here's a view heading down the other side.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Hmmm, I seem to remember you being from Wales. My guess is it's near there. But other than that, I have no clue.


----------



## Finnegan

Well, let's keep it going. Dang sloppy answer, Tye, but yes, it's the Wales mountain. That's the Sanpete valley in the last photo. Haven't you been hunting up there?

The first photo with the rock is in Chicken Creek canyon above Levan. I thought it would be an easy one, but then, I live in a very small world.

So, Tree, you got another picture handy?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I;ll see what I can do.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

On second thought, someone else go. I'll be out of town for the next week and that would be bad. How about NHS? He hasn't gone for awhile.


----------



## chuckmiester

here's one for you


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Provo River inlet at Jordanelle?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Joes Valley?


----------



## chuckmiester

go south


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Somewhere in the Boulders? Fishlake? Ottercreek? Haven't been to either of these but I want to.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Lower Bowns?


----------



## NHS

It can't be anywhere on the Manti, the trees are still green in the picture.


----------



## .45

Almost looks like Mill Hollow....where's the litter??


----------



## chuckmiester

none of those guesses. and not the boulders but it is chalk full of beautiful brookies this size


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it on the skyline?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Somewhere around Cedar Mountain? Navajo or Brown Duck?


----------



## chuckmiester

north of cedar mountain.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Kolob res.?


----------



## .45

Ferron Res.?


----------



## chuckmiester

somewhere in between those last 2 guesses.


----------



## .45

Upper end of Fish Lake?


----------



## bowhunter301

mill hallow?


----------



## Ironman

fixed blade said:


> Ironman? Where are you? :lol:


Been out of state taking pictures of far-off, distant places! :lol:

Chuckmiester. Anderson Meadow. in the Tushars.


----------



## chuckmiester

i always wondered where the tushers were, but yes it is anderson meadow on beaver mountain. ironman you're up


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

I'm always amazed at how familiar places look almost forgin when under a blanket of snow!
Clue:
Popular short, easy, scenic, hiking trail (you can see some stair steps that mark the trail).

Oh, and I'd be surprised if at least some of you have not hiked it!


----------



## Jitterbug

I'm going to take a wild guess... I don't know Utah that well yet. Is it the golden stairs trail?


----------



## Ironman

Nope, but not a bad guess, it is in southern Utah :wink: 
Clue:
Round trip is about 1 mile.


----------



## chuckmiester

is it in bryce?


----------



## Ironman

Nope.
Not in a National Park.


----------



## JAT83

I can't see the picture :?


----------



## Ironman

Time for a clue:
The destination of the short hike is a waterfall...kind of.


----------



## chuckmiester

is it cascade falls?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's just not the same is it Ironman. Without Cory that is. You two were the masters at this. So far I've got one right, I don't know how you guys do it. I wish cougar eyes were here he would have nailed this one long ago.. It's not near moab is it?


----------



## Ironman

chuckmiester said:


> is it cascade falls?


Yes! Good job. Not so easy with all the snow. :wink: 
Skied into it, made it to about the right side of the picture before I went at it on foot. The falls are a few feet behind me in this shot.


fixed blade said:


> It's just not the same is it Ironman. Without Cory that is. You two were the masters at this. So far I've got one right, I don't know how you guys do it. I wish cougar eyes were here he would have nailed this one long ago.. It's not near moab is it?


He's out there....lurking in the shadows....waiting for the right moment to strike...I hope :| 
I figured he'd post here more often too, he can't be that busy, after all, he has a government job :mrgreen: 
With the demise of the old forum, he should have a little free time to play with us. Cory come out and play!


----------



## chuckmiester

yeah that is really different in snow. ive gone up tons of times with my family during a fishing trip to navajo or duck reek because its a pretty and easy trail. i thought i recognized it but i would have never gotten it without the clues.

anyways here's another one.










if you've been there it's REALLY easy


----------



## JAT83

I'm not sure where this is at but from looking in the background closely it looks like there are three moose or black bears....or they could be dark rocks. Looks like a familiar place though. :?


----------



## chuckmiester

those are actually actually...cows. :? not exactly a wild animal but something to entertain me while resting.


----------



## tapehoser

Wall Lake in the Uintas?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Blue lake on skyline drive.


----------



## jahan

Kind of looks like White Pine in Cache Valley.


----------



## chuckmiester

white pine it is. i thought it would be easy but it was the only picture i haven't used yet.

you're up jahan. glad to see you posting in this topic again.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k Its been over 24 hours so If no one minds I have a pretty one  I'd like to post.


----------



## Loke

Looks like the south end of the Great Salt Lake to me. Looking west toward the Stansbury Range.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

geez loke that was easy. You're up. /**|**\


----------



## Loke

OK. Here's an old one. You may have seen it before. I just don't have many left.


----------



## lifetime hunter

Havasu Falls


----------



## LOAH

That'd be my guess.

Loke? Where are you?


----------



## Ironman

Don't know where Loke is...hope he's OK!

I'd say you're up lifetime hunter. Give us a good one.


----------



## lifetime hunter

K here ya go...


----------



## Loke

I just took a day off. Lifetime, you got it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Sherwood forest?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Brush Creek?


----------



## Ironman

Is the mtn in the back Dutton?


----------



## callofthewild

i know where this is so i wont guess. but you are close ironman. think north


----------



## Ironman

callofthewild said:


> i know where this is so i wont guess.


I thought that is what you are supposed to do when you do know where it is? :shock:

How about Monroe and Glenwood mtns on the Sevier Plateau taken from the Pavant range?


----------



## lifetime hunter

It is taken from the Pahvant range but not of the monroe mts. looking south towards Joseph's peak. 

but close enough! 


so it's your turn.


----------



## Ironman

Two parts to this one. 
Where is it? 
How was it formed?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Part one ?
Part two, either plate techtonics or volcanic explosions.


----------



## Ironman

fixed blade said:


> Part two, either plate techtonics or volcanic explosions.


It is Lava on top. Why is it only there and not on the remainder of the ridge? Oh...and where is it? :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

is it a cordova(sp) that blew out the side? I have no Idea where it is maybe by green river.


----------



## Ironman

Nope.
Clue:
The source of the lava is thought to be in the indian peak area (very very ancient volcano) of beaver county, some 70-100 miles away.


----------



## Ironman

No takers huh?
Looks like another clue is needed.
Clue:
This is a very obvious landmark along a very popular southern Utah canyon Highway.


----------



## Ironman

Still no takers huh?

Clue:
In the county directly north of Washington County and directly South of Beaver County.


----------



## bowgy

Cedar canyon on highway 14 across the highway and creek from the old coal mines. About 8 or 9 miles up from Cedar.

I think is was formed when the area was under water.


----------



## Ironman

Hey! Right on! Sure was tougher than I thought it would be in that it is along a popular highway and its very noticeable.

The lava came from an ancient flow estimated by some to have its source possibly 80 or so miles away. At that time the lava followed inot the low areas of the surface...the stream beds. If you look at the picture you can see an orangeish patch of dirt and rock just below the flow where it contacts the underlying rock, this was the riverbed. In time the landscape around the flow was lowered by erosion and the harder lava was left above it. You see this all over down around St. George most of the mesas there are actually old riverbeds filled with lava which was a deterrent to erosion. Okay, there is today geology lesson for you all, now let's get back to playing!

bowgy, post up!


----------



## bowgy

While I think of a picture and while we are still on yours, there is an old story of a cowboy that did something wrong, can't remember the whole story but when he was running from the posse he found himself on top of that mountain with the posse in hot persuit and to get away he rode his horse down that black slide to get away, and he surrvived and escaped.


----------



## Ironman

He was a Bank robber. He was later found dead in the Nevada desert...the loot was never found! That's the way I heard it.


----------



## HOGAN

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s202 ... G_0261.jpg


----------



## HOGAN

Can I go? Kind of easy, Still bowguys turn, just while we wait. How do you post pics now?


----------



## .45

Not sure where this is HOGAN....south of Tooele?


----------



## jahan

Is it in Emery County?


----------



## Ironman

Hogan, To post from photobucket copy the "IMG code" (fourth line down) below the picture thumbnail in your album.

Your picture...Fayette? Didn't that place use to be a restaruant?


----------



## HOGAN

resturant yes.


----------



## .45

On the road to Skull Valley? Christi worked there.!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## HOGAN

No. It is 1.5 miles away from a city. Used to be a resturant or an Inn of some sort.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

North of vernal?


----------



## HOGAN

No but Noth of the city i am talkiing about. More South.


----------



## Ironman

So you're saying not by Fayette? Would gunnison be better?


----------



## Loke

Are you saying that it is the Warm Creek Ranch House? It is closer to Fayette than Gunnison. I drove by there a couple of times this summer. Once just a couple of weeks ago. I wish I could say it was for fun, but it was for work. Richfield is a long way to drive to install a shower door.


----------



## HOGAN

Yes Warm Creek Ranch House.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Loke is up........again.


----------



## Ironman

Isn't it bowgy's turn?


----------



## Loke

All of my pictures are old. I need to get out and get some more. I'll be grateful if some one else could post a picture for me.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'll post one for ya Loke.
O.k I'm looking for what this event is called, and where it takes place. At least this one.


----------



## Ironman

Cutter racing...Wyoming’s favorite Winter pastime. 
I hope that is the Jackson Hole event. They haven't brought it to Utah have they? I know there is a big gathering in Weber county to do this modern chariot race on dirt....but I didn't think they were doing it in the Winter now too!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Man Ironman. Be honest you're an android arn't you. Yes you're correct the cutter races just south of Jackson. If you haven't been you sould they are a blast. You take your own beer, and barbaques. Take a wad of one dollar bills, because you make bets with all the folks standing on the sidelines. God bless wyoming.


----------



## Ironman

0011010011 10010100 0101011110101 01 1010011 011010100 1110 10000101000 00010
Opps, forgot to switch out of binary!
Here we go...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Looks like mount st. helens. Just kidding but it looks like a volcano. Ironman just curious are you a geologist.


----------



## Ironman

fixed blade said:


> Looks like mount st. helens. Just kidding but it looks like a volcano. Ironman just curious are you a geologist.


Not a Volcano. And not a Geologist...at least not a trained one anyways. I did take Geology 101 in college though if that counts. One of my passions (like many of us on this forum) is the outdoors, plants, animals, and yes, rocks and dirt. I'd consider myself an applied ecologist..


----------



## LOAH

Looks like a chunk of the San Rafael, but more vegetated. :|


----------



## Loke

Is it Mary's Nipple looking from the south or southeast?


----------



## Ironman

Loke said:


> Is it Mary's Nipple looking from the south or southeast?


Nope, it's not Mary's :wink:


----------



## Ironman

Clue:
I took this picture while visiting Bryce Canyon (no, the actual picture is not in Bryce, but that is where I was standing.


----------



## LOAH

What about Molly's?


----------



## Ironman

LOAH said:


> What about Molly's?


Right on LOAH! Mollies Nipple it is! 
In the foreground is No Mans Mesa, kinda cool. The picture was taken from the Yovimpa Point overlook in Bryce (great views).


----------



## LOAH

Crap! I'll dig something up. Gimme a little time. I don't really know, but your previous answer made me think: "Nope, it's not Mary's"

So it must be Molly's. They're sisters, right? 8)


----------



## LOAH

Okay, here's an easy one. I've posted all of my recent pics in fishing trip reports, so they're a out of bounds.

Tell me what I'm looking at and where the pic was taken. Easy.


----------



## Ironman

Alright, I know where it is, but I'll give evryone else a shot until 11:00, then its mine 8)


----------



## Loke

The tram at Bridal Veil Falls. Or at least that's what it used to be until the avalanche landed on it.


----------



## LOAH

Told you it was easy.  Cool. Less maintenance for me.

Have at it, Loke!


----------



## Loke

Here, lets try this one. It ought to be easy.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Farmington Bay?


----------



## Loke

that didn't take long. you're up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Sweet, one minute is that a new record? Lets see what I can find.

O.k. This one will be a little harder and may need some hints. I'll start off by saying that it is in utah. I'm looking for the specific mountain range.


----------



## Loke

Looks cold....


----------



## NHS

That's a mountain range? I agree, looks cold.


----------



## weatherby25

The lake mountain range?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Your right it was cold that night, but no one has guessed it yet. It was an april snow storm, so the next day it was fifty. Hint the elevation from the picture was about 6400 ft.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. it's time for a hint. The tallest peak in the range is only 8400 ft, and most of it is covered in ceder trees and jack rabbits.


----------



## LOAH

Touchars? (sp?) Total guess.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Deep Creek Range? Newfoundlands? Hoggup? WahWah?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Tree, Your getting hot. :twisted:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Grouse Creek, Raft River, Stansbury?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Simpson Mtns.?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Simpson's it is. I was on a vison quest, that's what I call it to go camping without the wife and kids. I got nailed with an early season snow storm, wich of course made the trip even more fun. 

Here are some pictures from the trip









Here is my camp.










Your up tree.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr




----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Near White rocks in the uinta's?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

No.


----------



## NHS

I don't know where that is, but it looks like a great place for someone to carve a famous person's face in the cliff.


----------



## weatherby25

Is it in the northern Wasatch?


----------



## silvertip

Can we have a hint?
Is it in Utah?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it in the uinta's?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Yes, it is in the Uinta's. The slope should be apparent.


----------



## silvertip

North slope,
Up around Hayden?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

No


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it by red cloud loop?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

No red cloud loop. It's on the N. Slope.

Hint: There's lots of pine trees.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ute mountain, gold hill, dead man mountain?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

If it was Ute Mountain you'd see the lookout. This hill is white and green, not gold. I guess one could die if trying to ascend the face of this, but no, none of those. Getting closer though.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Tokawanna peak, red knob, lamante?


----------



## Ironman

The Cathedral?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Nope. It'sonly 5-6 miles from the Wyoming border


----------



## Ironman

Deadman


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I guessed dead man a couple of posts ago, that what I thought it was too.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Hwere is dead man exactly? You may be referring to the same thing.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

about 3 miles east of lily lake 4 miles north east of christmas meadow.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

No, But you're getting FAIRLY close.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

East or west of whitney res.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

widdop mountain?, Corson Peak?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hello, anyone there? :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Tree am I close how about a hint, are we not playing this game now that some imatation where is this's are out there.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Hello, anyone there? :shock:


HA!! Looks like you're playing by yourself 'again' fixed blade....you can thank tree for that !!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Ironman

I'm still playing, just need another hint! :wink:


----------



## Ironman

East Fork Blacks Fork Guard station area?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

fixed blade said:


> East or west of whitney res.


East of Whitney, West of Beaver Creek. Black's Fork is a good guess, but incorrect.

Sorry about the delay, I've been busy.


----------



## Ironman

The Narrows on Henrys Fork?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

who'd a thunk Ironman would get it?

You're up chief!


----------



## Ironman

Wow Tree, that one was tough, the snow and clouds.....nice picture!


----------



## Ironman

Clue:
Near the northern most reaches out Utah.


----------



## weatherby25

Not sure but if I had to take a guess I would say it is taken from the clarkston range looking east towards the high creek/cherry peak/ namoi peak area in the cache valley.


----------



## Ironman

Nope, you're in the vicinity though.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Black's peak?


----------



## Ironman

nope


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I've passed that sucker dozens of times, is it Doubletop taken from somewhere around Dayton or Lewiston?


----------



## Ironman

Wrong Mtn Range!


----------



## weatherby25

So it is not in the bear river range?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Somwhere around Portage?


----------



## weatherby25

It looks like the Clarkston range but I know of no peaks in that range. Is the peak in Idaho or Utah?


----------



## Ironman

Not the Bear River range.
Somewhere around Portage.
Yes, in Idaho.


----------



## weatherby25

So is it the peak that over looks malad pass. The photo was taken from malad.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Samaria Mt., Old Baldy or Oxford peak? Do it be closer to Rockland than Portage?


----------



## Ironman

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Samaria Mt., Old Baldy or Oxford peak?


One of the above....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I would say old baldy. I pass it on the way to where god has a summer home, which ever one it is. :wink:


----------



## Ironman

Nope, now its 50-50...good odds :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Samaria? If I'm wrong, weatherby gets the next guess. :wink:


----------



## Ironman

O|* :rotfl: 
weatherby your up!

The picture was taken from highway 91 looking South. In the mid-ground is the old swale where the river that drained old Lake Bonneville once flowed


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Oh, That's great. My brother in law did his masters thesus on why there are the same strain of suckers in utah as there are in stretches of Wyoming and Idaho (That's the short and simple version). We even did electro shock in the vicinity and stopped in that exact same spot while he explained what the theories were.

Tree's a dumbA##! But that was fun.

Good on ya weatherby. BTW, the 3D's ready to go, just let me know when you got your bow and an hour or so.


----------



## weatherby25

> Good on ya weatherby. BTW, the 3D's ready to go, just let me know when you got your bow and an hour or so.


The bow is always ready. Time is the issue right now. Whats better for you weekend's or weekeday's? Is there another name for that peak? I thought that Oxford was farther to the east. I must have my peaks mixed up.I have no pic so someone else can go.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Maybe lunch or something like that?


----------



## weatherby25

I can handle that.


----------



## Ironman

weatherby25 said:


> ...Is there another name for that peak? I thought that Oxford was farther to the east. I must have my peaks mixed up.I have no pic so someone else can go.
Click to expand...

Yes, it is Oxford.
Tree, go ahead and post for weatherby.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

No time. Someone else?


----------



## chuckmiester

if neither of you can right now here is one for you guys. there are two parts first where is it looking and where am i standing.

http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa30 ... 0220-2.jpg

sorry for making you guys use a link but if i found out how to post a decent sized picture without breaking the limit i would do it.


----------



## NHS

Are you looking into Cache Valley? If so, you are standing somewhere above Cache Valley. I'm freaking BRILLIANT!!!!!!


----------



## jahan

That looks like you are standing on Mount Naomi looking West over Smithfield/Richmond area.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

jahan said:


> That looks like you are standing on Mount Naomi looking West over Smithfield/Richmond area.


I'd say he's right, or close to. Somewhere near the top of Smithfield canyon. Maybe the Grotto or the bottom of rocky canyon.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Cokeville wyoming?


----------



## weatherby25

I agree with Tree. I will dare to be diffrent and say it is from cherry peak.


----------



## jahan

This is a view of the same place, but farther up on top of Naomi Peak.

http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x76/jahan_81/?action=view&current=IMG_0089.jpg


----------



## chuckmiester

yeah jahan got it. i am looking into what i thought was logan but it could be just norht of logan in the smithfield area. and yes i was standing on naomi peak. i didnt think i could go any higher because i was right at the peak but it was definitely a cool site to see. your up jahan


----------



## jahan

Chuckmiester, sorry it looked like you were farther down, I guess maybe you were zoomed in more that I was, anyways it is an awesome view from there.

I have one, but it is very easy. It is the only one I have at work. I am just looking for the name of the place or area.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x76/jahan_81/IMG_1040.jpg


----------



## weatherby25

Hardware ranch blacksmiths fork canyon.


----------



## jahan

Weatherby25, you are the next contestant on "Where is this?" I told you it was easy.


----------



## weatherby25




----------



## callofthewild

that looks like the k-12 from better off dead. 


i want my two dollars.


----------



## weatherby25

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

callofthewild said:


> that looks like the k-12 from better off dead.
> 
> i want my two dollars.


 :rotfl:


----------



## callofthewild

so i take it i am NOT right then. :shock: :shock: :shock: 



i still want my two dollars. 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Timp?


----------



## weatherby25

Nope too far south.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Somewhere above Sherwood hills/Wellsvilles? Wherever it is, I want to go there with a big tube and some of that Canadian moonshine.


----------



## weatherby25

Nope getting closer. It is close by the last mountian picture. It is not a good view of it IMO. The snow makes it tough. I am willing to bet you have been there tree.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Oh, The damned peak that's by Naomi, only not as tall.


----------



## weatherby25

Close enough for me.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Naaah, get a name.


----------



## weatherby25

Ya your right.There are a few peaks there that could fit your description.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I give up.


----------



## weatherby25

I think so does every one else.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Alright, let's go.

What's the name of this here peak?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Man tree, why do you always make yours so hard. Keep them next to the road will ya. I don't like getting of my atv.  Is it in the Uintas? or Ireland?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

South of the Uinta's, southwest of Ireland. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

On the skyline?


----------



## NHS

Mt Peal on the La Sals?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

No and no, but getting warmer. In the central part of the state.


----------



## Ironman

Tushars?


----------



## lifetime hunter

Mt Baldy, Beaver, Utah


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Ironman said:


> Tushars?


Yes, Pick a peak.


----------



## weatherby25

Mt. Belknap


----------



## weatherby25

Maybe South Edna Peak


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

No, no.


----------



## weatherby25

Delano Peak


----------



## weatherby25

Mt Brigham


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

weatherby25 said:


> Delano Peak


Delano it be. You're up!.


----------



## weatherby25

Thats good I was out of guesses. It's an easy one.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Skyline drive in Bountiful just south of Francis peak and west of Bountiful campground.


----------



## weatherby25

Close but your not there yet. Skyline drive yes but your too far north.


----------



## lifetime hunter

Skyline drive above Fairview


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Just north of Centerville canyon. Above Parish Canyon?


----------



## weatherby25

You got it. Knew that would not be hard for you.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

[attachment=0:wmq1by3g]winter.jpg[/attachment:wmq1by3g]Ok, In the same 'region'.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is that sexy dude hiking in the snow you tree?


----------



## Ironman

Nebo?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Not Nebo. No, That's not me, I'm much more built. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Granite Peak?


----------



## weatherby25

Twin peaks or olympus


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Same region, not mt. range.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Timp?


----------



## Ironman

Jeepers Batman, _(O)_ I found this thread over on page 2! Me thinks we are in need of more hints! How 'bout it Tree?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

North of !-80 and West of I-15. That should be of assistance.


----------



## Ironman

Raft River Range?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

No, too far north.


----------



## weatherby25

welsville range


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Treehugnhuntr said:


> North of I-80 and West of I-15. That should be of assistance.


 *\-\* :wink:


----------



## weatherby25

Hey ya never know. people get confused.


----------



## weatherby25

Grouse creek maybe???


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Getting closer.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Muddy range? New foundland mtns.?


----------



## Ironman

Pilot Range


----------



## Petersen

Treehugnhuntr said:


> North of !-80 and West of I-15. That should be of assistance.


Are you sure that it's not _south_ of I-80. It sure looks a lot like the top of the Stansburys. I would even venture a guess that the photo was taken just below the summit of Deseret Peak and looking north along the ridgeline.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

You're right. It had been awhile since I posted the pic and I remembered it being the Newfoundlands for some reason. But you jarred my memory boss.

You're up.

Weatherby, who's the dumb a## now?? *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

who's right was it new foundland or stansbury?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Stansbury. (Just the mention of that word brings thoughts of inbreeding and a half mouth full of rotten teeth.)  Oh yeah, that's on you and Bart fixed blade!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I've only lived here since may. I came from sandy, I've only lost 1/2 of one tooth since moving out here.  So peterson you're up.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

:rotfl: 

Where'd you get the Montec avatar? I'm not sure I'll ever shoot anything else.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Wait I said granite peak about 20 posts ago, so I guess that means I'm up cuz its in the stansbury mtn range.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k this is a tough one, hint I'll bet a good many of you in the s.l.c. valley have looked into this same stream, at this same spot looking for 8" trout.
I promise if you guess I'll get back at least 32 times faster than treehuginhntr. Geez what was the deal with that.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Go for it. I'm sure the guy with the red name will let it slide.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

:wink: Thanks I already did.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

And you were an a## about it. You're fired and You can't have any of my beer. _(O)_


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Oh crap did my life long dream of becoming a Mod just go down the crapper. :x Well guess already.


----------



## Hellsangler69

Kimball Creek


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

The irrigation ditch in your grandmas back yard?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No and No.


----------



## Petersen

fixed blade said:


> Wait I said granite peak about 20 posts ago, so I guess that means I'm up cuz its in the stansbury mtn range.


  
Now wait a minute here, just where in the Stansbury Mtns is Granite Peak? I've never heard of it. The only Granite Peak I know of in Tooele County is that big, god-forsaken, nerve gas-soaked chunk of rock jutting up out of the middle of the Dugway Proving Grounds. Where are the moderators here? What happened to justice and decency?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I'm stayin outta this one. I'm just the dumba## that responds 32 times too late. :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Boy do I feel Like a horses arse. I for some reason miked up granite peak and deseret. You were right I was wrong. You're up peterson. I told you I haven't lived in tooele county that long.


----------



## Petersen

Okay, that's better. How about this one? Where is this moss-filled irrigation ditch? :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

:rotfl: -BaHa!-


----------



## weatherby25

Cottonwood or millcreek creek before it dumps into the jordan river.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It is big cottonwood creek but you have to tell me what bridge its from Im sure you've been there.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Sorry guy's I'm going to be hunting for A few days I'll be leaving in 10 min. So If anyone guesses the bridge on the walkway to silver lake up by brighton they're right, and they get to go next.


----------



## weatherby25

How about the bridge by Birghton? -()/-


----------



## weatherby25

This is the only pic I have at the moment. Way easy but oh well.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Very Mueller Park Canyon-esque.


----------



## weatherby25

Nope too far north but your close.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Millcreek?


----------



## .45

I would guess Immigration Canyon...


----------



## weatherby25

Your both so close. Keep gussing. It is very populer in the summer. The top of Muller and this one meet on top on the great western trail/hardscrabble area.


----------



## .45

City Creek Canyon?


----------



## weatherby25

Bingo


----------



## .45

If somebody has a pic to post...go right ahead !!!


----------



## weatherby25

Pulled this off the net


----------



## .45

Strawberry?


----------



## Hellsangler69

I would be gone to miss the easy ones . Definitely Strawberry Bay Marina . I almost live there .


----------



## .45

Hellsangler69 said:


> I would be gone to miss the easy ones . Definitely Strawberry Bay Marina . I almost live there .


I believe you're righter than I are...!!!! ...... If you are, please post a pic as I have none...I've only seen the Marina once in my life, I usually don't fish Strawberry...


----------



## weatherby25

He is right.


----------



## Hellsangler69

I would post a pic but I'm in Elko again and wont be back till tonight .


----------



## Treehugnhuntr




----------



## weatherby25

That would be the pounds on the back side of bountiful peak. It skyline heading down towards farmigton canyon. Watch out for the killer moose that hang out there.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

That was just for you.


----------



## weatherby25

Would have been bad if I did not know where it was.

This one is for the frist resort to open up today. Just name the resort.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Brighton?


----------



## weatherby25

Nope


----------



## .45

Canyons?


----------



## weatherby25

Nope


----------



## .45

Solitude...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Ok, Alta, Snowbird, Beaver Mountain, Nordic (Yeah right), Brianhead, Powder Mt., Snow Basin, Park City, Deer Valley or the tubing hill by Jeremy Ranch.


----------



## .45

Solitude....**** It !!!

Other Video << >> Ogden Man Wins a High 5 for Helping Neighbors State and Top Stop Officials Respond to Gunnison Gas Leak Questions Continue in Fatal Shooting Missing Girl Found in California
Ads << >>Close video player

Print 
Email 
Digg it

Policy >> Comment Board

17
Comments

Video
View This Story

Solitude Opens Despite Lack of Snow
November 16th, 2007 @ 12:00pm
Nicole Gonzales reporting

The mountains may be more green than white, but that isn't stopping folks from hitting the slopes. The Solitude Ski Resort in Big Cottonwood Canyon opened a couple of runs this morning.

Even though there are only a couple of runs open, people were up just enjoying the mild weather. They say overall, it's been a beautiful day on the slopes.

There perhaps isn't a whole lot of snow, but it was enough for opening day at the ski resort. "We are very excited. It is great to see that we get a little snow and a little coverage, and it we're excited about opening up," Solitude Ski School Director Leis Grezly said.

Kids and adults came out to play, even if they had to play hooky. "Yes, I called in sick to shred and have fun!" one skier, who didn't want to be identified, said.

"We pretty much have our schedules set up so we can just ditch school after second period every other day, or every day," high school student Aaron Howard said.

But through all the fun, the ski patrol wanted to keep it safe, especially on the first day. "Right off the trails there's a lot of rocks and sticks and stuff still exposed, so if people stay on, you know, where the snow has been made, they should be OK," explained Chris Noyes of the ski patrol.

Officials are saying they're hoping to get at least 500 people on the slopes today. Also, if weather cooperates in the next couple days, they're hoping to open a few more runs.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Yeah for .45! **** it!


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Yeah for .45! **** it!


Whoa Trigger !!! It is in Northern Utah, Right?? I'm just trying to get a 'rise' outa ya !!... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: ...Two in one day... :shock: :shock:


----------



## weatherby25

.45 got it. Tree you said all but that one.


----------



## .45

I wish Tree would post another pic....


----------



## Hellsangler69

Well here is one from last winter . Can you tell me where I'm standing ?


----------



## weatherby25

willardbay??


----------



## Hellsangler69

You got it .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

weatherby where are you?


----------



## weatherby25

Oppps my bad  let me find a pic and I will post it.


----------



## weatherby25

name the lakes.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ashley twin lakes?


----------



## weatherby25

No


----------



## Hellsangler69

It has been a while since I been up there but would it be Blanch , Florence and Lillian .


----------



## weatherby25

Bingo you got it.


----------



## Hellsangler69

OK , I think I found a pic . Most of my pics are by water so here we go . So guess the lake .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

current creek?


----------



## Hellsangler69

Nope , a little farther south .


----------



## weatherby25

Solider creek


----------



## Hellsangler69

Still farther south .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

cleaveland res. Huntington res. ?


----------



## Hellsangler69

You're up . Huntington Res. it is about 1 year ago when I took this pic .


----------



## .45

I would say Huntington...that's what the picture says....


----------



## weatherby25

Cheater


----------



## Hellsangler69

.45 said:


> I would say Huntington...that's what the picture says....


Right you are . I better check that next time . 
:shock:


----------



## .45

weatherby25 said:


> Cheater


    

Hurry up fixed blade !!!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. sorry I have to squeeze this in during my hunny do's. Have to get the house ready for the old man coming down from wyoming. 

This souldn't be to tuff.


----------



## weatherby25

park city


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No.


----------



## .45

On that one road toward Kamas from Oakley?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

NO!


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> NO!


I guess we don't get no clue?...


----------



## huntnbum

bear lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. I guess ya'all can have a clue. I'm standing from a lake shore, and I've caught a 14 1/2" perch 200 ft from where the picture was taken.


----------



## .45

Oh Jeez, up Sardine Canyon....whats that name...........................

Mantua?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.h hunting bum must have just got his post in before I gave the hint. He's right, your up huntinbum. I wonder how many people know bear lake has perch. 8)


----------



## huntnbum

OK how about this one


----------



## Hellsangler69

Is it up by Bear Lake ?


----------



## huntnbum

not even


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Bridger lake or lilly lake?


----------



## huntnbum

it is in fact Bridger.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Looks like we have ourself a two man game, alright give me a minute why I try and rastle one up.


----------



## Hellsangler69

huntnbum said:


> not even


I was a little slow on the last pic .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k I'm out of pics without family. So name that lake.


----------



## huntnbum

Strawberry?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope.


----------



## huntnbum

Starvation?


----------



## Hellsangler69

Flaming Gorge


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Nope.


How come you said Nope  to huntnbum and NO! to me ??

You think I'm ugly...don't you ??!!!!.. 

Yuba Res.?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

flaming gorge it is hellangler your up.


.45 said:


> [quote="fixed blade":3edbrm6i]Nope.


How come you said Nope  to huntnbum and NO! to me ??

You think I'm ugly...don't you ??!!!!.. 

Yuba Res.?[/quote:3edbrm6i] I wouldn't know you from that sexy John Elway, mr. 45.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> flaming gorge it is hellangler your up.[quote=".45":8fxamkvi][quote="fixed blade":8fxamkvi]Nope.


How come you said Nope  to huntnbum and NO! to me ??

You think I'm ugly...don't you ??!!!!.. 

Yuba Res.?[/quote:8fxamkvi] I wouldn't know you from that sexy John Elway, mr. 45.[/quote:8fxamkvi]

I had a waitress ask me that once....kind of funny, I really wanted to say yes !! But I lied !!!!


----------



## Hellsangler69

Another water hole pic .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Strawberry narrows?


----------



## Hellsangler69

Right you are . Sorry it took so long , had to get some grub . :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

time to head to vegas. I'm hot tonight.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The frozen drink!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Scofield?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Well hello treehugger its been awhile where have ya been? And yes your up.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

You made fun of me and so I have been very reluctant to post here. You're a bad man.[attachment=0:1fvra2yw]smPC090151.jpg[/attachment:1fvra2yw]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

San rafiel swell?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

nuh,nuh,nuh NO!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it in utah? and do you have your own personal airplane?


----------



## .45

karpowitz plateau ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

fixed blade said:


> Is it in utah? and do you have your own personal airplane?


No airplane, I own a Sears model 34401MD jet pack, it gets me where I want to go.

.45, no.


----------



## HOGAN

need hint


----------



## .45

Book Cliffs ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

aerial view of zoins?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

.45 said:


> Book Cliffs ?


Winner, winner, winner!

Book Cliffs and Grand Valley near the Colorado Border.


----------



## .45

Interesting picture...I didn't know the Sears JetPack could get so high !!!!   

I don't got no pic's...somebody?.. :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. I'll go. .45 you can't guess on this one cuz that would be cheating. 

Good luck everyone. Changing 500


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Stansbury, in back of your house?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

tree you suck. Yes you're right and that was taken from my deck. Who wants to be me?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Oh yah. I almost forgot Tye, how'd that thing with your cusin go, I hope I helped. :rotfl: -~|- *-band-*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Do you live by Jean and Jonathan Smith?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

fixed blade said:


> Oh yah. I almost forgot Tye, how'd that thing with your cusin go, I hope I helped. :rotfl: -~|- *-band-*


It went well. I'm a little nervous though......We're awaiting the results of her pregnancy test this very moment. If she's pregnant with my kid, Do you think my wife will be upset? You'll have to help me on that one too. Do you know a good judge that will marry first cousins?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Tye If I would have panned right in that photo you would have seen the smith's back yard.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Back on track. Where do it be this photo from?[attachment=0:27kcl1iq]tdp_8_01323.jpg[/attachment:27kcl1iq]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm not sure but if I had to guess I'd say someone's nipple. :wink:


----------



## Ironman

Mary's
AKA Musinea


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Exactly, Oh lord of where is it.

You're up!


----------



## NHS

Must be cold up there on that peak.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## .45

Elberta, Utah


----------



## Ironman

Yep, Downtown Elberta! :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Hurry up Kerry!


----------



## .45

Sorry, I tipped over a little earlier than usual....


----------



## Hellsangler69

Smith & Morehouse ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Porqupine?(sp)


----------



## .45

Hellsangler69 said:


> Smith & Morehouse ?


Your right !!..


----------



## Hellsangler69

This pic is from 1992 if I remember right . Anyway , hope that helps to answer it . I'll be in Elko tomorrow so if you are waiting for me , It will be late tomorrow .


----------



## .45

I believe that is 'gotcha res'...   

Or the back water's from the slide by Billy's Mountain....Thistle ?..Or not... :?


----------



## Hellsangler69

It is not Thistle area .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Jordanelle.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

That would be the town of Keatley, if fixedblade is right.


----------



## Hellsangler69

fixed blade said:


> Jordanelle.


 We have a winner !!!!!!! Pic taken from the view point looking north .


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> That would be the town of Keatley, if fixedblade is right.


Yeah it is, and I want those 'ore cars' that were taken from the old shack !!! I know where they are....I want them !!!! :evil:


----------



## Hellsangler69

Hellsangler69 said:


>


Here is a before and after shot .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. This will be a though one. I'm running out of pics. I don't know what the name of these falls are, but I'm guessing some of you have seen them. Just give me the general location.


----------



## .45

Provo River?

Hellsangler69...thanks for the second pic and the Viewing Area....I can see it all now...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> Provo River?
> 
> Hellsangler69...thanks for the second pic and the Viewing Area....I can see it all now...


No it's much smaller than the provo, and further south.


----------



## .45

Hobble Creek?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I doubt it even has a name It's very small, If you like four wheeling or atv's, you may have seen it. I'm looking for the name of the area, or the lake it is 5 miles west of. this should help.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k I'll give a hint. It's south of salt lake city north of Ceder city. West of Vernal, East of delta.


----------



## .45

It's the East Fork of Huntington Creek...East of Joe's Valley res..

Wusssss.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You are very close .45 but not quite.


----------



## Hellsangler69

Fish Creek !


----------



## .45

I confused... :? 

Are you looking for the name of the stream ( that you don't know ) or the lake/res 5 miles west of this picture?

Electric Lake.....Huntington Creek ( The real Creek )


----------



## Hellsangler69

That is right 45 . I forgot what the question was . I say it is Fish Creek and it dumps into Scofield Res. .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k Joe's valley is very close, It is closest to a little lake with the work "hole" in it. :wink:


----------



## Ironman

Petes Hole
Seely Creek or one of its tributaries


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You got it Iron man, although .45 was close he said east of Joe's, when in reality it was west of joes.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Manti.


----------



## Ironman

Nope.


----------



## weatherby25

kinda looks like the Tooele valley.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Beaver?


----------



## Ironman

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Beaver?


closest, go south.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ceder city? Parowan?


----------



## .45

Possibly west of New Harmony or around the other side? Not sure what it's called..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Dallas, Texas?


----------



## Ironman

fixed blade said:


> Ceder city? Parowan?


Cedar City it is. The picture is taken from Three Peaks Recreation Area.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Good luck on this one!


----------



## weatherby25

cuttler


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm not sure where that is? But NO!


----------



## weatherby25

It is in the cache valley. It is formed from the bear river.

How about Utah lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope.


----------



## .45

Willard Bay?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 your getting luke warm. But warmer none the less.


----------



## .45

Great Salt Lake? But why the boat swirls?? Or are they...


----------



## .45

Maybe Farmington Bay ??


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope and those aren't boat swirls. Thats open water surrounded by *you guessed it ice!*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Ogden bay? Layton Marsh?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No and no. Hint, It is on the great salt lake. Hint, look at my location. I took that pic last night. I took my daughter on her first duck hunt. Hint, its 30 mins from my house. We got a big juicy drake malard, which im going to cook up as soon as I finish this beer. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> No and no. Hint, It is on the great salt lake. Hint, look at my location. I took that pic last night. I took my daughter on her first duck hunt. Hint, its 30 mins from my house. We got a big juicy drake malard, which im going to cook up as soon as I finish this beer. :mrgreen:


Is it or isn't it Great Salt Lake....somebody already said that :roll:

Maybe a pond by the Great Salt Lake...?? I'm lost.....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> Is it or isn't it Great Salt Lake....somebody already said that
> 
> Maybe a pond by the Great Salt Lake...?? I'm lost.....


Sorry mister picky. It's not technically on the great salt lake. Next to I guess is more like it. Geez .45 ruff day at the office. :x


----------



## Greenguy88

Howard Slough?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Greenguy88 said:


> Howard Slough?


Nope.


----------



## .45

.45 said:


> [quote="fixed blade":1vdpgslz]No and no. Hint, It is on the *great salt lake* Hint, look at my location. I took that pic last night. I took my daughter on her first duck hunt. Hint, its 30 mins from my house. We got a big juicy drake malard, which im going to cook up as soon as I finish this beer. :mrgreen:


Is it or isn't it Great Salt Lake....somebody already said that :roll:

Maybe a pond by the Great Salt Lake...?? I'm lost.....[/quote:1vdpgslz]

No......not a ruff day at work at all.... 

Just trying to clarify.... :?

So...it is *part* of Great Salt Lake but not the lake itself??..


----------



## .45

Maybe the ponds close to SR 201?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No but you're moving in the right direction. :wink:


----------



## huntnbum

Bear River Bird Refuge, perhaps?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

huntnbum said:


> Bear River Bird Refuge, perhaps?


Nope think south.


----------



## Loke

looks a bit like Timpie Springs.


----------



## .45

Point to Point Pond on the road to Skull Valley?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Your red hot .45 name the waterfoul management area.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Loke said:


> looks a bit like Timpie Springs.


Whoops I missed lokes post he nailed it. About time guys I practically told you the name geeeeesee.


----------



## .45

I believe Loke may had said it....Timpie Springs Waterfowl Mgmt. Area...


----------



## .45

Yes, but you also said 30 minutes from your home...you live in Odgen..right? .. 

Good call Loke.... 8)


----------



## Loke

Here's one.[attachment=0:acx39vmb]280.jpg[/attachment:acx39vmb]


----------



## .45

West Virginia......West of D.C...


----------



## Loke

Not West Virginia, or any other Virginia for that matter.
This was inside.[attachment=0:4yspowjs]271.jpg[/attachment:4yspowjs]


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Not West Virginia, or any other Virginia for that matter.


Sure looks like it, to me...

Manti?


----------



## Loke

By the way, did I mention that a lot of the leaves were still green in New York? I would have thought that they would all have fallen by this time of year.


----------



## .45

Duh.....yeah !! Manti has 'tall ' building's......jeez,had to look again, I thought this was a Utah question. Loke you sneaky guy... :roll: 

Central Park? ..I was closer the first time...


----------



## Loke

I do have some good ones of Central Park, but this one is a bit further "down town" as they say in New York. 
And .45, I still can't believe that you could confuse "Caveman Red" for something that a utefan would wear.


----------



## .45

Times Square? 

Isn't Caveman Red what the utes wear?  ...I didn't see any 'blue' on you...


----------



## Loke

Keep going south, and my Wranglers are Cougar blue.


----------



## LOAH

Madison Square Presbyterian Church


----------



## Loke

I'm not sure where Madison Square is, but it isn't this chapel. By the way, George Washington had a pew here.


----------



## LOAH

I was way off but I found it:

St. Paul's Chapel


----------



## Loke

You're right. It is right across the street from the World trade center site. It is considered a miracle that none of the stained glass windows were broken when the towers collapsed. The age of some of the buildings was amazing. We think that building that are 100 years old are historical here. There they are the new buildings on the block.


----------



## LOAH

I just looked through my files and everything I have is too obvious.

Someone else go. Sorry.


----------



## LOAH

Alright, I found one that I never named.

(edit: Name that lake)


----------



## chuckmiester

one i actually know and now i dont have any pictures to post. great picture by the way.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

long lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Oaks park res?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

*Loooooaaaah, You're holdin' up the game*. :lol:


----------



## LOAH

OOPS!  

Yeah go ahead, fixed blade. Sorry.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Which one was it did I awnser it right?


----------



## FROGGER

fixed blade said:


> Which one was it did I awnser it right?


LOL all of the above :lol:


----------



## LOAH

Long Lake.

So sorry to hold things up. My pc gets mysteriously turned off (little boy) while I'm logged in and the forum doesn't log me out. I didn't see that you'd made 2 guesses.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Man I cant believe I got long lake.

O.k. name this valley.


----------



## .45

Skull Valley ? ...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> Skull Valley ? ...


That was easy you're up .45


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> [quote=".45":2ing49ob]Skull Valley ? ...


That was easy you're up .45[/quote:2ing49ob]

I don't no pic's....How about ...Where did Skull Valley get's it's name...??


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm going to guess someone found a skull their.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> I'm going to guess someone found a skull their.


I believe you're right !!  

In the book...'Vernon, the People' ( I thinks that's it ) it explains through legend that a hugh buffalo skull was found and supposedly is in the Utah Nat'l Museum. Another legend is a battle occured near Horseshoe Springs and human skulls where found...
So....fixed blade, I really don't know... :wink:

Just post a pic....would ya??


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm pretty much out, someone else will have to go. I'm headed out on a photo safari in one hour. I'll have plenty when I get back.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> I'm pretty much out, someone else will have to go. I'm headed out on a photo safari in one hour. I'll have plenty when I get back.


With all this snow ?? You'd better borrow somebody's Chevy...you wouldn't want to get stuck in your Ford...would ya??? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Thats funny you should say that. I'm going with my buddy in his duramax! :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Thats funny you should say that. I'm going with my buddy in his duramax! :mrgreen:


I'll won't worry any longer !!!  ...Have a good time !! 8)


----------



## Hellsangler69

Well I have one to post but may be hard to get if you never have seen it . So start guessing . :lol:


----------



## .45

North of Elberta...Nutty Something Cave area ??..


----------



## Hellsangler69

Nope , no cave nearby .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it by delta? If not is it In utah?


----------



## Hellsangler69

It is in Northern Utah and by a some water .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Newton res?


----------



## .45

West shoreline of the Great Salt Lake?


----------



## FROGGER

Great salt lake near the Spiral Jetty


----------



## Hellsangler69

No , Here is a pic of it from my boat when the water is up .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Starvation res?


----------



## Hellsangler69

Starvation is getting warmer .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Steineker, or Red fleet res?


----------



## .45

soldier creek


----------



## Hellsangler69

Soldier Creek it is . 45 you are up .


----------



## .45

Fixedblade....you got some new pic's??


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

None of my pics turned out that great because of the snow. If you don't have any or no one else has any I have one I could probably post.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ok. here goes. Sorry it's a little burry.


----------



## .45

Kinda looks like Saltair?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Your on fire .45 but about 1/4 mile away.


----------



## Loke

The Great Salt Lake Marina.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Loke said:


> The Great Salt Lake Marina.


You got it big guy, you're up.


----------



## Loke

I'm going to make this a bit tough. Name the statue, and the park that is in.[attachment=0:ukswz6sn]Copy of 100.jpg[/attachment:ukswz6sn]


----------



## CC

I'm going to guess Central Park in NYC. (Based upon the assumption that Loke went with his kid to watch the parade). A quick check of Central Park Statues...... The Falconer! By the way, the kids looked and sounded awesome on TV. They do a great job!


----------



## Loke

You are right about Central Park. Can you believe that the leaves were still as green as they were? This was taken the day before Thanksgiving.


----------



## CC

The Falconer. I edited my last response after a quick search of the net. NYC is a pretty incredible place. If I had known you were heading there, I could have hooked you up with a fireman in the Bronx as a tour guide. Good friend of mine, let me march in the St. Patricks Day Parade in a NYC fireman uniform a few years back.....Good times. I don't have any good photos to post, so if it is my turn, please have someone else take my spot.


----------



## Loke

You are correct. We had a tour company organize the trip. They did a fantastic job. They managed to keep 260 band kids and another 170 staff, chaperones, and fans entertained and organized for the entire week. I'm glad we didn't try to do it on our own. The only fly in the ointment was the stagehands strike that cancelled our performance of _Wicked_.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

cc?


----------



## .45

[quote="CC" I don't have any good photos to post, so if it is my turn, please have someone else take my spot.[/quote]

Where is this??


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Mount pleasant?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Walnut Grove, Minnesota? I think I see Doc Baker's wagon in the distance.


----------



## bowgy

Koosharem? (sp)


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> Koosharem? (sp)


Close enough !! South of Koosharem on the way to Otter Creek...


----------



## bowgy

Ok, I hope this works.

One or both peaks in the back ground.[attachment=0:1cahwvcg]IMG_0618.jpg[/attachment:1cahwvcg]

The one to the far right and the one to the far left.


----------



## lifetime hunter

is this a trick question?? all I see is 2 deer! LOL :shock:

Don't know where it is but excited to find out looks like a good place to find some deer! :wink:


----------



## bowgy

The small one on the Honda is a 4x4 the bigger one on the Suzuki is a 6x6. Both taken on the Muzzy hunt this year.
But back to the question. Hint It is in the southern region.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it by Ceder Breaks?


----------



## bowgy

Yes it is by Cedar Breaks, in the picture if you lined up the King Quads seat with the small four point's antlers and flew straight you would go right over Cedar Breaks. That should give it to you.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k this may be a tuff one. Good luck ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Wow, that's rough. Is that the road that goes from Rush Valley to Dugway?


----------



## Loke

Sardine Canyon?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Somewheres around Eureka?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Wow, that's rough. Is that the road that goes from Rush Valley to Dugway?


Over Johnson Pass?...Looking at that town *Pro* don't want to be mayor of?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Would his name be 'Mayor outdoors'? There would definitely be no spike hunting in that town.


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Would his name be 'Mayor outdoors'? There would definitely be no spike hunting in that town.


Yes....or Outdoors Mayor...*Pro* No-*Spike* City Limits...


----------



## bowgy

Wait, you got where it was by but didn't guess the peaks.
So I will give it to you.
The one on the far left is Brian Head above the ski resort, the one on the right is Sugar Loaf.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

bowgy said:


> Wait, you got where it was by but didn't guess the peaks.
> So I will give it to you.
> The one on the far left is Brian Head above the ski resort, the one on the right is Sugar Loaf.


Sorry bowgy, I thought you said I got it.  .45 guessed Johnson pass not sure where that is, im looking for the name of the town.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Vernon?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Vernon?


Tree hugger you're thinking to close to my house.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Fruitland?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No, you moved the right direction, but to far.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Francis? Wahlsburg?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No and no your close however.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Oakley?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No but you're still close.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> bowgy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you got where it was by but didn't guess the peaks.
> So I will give it to you.
> The one on the far left is Brian Head above the ski resort, the one on the right is Sugar Loaf.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bowgy, I thought you said I got it.  .45 guessed Johnson pass not sure where that is, im looking for the name of the town.
Click to expand...

Johson Pass is west of Clover....on the road to Dugway...

How about more clue's on you're pic ??..  ...Kamas?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I really don't think I need to give any more clues exept you and tree have guessed every town that surrounds this one. You're both missing the obvious one. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

Woodland?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

This is getting funny. Take the last 6 guesses plot them on a map and look in the center then you'll have the answer. :mrgreen:


----------



## lifetime hunter

Marion ????


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> This is getting funny. Take the last 6 guesses plot them on a map and look in the center then you'll have the answer. :mrgreen:


No....you'll make fun of me again !!.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

lifetime hunter said:


> Marion ????


Negative. Peeps. Your thinking to small now. This is the east end of a town.


----------



## lifetime hunter

guess I need a new map.. the only thing I can think of is Kamas.. but it's already been guessed O|*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

lifetime hunter said:


> guess I need a new map.. the only thing I can think of is Kamas.. but it's already been guessed O|*


 L.H. Your so close its not even funny I think that its so obvious that you're all missing it. *Clue its elevation is 5700 ft*.


----------



## lifetime hunter

Park City???


----------



## .45

5700' would be Heber...Park City is 7000+


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

nope.

O.k. You guys, and lady are messing with me arn't you. 5 of the towns you've guessed are withing 25 miles of this town.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> 5700' would be Heber...Park City is 7000+


Yeeeaaah. .45 got it. He must have replied why I was writing my reply. What's up folks you made that way to hard. You're up .45


----------



## lifetime hunter

see I need a new map!! *-HELP!-*


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> [quote=".45":1i3w3pdg]5700' would be Heber...Park City is 7000+


Yeeeaaah. .45 got it. He must have replied why I was writing my reply. What's up folks you made that way to hard. You're up .45[/quote:1i3w3pdg]

Whoooo....glad that's over.... 

Give us another one Fixed Blade....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

come on .45 don't you have any more. Let liftime go she hasn't had a turn yet.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> come on .45 don't you have any more. Let liftime go she hasn't had a turn yet.


Good idea Fixedblade....let's see what the better half of 'callofthewild' can do???


----------



## lifetime hunter

thanks .45 & fixed blade

kinda blurry (sorry!)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Snow canyon?


----------



## .45

lifetime hunter said:


> thanks .45 & fixed blade
> 
> Your welcome....please don't ever use our names in the same sentence again... :mrgreen:
> 
> Monticello?


----------



## lifetime hunter

nope and nope 

too far east and too far south


----------



## .45

fairview area?


----------



## lifetime hunter

nope still too far east .. now too far north


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The boulders?


----------



## lifetime hunter

now your too far east! just about the right north & south :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Mountains east of beaver? Birch creek mountains?


----------



## lifetime hunter

nope go north up I-15


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's not nebo is it or am I to far north now?


----------



## lifetime hunter

Yep to far north - go about half way in between....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Mount Catherine east of Filmore?


----------



## lifetime hunter

8 miles south


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Mine camp peak?


----------



## lifetime hunter

nope getting closer


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

We must have the same map! :mrgreen: Sunset peak?


----------



## lifetime hunter

LOL but nope


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

White pine peak? South mtn?


----------



## lifetime hunter

sunset peak was closer.. actually just a mountain east of this one!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Beehive peak?


----------



## lifetime hunter

don't know where beehive peak is... do ya need a hint? or just the answer??


----------



## lifetime hunter

ok.. it is called "Old Pig" or "pig mountain" it is the mountian just East of Meadow,
or as my Dad & COTW call it.. *one steep SOB!*

little bit of history behind the mountain..

CHIEF WALKARA (Chief Walker, Wakarum) 1810 ca. - - - - January 29, 1855 Walkara, Ute Indian chieftan, was one of the principal Indian chiefs when the Mormons first entered this area in 1848. Feared from California to New Mexico, he was a remarkably sly chief, daring horse thief, savage slave trader, furious enemy, admirable friend, and unprincipaled lover. He became a war chief unrivaled in his ability to lead his band with cunning, power and fierceness. His name refers to yellow buckskin. Nicknamed the "Hawk of the Mountains" and "Napoleon of the Desert" he was an opportunist in the changing of the west. He was more notorious than great, more bandit than chief. Without question, white and Indian alike, he was the West's greatest horse thief, stealing over 1000 horses on one raid alone. His horse stealing adventures are legendary. The ill-fated "Walker War" began in July 1853 and lasted until May 1854. Every Mormon settlement was transformed into an armed fort. The final cost was upward of $200,000 and many lives. Peace was concluded after a mile-long peace train under Brigham Young met the aging warrior on Chicken Creek (Levan). Born on the banks of the Pequinarynoquint (Stinking) River in Utah County, Walkara was buried in a seplechre of stone on the rugged eastern hillside (also known as Old Pig) above this little community of Meadow. His grave was located up Dry Canyon, the first canyon north of Corn Creek. On the day of burial two of his squaws and some Paiute children were offered up as sacrifice. Besides his weapons, trinkets, presents, the two squaws and two girls, a young boy was fastened alive to the pedestal beside Walkara's body. It is presumed the grave was robbed by whites in 1909.


----------



## lifetime hunter

here's a easier one...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Antelope Island?


----------



## lifetime hunter

nope...


----------



## Loke

Well, it ain't Thistle.....


----------



## lifetime hunter

Loke said:


> Well, it ain't Thistle.....


 nope too far East

fixed blade too far North


----------



## Hellsangler69

Yuba Lake , Painted Rocks


----------



## lifetime hunter

not Yuba.. where's painted rocks?? :?:


----------



## Deuce

South point of Utah Lake?


----------



## lifetime hunter

harley said:


> South point of Utah Lake?


Yep! it was actually taken from the trail head to the Y mountain


----------



## Deuce

Sorry, I don't have any scenic-only pics.


----------



## lifetime hunter

down in arches.. can't remember the name.. but where Indiana Jones was filmed!


----------



## Hellsangler69

lifetime hunter said:


> not Yuba.. where's painted rocks?? :?:


South end of Yuba .


----------



## Deuce

lots more norther


----------



## Deuce

Think "Red Cloud Loop."


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it the cave if you are heading towards flaming goerge and pass the red cloud loop turn off. Take the next left on a dirt road head on that road about 1 mile and its on your left.


----------



## Deuce

I think... kind of... ??? yes?

Have you been there?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes its so big that our maglights didn't work because the couldn't reach the end of the cave walls.


----------



## Deuce

yep! It's called Big Brush Creek Cave. It's supposed to be one of the longest caves in UT, not to mention in the summer there's usually a huge ice cone in the middle. 

you're up Fixed Blade


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yep big brush cave is it. I have my elk camp about 1 mile from there. I'm out of photo's someone else can go.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k never mind I found one.


----------



## Loke

Garfield?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Loke said:


> Garfield?


No sir.


----------



## Loke

Just east of the Magna smelter, looking south.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

bingo you're up how about something from utah this time loke.  Give me a break I've never been you new york nor do I ever want to. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke

Here's one from Utah.[attachment=0:ywngqimb]Where is This 001.jpg[/attachment:ywngqimb]


----------



## Loke

Cory would have gotten it by now. By the way, has any one heard from Cory lately?
Here's another angle.[attachment=0:35v0isoq]Where is This 002.jpg[/attachment:35v0isoq]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I have never seen those, they're pretty cool, and I imagine pretty old.


----------



## .45

Frisco, Utah ?


----------



## Loke

Not Frisco, but you're in the general region, and in the right era.


----------



## Loke

Boy, I didn't think this one was that tough...


----------



## Deuce

I think they're the old coker ovens by panguitch.... iron county at least????????


----------



## Loke

Not Iron county. It's in a county named for a former U.S. president. Seems they thought if they named a capitol city and the county it was in for a president, they could get statehood sooner.


----------



## Deuce

#13 pres. of the US. Thank you 4th grade!


I still don't know though


----------



## Loke

You got the president right...


----------



## Loke

I think this is the longest one of my pictures has lasted. Here's a hint. Its on highway 132.


----------



## .45

Could those be in Chester?


----------



## Loke

Not Chester. Go west over a couple of mountains and you'll be close.


----------



## .45

Along 132, south of Moroni...Oops, too far east ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

somewhere near Moroni?:


----------



## Loke

Look at the other end of 132...around mile marker, well that would make it too easy, but it is in the single digits.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Near the pumping station in Nephi?


----------



## Loke

Keep going west. If you get to highway 6, turn around and go back about 5 miles.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Somewhere next to Leamington?


----------



## Loke

Finally.
http://www.greatbasinheritage.org/leamington.htm
You're up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. I cheated a little on that one, sorry loke but I had to pull out the handy utah atlas a Gazetteeer. 

This photo was taken at one of my favorite camping spots for middle spring time. (I have different spots for different times of the year. Cuz i'm temperature sensitive. :wink: )


----------



## .45

I thought Loke said Highway 132....that's over by Moroni....am I nuts??

Skyline Drive.....somewhere?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Not skyline drive remember mid spring and no snow. About 3300 ft lower.


----------



## Loke

Highway 132 starts at highway 6 at Lynndyl, and goes through Nephi and on over to Moroni and Chester. I passed those charcoal ovens on my way to Delta the other day and actually had a camera with me. I thought they would be an easy "Where is This" photo.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Highway 132 starts at highway 6 at Lynndyl, and goes through Nephi and on over to Moroni and Chester. I passed those charcoal ovens on my way to Delta the other day and actually had a camera with me. I thought they would be an easy "Where is This" photo.


Oh... :shock:


----------



## .45

Fixed blade.......could that be close to Vernon Res..?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No you're to far west.


----------



## .45

Maybe 10 mile pass area?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> Maybe 10 mile pass area?


I'm not sure where that Is. Time for a hint.

Fixed blade jr. has a creek behind where he is shooting. We are camped on a nice hole that we constantly pull 8-13" Cutts' out of.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Trail hollow/creek?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Trail hollow/creek?


Nope.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Am I close hillfeller?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Trail hollow/creek?


I don't know where that is.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Diamond forkish?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Go east young man.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Fish creek? Strawberry river? Willow creek?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No, no and no keep going east.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k time for a hint. The creek is very muddy almost a red color. :wink:


----------



## Hellsangler69

Red Creek comes to mind . :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hellsangler69 said:


> Red Creek comes to mind . :lol:


You got it big dog. The pic was taken about 1 mile above Red creek res.


----------



## Hellsangler69

I never have fish Red Creek , so I didn't know it had cutts in it . I was thinking Currant Creek before the last hint . Time to dig out the extra hard drive to find a pic worthy . :shock:


----------



## Hellsangler69

Ok this should keep you guessing past christmas .





















J/K


----------



## .45

Causey?


----------



## Hellsangler69

Nope


----------



## .45

Blacksmith? Odgen? Logan?.....close??? :?


----------



## Hellsangler69

Go south


----------



## Loke

Upper Bell's Canyon reservoir?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I'm guessin Loke got it. There was a pic of that awhile back, only it was a fall photo.

Where's Ironman been?


----------



## Hellsangler69

It is real easy if you have been there . :lol: Not upper Bells either . This just might be my secret hole . Ok One more hint , I have seen this place on youtube , so it shouldn't be too hard .


----------



## .45

I can't get youtube....sooooo....maybe Upper Weber River ??


----------



## Hellsangler69

Nope , think cup . :lol:


----------



## .45

Hellsangler69 said:


> Nope , think cup . :lol:


Well, I was kinda thinking cup when I poster the Weber....it just don't look right. Still not sure where it is, but I'd say the Duchesne Tunnel area off the Provo...


----------



## Hellsangler69

It is in the CUP but not the Weber or Provo Drainage .


----------



## bowgy

I was going to say Merchant Valley up Beaver canyon but that is not in the CUP.

I don't know the area of the CUP so here is a pic to help others guess.[attachment=0:2wv0x069]utdams.gif[/attachment:2wv0x069]


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

West fork of the Duchesne?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Moon lake, Upper stillwater?


----------



## Hellsangler69

Nope , Nope , Nope . I kinda thought Tree might of guessed it because of some of his answers on earlier guesses . It is older CUP , I'll try to look up a date to help .


----------



## .45

Indian Creek?

Diamond Creek?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

By the diamond fork turnoff.


----------



## .45

Dang.....that's what I meant !!! Diamond Fork...


----------



## Hellsangler69

Warmer . It was first used in 1915 .


----------



## .45

1915 ??? :shock:

You may have to ask *Pro*. I think he's the oldest guy on the forum... :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

Sixth Water Creek?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Price river?


----------



## .45

Big Cottonwood Canyon ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

5th water?


----------



## Hellsangler69

.45 said:


> Sixth Water Creek?


We have a winner . This is Sixth Water Creek at the Strawberry tunnel outlet . Cool place to go , I recommend 4X4 in the dry months . :lol:


----------



## Hellsangler69

I have a pic of the tunnel but my scanner is not working . But I did find one on the net .


----------



## Hellsangler69

Here is a youtube video of the place .


----------



## .45

I'll have to get up there someday...any fish? I know there used to be..

This pic is off the web...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Somewhere in Isreal?


----------



## .45

It's in Utah.....Go fishing !!! Wuss


----------



## Loke

Price or Helper?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Price or Helper?


South and west of the Price area.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I was thinking more towards cedar breaks, maybe Beaver-ish. Is that even close .45?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I was thinking more towards cedar breaks, maybe Beaver-ish. Is that even close .45?


It is close.!!! 

Futurer south though.


----------



## Loke

So, it's in the Fillmore-Beaver area?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> So, it's in the Fillmore-Beaver area?


No....south of there...another clue....


----------



## Loke

Cove Fort?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Cove Fort?


Way more south....on the right road though..


----------



## Loke

Leeds?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Leeds?


Close enough Loke...Silver Reef is the way I see it...


----------



## Loke

I don't have any pics handy. If some one else has one, go for it.


----------



## .45

Here's one....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

5 mile?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 you're still up!


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> .45 you're still up!


Not 5-mile, go west somewhere's....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Gold hill?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Eureka?


----------



## .45

Neither.....way south and a little more west..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I try to avoid going south there's to many weirdo's down there. _(O)_


----------



## Al Hansen

Tintic !!!! Silver City ?


----------



## Petersen

I believe that we're looking at the old mining camp of Stateline. It's in the Needle Mountains of northwest Iron County.


----------



## .45

Petersen said:


> I believe that we're looking at the old mining camp of Stateline. It's in the Needle Mountains of northwest Iron County.


That's the way I see it...


----------



## Petersen

How about...?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Deep creek?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Virgin River?


----------



## Loke

somewhere in Zions?


----------



## Petersen

So far, nobody's close.


----------



## Loke

Brian Head? It looks a bit like one of the pics that Cory posted on the old DWR forum.


----------



## bowgy

Looking toward Escalante from Barney Top?


----------



## .45

North west of Zions...about 100 miles?


----------



## Petersen

.45 said:


> North west of Zions...about 100 miles?


You're getting closer.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Somewhere in the Tushers?


----------



## bowgy

In the Mountain Home range near Indian Peak?


----------



## Petersen

It's time for a serious clue. Here's the longitude: W 113° 24' 93"


----------



## bowgy

Frisco Peak is about a hundred miles northwest of Zion and is at 113-17-21 so I will guess in the Wah Wah Range near Blawn Mountain. Or Lamerdorf Peak.


----------



## Petersen

bowgy said:


> I will guess in the Wah Wah Range near Blawn Mountain.


Wrong end of the lake. :wink:


----------



## bowgy

Notch Peak, or Delirium?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Mt. Vernon?


----------



## Petersen

bowgy said:


> Notch Peak, or Delirium?


Notch peak, the summit of Sawtooth Mountain in the House Range it is - one of the tallest sheer vertical cliffs in the country. Off in the distance is Wheeler Peak in Nevada.


----------



## bowgy

That was a tough one, thanks Peterson. :lol: I will find one in just a minute.


----------



## bowgy

This should be easy.[attachment=0:vf4mt0v8]IMG_0415.jpg[/attachment:vf4mt0v8]


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Is that a frozin mirror lake, taken from the parking lot?


----------



## bowgy

Nope. I have another pic that I think would give it away so I will use it for a hint if needed.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Huntington res. or mammoth?


----------



## .45

Smith & Morehouse?


----------



## jahan

fixed blade said:


> Huntington res. or mammoth?


What he said! I think it is Mammoth.


----------



## .45

Maybe Moosehorn? On the Goob Highway ??  (Mirror Lake Road )


----------



## bowgy

Father south. I will get another picture ready, this shot was taken from the highway and it is somewhat zoomed in.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Kolob?


----------



## bowgy

Closer, too far south. Here is a pic (standing in the same spot just not zoomed in) that will give it away.[attachment=0:3955lkrs]IMG_0416.jpg[/attachment:3955lkrs]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

A lake on skyline drive?


----------



## bowgy

Nope, think Southern Utah.


----------



## .45

Baker?


----------



## bowgy

Nope, Baker is father south than Kolob, Kolob is close, part of its dainage ends up in the same dainage as Kolobs drainage. It is east and north of both Kolob and Baker.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Navajo Lake?


----------



## HOGAN

Navajo lake


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Haha got you by 1 min hogan.


----------



## bowgy

Give those men a cigar. Right on Navajo Lake it is. From highway 14 overlook.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Here goes.


----------



## HOGAN

fixed blade said:


> Haha got you by 1 min hogan.


**** you! :lol:


----------



## .45

Silver Lake...


----------



## .45

Page #6 of 'Where is this?'


----------



## Loke

bushrat311 said:


> Okay here goes.


Do you mean this one?


----------



## Loke

fixed blade said:


> Here goes.


They are a bit similar.


----------



## .45

Funny what a season change can do to a picture...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Man you dudes are good, almost rainman good.


----------



## .45

Pete? You in on this one?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Eureka?


----------



## .45

Population is '0'


----------



## Loke

fixed blade said:


> Man you dudes are good, almost rainman good.


The short term memory may not be that great, but the long term is still OK.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it in the ghost towns by my house?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Is it in the ghost towns by my house?


Kinda looks like it...but, no.


----------



## Petersen

.45 said:


> Pete? You in on this one?


Yeah, I know where it is, but I'm gonna pass since I don't have another photo handy. I will say, however, that "Silence is *Gold*en" and that "Hope *Springs* Eternal." :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm going to completly just throw a guess out there but how about gold spring.


----------



## .45

Pete?????????? :lol: :lol:

I don't listen to *Mo*tab music, I stay in my *den* *a*nd read about *utah*

Glad you didn't tell anybody where it was... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Goldsprings, Utah.....by Modena.. 

Good guess Fixed blade !!!...You're up...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes I got it... who can tell me where the approaching intersection is?


----------



## .45

Penny's Junction?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> Penny's Junction?


Maybe where's that? Sorry about the picture but I'm running low.


----------



## .45

South of Tooele, by the old Penney's bar/cafe...

Last place in Utah that had a 'punchboard'....know what those were?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Oh, no then.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Oh, no then.


Close?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

About one hour and 15 minutes away give or take?


----------



## Loke

Looks like SR 201 (2100 South Freeway) and 8400 west.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope further east.


----------



## jahan

Looks like an intersection by Pineview Reservoir, but I don't know the name.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

jahan said:


> Looks like an intersection by Pineview Reservoir, but I don't know the name.


Nope further south.


----------



## .45

Between Jordanelle and Heber...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> Between Jordanelle and Heber...


Jackpot that was easier than I thought it would be. You're up rainman. :wink:


----------



## .45

Another old Utah mining town.....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

i dont know where that is.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> i dont know where that is.


About 100 to 150 miles south of your house...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The sevier area.


----------



## .45

More west....


----------



## Loke

Frisco?


----------



## .45

More north of Frisco


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Anywhere near Milford?


----------



## .45

Closer to Delta..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it by black rock.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Is it by black rock.


Black Rock Canyon, east of Vernon a way's ? No


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Black rock is about 10 miles south of delta.


----------



## .45

All I see is Pot Mountain.. :mrgreen: .

North of Delta...


----------



## Loke

Joy?

And you should give Cat and Ripley credit for the picture. :wink: :wink:
(and Ryan for that last one.)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Black rock is actually about ten miles sw of delta it has old indian writing on it its pretty cool.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Joy?
> 
> And you should give Cat and Ripley credit for the picture. :wink: :wink:
> (and Ryan for that last one.)


DOH !!!! Is that the same web-site I sent you in our last life ?? Dang it !!

The mining town of Joy, 15 miles northwest of Delta in the Drum Mountains.

I've never been to that 'Black Rock' fixed blade.. :|


----------



## Loke

I found that site on a google search a while back. Here, lets try this one.[attachment=0:382x4h7s]Copy of Where is This 044.jpg[/attachment:382x4h7s]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

That's that peak you see when you look west from heber.


----------



## Loke

Nope.


----------



## .45

In the Unita's? Can't remember the name....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

King's or Gilbert peak?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> King's or Gilbert peak?


What are you doing on this site go back to enjoying Hawii you ****.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

You forget, I am here with my in laws. Is there an emoticon with a little yellow guy pulling the trigger of a .357 next to his head?


----------



## LOAH

Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## LOAH

That really does look like Timpanogos. Do I see the shack?

And what the hey are those black lines? It almost looks like a TV antenna.

Okay, so you live on Baldy (Timp's Baldy) and you were hanging out on your roof. Just kidding.


----------



## Loke

LOAH said:


> That really does look like Timpanogos. Do I see the shack?
> 
> And what the hey are those black lines? It almost looks like a TV antenna.
> 
> Okay, so you live on Baldy (Timp's Baldy) and you were hanging out on your roof. Just kidding.


Yes it is Timp. And you do see the shack. And yes, that is my neighbor's TV antenna. That is the view from my front yard. LOAH, you're up.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

LOAH said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.


He's not yellow.........But that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Loah?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Loah?


Maybe if we yell at him... :wink:

*HEY !!!! LOAH !!!!!!*


----------



## Riverrat77

He's probably playing with his new ice fishing lures (see gutpile topic), or banging on a bongo achieving a musical... well, you can just go read his Myspace for yourself. But if I had to guess... thats where he'd be. :lol: I guess I forgot fishing... he could be dipping a worm in an icy current..... :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Loah?


----------



## .45

Sorry LOAH, maybe you fell off the edge of the earth...  

Where is this?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

black rock?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> black rock?


Further north..


----------



## Loke

Topaz?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Topaz?


I figured you would zoom in on that Loke....I also though fixed blade had been there once or twice....


----------



## Loke

Does that mean that I got it?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Does that mean that I got it?


Yeah....


----------



## Loke

OK, I stolded this one from off the internet. And it is from Utah. I'll bet Cory would know.[attachment=0:21ybfk9l]What the....jpg[/attachment:21ybfk9l] Where is Cory? That could be a new thread....


----------



## .45

Cool picture... :shock: 8) 

Provo River?

Cory? I think he got one look at this site, shook his head, and left the state..!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it in the cottonwoods?


----------



## Loke

Yeah, but which one? And you've got to name the falls.

Sorry, it is in the Cottonwoods.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Donut falls?


----------



## Loke

fixed blade said:


> Donut falls?


You're up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Whooo Hooo. Ok I don't know what the Cliff is called just tell me what canyon it is in.


----------



## Loke

Farmington?


----------



## huntnbum

I was going to say that!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope not farmington.


----------



## Loke

How about that "un-named" canyon where you saw the turkeys?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Son of a bitch I knew this one could back fire. Your up loke.


----------



## Loke

This one should be easy.[attachment=0:2tv5ozw1]Thanks Bob.jpg[/attachment:2tv5ozw1]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it an old abandoned house?


----------



## huntnbum

fixed blade said:


> Son of a **** I knew this one could back fire. Your up loke.


You guy's cheatin?


----------



## Loke

fixed blade said:


> Is it an old abandoned house?


Yes. And you've guessed it twice already.


----------



## .45

Soooooooooo????? Who's up?..


----------



## LOAH

Sorry to keep everybody waiting. I need to stop looking at this thread. I never have any new pictures anyway. O|*


----------



## Loke

Just post up some old ones. Or steal something off of the internet. I do.


----------



## LOAH

Okay, this is an oldie. It should be pretty easy. What's the water body's name?


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Deer Creek, I have no Clue


----------



## LOAH

No.

Sorry the picture is dark, but if it were lighter, it would be way too easy. I'm out of newer photos. :|


----------



## Loke

Mona?


----------



## LOAH

Not quite. :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen

Electric Lake !!


----------



## LOAH

No.

Loke was getting warm.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Jordanelle?


----------



## LOAH

No. Loke was closest.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Joes valley res.?


----------



## LOAH

Nope. It's less than a half hour away from Loke's guess.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Scofield?


----------



## LOAH

No.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Gooseberry or what ever its called. Cleavlend, Huntington?


----------



## Loke

A half an hour from Mona? Then it must be Utah Lake.


----------



## LOAH

No, no, no, no, no.

Maybe not a half hour from Mona, but it seems like it. I have gotten to it in an hour from my apartment in Orem.


----------



## HOGAN

Bernstein Ponds?


----------



## LOAH

No.

Okay here's a big hint: 3 State Parks


----------



## .45

LOAH said:


> No.
> 
> Okay here's a big hint: 3 State Parks


Does it start with a 'P' and have a golf course?


----------



## LOAH

No.

It has a State Park sort of close to the dam, a State Park on the West Beach, and a State Park a few miles down a dirt road from the West Beach, traveling East.


----------



## Loke

Yuba!!!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Strawberry?


----------



## LOAH

Yuba is correct! I pulled over and took this photo while driving away from the Painted Rocks state park.

You're up, Loke.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Well, where's your picture?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Why don't you send one from Hawii You should see the skies outside right now. Were suposed to get 8".


----------



## Loke

This one should be easy. Name the river and closest town[attachment=0:2k4c8flj]youth conf 001.jpg[/attachment:2k4c8flj].


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Green river, Green river?


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Grand Canyon, and Kingman


----------



## .45

Colorado River, and the closest town is Moab


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Colorado River, and the closest town is Moab


Looks like its your turn.


----------



## .45

Where at is this Post Office?


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Beryl


----------



## .45

BrookTroutKid said:


> Beryl


It sure looks it...but, no. I think the one in Beryl is partly a Mexican resturant, isn't it?


----------



## BrookTroutKid

yeah in that case newcastle, even close


----------



## .45

BrookTroutKid said:


> yeah in that case newcastle, even close


You need to travel a couple of hundred miles to the northeast...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

That looks like the post office where brokeback mountain was filmed.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> That looks like the post office where brokeback mountain was filmed.


I really wouldn't know anything about that... :?

But, I don't think so.....


----------



## Loke

We got lost there for a minute. No, I don't know where it is. Is Wellington a good guess?


----------



## .45

Wellington is not correct. I would say south and west of there though, I think.... :?


----------



## Loke

Elmo?


----------



## .45

Don't tell *Pro*. But it's in Wayne County... O*--


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Bart's house?


----------



## Loke

fixed blade said:


> That looks like the post office where brokeback mountain was filmed.





fixed blade said:


> Bart's house?


----------



## .45

Come on Loke???? How many Post Office's can there be in Wayne County ??? /**|**\


----------



## Loke

I'm still trying to figure out if there is a town in Wayne county.


----------



## Loke

Is it one of these?
http://www.waynecnty.com/Towns.html


----------



## Loke

Loke said:


> Is it one of these?
> http://www.waynecnty.com/Towns.html


Did you know they have a homepage?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it one of these?
> http://www.waynecnty.com/Towns.html
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know they have a homepage?
Click to expand...

No, Loke, I didn't know that... *\-\* *\-\*

But, yes, it is one of those...... 

I owe you.....remember???? :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Come on Loke???? How many Post Office's can there be in Wayne County ??? /**|**\


10.

Is it Teasdale?


----------



## .45

Looookkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeee!!!?????  

Close enough !!! There are 10 Post Office's in Wayne county !! Which one am I trying to show you ??


----------



## Loke

Is it Teasdale?


----------



## .45

Teasdale....no


----------



## Loke

Grover no longer has a post office, so there are only nine left to choose from. We've also elimintated Teasdale, so that leaves eight. The next guess would be Loa.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Grover no longer has a post office, so there are only nine left to choose from. We've also elimintated Teasdale, so that leaves eight. The next guess would be Loa.


Nope


----------



## Loke

Are we the only ones playing?
Fruita?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Are we the only ones playing?
> Fruita?


Oh sorry....I almost wasn't....fell asleep.....

Anyway, Fruita? No....


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Torrey


----------



## Petersen

I'm pretty sure that it's the post office in Lyman.


----------



## Loke

If it is this one then its Petersen's turn.
http://www.dreambreeze.com/Photos/UtahP ... ore&PO.jpg


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> If it is this one then its Petersen's turn.
> http://www.dreambreeze.com/Photos/UtahP ... ore&PO.jpg


It is in the town of Lyman....


----------



## Petersen

Continuing on with rural post offices, here's one that I actually mailed a letter from a few weeks back. I'm sure that most here have driven by this post office (or the similar one it replaced that was in the same spot) at one time or another.


----------



## .45

Elberta has one like that...but I'm not sure this is it...


----------



## HOGAN

AXTEL


----------



## Petersen

Hogan got it. It is the new Axtell post office between Salina and Centerfield.


----------



## huntnbum

never even heard of Axtel.
I must get out more often.


----------



## Petersen

huntnbum said:


> never even heard of Axtel.
> I must get out more often.


Well, that photo is pretty much a snapshot of the entire downtown Axtell business district, so it's not surprising that you missed it. :wink:

Just for the heck of it, here's a photo of the old, less modern Axtell post office too.


----------



## HOGAN

If someone else wants to go they can, otherwise I will get one up tomorrow by noon.


----------



## wyogoob

Here's one:


----------



## .45

Moffit Basin?


----------



## wyogoob

No, but close.


----------



## .45

Hayden Peak ?


----------



## wyogoob

getting closer


----------



## .45

Not King's Peak, is it?


----------



## wyogoob

You went way too far east


----------



## wyogoob

Again, on the right, pic taken from a Utah highway:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Kletting peak?


----------



## wyogoob

Noop, yer west.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

lamotte peak?


----------



## .45

I was going to say Bald Mt....but the top looks to steep...


----------



## wyogoob

Get up on LaMotte and look across the basin named after a jewel.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

red knob?


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> red knob?


No no no, Red Knob is a long way from a highway.


----------



## wyogoob

.45 said:


> I was going to say Bald Mt....but the top looks to steep...


Not Baldy. Here I'm on Baldy looking at this same mountain from the west.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Tokewanna? I'm not sure if you can see it from the highway.


----------



## .45

Mt. Agassiz ? Isn't that a tennis player ?


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> Tokewanna? I'm not sure if you can see it from the highway.


Not Tokewanna, too far northwest.


----------



## wyogoob

.45 said:


> Mt. Agassiz ? Isn't that a tennis player ?


Agassissizzissiz is southwest. One of my favorites.

You guys are running out of mountains.

In a basin named after a precious stone.


----------



## huntnbum

Ostler?


----------



## wyogoob

huntnbum said:


> Ostler?


Bingo! Ostler

12,7something' elevation.

Ostler at the top of Amethyst Basin.

That was fun, but I gotta get back to work.

I got a million of film pics like these.


----------



## huntnbum

It sounded like Goob was getting impatient, so I broke out Google Earth and cheated.

I still don't know how he could have taken that picture from the Highway?

Anyway, I don't have too many cool pictures, but I guess we could give this one a try.


----------



## .45

Soldier Creek?

Goob.....get back to work... :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

huntnbum said:


> It sounded like Goob was getting impatient, so I broke out Google Earth and cheated.
> 
> I still don't know how he could have taken that picture from the Highway?
> 
> Anyway, I don't have too many cool pictures, but I guess we could give this one a try.


Going south on the Mirror Lake Highway you pass the Christmas Meadows turn off. From that point on up another 4 or 5 miles you can see Ostler Peak and La Motte in the Bear river Drainage from the highway.


----------



## wyogoob

Da Gorge, Rawlins Draw


----------



## wyogoob

No No No - Antelope Flat


----------



## huntnbum

nope, nope and nope.

Go south.


----------



## wyogoob

Starvation off Rt 40


----------



## .45

Red Fleet?


----------



## huntnbum

nope & nope, but getting closer


----------



## .45

Crap....that Mesa looks familiar.....Strawberry?


----------



## huntnbum

Actually, go much further south.


----------



## .45

Now I'm really lost....Scofield or Otter Creek ?


----------



## huntnbum

further south.


----------



## .45

WOW !!.. :shock: 

Gunlock?


----------



## huntnbum

you're within 25 miles.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yuba?


----------



## huntnbum

nota yuba


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I've never been there but sand hollow?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Maybe Quail cr?


----------



## huntnbum

fixed blade said:


> I've never been there but sand hollow?


Yes!

I've only been there once.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k I'm out of pics so I had to use the google and pull this of the internet machine. This peak is alot bigger than it looks in the photo.


----------



## wyogoob

Leidy Peak?

geezus, I gotta get to work


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

In new you would get that one goob. Geez they out to throw you up a cot in the uintas cuz you must practically live there.


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> In new you would get that one goob. Geez they out to throw you up a cot in the uintas cuz you must practically live there.


ah, shucks.


----------



## wyogoob

How 'bout this one in the Uintas?


----------



## wyogoob

Hey, that's not a bad pic for a scan!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Jensen Butte?


----------



## wyogoob

No....You can see this one from Evanston.


----------



## Petersen

How about Reids Peak shot from on top of Bald Mtn?


----------



## wyogoob

Petersen said:


> How about Reids Peak shot from on top of Bald Mtn?


Yes, Looking down the Weber drainage.

Good job

Yer up

I gotta go back to work


----------



## Petersen

Okay, somewhere south of the Uintas.


----------



## .45

Could that close to Ouray..crossing the White or the Duchesne River's? Close? :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it near Red Fleet res.?


----------



## Petersen

Nope. Too far north.


----------



## .45

Price River by Wellington?


----------



## jahan

Is it out in the San Rafael Swell? I think it is called "Swinging Bridge."


----------



## NoShot

Never mind, i'm a idjet!


----------



## Petersen

jahan said:


> Is it out in the San Rafael Swell? I think it is called "Swinging Bridge."


That's right. It's where the road crosses the San Rafael River near the campground at the mouth of Buckhorn Draw. There's a new bridge there now, but they left this one in place for some reason right next to it - just too cool to get rid of, maybe.


----------



## jahan

This is the only pic I could come up with for now, should be pretty easy so no hints for now. 8)


----------



## Petersen

I believe that we're looking east from the switchbacks above Joes Valley Reservoir.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Petersen said:


> I believe that we're looking east from the switchbacks above Joes Valley Reservoir.


I concure.


----------



## Petersen

I guess we could wait for Jahan to also confirm that the photo is of Joes Valley Reservoir, but I'm reasonably certain that it is, so...

Here's a photo that I shot earlier today. I suspect that most people here have seen this mountain from this angle more than once.


----------



## jahan

Yes you are correct Petersen, but it looks like you already knew that. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is that the south mountain area above Draper?


----------



## Petersen

Further south


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nebo?


----------



## Petersen

Further north


----------



## Loke

Is it the south west end of Camp Williams taken from the West Canyon area by Cedar Fort?


----------



## Petersen

Nope. This mountain is in the Wasatch Range, not the Oquirrhs. Coincidentally Loke, the photo you first posted to start up this thread on the old DWR site was taken from the slopes of this mountain. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Kinda looks like the mountain range above cabela's.


----------



## Loke

Loafer? I does look a bit like Birdseye.


----------



## Petersen

Loke said:


> Loafer?


 :wink: You got it.

I shot this photo from the parking lot of the church at Birdseye. Your turn.


----------



## Loke

Oh, great. Give me a minute.....

OK. Name the lake and the nearest campground.[attachment=0:2h10h9ft]stuff 002.jpg[/attachment:2h10h9ft]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Where's Birdsey?


----------



## Loke

fixed blade said:


> Where's Birdsey?


Between Thistle and Indianola.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Where is Flaming Gorge?


----------



## Loke

fixed blade said:


> Where is Flaming Gorge?


Now which campground is it nearest?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm going to guess Hideout canyon?


----------



## Loke

Guess again.
Named for .45's favorite ranch in Nevada........


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Guess again.
> Named for .45's favorite ranch in Nevada........


The Ponderosa ?.. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Deer Run or Mustang Ridge?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Bunny?


----------



## Al Hansen

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Loke

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Mustang Ridge?


Was the clue too obvious? Somebody is up. Fixed blade or Treehugger can fight over it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

[attachment=0:r979cmbs]tdp_01_00672.jpg[/attachment:r979cmbs]


----------



## .45

White Horse Canyon....Bears Ears area ?

Or further south? Mexico?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm going to guess where you are hunting in mexico right now.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

In Utah.


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Somewhere in Moab?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

East side of the Skyline?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

South.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Do you get charged by the letter in Mexico or what tree? :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Y 

I'm not in Mexico yet, I delayed things a few days.

Southwest. Better? :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it near Kolob canyon?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Closer


----------



## 2-Fer

That looks like pinevalley mountain in the back ground.


----------



## .45

Black Ridge?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

2-Fer said:


> That looks like pinevalley mountain in the back ground.


Why yes it is. So what is the picture of?


----------



## Petersen

I don't know of anything specific there that you might have photographed, but it looks like it was taken about five or six miles west of Leeds near Big Hollow Wash.


----------



## CC

Looks like somewhere on the jeep road running back toward St. George, coming out of Leeds.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Close enough, I'll let you two figure out who's next.

It's Cottonwood Creek Canyon.


----------



## Petersen

CC should go next. With a little help from Google Earth, I cheated. -)O(-


----------



## BrookTroutKid

wow thats awsome petersen


----------



## CC

Alright, here is something quick and easy. I'm going to bed in about ten minutes, so if I don't confirm any of your answers tonight, I'll get on it in the morning. I hate the responsibility of posting a picture!


----------



## .45

Frisco?


----------



## CC

.45, Frisco it is! Pretty cool place to go looking around. I love that area west of Milford, and the history of Frisco is really interesting. One of the wildest mining towns in Utah in the 1800's, with plenty of drugs, murders, hookers, etc. Like West Valley....only older. :shock: Thanks for getting me off the hook so quickly!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

CC said:


> with plenty of drugs, murders, hookers, etc. Like West Valley....only older. :shock:


 :rotfl:


----------



## .45

This is out west....can you tell what canyon?


----------



## Petersen

Harker Canyon mining area in the Sheeprocks.


----------



## .45

I guess the pic does say Sheepr.... :mrgreen: 

Good guess Petersen!!!!  .


----------



## Petersen

.45 said:


> I guess the pic does say Sheepr.... :mrgreen:


The photo's file name was a pretty good clue. :mrgreen:

Anyway, I think you've all seen this photo, but where is it?


----------



## BrookTroutKid

The mountains where Paragonah(Red Creek) reservoir is in?


----------



## Petersen

BrookTroutKid said:


> The mountains where Paragonah(Red Creek) reservoir is in?


Nope. It would be several days on horseback to get from Paragonah to the place in the photo. Of course, I guess that that all depends on the horse. :?


----------



## Loke

Looks like the Wasatch Front in Davis County. Weber Canyon on the left, and North Salt Lake on the right. Possibly taken from Farmington Bay.


----------



## .45

On 12th in Odgen looking north..Odgen Canyon on the right side..


----------



## huntnbum

Echo?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Looking East from Bear River? Black's Peak in the middle, Riverside and Collinston on the left and Honeyville and Brigham to the right?


----------



## Petersen

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Looking East from Bear River? Black's Peak in the middle, Riverside and Collinston on the left and Honeyville and Brigham to the right?


Yup, that pretty well sums it up. Those are the west side of the Wellsville Mountains. If the camera were turned around, we'd be looking at Tremonton. Your turn.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

This should be fairly easy for a few.

[attachment=0:2ocfxauv]ghg_02_h_00098.jpg[/attachment:2ocfxauv]


----------



## .45

Nebo?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

No, But it's within 200 miles of Nebo. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> No, But it's within 200 miles of Nebo. :mrgreen:


Which direction??? *\-\*

Parrish Peak area?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

South. Not sure where Parrish Peak area is, but if it's South, it may be close. :lol:

How ya doin this morning .45?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> South. Not sure where Parrish Peak area is, but if it's South, it may be close. :lol:
> 
> How ya doin this morning .45?


Parrish Peak is close to the Bountiful area...Parrish Lane area I would guess....

How am I doing? I feel like crap to-day....no power....and you?

FishLake area?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I thought that's the area you were talking about, I've spent many a day in that area. You from around there? Fish Lake is closer, but still too far north.

I'm doing ok, getting ready for the first hunt of the new year, Coues deer with a bow, ouch!

Sorry to hear that you are not doing so well. You still have the rest of the day, right? We need to spark up a forum get together to rid us of the mid winter blues. What do ya say?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I thought that's the area you were talking about, I've spent many a day in that area. You from around there? Fish Lake is closer, but still too far north.
> 
> *I'm from the old Taylorsville area...Not FishLake? Maybe east of Beaver?*
> 
> I'm doing ok, getting ready for the first hunt of the new year, Coues deer with a bow, ouch!
> 
> *Coues deer in New Mexico or Arizona? Tough, tough country !! Drove through Arizona last year..*.
> 
> Sorry to hear that you are not doing so well. You still have the rest of the day, right? We need to spark up a forum get together to rid us of the mid winter blues. What do ya say?


*GrandpaD thinks we all need to go ice holing someday....I'm not too interested in that, however, I wouldn't mind meeting some people and bringing the hot chocolate...  *


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

.45 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that's the area you were talking about, I've spent many a day in that area. You from around there? Fish Lake is closer, but still too far north.
> 
> *I'm from the old Taylorsville area...Not FishLake? Maybe east of Beaver?*
> 
> I'm doing ok, getting ready for the first hunt of the new year, Coues deer with a bow, ouch!
> 
> *Coues deer in New Mexico or Arizona? Tough, tough country !! Drove through Arizona last year..*.
> 
> Old Mexico.
> 
> Sorry to hear that you are not doing so well. You still have the rest of the day, right? We need to spark up a forum get together to rid us of the mid winter blues. What do ya say?
> 
> 
> 
> *GrandpaD thinks we all need to go ice holing someday....I'm not too interested in that, however, I wouldn't mind meeting some people and bringing the hot chocolate...  *
Click to expand...

I think ice fishing is too specific. How about a freeze our a$s off barbecue at a local park or something like that? Maybe somewhere we could have a big fire?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I think ice fishing is too specific. How about a freeze our a$s off barbecue at a local park or something like that? Maybe somewhere we could have a big fire?


Sounds good to me Tree....don't ask 'me' where....I don't know nothing !! 

How about the Elk Meadow's area's east of Beaver?

Old Mexico ? I hear the jails down there are pretty clean....behave yourself... *\-\*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

.45 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think ice fishing is too specific. How about a freeze our a$s off barbecue at a local park or something like that? Maybe somewhere we could have a big fire?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me Tree....don't ask 'me' where....I don't know nothing !!
> 
> How about the Elk Meadow's area's east of Beaver?
> 
> Old Mexico ? I hear the jails down there are pretty clean....behave yourself... *\-\*
Click to expand...

Oh, they're not so bad. It would be nice if they ever gave me some sort of utensil to scrape the beans off of the floor. Day old vomit doesn't make the best seasoning either.

It is east of Beaver, you're still 50-75 miles off.


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Oh, they're not so bad. It would be nice if they ever gave me some sort of utensil to scrape the beans off of the floor. *Day old vomit doesn't make the best seasoning either.*
> 
> It is east of Beaver, you're still 50-75 miles off.


 _/O _/O _/O _/O

50-75 miles off...Mmmmmmmm..should be around Parker Mtn.?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Closer, Think more of Hwy 89.


----------



## CC

Is the photo taken by Otter Creek?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Ok, I'm leaving in a few hours, so whoever guessed the closest location, go ahead.

It's Signal Peak, on the Monroe.


----------



## lehi

109 pages. All I can say is wow.


----------



## Loke

Five more to go and then I'll say "wow".
http://utahwildlife.net/dwr_forum/viewt ... 92#p255492


----------



## Loke

Here's another, and one with a hint.[attachment=1:2vwa5vp4]Copy of ducks 036.jpg[/attachment:2vwa5vp4][attachment=0:2vwa5vp4]Copy of ducks 028.jpg[/attachment:2vwa5vp4]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it a golf course?


----------



## .45

Highland / Alpine area?


----------



## Loke

fixed blade said:


> Is it a golf course?


Yes.



.45 said:


> Highland / Alpine area?


Close, but almost (go south about 3 1/2 blocks).


----------



## .45

Tri-City golf course?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Thanksgiving pointe?


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Tri-City golf course?


It's the 9th tee box, right next to the only pond that doesn't freeze. The pond was covered with G W teal.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Loke said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tri-City golf course?
> 
> 
> 
> G W teal.
Click to expand...

Hey .45 that's slang for Green wing teal.

No problem you'll get me back later. :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah

Pssssssst I know I'm new here but those are baldpate widgeons!!


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Hey .45 that's slang for Green wing teal.
> 
> No problem you'll get me back later. :wink:


DOH !!!! *\-\* ...I always thought all golf course ducks were Mallards... :shock:

And Loke.....that pond has 'golf ball magnetic powers'... :shock:

Where is this?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Man what an ugly Res. Is it in the uinta basin?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Weekend_Warrior said:


> Pssssssst I know I'm new here but those are baldpate widgeons!!


I never really looked that close, but yeah the new guy's right.


----------



## Loke

I'm not the greatest at identifying ducks. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Gumbo

I need to get out more, as I don't recognize most of these places.

I'll be really impressed if anyone knows this one: state, mountain, ???


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Easy gumbo we still have to figure out where .45's picture is.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Matt Warner?


----------



## BugBuilder

I don't think it's Matt Warner. Maybe Brough Resevoir?

BugBuilder


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I was also thinking brough, I've never been there but I know where it is, and that's exactly how I imagine it.


----------



## .45

Not Matt Warner nor Brough..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it In castle country or the uinta basin?


----------



## .45

Not Castle Country...


----------



## Loke

Juab County?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Juab County?


No.....Duchesne or Uintah County's...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The lake that turned your Icehole inside out.  Bottle hollow.

Ohh by the way sorry I'm late but congrats on the 1000 post. I didn't think you would beat me to it.


----------



## .45

Yes...it is Bottle Hollow !!

Inside out? :?

1,000th Post? We'll never catch *Pro..*... :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Gumbo said:


> I need to get out more, as I don't recognize most of these places.
> 
> I'll be really impressed if anyone knows this one: state, mountain, ???


Lets go with gumbo's I'll Guess Somewhere's in Alaska.


----------



## .45

Mt. Hood, Oregon


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Pikes peak Colorado. Gannet peak?


----------



## Loke

Somewhere cold.


----------



## BugBuilder

Gumbo, Lower 48 or else where?


----------



## Gumbo

fixed blade said:


> Lets go with gumbo's I'll Guess Somewhere's in Alaska.


I've never even heard of Bottle Hollow?!?

You got the state, now the mountain?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Bottle hollow is in the ute indian res. town of Ft. Duchesne.

Mount Mckinly?


----------



## .45

Twin Peaks?


----------



## Gumbo

fixed blade said:


> Mount Mckinly?


Yup, Muldrow glacier at 2:00am in June. Two days later I was off the mountain and took this departing shot from the tundra enroute to Wonder Lake.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k name the mountain or peak, not the range.


----------



## BugBuilder

Grand Teton.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope Close but no cigar.


----------



## marksman

Mt moran?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

marksman said:


> Mt moran?


Bingo. Man you guys sure know your womens' breast.

In case you didn't know, Grand tetons translates to great breasts. In french or what ever.


----------



## marksman

This is the only one I have handy here at work.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Up above fairview?


----------



## marksman

Close but I'm gonna have to say no.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Between Fountain green and fairview?


----------



## marksman

Not really but your so darn close. It's from Bennie creek ridge towards the west-southwest.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You're not supposed to tell us the awnser, but rather give hints. :lol: Give us another one.


----------



## marksman

My wife didn't like that picture of her so I smudged us out.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Thats cool how do you smudge the pic like that. Is It on the skyline some where.


----------



## marksman

I used the gimp to smudge it. It's an image taken off of the back of a more well known peak.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Timp?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

marksman said:


> I used the gimp to smudge it.


wow I have no Idea what that means. :x I hate computers.


----------



## marksman

The gimp is the "Gnu Image Manipulation Program" It's kinda like a free photoshop http://www.gimp.org/ and it has a smudge tool. It's not timp. I'm from Idaho so think further north.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Thunder mtn.?


----------



## marksman

It's in the island park area.


----------



## .45

Sawtell Peak?


----------



## marksman

yeah it's off the back of Sawtelle I think the mountain is mt Jefferson but I'm not sure.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Good to see ya .45. For awhile I thought it was going to be just me and marksman.


----------



## .45

I've been a little busy.... :roll: 

This little place is in Utah...


----------



## Loke

Looks like the Heber Valley to me.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Oakley?


----------



## .45

No & No...it does advertise a 'Country Club' though...


----------



## Loke

Woodland?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Woodland?


No.....it's

Blank blank Golf and Country Club....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Wuff creek?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Wuff creek?


Ha Ha....not 'Wuff Creek'...maybe with in 200 miles?... _(O)_


----------



## Loke

Is it *"A Place Like No Other"*?
http://www.grousecreek.com/


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Is it *"A Place Like No Other"*?
> http://www.grousecreek.com/


Doh !!!! -#&#*!- -#&#*!- *\-\*

You got it Loke....


----------



## Loke

Here's a tough one. It's no longer here. My cousin and I used to throw eggs at cars from in front of the Gym (the building on the right). You can just see the fence around the tennis court in the fore ground.[attachment=0:29gwbrox]stuff 004.jpg[/attachment:29gwbrox]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Was it the old Univerisity of Utah Gym. Can't remmember the name.


----------



## Loke

Not the U. Go south. Not the Y either, go north.


----------



## .45

The old Peniteniary in Sugarhouse?? :shock: :shock:


----------



## Nor-tah

Westminster?


----------



## Loke

Not a college or "institution of higher learning", but I am sure that a lot of boys did feel confined here.


----------



## lionhunter

Is it fort douglas ?


----------



## Loke

Not in Salt Lake County. There is/was a candy factory where this school was.


----------



## idiot with a bow

Is it in alpine???? I am not sure what the building use to be, but is it now the peppermint place?


----------



## Loke

It is Alpine. We used to go sledding on the hill behind the school. And back then the hill came all the way to the road. You've got to love the "progress".


----------



## BugBuilder

Are you ready for a new one? 
Name the peak. 
From farther away it would be easy. Not very many people see it from this angle.


----------



## Gumbo

Timp


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Mt Olympus?


----------



## bowgy

Nebo?


----------



## .45

As rocky as it is, I would almost think Bald Mountain.. :?


----------



## HOGAN

Kings peak?


----------



## campfire

It is Hayden Peak taken from the saddle between the Highline trail head and the Middle Basin of the Stillwater Fork of the Bear. Great Pick and it was some work to get it.


----------



## BugBuilder

Sorry it took so long to reply. As a surveyor I never know when I will be near a computer. Campfire is right! It is the side view of Hayden Peak. It is the "short cut" into Ryder lake. 

BugBuilder


----------



## campfire

Sorry about the Hayden's peak photo. I spent ten years of my life at Mirror Lake, so that one was a little easy for me. Okay, I just recieved a digital camera for christmas and haven't had a chance to take any pictures with it yet, so I'm enlisting the help of my son. This is one of his. Where is it? By the way this is the first time I've posted a picture, so I hope it works.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Blue bell lake?


----------



## wyogoob

Is it Naturalist Basin?


----------



## idiot with a bow

Somewhere off the mirror lake highway??????


----------



## campfire

It seems that everyone is guessing Uintas and that is correct and some are "close" but I think it should be a little closer. Hint: It is really quite a popular place but again not to many see it from this angle.


----------



## Gumbo

Moosehorn?


----------



## wyogoob

4 Lakes Basin, Dean & Jean


----------



## scott_rn

It is Four Lakes Basin, Jean, Dean, Dale and Daynes. It sounds like someone's family to me. One of my Favorite places on earth. This shot was take from the high ridge overlooking the Basin north of Cyclone Pass. My son and his buddies took it. That kind of scrambling is a little much for me these days. Good Job Wyogoob!


----------



## wyogoob

scott_rn said:


> It is Four Lakes Basin, Jean, Dean, Dale and Daynes. It sounds like someone's family to me. One of my Favorite places on earth. This shot was take from the high ridge overlooking the Basin north of Cyclone Pass. My son and his buddies took it. That kind of scrambling is a little much for me these days. Good Job Wyogoob!


Yah, I recognized it the second I seen it. I don't know why I said Naturalist. 4 Lakes Basin has 5 lakes, a little one up in the top I cant remember the name. I'm in North Carolina working and I have no maps.

I still scramble at 57, but slowly.


----------



## wyogoob

While we are in the Uintas........where is this? Should be easy.


----------



## BugBuilder

Looks like McPheters.


----------



## campfire

Sorry Wyogoob, Scott_RN and I work in the same place and we both use multiple computors and sometimes the computor gets confused. It was me. I know exactly where this is but I will let someone else guess. Hint: It is very close to a recent photo.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Dead horse lake?


----------



## wyogoob

campfire said:


> Sorry Wyogoob, Scott_RN and I work in the same place and we both use multiple computors and sometimes the computor gets confused. It was me. I know exactly where this is but I will let someone else guess. Hint: It is very close to a recent photo.


Yah, It's just a different view from the shortcut to Ryder.


----------



## wyogoob

Bugbuilder got it, McPheters in Middle Basin of the Bear River taken from the pass below Hayden Peak.

Good job.


----------



## BugBuilder

Ok, here is an easy one. I probably wont be able to reply to this until this afternoon sometime. So if you guys need to post another one and "play around me" thats fine.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Clear Creek?


----------



## weatherby25

Logan river


----------



## BugBuilder

Yep, weatherby25 is right. I took that picture in the end of Sept. I got into an incredible bwo hatch that morning, then had to hike straight out since I was late for another engagement.


----------



## weatherby25

I got no pics right now so someone else can go.


----------



## .45

weatherby25 said:


> I got no pics right now so someone else can go.


Ya gotta steal them from the Web, weatherby25. That's what I hafta do lately... 

What river by what town?


----------



## weatherby25

> Ya gotta steal them from the Web, weatherby25. That's what I hafta do lately


That is what I usely do but I do not have any time at work right at the moment to find one.

I am thinking the price river by price.


----------



## .45

weatherby25 said:


> Ya gotta steal them from the Web, weatherby25. That's what I hafta do lately
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I usely do but I do not have any time at work right at the moment to find one.
> 
> I am thinking the price river by price.
Click to expand...

I see _(O)_ _(O)_

Another clue....it is not the Price River, more north. Flyguy 7 oughta know where this is..


----------



## weatherby25

How about the weber by echo?


----------



## .45

weatherby25 said:


> How about the weber by echo?


It sure looks like it !! But it's further east than Echo...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Duchesne river?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Duchesne river?


It is the Duchesne River... :shock:

Downstream from Tabiona...


----------



## HOGAN

Weber by Oakley?


----------



## .45

.45 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duchesne river?
> 
> 
> 
> *It is the Duchesne River... *:shock:
> 
> Downstream from Tabiona...
Click to expand...

Pay attention HOGAN !!!! *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## Loke

Is it the Upper Provo? Or whatever that one is called by Woodland?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it the Duchesne river down stream from tabiona? :mrgreen: _(O)_ :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Is it the Upper Provo? Or whatever that one is called by Woodland?





fixed blade said:


> Is it the Duchesne river down stream from tabiona? :mrgreen: _(O)_ :wink: :wink: :wink:


I'm reporting you two guy's to the mods for bugging me.... :evil:

Next.....you'll be on my _list_!!!!! Oh yeah....it's all fun and games until somebody gets an eye poked out.... :evil: :lol:


----------



## Hellsangler69

Looks like the Strawberry River below Starvation .


----------



## HOGAN

Millcreek?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I'll take, the Duchesne river downstream from tabiona for 800 Alex.


----------



## wyogoob




----------



## fixed blade XC-3

"Tree your up A-hole, pay attention. _(O)_ 

Geez it's like playin cards with my brothers kids or somethin.


----------



## .45

Lower Provo?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

The service canal in south jordan?


----------



## HOGAN

Madison?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

The Ganges? Do you have a pic of a guy taking a dook while another drinks from it 30 ft. downstream?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Ok, What city/town is nearest to the East of the peak in the center of the picture.

[attachment=0:3cl2xmnk]IMG_0159.JPG[/attachment:3cl2xmnk]


----------



## .45

Bountiful ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

.45 said:


> Bountiful ?


That would make the mountain range........Antelope Island??? Nope.

East my friend.


----------



## El Matador

Morgan? Or maybe Henefer but I'm sayin Morgan.


----------



## .45

East....got it...

Summit?

I mean Logan...or someplace else...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

El Matador said:


> Morgan? Or maybe Henefer but I'm sayin Morgan.


You got an unfair advantage Cody.
 But no, there are closer ones.


----------



## Loke

Peterson?


----------



## HOGAN

.45


----------



## .45

HOGAN said:


> .45


What ? I think he means closer city's... :lol:

Like Fountain Green ?


----------



## El Matador

Treehugnhuntr said:


> El Matador said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan? Or maybe Henefer but I'm sayin Morgan.
> 
> 
> 
> You got an unfair advantage Cody.
> But no, there are closer ones.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I really do. But rarely do I get any _fair_ advantages in this world so I gotta use what I have.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Loke is closest, but no cigar.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Huntsville? Eden?


----------



## .45

Stoddard?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Nooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## wyogoob

Croydon


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

no


----------



## .45

I meant Mountain Green...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

henefer?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

NO


----------



## El Matador

I'm guessing it ends in -ville.


----------



## .45

Huntsville?

Good going fixed blade.........make the monster mad... /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\


----------



## HOGAN

You guys have totally messed this game up, but my guess is.......

North Slope?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I already guessed huntsville. What gives tree now that you a Mexican you think your better than us. How about a hint for us poor ******'s. :wink:


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> *I already guessed huntsville.* What gives tree now that you a Mexican you think your better than us. How about a hint for us poor ******'s. :wink:


Opps....You're right !! I meant Porterville...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Si!!


----------



## .45

Porterville...the loneliest cemetary I've ever seen in my life....

Where at is this and what is it called ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lake powell?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Lake powell?


In another Nat'l Park....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I didn't notice the pines the first glance.

What is bryce canyon n.p.?


----------



## north slope

This is for Tex you get 3 guesses.........


----------



## north slope

Here is another guess....


----------



## north slope

Come on you have to know where this rub is.....


----------



## north slope

Isn't this your bath tub?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> I didn't notice the pines the first glance.
> 
> What is bryce canyon n.p.?


Not Bryce Canyon either........


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Geez al, I mean .45.

Zions, moab?


----------



## Loke

North Slope, isn't that under TEX's favorite tree stand?

.45, the narrows at Zion Nat'l Park.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Geez al, I mean .45.
> 
> Zions, moab?


Zions Al....but not the narrows.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke

The Subway?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> The Subway?


Ooooo...Lokey....your such a smartty boy... *\-\* *\-\* .

Your up !


----------



## Loke

Let's try this one. Name the river and the nearest State Park.[attachment=0:2nusgzjd]stuff 006.jpg[/attachment:2nusgzjd]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Kinda looks like government bridge, and the North Platte river?


----------



## NHS

Is it the Green River? Green River state park in Green River UT.


----------



## Loke

NHS said:


> Is it the Green River? Green River state park in Green River UT.


You are correct.


----------



## NHS

It has been a while since I have played the game. This one might be kind of hard. Where is this?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Beaver Mountain?


----------



## NHS

Nope, Nada, Nunca, Nadie. By the way, welcome back.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it somewheres around the skyline drive. :?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Brian Head?


----------



## NHS

Not Brian Head. This is near my home town, where I grew up.


----------



## weatherby25

Nordic valley/ wolf mountian.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Sundance.


----------



## Gumbo

Dang, I knew that was the Subway at Zions. Just too late!


----------



## NHS

Still not correct. I grew up in Price if that helps.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The town east of east carbon, Sunny something?


----------



## NHS

fixed blade said:


> The town east of east carbon, Sunny something?


close enough. The buckets are in the canyon east of Sunnyside. Go ahead fixedblade.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Here goes.


----------



## .45

Strawberry


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> Strawberry


Good guess but no.


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Red Creek Reservoir(Paragonah)


----------



## .45

Scofield? 

Where's the water....****-it, I need water....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No and no, both excellent guesses however.


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Im guessing some lake in Utah! :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes, you are correct it is in utah.


----------



## .45

I',m about outa guess'es.....

Jordanelle ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> I',m about outa guess'es.....
> 
> Jordanelle ?


Nope, I thought about giving a hint but it's alittle to early in the game.

Maybe in about ten minutes.


----------



## .45

I was also think'in Currant Creek, but, you drive a Ford, I don't think you would have make it up the plowed road... :?


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Anderson Meadow Reservoir

Ashley Twin Lakes

Baker Dam Reservoir

Barney Lake

Bear Lake

Beaver Meadow Reservoir

Big East Lake

Big Lake

Big Sand Wash Reservoir

Birch Creek Reservoir #2

Blanding City Reservoir #4

Bridger Lake

Brough Reservoir

Browne Reservoir

Butterfly Lake

Calder Reservoir

Causey Reservoir

China Lake

Cleveland Reservoir

Cook Lake

Currant Creek Reservoir

Dark Canyon Lake

Deer Creek Reservoir

DMAD Reservoir

Donkey Reservoir

Duck Fork Reservoir

East Canyon Reservoir

East Park Reservoir

Echo Reservoir

Electric Lake

Fairview Reservoir #2

Ferron Reservoir

Fish Lake

Flaming Gorge Reservoir

Forsyth Reservoir

Grantsville Reservoir

Gunlock Reservoir

Gunnison Bend Reservoir

Gunnison Reservoir

Hoop Lake

Hoover Lake

Huntington Lake North

Huntington Reservoir

Hyrum Reservoir

Joes Valley Reservoir

Johnson Valley Reservoir

Jordanelle Reservoir

Kens Lake

Kents Lake

Kolob Reservoir

Koosharem Reservoir

LaBaron Reservoir

Lake Mary

Lake Powell

Little Creek Reservoir

Little Dell Reservoir

Lloyds Reservoir

Long Park Reservoir

Lost Creek Reservoir (not available) 

Lower Bowns Reservoir

Lower Box Reservoir

Lower Gooseberry Reservoir

Lyman Lake

Manning Meadow Reservoir

Mantua Reservoir

Marsh Lake

Marshall Reservoir

Matt Warner Reservoir

Meeks Cabin Reservoir

Mill Hollow Reservoir

Mill Meadow Reservoir

Miller Flat Reservoir

Millsite Reservoir

Minersville Reservoir

Mirror Lake

Mona Reservoir

Monticello Lake

Moon Lake

Navajo Lake (not available)

Newcastle Reservoir

Newton Reservoir

Nine Mile Reservoir

Oak Park Reservoir

Otter Creek Reservoir

Palisades Lake

Panguitch Lake

Paradise Park Reservoir

Pelican Lake

Pine Lake

Pineview Reservoir

Piute Reservoir

Porcupine Reservoir

Posey Lake

Puffer Lake

Pyramid Lake

Quail Creek Reservoir

Recapture Reservoir

Red Creek Reservoir (Duchesne County)

Red Creek Reservoir (Iron County)

Red Fleet Reservoir

Redmond Lake

Rex's Reservoir

Rockport Reservoir

Rush Lake

Salem Pond

Scofield Reservoir

Scout Lake

Settlement Canyon Reservoir

Sevier Bridge Reservoir

Sheep Creek Reservoir

Smith and Morehouse Reservoir

Spirit Lake

Stansbury Lake

Starvation Reservoir

Stateline Reservoir

Steinaker Reservoir

Strawberry Reservoir (not available)

Three Creeks Reservoir

Tibble Fork Reservoir

Tony Grove Reservoir

Trial Lake

Tropic Reservoir

Upper Enterprise Reservoir

Upper Stillwater Reservoir

Utah Lake

Wall Lake

Washington Lake

Whitney Reservoir

Wide Hollow Reservoir

Willard Bay Reservoir

Woodruff Creek Reservoir

Yankee Meadow Reservoir

Any of these?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

BrookTroutKid said:


> Anderson Meadow Reservoir
> 
> Ashley Twin Lakes
> 
> Baker Dam Reservoir
> 
> Barney Lake
> 
> Bear Lake
> 
> Beaver Meadow Reservoir
> 
> Big East Lake
> 
> Big Lake
> 
> Big Sand Wash Reservoir
> 
> Birch Creek Reservoir #2
> 
> Blanding City Reservoir #4
> 
> Bridger Lake
> 
> Brough Reservoir
> 
> Browne Reservoir
> 
> Butterfly Lake
> 
> Calder Reservoir
> 
> Causey Reservoir
> 
> China Lake
> 
> Cleveland Reservoir
> 
> Cook Lake
> 
> Currant Creek Reservoir
> 
> Dark Canyon Lake
> 
> Deer Creek Reservoir
> 
> DMAD Reservoir
> 
> Donkey Reservoir
> 
> Duck Fork Reservoir
> 
> East Canyon Reservoir
> 
> East Park Reservoir
> 
> Echo Reservoir
> 
> Electric Lake
> 
> Fairview Reservoir #2
> 
> Ferron Reservoir
> 
> Fish Lake
> 
> Flaming Gorge Reservoir
> 
> Forsyth Reservoir
> 
> Grantsville Reservoir
> 
> Gunlock Reservoir
> 
> Gunnison Bend Reservoir
> 
> Gunnison Reservoir
> 
> Hoop Lake
> 
> Hoover Lake
> 
> Huntington Lake North
> 
> Huntington Reservoir
> 
> Hyrum Reservoir
> 
> Joes Valley Reservoir
> 
> Johnson Valley Reservoir
> 
> Jordanelle Reservoir
> 
> Kens Lake
> 
> Kents Lake
> 
> Kolob Reservoir
> 
> Koosharem Reservoir
> 
> LaBaron Reservoir
> 
> Lake Mary
> 
> Lake Powell
> 
> Little Creek Reservoir
> 
> Little Dell Reservoir
> 
> Lloyds Reservoir
> 
> Long Park Reservoir
> 
> Lost Creek Reservoir (not available)
> 
> Lower Bowns Reservoir
> 
> Lower Box Reservoir
> 
> Lower Gooseberry Reservoir
> 
> Lyman Lake
> 
> Manning Meadow Reservoir
> 
> Mantua Reservoir
> 
> Marsh Lake
> 
> Marshall Reservoir
> 
> Matt Warner Reservoir
> 
> Meeks Cabin Reservoir
> 
> Mill Hollow Reservoir
> 
> Mill Meadow Reservoir
> 
> Miller Flat Reservoir
> 
> Millsite Reservoir
> 
> Minersville Reservoir
> 
> Mirror Lake
> 
> Mona Reservoir
> 
> Monticello Lake
> 
> Moon Lake
> 
> Navajo Lake (not available)
> 
> Newcastle Reservoir
> 
> Newton Reservoir
> 
> Nine Mile Reservoir
> 
> Oak Park Reservoir
> 
> Otter Creek Reservoir
> 
> Palisades Lake
> 
> Panguitch Lake
> 
> Paradise Park Reservoir
> 
> Pelican Lake
> 
> Pine Lake
> 
> Pineview Reservoir
> 
> Piute Reservoir
> 
> Porcupine Reservoir
> 
> Posey Lake
> 
> Puffer Lake
> 
> Pyramid Lake
> 
> Quail Creek Reservoir
> 
> Recapture Reservoir
> 
> Red Creek Reservoir (Duchesne County)
> 
> Red Creek Reservoir (Iron County)
> 
> Red Fleet Reservoir
> 
> Redmond Lake
> 
> Rex's Reservoir
> 
> Rockport Reservoir
> 
> Rush Lake
> 
> Salem Pond
> 
> Scofield Reservoir
> 
> Scout Lake
> 
> Settlement Canyon Reservoir
> 
> Sevier Bridge Reservoir
> 
> Sheep Creek Reservoir
> 
> Smith and Morehouse Reservoir
> 
> Spirit Lake
> 
> Stansbury Lake
> 
> Starvation Reservoir
> 
> Stateline Reservoir
> 
> Steinaker Reservoir
> 
> Strawberry Reservoir (not available)
> 
> Three Creeks Reservoir
> 
> Tibble Fork Reservoir
> 
> Tony Grove Reservoir
> 
> Trial Lake
> 
> Tropic Reservoir
> 
> Upper Enterprise Reservoir
> 
> Upper Stillwater Reservoir
> 
> Utah Lake
> 
> Wall Lake
> 
> Washington Lake
> 
> Whitney Reservoir
> 
> Wide Hollow Reservoir
> 
> Willard Bay Reservoir
> 
> Woodruff Creek Reservoir
> 
> Yankee Meadow Reservoir
> 
> Any of these?


Yes it is one of those but I'm not going to count that you have to guess which one. _(O)_


----------



## .45

Ha Ha....get outa here and go post your pictures..!!! :lol: BTK


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Wasn't BTK the name of a serial killer?


----------



## BrookTroutKid

fixed blade said:


> Wasn't BTK the name of a serial killer?


 -)O(- :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

BrookTroutKid said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't BTK the name of a serial killer?
> 
> 
> 
> -)O(- :wink:
Click to expand...

Listen to .45, post the minersville pics already. In the time you've been dinken around here you could have posted them twice.


----------



## BrookTroutKid

.45 said:


> Ha Ha....get outa here and go post your pictures..!!! :lol: BTK


Cant gotta wait for my phone to charge ha ha ha ha ha, sorry I think the cold weather made me a little insane today.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Heres a little hint. If you've been fishing there your finder looks like this non stop. Sorry for the mud on the screen. Unfortunatly, about 95% of the fish are Chubs, if you're lucky you'll pull out a few 10" rainbows.


----------



## .45

Settlement Canyon Reservoir ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> Settlement Canyon Reservoir ?


Bingo did the chubs give it away.


----------



## .45

The chub, 10" rainbow and picture all added up...  

This is in Eastern Utah....what city is it in ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Roosevelt?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Myton? (sp?)


----------



## .45

No & No...

Gotta be kind of close though...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Duchesne or Fort Duchesne?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Duchesne or Fort Duchesne?


No..North, I think....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Manilla, or neola?


----------



## BugBuilder

Lapoint?


----------



## .45

A clue...


----------



## BugBuilder

Altamont


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Tabiona or Hanna?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Where is Altamont for 500 please? We gotta be gettin close Kerry.


----------



## .45

BugBuilder said:


> Altamont


It *is* Altamont !!

About 20 miles north something of Duchesne..


----------



## BugBuilder

Ok, try this one.


----------



## .45

Providence ?

Or Marion ?


----------



## BugBuilder

No, and or no.


----------



## .45

Dang..... :evil: 

I just saw that a while ago...can't remember where.... :? 

Mt. Pleasant ?


----------



## BugBuilder

nope.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Wallsburg?


----------



## BugBuilder

No, where is that?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Wallsburg is south of Deer creek res.


----------



## HOGAN

Need a clue


----------



## BugBuilder

It has a four letter name, and for the record I grew up in Box Elder county. :wink: 

BugBuilder


----------



## HOGAN

Etna, Yost, or Lynn? If that is the case here is my pic.


----------



## BugBuilder

HOGAN said:


> Etna, Yost, or Lynn? If that is the case here is my pic.
> 
> Yost it is!


----------



## Hellsangler69

That is Saltair .


----------



## marksman

Hare Krishna temple in Spanish Fork?


----------



## HOGAN

marksman said:


> Hare Krishna temple in Spanish Fork?


Close enough, I thought it was called Lotis temple. You are up marksman!


----------



## marksman

Here you go.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Pete's rock?


----------



## marksman

Pete's rock is near mount olympus right? no it's not there.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

marksman said:


> Pete's rock is near mount olympus right?


Yes


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

A big rock in your back yard?


----------



## .45

Snow Canyon area ?


----------



## marksman

no and no. a hint It's near a large metropolitan area in central utah.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Looks like it could be up by Willard Basin.


----------



## marksman

It's near provo.


----------



## Loke

That would make it Rock Canyon.


----------



## marksman

Correct.


----------



## Loke

Here's one from a couple of years ago. Here's a hint before we start, it is not at a ski area.[attachment=0:1k79i7n6]stuff 008.jpg[/attachment:1k79i7n6]


----------



## idiot with a bow

hmmmmmm pines and snow.....is it AF canyon next to tibble fork?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Dear Brian,

What are you doing at my mom's house?


----------



## idiot with a bow

watching Matlock?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

You don't seem to sure about that.


----------



## Loke

idiot with a bow said:


> hmmmmmm pines and snow.....is it AF canyon next to tibble fork?


That was easier than I thought. You're up.


----------



## idiot with a bow

Loke said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm pines and snow.....is it AF canyon next to tibble fork?
> 
> 
> 
> That was easier than I thought. You're up.
Click to expand...

Are you freaking kidding me? That was a total shot in the dark. Somebody else post. I am an idiot with a bow and computers. Not sure how to post pictures.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Email me one. I'll post it for you.

T


----------



## Nor-tah

Ahhhhh I have been following this thread forever and I finally knew one and someone else guessed!!!!! O|* O|* O|* O|* I guess its better cus I cant watch it all day with school going now.


----------



## Gumbo

Okay, I'll post an easy one.


----------



## 2-Fer

Zion canyon, maybe angels landing.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Edge of the world Moab?


----------



## Gumbo

2-fer got it.


----------



## 2-Fer

Well I don't have/don't know how to post a picture, so I am going to have to defer to someone else.


----------



## Gumbo

Where is this?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is that in arizona?


----------



## Gumbo

further south


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Chile?


----------



## Gumbo

Not that far south! Here's a couple more hints:

[attachment=1:1osdo8j7]breyes3.jpg[/attachment:1osdo8j7]
[attachment=0:1osdo8j7]1.jpg[/attachment:1osdo8j7]


----------



## FROGGER

Lets see, further than AZ but not as far as Chile... hmmmmmm :lol:


----------



## .45

Orizaba, Mexico ?

Beautiful pic...btw.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lets see I don't think Mt Kilimonjero or how ever you spell that big mountain in Africa, is further south than Chile?


----------



## Gumbo

.45 said:


> Orizaba, Mexico


Doh! I just realized it put the filename under the pic. But yes, it's Pico de Orizaba, Mexico. The 3rd highest mountain in North America. That pic was taken from about 12,500'. The view from the top pic shows Popo, Ixta, and La Malinche. Popo is the active volcano that occasionally threatens Mexico City. In fact, if you've seen Man on Fire, they show it several times smoking (at the beginning and end).


----------



## .45

Post another pic Gumbo...I cheated....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I've got one. .45 no guessing on this one, cuz you told me where it was in the first place.


----------



## .45

No guessing ? Crap, I don't know where it is anyway... :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Think back kerry think way back and the answer will come my friend. You were the one that told me about this place. One a job many moons ago..... I believe a lunch break was involved.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Think back kerry think way back and the answer will come my friend. You were the one that told me about this place. One a job many moons ago..... I believe a lunch break was involved.


Si....I understando now...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it in utah?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes fixed blade, it's in Utah. :roll:


----------



## HOGAN

Provo Canyon?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Yes fixed blade, it's in Utah. :roll:


 :rotfl:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Not provo canyon.


----------



## Hellsangler69

fixed blade said:


> I've got one. .45 no guessing on this one, cuz you told me where it was in the first place.


I'm guessing Soldier canyon ? :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Not soldier Canyon. Is that the one at the top of spanish fork canyon?


----------



## Hellsangler69

No , it is the one sometimes called Stockton canyon . I have only been up it once but just wanted to bring the pic to this page also .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Where is this stockton canyon?


----------



## Hellsangler69

Close by the little town of Stockton , UT. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You are very close, which way from stocton?


----------



## Hellsangler69

Is it Ophir canyon ? Soldier Canyon is right out of Stockton just a little bit south .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k that what I figured. No you are close however.


----------



## Hellsangler69

Well maybe it is Settlement canyon . It has been a long time seen I been to those areas .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope not settlement.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Here this sould help.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Mercur canyon?


----------



## Hellsangler69

Pole Canyon


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Not mercur, Where's pole canyon maybe I'm calling it something else?


----------



## .45

Pole Canyon is east of Erda area....chicken farms and stuff...


----------



## Hellsangler69

Heck I thought someone who lives in Tooele Co. would know where pole canyon would be . :roll: J/K


----------



## .45

Hellsangler69 said:


> Heck I thought someone who lives in Tooele Co. would know where pole canyon would be . :roll: J/K


No kidding...  

fixed blade is a transplant !! *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yep I've only lived here since may, but it's not pole canyon.


----------



## Hellsangler69

Well I never have lived out there but have drank a lot of beer in that county . :lol:


----------



## .45

Hellsangler69 said:


> Well I never have lived out there but have drank a lot of beer in that county . :lol:


Ditto....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Wierd, me too! :shock:


----------



## woollybugger

Is it the top end of Carr Fork?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hellsangler69 said:


> Pole Canyon


I don't even know enough to know that I don't know. I thought it was pine canyon but I looked on google earth and all be damned it is call pole canyon.

So I guess you're up Hellsangler69


----------



## Hellsangler69

Wow , I never been there I was just guessing . Sorry , I went out and tried to give the economy a boost . This one should be easy .


----------



## .45

Delle ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Those are right before you get to wendover.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Hellsangler69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pole Canyon
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know enough to know that I don't know. I thought it was pine canyon but I looked on google earth and all be damned it is call pole canyon.
> 
> So I guess you're up Hellsangler69
Click to expand...

Pole Canyon is two canyons north by Bates Canyon...ya knucklehead !!!


----------



## Hellsangler69

.45 said:


> Delle ?


I new it was too easy . I travel I-80 a lot so I took a pic of it going to Elko . 45 is up .


----------



## .45

Where could this be ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

That would be the petrified wood national forest. :?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> That would be the petrified wood national forest. :?


Not quite....where would this be ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Your back yard?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Your back yard?


It is in a Nat'l Park....

I do have some fossil wood in the back yard though...I got off the Henry's, out of a mine..


----------



## Loke

Is it in the forest?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Is it in the forest?


There is a forest of this in Cali. that is a Nat'l Park...

This is not in a forest, but it is in a Nat'l Park in Utah ....


----------



## Gumbo

It doesn't look petrified, but in an arid climate. Southern Utah? Zions?


----------



## .45

Gumbo said:


> It doesn't look petrified, but in an arid climate. Southern Utah? Zions?


This is actually called Bristlecone Pine, one of our Nat'l Parks has some in it....

But, in this case, it is not Zions.....close though


----------



## bowhunter3

Glen Cayon


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> Glen Cayon


No....it's called the Bristlecone Pine Trail....

You went too far east....


----------



## bowhunter3

Cedar Breaks


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Bryce?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

fixed blade said:


> Bryce?


Me thinks yonder hillbilly got it.


----------



## bowhunter3

Didn't someone already say Bryce. It has to be somewhere in that area. It looks like somewhere around cedar city or kolob somewhere around there


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> Didn't someone already say Bryce. It has to be somewhere in that area. It looks like somewhere around cedar city or kolob somewhere around there


I didn't hear anybody say "Bryce" ?? :?

Anyway...it is in Bryce Canyon...Fixed Blade !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k name the pass between the two Mountains, or the two mountain ranges surrounding the pass.

Hint the picture is taken from the base of one of the mountains.


----------



## .45

Johnson Pass ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Are you talking about the Johnson pass by rush valley?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Are you talking about the Johnson pass by rush valley?


Yeah.......west of Clover


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Then no. :?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Then no. :?


No ? :shock:

Than how about north of there...Box Elder Pass ?

Close?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Your kind of close but it's not north of there.


.45 said:


> [quote="fixed blade":bsvxt5if]Then no. :?


No ? :shock:

Than how about north of there...Box Elder Pass ?

Close?[/quote:bsvxt5if]


----------



## .45

Hickman Pass ? Did you know of the Hickmans?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's not Hickman, but I went ice fishing with a decendent of a hickman 3 weeks ago. He's a friend of mine. His great grandpa was one of Brighams right hand men. :wink: :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 it's your turn.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> .45 it's your turn.


Huh ? Did I guess where at the picture was ?

I sorta gave up....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No hint one of the mountains has a famous spring, what's your story about the hickmans?


----------



## .45

Willow Springs..?

Hickmans? I used to read a lot of Utah history, that's all..


----------



## weatherby25

clarkston pass?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> Willow Springs..?
> 
> Hickmans? I used to read a lot of Utah history, that's all..


Not willow springs.


----------



## .45

Horseshoe Springs Knoll?


----------



## HOGAN

Simpson Springs? Donner Pass? :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> Horseshoe Springs Knoll?


Nope.



weatherby25 said:


> clarkston pass?


Nope.

The spring is on the other side of the mountain from where the picture is taken. Hope this helps. Might want to just name the two mountains the pass is in between. I don't think alot of people know what the pass is called.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

HOGAN said:


> Simpson Springs? Donner Pass? :lol:


Ok. now were getting some where. Simpsons springs is one of the mountain ranges.


----------



## .45

Warm Springs?

Muskrat Springs...?


----------



## HOGAN

Grassy mountains?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The name I'm looking for isn't grassy mountains, but where are they from simpson's springs maybe thats what they are called.


----------



## .45

Fish Springs ?


----------



## bowhunter3

Davis Mountain and Simpson Spring Mountain

I believe the pony express ran through the pass, don't know what the pass is called.

There is a clover and a winter spring somewhere around there as well.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Bowhunter 3 you are so close, but just a hair off.


----------



## bowhunter3

The other way, I am a little confused????

Keg Mountain??


----------



## .45

Lookout Pass ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 you turned the wrong way. I'm in the middle of simpson mountain.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Actually it was bh3 who said keg mountain my bad. Bowhunter3 you turned the wrong way.


----------



## bowhunter3

Death Canyon?

Indian Springs?

I think I am lost now. You have confused me, pretty easy to do


----------



## bowhunter3

lookout mtn


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yep look out mountain is close enough. Its actually the sheep creek mountains but lookout is on the same range. The pass is called Erickson pass. Your up bh3.


----------



## bowhunter3

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2186/222 ... 06fc_o.jpg

Ok, I think this one will be a little difficult, so a little clue it is out by my neck of the woods


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is that the lake on the chevron up above red fleet?


----------



## bowhunter3

No, it is higher up, and it is a historical site. That might be to much information


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Matt Warner?


----------



## bowhunter3

Nope I thought about posting a picture of Matt Warner. It is a ranch,a historical ranch. Come back towards hyway 191. I don't really care about the *reservoir*it is the ranch above it.  . Now I think I am making it too easy


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Oscar Sweet ranch?


----------



## bowhunter3

If you mean Swett Ranch, which I think you are then you are the winner. Good job, did I give it away. Tell me where it is, just incase I just gave it away with the correct name


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Its just above Flaming gorge I was going to say flaming gorge but I thougt that was to obvious. I have seen it from carr creek top of the uintas I ment oscar swett ranch.


----------



## bowhunter3

Yeah, Flaming Gorge would have been way to obvious. I was trying to find a picture that was a little difficult to name, I thought the reservoir in the back ground would help, but also confuse people, I shouldn't have told you it was a ranch, but I am leaving work soon, and didn't want to leave you hanging :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Shut your pie holes and post a picture hillfeller.

T


----------



## bowhunter3

:mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunter3

your up fixed blade


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k then geez. What is this and where is this.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

That looks like a dam. Settlement canyon?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It is a **** but it's not settlement canyon, keep trying *white collar.*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

White collar, that's ******funny.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Look at me I'm white collar and drink import beers. You make me sick tree. Enjoy your game of cricket tonight. I hope you choke on your caviar. Or how ever you spell caviar you know fish eggs. I know I'm a hillbilly and cant spell.


----------



## .45

Grantsville ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

*\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* <--------------------Hey look, the whole fixed blade family! :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> Grantsville ?


Bingo


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 you're up big dog.


----------



## bowhunter3

Grantsville huh? That was a pretty cool picture of the area, never would have guessed that. 

.45 put one up buddy, I got one I am waiting to post. :wink:


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> .45 put one up buddy, I got one I am waiting to post. :wink:


If you have a pic, and are ready, you go right ahead !!


----------



## bowhunter3

Ok you can either name the peak or the lake below


----------



## bowhunter3

I should clarify, the peak the picture was taken from or the lake below.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Liedy Peak?


----------



## bowhunter3

Fix Blade you got it, your good. Your turn


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You in my home court on hunting grounds. Do you hunt this area as well bowhunter 3?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. Name this canyon. This may be a tuff one. I'm running out of pics so this is kind of a stretch.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Is that where you went snowshoeing yesterday?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No other side of the valley. I did go snowshoeing there the day before however.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> You in my home court on hunting grounds. Do you hunt this area as well bowhunter 3?


For elk I do, I usually hunt Taylor for deer, a lot of road hunters but when I get into the back country I am the only one out there and I usually have good success.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k hint, it's in Tooele County.


----------



## bowhunter3

Coble Hill???


----------



## bowhunter3

Just trying to get my barings so just throwing one out there


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's not coble hill. Ill give you a hint. There is wilderness area very near.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Do the wilderness area start with a deh and end with a puh?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Do the wilderness area start with a deh and end with a puh?


Come on *white collar *you know I don't speak spanish. English man!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

fixed blade said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the wilderness area start with a deh and end with a puh?
> 
> 
> 
> Come on *white collar *you know I don't speak spanish. English man!
Click to expand...

That aint spanish, that's the sound D and P make, brown collar.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes now name the canyon.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

D and P canyon? :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Can you be a little more specific! Please.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Ok, Since you said please. Deseret Canyon?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Ok, Since you said please. Deseret Canyon?


Nope did you just make that up?


----------



## bowhunter3

Dead Man Canyon


----------



## bowhunter3

Daven Port Canyon?


----------



## .45

Does it start a muuuu and end with a ooooonnnn? *\-\* 

Middle Canyon ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Davenport It is bh3 you're up.


----------



## bowhunter3

Dang that was just a wild guess. Let me see if I can get another picture. I to am running out of pictures


----------



## bowhunter3

have fun :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lower big brush creek?


----------



## bowhunter3

Nope. A little further east


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is the green flowing through it?


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Is the green flowing through it?


It flows *into* the green. Fly fishing only if that helps. From here you can hike down to the green


----------



## bowhunter3

Oh and this is also looking away from the stream. That might help as well. lots of little fish :roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Red Creek?


----------



## BugBuilder

Jones Hole?


----------



## .45

Browns....something ?


----------



## bowhunter3

BugBuilder said:


> Jones Hole?


RIght on!! Your up


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hey what gives, *where's the little smiley of the dude sleeping*. That would be perfect for the present situation. Bug builder where are you.


----------



## BugBuilder

Sorry I haven't been near a puter all day. I'll have to pass, since I don't know if I will be in the office tomorrow or in the field.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

man that was fast. O.k bugbuider I would love to pinch hit for ya.


----------



## bowhunter3

I have no clue bud, some where in Tooele


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Islamic temple in Grantsville?


----------



## bowhunter3

Do you want us to tell you what the building is and where it is located? Or just where it is located at?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Homeless shelter in Heber?


----------



## threshershark

That is Kan-Tuck-ee where LOAH served his mission.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Yes, I do recall LOAH saying he went on a mission, but I think it was probably closer to Red Rocks amphitheater than it was Kentucky. Oh yeah, it wasn't a mission, it was a trip. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Tell me what town it's located in and it's not in Tooele county.



bowhunter3 said:


> Do you want us to tell you what the building is and where it is located? Or just where it is located at?


No one has got it yet.


----------



## bowhunter3

Syracuse?

Looks like a smaller town


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

bowhunter3 said:


> Syracuse?
> 
> Looks like a smaller town


No not syracuse but it is a small town. And it is in Utah. Here is another hint from the same town this is a historical building of some sorts.


----------



## bowhunter3

Treemonton??


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope, they're used to be a car wash in this town called *K*ings *K*ar *K*are. I thought that was a little crazy.


----------



## bowhunter3

Wasn't there a kings kar kare in riverton. I think it was a car wash or something like that. Riverton isn't a small town though. I think you might have us stumped on this one.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. Big hint If it gets really cold there temps are even colder than your Bh3. In fact when we get an artic blast they are almost always the coldest temp for a town in Utah. That should give it away.


----------



## bowhunter3

Randolph


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Your up again bh3. I like it when you're up 1/2 the time I've seen your pics.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Your up again bh3. I like it when you're up 1/2 the time I've seen your pics.


Thats not good :roll:


----------



## bowhunter3

I will get one off my camera tonight and post it tomorow.


----------



## bowhunter3

Here it is, have fun


----------



## .45

Lower Calf Falls ? Same area ?


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 said:


> Lower Calf Falls ? Same area ?


Not even close.


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lower Calf Falls ? Same area ?
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.
Click to expand...

Not even close ? Meaning ?


----------



## bowhunter3

not in same area, or right place. Just tell me the name of the place. Not interested in the creeks name that runs through it.


----------



## bowhunter3

here is another photo from the same place. A lot of rock climbers like to come here. Notice the knotched out foot holes. There is a lot of high cliffs around this place.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it in lake powell?


----------



## bowhunter3

No it is not. It is down south though


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Let's go with the moab area?


----------



## NoShot

Misery Canyon or maybe Fortknocker canyon? (yes that is a real place.) :wink:


----------



## 10000ft.

I know I have been there and it is coming to me. Is it in one of the slot canyons down in the San Rafel swell? Ding or Dang, Crack or Shoot, Wildhores??


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Let's go with the moab area?


No, you are on the wrong side of the state


----------



## bowhunter3

NoShot said:


> Misery Canyon or maybe Fortknocker canyon? (yes that is a real place.) :wink:


Nope


----------



## NoShot

1000ft, There is Ding and Dang Canyons in the Swell.


----------



## bowhunter3

10000ft. said:


> I know I have been there and it is coming to me. Is it in one of the slot canyons down in the San Rafel swell? Ding or Dang, Crack or Shoot, Wildhores??


Nope, not close. It is a little recreation spot. I will give more hints if needed, but you guys are all at the wrong end of the state. Lake Powell was the closest.


----------



## bowhunter3

I-15 :mrgreen:


----------



## NoShot

bowhunter3 said:


> Nope, not close. It is a little recreation spot. I will give more hints if needed, but you guys are all at the wrong end of the state. Lake Powell was the closest.


 Antelope Canyon?


----------



## 10000ft.

If not there is it the subway in Zions


----------



## NoShot

Last guess, Red Cave(Sand Wash)...


----------



## El Matador

Quail creek, down by St. George?


----------



## bowhunter3

El Matador said:


> Quail creek, down by St. George?


Closer, a lot closer


----------



## bowgy

Red Cliffs recreational area in Washinton county?


----------



## bowhunter3

bowgy said:


> Red Cliffs recreational area in Washinton county?


 :mrgreen: Bingo it would take a guy from southern utah to get it right. Your up bud


----------



## bowgy

Ya don't have to name the mountain just the area.[attachment=0:1wbrqjh6]IMG_0479.jpg[/attachment:1wbrqjh6]


----------



## bowhunter3

looks like it could be down around toquerville. Down south right


----------



## bowhunter3

Do you have a wider shot of the area.


----------



## bowgy

Toquerville No, but it is down south, try again.

Oops I need to run, taking my wife to the Temple. I will check back when I get home.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Pine Valley, or the Kaiporowits?


----------



## bowhunter3

Virgin river gorge area, Looks like the hills over in that direction. Virgin RIver canyon recreation area. Is it somewhere over there?


----------



## bowgy

This is the widest I have[attachment=0:jlljw91d]IMG_0478.jpg[/attachment:jlljw91d]

Yes, close enough. East of the Virgin River Gorge near the Arizona border where the fire went through a few years ago.
Yer up bowhunter3

The Gorge and I15 is just 2 canyons over that ridge of cliffs in the background.
I am on what is called Scrub Peak. It is a communications site for Mohave County Sheriff. It is in Utah though.


----------



## bowhunter3

I actually have hiked that area. Let me see what I can come up with. Thaks to fixed blade I have to dig deep into my bag of pics :mrgreen:


----------



## 10000ft.

So I'm new to this thread, to post a pic do you first have to be the winner at guessing the current pic?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

yes You have to guess the picture, if you right you get to go next. Sometimes people will forfit their turn. Then it's every man for himself.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> yes You have to guess the picture, if you right you get to go next. Sometimes people will forfit their turn. Then it's every man for himself.


I don't see no _men_ in your avatars ?? _(O)_


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Can you tell who that is will the six shooters?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Can you tell who that is will the six shooters?


It's not the 'shooters' I worry about....its the shirt...!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

If you knew who it was you'd understand. It's Chris Kattan, a.k.a Corky Ramono.


----------



## bowhunter3

Tell me what canyon this is









Fixed blade this might be too easy for you :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Jensen? Geez pretty much everywhere in the uinta basin looks like that.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Jensen? Geez pretty much everywhere in the uinta basin looks like that.


Jensen, you can do better than that. Jensen doesn't have anything green over there :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I've never been there just guessing, at first guess I was going to say Duchesne, but then I thought maybe maeser.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> I've never been there just guessing, at first guess I was going to say Duchesne, but then I thought maybe maeser.


Not Duchesne and your closer with maeser


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

And after that my initial guess was Neola!


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> And after that my initial guess was Neola!


Neola I thought you would get this right off the bat. No it isn't Neola. Tell me what the canyon is. There isn't even a town out there, just some houses. You were really close with Maeser. Now you are way off :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Oh I thought it looked familiar I thought it was a town for some reason. I'm not sure what the canyon is called but it it right before you dump into Steinaker?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

But I bet you go up dry fork so thats probably it. I always go around Steinaker.


----------



## bowhunter3

It is dry fork. Which is not on the way to the reservoir but that is ok. You are up fixedblade


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is dry fork canyon faster than going around steinaker and to red cloud loop to get to Hacking?


----------



## .45

Hurry up *pro* lover....


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Is dry fork canyon faster than going around steinaker and to red cloud loop to get to Hacking?


Yes from Vernal it would be, I go up Taylor though. It is a long way to go up around steinaker. The red cloud loop starts up 191 and if you stay on it you will eventually come out at dry fork. To get to hacking from dry fork you would go up the canyon get on the red cloud loop byway and make a left when the road splits. I go up Taylor which is in the middle of Dry Fork and 191.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. this one is easy, If I was a betting man which I am, I would bet .45 gets this one.


----------



## bowhunter3

Its out by Park City isn't it? The home depot or what ever that is on your way out of town


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No but it does kind of look like that doesn't it.


----------



## bowhunter3

It does, well .45 give us the right answere then


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Geez bh3, I guess where is this is just yours and mine. Almost a monopoly, and I have boardwalk with a hotel on it. :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Geez bh3, I guess where is this is just yours and mine. Almost a monopoly, and I have boardwalk with a hotel on it. :mrgreen:


Well I better have park place and the railroads :mrgreen: Yeah we need some more people on here. I enjoy this thred. I am running out of stuff to post how about you.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. time for a hint, I gave you a clue when I posted it. :wink:


----------



## .45

Looks like the BLM building west of the Vernon Hills...


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> O.k. time for a hint, I gave you a clue when I posted it. :wink:


It cant be wendover? can it


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 I thought for sure you'd nail this one. Bh3 your on the right track kind of. :wink: :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> .45 I thought for sure you'd nail this one. Bh3 your on the right track kind of. :wink: :wink:


You talked about betting, so it is somehwhere in that direction then huh?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I just gave you a Huge hint in my last post.


----------



## .45

Not me...I can't tell where it is.... :? 

Does kinda look like Kimball Junction area as BH3 said...

Unless its the Salt Plant out west....


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> I just gave you a Huge hint in my last post.


I caught that. Now just trying to figure it out. I think you are saying that it is on the Utah side, SO is it Wendover Ut. I don't go out that far very often, in fact I have played a softball tournament once in Wendover and went on a gambling trip once. I like to go to the real place to gamble. I was pretty tore up both times I went out that way so it is kind of a blur. -)O(-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Its not in utah and there are no dealers, but there is betting. :wink: :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Its not in utah and there are no dealers, but there is betting. :wink: :wink:


Oh, Evanston.


----------



## HOGAN

The downs.


----------



## bowhunter3

I think you nailed the right building Hogan. I am out, see you all tomorrow


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

HOGAN said:


> The downs.





bowhunter3 said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not in utah and there are no dealers, but there is betting. :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Evanston.
Click to expand...

Your both right, I'll let you To figure.  That was harder than I thought.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. hogan I guess you won the fight. Your up.


----------



## .45

Come on HOGAN !!!! Post a picture...!!!! :evil:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hogan? Bh3 you pretty much got it too. So either one lets have a picture.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Hogan? Bh3 you pretty much got it too. So either one lets have a picture.


Ok if he doesn't then I will dig one up


----------



## bowhunter3

Ok have fun


----------



## bowgy

Kolob Res?


----------



## bowhunter3

bowgy said:


> Kolob Res?


Nope


----------



## .45

Wow !! Flowers and stuff..... *OOO* 

Nice picture !!

Maybe Matt Warner ?


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 said:


> Wow !! Flowers and stuff..... *OOO*
> 
> Nice picture !!
> 
> Maybe Matt Warner ?


Nope :lol: Yeah the flowers are a nice touch, I thought you would like the spring time picture.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Oaks park res.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Oaks park res.


nope

Man I thought this would be a easy one. I have another picture, but I think that one would give it away.


----------



## .45

Whitney res?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Strawberry?


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Strawberry?


Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner *OOO* *OOO* *OOO*

Your up Fixed Blade


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I have to go to work. :shock: Someone else can take a turn.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> I have to go to work. :shock: Someone else can take a turn.


.45 you take a crack at it


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go to work. :shock: Someone else can take a turn.
> 
> 
> 
> .45 you take a crack at it
Click to expand...

Oh Thanks......hang on a minute.....


----------



## .45

Another almost 'springtime' picture... *OOO*


----------



## bowhunter3

Long Park


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> Long Park


Nope.....is Long Park that pretty?


----------



## bowhunter3

I think it is, maybe not . I like it though. You been to long park


----------



## bowhunter3

East Park, it just looks like one of the lakes my direction :?


----------



## .45

Neither.....although, I think it's northwest of you somewhere..

Can't say I've been to Long Park......sober.....  

I think Long Park is closer than Vernal... :?


----------



## bowhunter3

Moon Lake


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> Moon Lake


More Northwest..


----------



## bowhunter3

Mirror


----------



## .45

It's in the Blacks Fork Drainage below Meeks Cabin Dam area....


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 said:


> It's in the Blacks Fork Drainage below Meeks Cabin Dam area....


Amethyst Lake?


----------



## bowhunter3

Kermsuh or Ryder Lake


----------



## .45

Ha Ha....starts with an 'L'...


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 said:


> Ha Ha....starts with an 'L'...


I am lost, lower red castle?? Lyman?? just throwing darts now


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha....starts with an 'L'...
> 
> 
> 
> I am lost, lower red castle?? *Lyman?? *just throwing darts now
Click to expand...

My apology....I thought it would be easier to recognize....It is Lyman Lake...

Your up man !!


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote=".45":ur5b0lnu]Ha Ha....starts with an 'L'...
> 
> 
> 
> I am lost, lower red castle?? *Lyman?? *just throwing darts now
Click to expand...

My apology....I thought it would be easier to recognize....It is Lyman Lake...

Your up man !! [/quote:ur5b0lnu]

Never been there, looks like a nice place to go. How is the fishing up there


----------



## .45

My buddy from Wyo. says it's pretty good...claims of 3 pounders... :? But, I've never fished it and I need to !!!


----------



## bowhunter3




----------



## fixed blade XC-3

That's long lake.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Bh3? Don't tell me your actually working? :shock:


----------



## bowhunter3

Sorry guys, I was out of the office for a while. That is not Long Park. Your in the neck of the woods though.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ashley twin lakes?


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Ashley twin lakes?


Nope. Keep them coming, you are pretty close


----------



## bowhunter3

take a SCENIC back way to get there.


----------



## bowhunter3

And its not off the red cloud loop


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Paradise park? Is it on the south slope?


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Paradise park? Is it on the south slope?


Its north of Paradise. Here is a hint you must have the ____________ when you are at church. :lol:


----------



## bowhunter3

Some might get spooked by these ghostly figures :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Man I'm probably the least religous guy here. Can you relate it to football or beer.


----------



## Firstarrow

spirit lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

My wife just got it Spirit lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

**** you first arrow.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Man I'm probably the least religous guy here. Can you relate it to football or beer.


Cant be I would take that honor. Some might call hard liquor distilled ______


----------



## bowhunter3

spirit lake it is. your up


----------



## bowhunter3

Fixed blade or first arrow your turn.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

First arrow was got me by a few seconds, he's up. I don't go to the north slope that often, that's a pretty lake.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> First arrow was got me by a few seconds, he's up. I don't go to the north slope that often, that's a pretty lake.


It is a a very pretty lake. Decent fishing too. I have only been there once though. I thought you would get a kick out of my clues though.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> First arrow was got me by a few seconds, he's up. I don't go to the north slope that often, that's a pretty lake.


You might have to post a picture. I don't know if he knows the rules, and he isn't online now.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Those were good clues. The wife nailed it right of the bat. I was looking for the book of mormon lake. :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Those were good clues. The wife nailed it right of the bat. I was looking for the book of mormon lake. :mrgreen:


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Firstarrow

Go 4 it. I will be forever posting a location. Unless this works.[attachment=0:2aja8maq]Jade, Mason, Porter, and Gus on gen.conf..jpg[/attachment:2aja8maq]


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

That almost looks like it's over by porcupine ridge, that or above Rock Creek.


----------



## Firstarrow

Further north


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Butterfield canyon?


----------



## Firstarrow

Way north - there used to be a sawmill at the base of the far mountain (2 + miles up the canyon)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it in utah. Like the mountains west of Bear Lake?


----------



## Firstarrow

Yes, west of bear lake


----------



## bowhunter3

Hyrum Canyon?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Did I get it or are you looking for something more specific?


----------



## Firstarrow

The canyon would be nice Unless no- one can find it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Round valley or logan?


----------



## HOGAN

I may have all ready posted thisbut......


----------



## HOGAN

sorry out of turn but if someone wants to guess after. I will not be here today, have to work and will be a the show around 1-6

I will pm fixed blade the answer.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Sorry hogan I told him we skipped his turn and to post a pic my bad., but firstarrow posted a picture, I though he was going to be another guess and go. Lets do hogans picture after we get first arrows.


----------



## bowhunter3

Garden City Canyon


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Firstarrow said:


> The canyon would be nice Unless no- one can find it.


Do it be the canyon on the way to Minnetonka cave?


----------



## bowhunter3

hodge canyon


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Laketown canyon?


----------



## bowhunter3

Did I miss something, Fixed Blade why is Hogan posting a picture?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

read back a few posts. I thought first arrow was going to pull a hogan, You know guess it correctly then never look at the thread again. :mrgreen: So I pm hogan and told him he could post one since we skipped his turn.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Friggin hillbillies. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

closet road hunter.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Firstarrow?


----------



## Jackalope

Can I guess Hogans pic?


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Firstarrow?


 --\O *-HELP!-* you out there?


----------



## bowhunter3

Jackalope said:


> Can I guess Hogans pic?


Go for it


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

go for it we'll play both.

Firstarrow?


----------



## bowhunter3

Is Hogans out by whiterocks, or ft. duchesne


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

bowhunter3 said:


> Is Hogans out by whiterocks, or ft. duchesne


No


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Hogans out by whiterocks, or ft. duchesne
> 
> 
> 
> No
Click to expand...

Just looks like that type of country :wink:

Fruitland?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No not in the basin.


----------



## bowhunter3

I thought jackalope was going to guess. I have no clue where that is.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

See another guess and go they're everywhere. :mrgreen: Think further south.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> See another guess and go they're everywhere. :mrgreen: Think further south.


South of what? The basin, Fruitland?

Price, somewhere in Carbon County


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Your getting closer about 57.3 miles away give or take.


----------



## Jackalope

Hogen's picture is just south of Fayette at the intersection to go back to Fayettes main st. Buck Creek i think but not sure.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Jackalope said:


> Hogen's picture is just south of fayette at the intersection. Buck Creek i think but not sure.


He called it Spring Creek Ranch but it's about exactly where you described it so you're up Jackalope.


----------



## Jackalope

Here you go It's not that hard, but thats all I have at work.


----------



## bowhunter3

I don't know if I have ever seen that before


----------



## Firstarrow

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Friggin hillbillies. :mrgreen:


Some of us do work from time to time sorry I got pulled away
Temple canyon a branch of logan canyon.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

The hillbilly comment was pointed at fixedblade, but it sounds like you're guilty as well. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Firstarrow

I guess I should have inserted more sarcasm in the hillbilly comment... sorry to offend guys.

I'll pull myself out of this game... just can't keep up and I'm cool with that.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

It's usually not this fast. Stick around man.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nice job white collar you just scared away a newby.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it down south somewhere's.


----------



## Jackalope

Yep kind of central eastern UT.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it near hanksville?


----------



## Jackalope

fixed blade said:


> Is it near hanksville?


Yep a little north.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Goblin valley?


----------



## .45

gilson Butte ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 good to have ya back.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> .45 good to have ya back.


My weeks over...I'm sure glad....


----------



## Jackalope

HINT: Along I-70


----------



## .45

Ghost Rock ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Secret mesa?


----------



## Jackalope

.45 said:


> Ghost Rock ?


GOT IT!!!! Your up.


----------



## .45

Easy....


----------



## marksman

Sardine Canyon


----------



## .45

marksman said:


> Sardine Canyon


Jeez....the ink didn't even dry.... :?

Your right..... 8)


----------



## marksman

I don't have a pic anyone else can go.


----------



## .45

Where is this ?

Be specific.....


----------



## Loke

John Wayne's private privy?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

A crapper house at lake powell?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> A crapper house at lake powell?





Loke said:


> John Wayne's private privy?


Your guys are sick....

Someplace he used to film alot...


----------



## Loke

He filmed in a public restroom?




Wouldn't be in Kanab, would it?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> He filmed in a public restroom?


He may have.......just a moment, I get you toilet brains another pic.... _(O)_


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I think he died before I was born.


----------



## .45

Hey !!! When you guys want to serious.......LET ME KNOW !!!! *\-\* *\-\* 

Ha Ha .......Spring is coming........ *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lake powell help living area?


----------



## Loke

Isn't that the boys ranch north of Kanab? Or dude ranch or what ever it is. Between Panguitch and Orderville. On that main road. Highway 89. By Bryce Canyon. Hatch, I think that's what that little town is called.


----------



## Loke

Hey, we've finally passed the "where is this" on the old forum!!!
http://utahwildlife.net/dwr_forum/viewt ... 92#p255492


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

*I knew we could do it!*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

By like 60 pages! It looks like the boys ranch, but I don't recall that big rock behind it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Stagecoach was filmed in monument valley. Do that be it?


----------



## Loke

I was looking at the number of posts. This forum has less posts per page than the other one.


----------



## Loke

They filmed a bunch at Paria, too. That is just outside of Kanab.


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Stagecoach was filmed in monument valley. Do that be it?


Yes...it '"that be it' ...but more specific....another name perhaps..


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Goulding valley trading post?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Goulding valley trading post?


Exactly !! Busy place in the summer...

An old log cabin behind the main building is the cabin John Wayne shot part of "A Yellow Ribbon" . I think....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

*OOO*


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> *OOO*


Tree....don't just do this.... *OOO*

Your supposed to post a picture.... _(O)_


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

That's my picture. Where is he running to?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Alright, I spent many a day fishing and causing trouble at this here place. WHERE IS IT?

[attachment=0:cenxz427]Tellyourmomthanks01web.jpg[/attachment:cenxz427]


----------



## .45

Hmmmmm....I can't know....recent picture?

Henry's Lake ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I was going to guess somewhere in island park.


----------



## marksman

I've been to Henrys lake a few times and that doesn't look familiar I've never been to hebgen lake but that would still be my guess.


----------



## BERG

Tye says it's in Utah.


----------



## bowhunter3

I am with fixed blade, it is island park


----------



## .45

Moon Lake ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Utah lake? :?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

NO! Farther North than both of those.


----------



## .45

Spirit Lake ?


----------



## HOGAN

Bear lake


----------



## Hellsangler69

Mantua


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> NO! Farther North than both of those.


Both look at the previous page we've had like 12 guesses now, I was being a smart ass with utah lake. :shock:


----------



## Hellsangler69

Oh yeah , Mom say's Hi :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Hellsangler69 said:


> Mantua


Quicker than I thought. If you've spent much time there, you'd recognize some of the landmarks. Good one! Your up hell-feller.


----------



## Hellsangler69

This is too easy


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Provo under Deer Creek?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Indian Creek?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Hellsangler69 said:


> Oh yeah , Mom say's Hi :lol:


Huh?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Hellsangler69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah , Mom say's Hi :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...

I was lost on that one too! But then again I'm easily confused.


----------



## .45

Causey ?


----------



## Hellsangler69

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Hellsangler69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah , Mom say's Hi :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...

Your picture had a title of "Tellyourmomthanks01web"

I was just being a smart azz . :lol:


----------



## Hellsangler69

Not close yet . Don't make me give a hint . :shock: Well tree is close thou


----------



## .45

Mill Hollow area ?


----------



## Hellsangler69

nope


----------



## .45

Fairwiew to Scofield ?? You might have to drop a clue....


----------



## Hellsangler69

Ok , I still doing laundry so I guess I could throw hint . I am standing near a dam that is its own spillway if ever needed . As if you didn't know that . :lol: And it is east of I-15 and north of I-70 , and south of I-80 and west of Vernal . That's it .................


----------



## Hellsangler69

Hellsangler69 said:


> This is too easy


Also Indian Creek flows into it from above .


----------



## .45

I give up !! Strawberry River ? Whats that got to do with laundry??? :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Stawberry?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Geez .45 alittle cranky today? Who pooped in you cherios?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Hellsangler69 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellsangler69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah , Mom say's Hi :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your picture had a title of "Tellyourmomthanks01web"
> 
> I was just being a smart azz . :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I forgot. Tell mom, It was _my_ pleasure.


----------



## Hellsangler69

.45 said:


> I give up !! Strawberry River ? Whats that got to do with laundry??? :?


Geezz you're close enough . Strawberry River below Soldier Creek Dam . You are up and I'm still doing laundry if you don't mind . :lol:


----------



## .45

Hellsangler69 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give up !! Strawberry River ? Whats that got to do with laundry??? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Geezz you're close enough . Strawberry River below Soldier Creek Dam . You are up and I'm *still doing laundry if you don't mind .* :lol:
Click to expand...

Hey !!! No problem on the laundry...spring is on the way !!!! *OOO* *OOO*

Jeez....45 who pooped in your cherios ? *\-\* *\-\*

This should be an easy place to guess in a few months....


----------



## Hellsangler69

Pineview


----------



## .45

Hellsangler69 said:


> Pineview


Doh !!!!! I thought you were busy..... :?

Yes it is....


----------



## Hellsangler69

Ok maybe this one will be easy . :shock: 








I took this shot from my float tube trying to get out of the way .


----------



## .45

Jordanelle? Unless thats a caribou !!


----------



## Hellsangler69

Rock Cliff Jordanelle , you are it again 45


----------



## .45

What part of what lake is this?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Halls crossing?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Halls crossing?


Jeez....that was fast !!! 

Go ahead boy !! You're up !!!!


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> Halls crossing?


Do I get credit if I second that vote? Not to hijack, just a side note, check out the aerial of Hall's, how the marina is no longer in the cove: http://www.lakepowellmarinas.com/marinas_halls_bullfrog.html. I have not been to Hall's in two years, crazy.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

5 minutes good but not great.


Let me see what I can did up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. this on is kind of famous or maybe to some infamous. I what the name of this place, if you've driven by it you'll know the name. Well maybe.


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Halls crossing?
> 
> 
> 
> Do I get credit if I second that vote? Not to hijack, just a side note, check out the aerial of Hall's, how the marina is no longer in the cove: http://www.lakepowellmarinas.com/marinas_halls_bullfrog.html. I have not been to Hall's in two years, crazy.
Click to expand...

Slight hi-jack...sorry fixed... Last time I was there the Ferry Boats weren't even running Huge29...thats been quite a few years ago...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I didn't even notice, I've hijacked so many it's fitting. Not problem my good man do you guys need a hint or what?


----------



## .45

I ass ume its in Evanston ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No but you on the right track. No it's not the downs


----------



## huntnbum

OK big guess,
Osmond house in Liberty?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope.


----------



## .45

I didn't think it was the Downs, but it looks like a place on the Utah side just outside of Evanston....A ranch or something.
Other than that, I'm lost.... :?


----------



## Huge29

Fort Bridger area just south of I-80?? :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope, it's in utah. By about 20 miles.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

As far as I know nothing historical happened here.


----------



## Huge29

Here is an even worse guess; Crystal Hot Springs in Honeyville??? The building on the left could be the old dance hall thing and the pool building on the right????


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Your close to the right latitude. Is that the one that goes left and right.


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> Here is an even worse guess; Crystal Hot Springs in Honeyville??? The building on the left could be the old dance hall thing and the pool building on the right????


That place don't look that good anymore...

Deweyville ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hint; It's by a lake with perch.


----------



## Huge29

.45 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an even worse guess; Crystal Hot Springs in Honeyville??? The building on the left could be the old dance hall thing and the pool building on the right????
> 
> 
> 
> That place don't look that good anymore... ?
Click to expand...

Sorry, quick hijack, we were asked to finance that place stating that it was worth >$5M, I just laughed. "Well, it has a couple hundred acres of land", "exactly $10,000/acre and a totally neglected facility, no thanks!"

Mantua?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Huge29 said:


> Mantua?


Nope.


----------



## Huge29

Pineview?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope


----------



## .45

Hyrum ? 

Huge29....it used to look good....still attracts quite a crowd...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's not really know for its perch.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> It's not really know for its perch.





fixed blade said:


> Hint; It's by a lake with perch.


 *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\ *\-\*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

But it does have them.  














And big ones to boot.


----------



## Huge29

I think the only remaining possibility would be Newton/Cutler?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Alot of people don't realize this lake has perch. I caught one through the Ice pushing 15" once. It also has pretty big trout. O.k really big.


----------



## Hellsangler69

Sounds like Bear Lake but I'm not to familiar with the pic .


----------



## Hellsangler69

fixed blade said:


> O.k. this on is kind of famous or maybe to some infamous. I what the name of this place, if you've driven by it you'll know the name. Well maybe.


BUMP


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

That would make sense, since yonder hill-feller was at Bear Lake last weekend. There are perch in Bear Lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It is at bear lake, It's a tourist attraction in the summer, it has event at it.. I know someone has to be able to name this place.


----------



## Huge29

Oh, you mean the Cisco Disco banquet and events center!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Huge29 said:


> Oh, you mean the Cisco Disco banquet and events center!


Nope.


----------



## .45

Could it be the "Bear Lake Livery" ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It starts with a "p".


----------



## huntnbum

and ends with a poop?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No that would be ppoop. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I will bet you all 6 dollars if you've driven around the west side of Bear lake you've seen this place. Come on people you can do it I believe in you.  Search your thoughts luke.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> I will bet you all 6 dollars if you've driven around the west side of Bear lake you've seen this place. *Common people* you can do it I believe in you.  Search your thoughts luke.


That leaves me out !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

whoops, I fixed it for ya.


----------



## .45

Paris Lodge ? Cafe ? Something ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's an entertainment place.


----------



## Bears Butt

"Pickleville Palace" or something like that!


----------



## Greenguy88

I think Bear's close enough, Pickleville Playhouse.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Greenguy88 said:


> Pickleville Playhouse.





Bears Butt said:


> Pickleville Palace


Yep it's about time. J/k good job guys.


----------



## Greenguy88

Bear can take this one, he basically got it. If you dont have a pic bear then Ill post one.


----------



## Bears Butt

Greenguy,
Thanks. I have pictures, but don't have the time to watch the thread and answer the guesses. Go ahead and post a pic.


----------



## Greenguy88

Alright here is one, I dont think its too easy but it could be.










Ill be back around 12 today have fun.


----------



## Greenguy88

Whoops its a bit big ill try to resize it when im on lunch.


----------



## STEVO

Looks like Moosehorn lake up in the Uintah's.


----------



## Greenguy88

STEVO said:


> Looks like Moosehorn lake up in the Uintah's.


Nope. It is a lake in the uintas though. I wish it showed a little bit more of the lake but if you have been there you can still recognize it from the peak in back.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Hayden?


----------



## bowhunter3

heart


----------



## bowhunter3

wall lake?


----------



## Greenguy88

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Hayden?





bowhunter3 said:


> heart





bowhunter3 said:


> wall lake?


Nope, nope, nope


----------



## NoShot

Ruth Lake.?


----------



## Loke

Looks like Hidden Lake to me. The one that is close to Spirit Lake.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Daggett or tamarack lakes?


----------



## Greenguy88

Nope not yet guys... keep guessin. Ill be back after I hit the Weber... if nobody gets it then ill give a hint!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Thompson lake, Pine Island lake, mohawk lake, Grandaddy lake, Kermsuh lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Utah lake. :mrgreen:


----------



## Greenguy88

Nope. Utah lake was close though haha :mrgreen: Alright time for a hint, right next to this lake is another lake that has the same name, except they are differentiated by directions.... :?: _(O)_


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Lower/Upper red castle.


----------



## Greenguy88

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Lower/Upper red castle.


No... it can be accessed by the upper setting trailhead...


----------



## bowhunter3

Chain lakes


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Kidney lakes?


----------



## Greenguy88

bowhunter3 said:


> Chain lakes





fixed blade said:


> Kidney lakes?


Nope and nope. You can also get to this lake hiking from Smith and Morehouse Res...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

long lake? Castle lake?


----------



## bowhunter3

Erickson lake north and south


----------



## Greenguy88

bowhunter3 said:


> Erickson lake north and south


Bingo. Took this from North Erickson last summer. Fishing was pretty good for brooks there as well. Your up bh3


----------



## bowhunter3

I am running low on pics. Hopefully this isn't too easy


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Brush creek outside of Red fleet res?


----------



## bowhunter3

Nope, what is the mtn. in the back ground


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Split mountain?


----------



## huntnbum

It's definitely over by Dinosaur Park.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Split mountain?


righto!! Your up fixed blade


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Fantastic. I have to head to work in about 5 minutes. If you guys can wait until 1:30 i'll post one. I won't get my feelings hurt if someone wants to post one before then.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k thanks for being patient. Name the mountain range.


----------



## weatherby25

The lake mountins?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

weatherby25 said:


> The lake mountins?


Judges ruling.............

I'm going to need you to be a little more specific.


----------



## weatherby25

West side of Utah lake about mile marker 16. Am I close?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You have the right Idea. But you aways off. The name you gave me was in the ball park.


----------



## weatherby25

So is it on the west side of them by the pony express trail?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Uuuuuh...Is Magcorp to the right?  :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Disregard what tree said. He's cheating he was there when I took the picture. Tree I though in group last night you agreed to lay off the crack pipe.  

Let's go look at elk tonight.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I thought that was my truck at the bottom right.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You didn't name the mountain, still up for grabs.


----------



## weatherby25

> Name the mountain range


I only thought you wanted the range. 



> You didn't name the mountain, still up for grabs.


Hummm I do not know any of the names of the peaks there just the whole thing.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes the range, not looking for peaks but the whole range,


----------



## weatherby25

Is the lake mountins not the whole range. Unless you want the oakers or the stansberry range. Maybe I am just fishing becuse I have no clue.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You said west of *utah lake*. Did you mean a different big lake. :wink: :wink:


----------



## weatherby25

Like the great salt lake? Ok I give up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You gave me half the name of the range with "lake" mountains. You so close I'm ready to just give it to ya. And yes west of the gsl.


----------



## bowhunter3

The correct answere is Lakeside


----------



## bowhunter3

I think weatherby got it though, just a little confused :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Close enuffffff. Weatherby25 you're up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's Lake *Side* mountains by the way.


----------



## weatherby25

Nawww bow 3 can take it. It is not where I thought it was. I would not have gotten lakeside.


----------



## .45

weatherby25 said:


> Nawww bow 3 can take it. It is not where I thought it was. I would not have gotten lakeside.


You would if fixedblade wouldn't talk in circles.....Jerk !! :evil:


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> It's Lake *Side* mountains by the way.


I already said that  I thought weatherby was on the right track but I guess not, I will get one up, hold on a min.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hell, I even confused myself.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

bh3 you posted two so fast, I didn't see that you got it right. Sorry big dog.


----------



## weatherby25

> I thought weatherby was on the right track but I guess not


Ya I thought so too.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Bh3? where'd u go?


----------



## bowhunter3




----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Bh3? where'd u go?


Sorry had to go pick up the kid from preschool


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Deer creek?


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Deer creek?


Shiiiit I knew that would be too easy, I figured I was gone so long I needed to just put one up in a hurry. I stopped to fish there on my way to SLC last weekend. Ice fishing just isn't that much fun :roll:


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade lets see what you got. Your up


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Hurry up hillbilly.


----------



## weatherby25

This one I knew for sure.


----------



## bowhunter3

weatherby25 said:


> This one I knew for sure.


Yeah, I thought it would be easy. I don't have many more pics. I just downloaded a few from my wifes camera to hold me over for a little while


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ok give me a minute the storm knocked out my crappy qwest for a minute.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Ok give me a minute the storm knocked out my crappy qwest for a minute.


Storm, what storm.  It better not come my way :evil:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Name the town, canyon, or major land mark.


----------



## bowhunter3

Major land mark? I can't see any in that picture.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Ok give me a minute the storm knocked out my crappy qwest for a minute.


Mine too !! I can't even pm's.. :shock:

Upper end of Logan Canyon ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's behind the tree's on the top of the picture. It's a flat land mark.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> Mine too !! I can't even pm's..


Funny, Costner.


----------



## .45

Bear Lake ? Brokeblade?


----------



## bowhunter3

Salt Flats


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yep you got it bear lake. Can you name the canyon or town? 

You're up.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Yep you got it bear lake. Can you name the canyon or town?
> 
> You're up.


I must have terrible eye sight. I still cant see the lake out there.


----------



## .45

I had assumed Garden City....yes??

I'm not so sure this is still standing....where is it ? The title is the clue....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Laketown, and Lake town canyon.

I don't know where yours is .45.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Laketown, and Lake town canyon.
> 
> *I don't know where yours is .45*.


South of your house


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ophir?


----------



## .45

Further


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Delta?


----------



## bowhunter3

Oasis?


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> *Oasis?[/*quote]
> 
> You talk'in about that goofy place past Wendover ??
> 
> No....


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oasis?[/*quote:2tfsglis]
> 
> You talk'in about that goofy place past Wendover ??
> 
> No....
Click to expand...

[/quote:2tfsglis]

*NO its in Mesquite * :mrgreen: 
No Oasis is over by Delta.

Is it Eureka? Am I even close, because I have no clue


----------



## bowhunter3

I don't know what happened to my font size :?


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> *NO its in Mesquite * :mrgreen:
> No Oasis is over by Delta.
> 
> Is it Eureka? Am I even close, because I have no clue


How come your whispering ??.. :?

Between Eureka and where fixedblade lives.......you're getting closer...


----------



## bowhunter3

Vernon


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The old Japanese consentration camp north of delta?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> The old Japanese consentration camp north of delta?


Topaz....an internment camp... :roll:

Anyway....nope, nope.

Vernon is closer....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Fairfield?


----------



## bowhunter3

Ceder Fort


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Faust, Rush valley?


----------



## .45

Its out of an old ghost town.....none of the above...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Mercer? Gold hill?


----------



## .45

About 10 to 15 miles down the old railroad embankment from 5 Mile Pass.....

Never been down there ?


----------



## bowhunter3

mosida


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Manning?


----------



## bowhunter3

Camp Floyd Historical Site


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> mosida


No....Mosida is at the southern end of Utah Lake....

5 Mile Pass is northwest of that area...


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> Camp Floyd Historical Site


No....5 Mile is west of Camp Floyd...

Manning to too far south...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You sure its' not mercer? :wink: How about sunnyside?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> You sure its' not mercer? :wink: How about sunnyside?


Mercer is north of 5 Mile....

Do you know the mountain range south of 5 mile ? At the far end of that range is a canyon called Black Rock Canyon.....this place is between Black and 5 Mile...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I give up does it have something to do with the pony express. What ever happend to *Ironman* and *Cory*? Those guys didn't even need clues.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> I give up does it have something to do with the pony express. What ever happend to *Ironman* and *Cory*? Those guys didn't even need clues.


Cory probably got banned... :evil:

Fixedblade....find the old railroad bed leading south from 5 Mile Pass....about 10 or 15 miles south was an old town called *Topliff* ...I believe this was a mining area for arsenic during WW II. Old foundations and old mining area's is all thats left. This water tower, that's in the picture was used to supply drinking water to the residents..
Used to be good rabbit hunting down that way but I think the ATV's scared them all out of there...


----------



## bowhunter3

You got us with that one, I have no clue where that place is. Good one.


----------



## .45

Somebody want to post ?

I gotta go shovel snow.... *OOO*

Opps sorry fixed.....Manning is not too far south but north of 5 mile.....love you


----------



## bowhunter3

go for it fixed blade


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> love you


Weird!

I have to go to work then its off to dinner, and a movie with the wife and kids for valentines day. So I'll pass give em hell bh3


----------



## bowhunter3




----------



## .45

Dine-o-land Golf Course ? 

Vernal ?


----------



## bowgy

Looks like the Cedar City golf course. I don't golf but the Mountains in the background look like Cedar Mountain.


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> Looks like the Cedar City golf course. I don't golf but the Mountains in the background look like Cedar Mountain.


I agree, but I just don't remember that many trees on the course...

Rolling Green Country Club ?


----------



## bowhunter3

bowgy said:


> Looks like the Cedar City golf course. I don't golf but the Mountains in the background look like Cedar Mountain.


You got it bud, your up.


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 said:


> Dine-o-land Golf Course ?
> 
> Vernal ?


Our course doesn't look anything like that one. Ours runs a long a creek bed, we have a lot of big willows everywhere. I went to college in Cedar, golfed that course a lot.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Bowgy?


----------



## bowgy

Sorry I had to do some work :?  I'm lookin right now.


----------



## bowgy

Here you go. What is burning?[attachment=0:3ev5bcj1]IMG_0553.jpg[/attachment:3ev5bcj1]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Trees?


----------



## bowgy

Good answer   Now where are the trees located?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The big fire by vernal this year? Sheep creek I think?


----------



## bowgy

nope, futher south.


----------



## .45

Could be the Neola North wildfire....Ashley National Forest..?

By the town of Whiterocks...


----------



## bowgy

Nope, still futher south.


----------



## .45

Like way south between Cedar and St. George...or south by Dog Valley area, Cove Fort area?


----------



## bowgy

Way south. Here is the same shot not zoomed in. This should give it away. I need to go to my archery shoot shortly.[attachment=0:36jp9twm]IMG_0552.jpg[/attachment:36jp9twm]


----------



## .45

I'd say the Cove Fort area...I'm trying to hurry....


----------



## bowgy

Futher south.
Another shot.[attachment=0:x5figubm]IMG_0557.jpg[/attachment:x5figubm]


----------



## .45

Zions Park ?


----------



## bowgy

Bingo, you got it.


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> Bingo, you got it.


Sorry...all fires look alike.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nicely done Kevin!


----------



## bowgy

Those that drive up highway 14 would recognize where the shots were taken from. The Zion look off about 15 miles up Cedar Canyon.


----------



## .45

This should look real familiar to some people....name where they are and the country these hugh timbers came from....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The deally magigy is in Eureka, and the wood comes from Uinta County.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> The deally magigy is in Eureka, and the wood comes from Uinta County.


I think its call derrick...it is in Eureka. The lumber is not from Uinta County or even Utah.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I thought you said County you said Country. The Black forest Germany?


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> Those that drive up highway 14 would recognize where the shots were taken from. The Zion look off about 15 miles up Cedar Canyon.


I was wondering where you took that pic.. :? I drove through the Dog Valley fire at sunrise once....no camera. The sunlight behing the flames and smoke was _unreal_. I still don't carry a camera....duh !!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Russia?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> I thought you said County you said Country. The Black forest Germany?


Pretty darned close Festus !!! :shock: But not quite...

Not Russia either Trigger.... :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I know William wallace had some pretty big sticks In England am I close or was germany closer. French alps?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> I know William wallace had some pretty big sticks In England am I close or was germany closer. French alps?


More North.....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Sweden, Norway, Neitherlands, Greenland, Iceland, I don't think they have many tree's in green land or Iceland? Do you know, Kevin Cos?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Sweden, Norway, Neitherlands, Greenland, Iceland, I don't think they have many tree's in green land or Iceland? Do you know, Kevin Cos?


Not a bad 15 guess'es Silver !! 

Either Finland or Norway is the answer...I think. ! How the heck should I know ??

Anyway Trigger, you're up !!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3




----------



## .45

Kinda looks like Fremont or Antelope Island.... :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> Kinda looks like Fremont or Antelope Island.... :?


Yep that was easy you're up Kev.


----------



## .45

Where is this...........


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Kanab.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hanksville?


----------



## .45

nope........twice....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

West Valley?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> West Valley?


No....its got a monument in front and a big hill in the back....pass it all the time when you go to 4 corners area from Salt Lake...


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Hmm thats a pretty broad area.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Blanding?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Medicine Hat?


----------



## .45

BrookTroutKid said:


> Hmm thats a pretty broad area.


Yes ?? I like broad minded people... 

On highway 6


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Medicine Hat?


No it not Mexican Hat


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Centerville?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Centerville?


Highway 6 in Centerville ? no ....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Green river?


----------



## Huge29

The Hilltop Tavern in Colton, yes right on Hwy 6; I finally knew one; it helps that a distant relative owns it; he is the Branch President of the Scofield Branch.

Here is mine:








NHS, Jahan, TAK, Finnegan and Rutt can't guess until others have a chance, then again, it may be too specific w/o any landmarks.


----------



## .45

I may need a clue on this one Hugh29....I'm lost between the Books and Cedar Mtn..... :|


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Looking off to Black Mountain up Cedar Canyon before the big slide.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it near Richfield?


----------



## STEVO

Looks like the area around Nine mile canyon??


----------



## Huge29

STEVO said:


> Looks like the area around Nine mile canyon??


You cheated, j/k that's pretty d*** good. It is from Argyle Ridge looking over towards Minnie Maud/Nine Mile. U R up Stevo!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

StevenO?


----------



## bowhunter3

Somebody put a darn picture up


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ya **** it!


----------



## Loke

I've finally got some new pics. Here's one.[attachment=0:3fiklquu]Copy of stuff 019.jpg[/attachment:3fiklquu]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Kind of looks familiar. Is it in Erda?


----------



## Loke

No, not Erda.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> No, not Erda.


Is it by Mona?


----------



## Loke

No, not Mona. Fixed Blade was closer.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Outside of Ceder Fort?


----------



## .45

Rush Valley...by Rush Lake...


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Rush Valley...by Rush Lake...


....between Penny's and Stockton. You're up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I think you Right .45.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Loke said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Valley...by Rush Lake...
> 
> 
> 
> ....between Pennies and Stockton. You're up.
Click to expand...

See I told ya!


----------



## .45

Thanks fixedblade......you, like Loke, are a smart boy... *\-\*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Thanks K.C. 

Is it from down south?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Thanks K.C.
> 
> *Is it from down south?[/*quote]
> 
> Of course...


----------



## Loke

Grafton. And I guessed before I googled it.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Grafton.


It is Grafton !! 

I like ghost towns....


----------



## Loke

Here's one from another ghost town....[attachment=0:17opidlv]Copy of stuff 021.jpg[/attachment:17opidlv]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Somewhere near Beaver?


----------



## Loke

No, not near Beaver.


----------



## .45

Alpine / Highland area ?


----------



## Loke

Right county. In the late '50s and early '60s this was the third largest city in Utah.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Orem?


----------



## .45

Provo.....I can't figure out where... :?


----------



## Loke

Maybe a better hint. It was the late 1850's until the beginning of the Civil War. At that time, there were around 8000 residents of this city. There is a whole lot less than that now, but it is still occupied.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lehi or "the pioneer city"?


----------



## Loke

"Go west young man".
There is not a lot here but a state park. The cemetery is all that is left from the Army camp.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Cedar Fort?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Saratoga Springs?


----------



## Loke

You're on the right highway. Keep going south/west, depending on how the road turns.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Man I've been on that Highway at least 100 times and don't remember your picture. Fairview, Vernon?


----------



## Loke

Not Vernon, Fairview is in Sanpete county.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Fairfield I mean


----------



## Loke

Fairfield it is. The school is a block or so east of highway 73. Just past the Stagecoach Museum.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

One time coming back from rabbit hunting as a young lad, I almost hit a pig running on the highway in fairfield, yes a pig.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Name this town.


----------



## Huge29

Evanston, right?

If so, here is mine, if not, keep going...


----------



## .45

That is on the planet Krypton...and the little guy is showing off his newly acquired Superman powers...

Close ? Yes ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes Evanston.  Loke Why did so many people live in Fairfield? Thats what I like about this tread. You learn stuff.


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Grand Canyon?


----------



## Loke

In the 1850's, our wise and all-knowing government decided that the Mormons were revolting against the nation, and sent the Army to put down the "revolution". Rather than being run out of their homes (again), the Mormons sent raiding parties to harass the Army, and prepared their homes for burning. After negotiations, Brigham Young decided that the best course of action (for both sides) would be to allow the Army to stay, but no closer than 40 miles to Salt Lake City. So the Army set up Camp Floyd at present day Fairfield. The government found that there was no revolt, but that there were simply a bunch of folks trying to make a life for themselves, and live their religion. Fairfield grew up around Camp Floyd to support the needs of the Army and its personnel. At the onset of the Civil War (or War of Northern Aggression, depending where you are from), the president recalled the Army and closed Camp Floyd. The presence of the Army turned out to be a boost to the economy that the settlers needed at the time. After the mines in the area played out, the population of the area declined to the level that is presently. 

I like ghost towns, too.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Thanks Loke I had know Idea. Sometimes I find it amazing how much I don't know. :x


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Thanks Loke I had know Idea. Sometimes I find it amazing how much I don't know. :x


I too, am amazed at the stuff you don't know.. :shock:

Good post Loke, I've seen it many times....just couldn't remember where......love you...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Bryce Canyon?


----------



## Huge29

Not Grand or Bryce.


----------



## Loke

Dead Horse Point?


----------



## .45

Goose Necks of the San Juan ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is the green flowing through it?


----------



## Huge29

no, but a tributary of the green is.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The wedge? The San rafael?


----------



## Huge29

Yes and yes! As a local yocal I wonder if this place is as popular as the locals think aka the mini grand canyon. Are you familiar with it or just found it? I hope to float the SR River this summer as there will finally be enough runoff to do so this year, beautiful scenery and lots of pictographs on the way.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No I've never heard of it. I looked on a topographical map and used the clues you gave. It looks really cool, I've been wanting to spend more time down there, and explore.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. Name the town, and the name of the Bear this guy represents.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Old Ephraim and..........Garden City?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Old Ephraim and..........Garden City?


Yes you are correct sir.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Well I'll be damned. (More than you know  )

Ok, here's one.

Name one of the peaks.

[attachment=0:31itta66]smP3210095.jpg[/attachment:31itta66]


----------



## Loke

Lone Peak? In the middle?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Nope.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

mt. Olympus?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Nope.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Twin Peaks?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

*White collar*? Did you forget you're up again. I hate it when it's your turn, it's like playing cards with my brothers kids or something. You have a very small attention span. I thought we talked about cutting down on the bong time.


----------



## BERG

fixed blade said:


> *White collar*? Did you forget you're up again. I hate it when it's your turn, it's like playing cards with my brothers kids or something. You have a very small attention span. I thought we talked about cutting down on the bong time.


Blade, you are correct. It takes him nearly an hour to order off of a menu. As for bong time...I dunno, but he claims to have hang time.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Dear mouthy sub-par hunters and anglers,

Why don't you try guessing more than once before your childish impatience gets the best of you? This is probably one of the easiest 'where is this' of all time. Of course as dim witted as the two of you are, I highly doubt that you even get the gist of what I'm saying.

Guess again.

Do either of you ever wonder where that other chromosome went?


----------



## Huge29

Timp from the south?


----------



## bowgy

Delano? (sp)


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Well It cant be nowhere, so it has to be somewhere. Somewhere is my guess. :mrgreen:


----------



## BERG

Tree, did me and my blood brother blade hit a soft spot? You seem kind of Ultra-sensitive tonight.
Anyway, were you asking about the X the Y or the Z chromo.? I can't seem to locate me any of em.
My ex-girl Connie Ray, who ran off with all my money and bullets, must taken them durn chromos too.

You are an angry man. :twisted: And your calling us mouthy? Sheesh.

Nebo?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

No, No, No and........ No.

You guys aren't that far off. Except for that dopy BERG character.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

bountiful peak, Francis peak, Ben Lomond, Chili Peak? Is that enuff guesses dill weed.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Ben Lomond is one of them. Also Willard peak.

If you can find the time to give your sister a rest, you're up Mr. Blade.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yess!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Name the lake.


----------



## BERG

Good job with the Guess blade.

Tree, I'm not Dopy; I'm Sleepy, Grumpy, and Sneezy. Now please shut up and post a guess to Blade's post. I'm working on mine. This place looks very familiar and its got to be up North...I think. _O-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

BERG said:


> its got to be up North...I think


Yes you're on the right track.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Keep guessing I have to leave for awhile so It will be a bit till I can respond. See tree its polite to explain your absense.


----------



## BERG

Does it hold them Tiger Muskie?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm not sure but I don't think so.


----------



## .45

_Almost_ looks like Deer Creek.....Snow's Marina..


----------



## suave300

Pineview Res.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

BERG is thinking Newton, Maybe Porcupine looking west? 

Grantsville?


----------



## BugBuilder

Hyrum Res. ? guessing from how the mountains slope down to the north.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

BugBuilder said:


> Hyrum Res.


Yes, you are correct sir.


----------



## BugBuilder

Here is an easy one. To win I want to know what the locals call it, besides what and where it is.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Provo river? Happy valley river?


----------



## BugBuilder

Nope


----------



## .45

Guessing here....Causey ?


----------



## BugBuilder

nope, fixedblade was closer.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Spanish Fk river. Es spaniol river. :mrgreen:


----------



## BugBuilder

nope,


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Closer farther? I thought this was easy that picture is like a hundred and twenty years old.


----------



## .45

Hey Bug...._nope_ is not a good clue...it don't help...

Big Cottonwood Canyon?


----------



## BugBuilder

I thought it would be easy. The right person would know it instantly. I googled it to find a quick picture. I need to transfer all my pictures to my laptop so I can post more current one. 
Ok, it is between fixblades guess's.


----------



## El Matador

Looks a heckuva lot like the strawberry tunnel. But the water level below the spillway looks too high. Who knows, maybe that has changed since that ancient photo was taken.


----------



## .45

Sixth Water Creek ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hobble creek? I try to stay out of utah county as much as possible. I hear alot of stuff is contagious down there. :mrgreen:


----------



## BugBuilder

El Matador said:


> Looks a heckuva lot like the strawberry tunnel. But the water level below the spillway looks too high. Who knows, maybe that has changed since that ancient photo was taken.


It is the strawberry portal. The locals call it the ""bathtub"


----------



## .45

BugBuilder said:


> El Matador said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a heckuva lot like the strawberry tunnel. But the water level below the spillway looks too high. Who knows, maybe that has changed since that ancient photo was taken.
> 
> 
> 
> It is the strawberry portal. The locals call it the ""bathtub"
Click to expand...

I'll be........good one BugBuilder !!


----------



## BugBuilder

I'll try and post some current pics of it later tonight. I guess El Matador is up.


----------



## El Matador

Try this one...


----------



## BugBuilder

El Matador, I don't even know where to start on yours. Here is a more current picture of the portal.


----------



## Loke

Slickrock Trail in Moab?


----------



## El Matador

Close, very close.


----------



## BugBuilder

Dead Horse point?


----------



## El Matador

BugBuilder said:


> Dead Horse point?


Not as close as Loke. If you study the left side of the photo very closely, you may be able to deduce exactly where it is.


----------



## Huge29

Gold Bar Rim or the Needles?


----------



## El Matador

Huge29 said:


> Gold Bar Rim?


 :shock: :shock: :shock: Yes, it is Gold Bar Rim.


----------



## Huge29

Here it is:


----------



## .45

Deer Creek?


----------



## Huge29

.45 said:


> Deer Creek?


No.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Do you have a bigger picture?


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> Do you have a bigger picture?


That is all that I could find; would you like the actual website? j/k. It is a resort type lodge on private property in Northern Utah. One more hint, the name starts with the word that can transfer to spanish as "colorado."


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Huge29 said:


> It is a resort type lodge on private property


Is it a ski resort type lodge?

Beaver mountain. I don't speak spanish and I'd like to stay that way.


----------



## bowhunter3

Huge29 said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a bigger picture?
> 
> 
> 
> That is all that I could find; would you like the actual website? j/k. It is a resort type lodge on private property in Northern Utah. One more hint, the name starts with the word that can transfer to spanish as "colorado."
Click to expand...

Don't know much spanish :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Reddish something. Thank you google. :wink:


----------



## Huge29

No ski, not much of a resort, just private lake and cabins located near a popular fishing lake.


----------



## bowhunter3

Huge29 said:


> No ski, not much of a resort, just private lake and cabins located near a popular fishing lake.


you talking about the resort up daniels?


----------



## Huge29

bowhunter3 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No ski, not much of a resort, just private lake and cabins located near a popular fishing lake.
> 
> 
> 
> you talking about the resort up daniels?
Click to expand...

No, sir!


----------



## bowhunter3

your not talking about red canyon lodge are you?


----------



## Huge29

bowhunter3 said:


> your not talking about red canyon lodge are you?


http://www.redcanyonlodge.com/dining.html


----------



## bowhunter3

I would have said that right off, but when you said it was northern utah I didn't even think about it. I have been up there many times, more northeastern don't you think :wink: Ok give me a minute


----------



## Huge29

bowhunter3 said:


> More northeastern don't you think :wink: Ok give me a minute


I guess I could have just given you the link to begin with, but how much fun would that be? FYI it is a hair north of SLC, that is Northern, isn't it? :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3

This one might be to tough. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Flaming Gorge?


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Flaming Gorge?


NOpe, I need a bigger picture, it is a park that is a wwII memorial


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade, it is in a canyon out in my neck of the woods


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Boy I'm stumped, is it in utah? WW2 memorial?


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Boy I'm stumped, is it in utah? WW2 memorial?


Yeah, it will be tough. It is in Utah, it is actually in the basin. It is in a canyon that I posted earlier that you guessed. That will help you. If you really get stumped go to my works web page and look at the parks we run, it is one of them. If you forgot Uintah Recreation is where I work :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Remember the Maine park up dryfork?


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Remember the Maine park up dryfork?


yep how did you figure that out


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I looked on your website. :mrgreen: Great clues, they helped for sure.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> I looked on your website. :mrgreen: Great clues, they helped for sure.


I don't think you would have got it without them. That picture could have been taken anywhere in Utah. So I figured you needed a few clues.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k name the lake.


----------



## bowhunter3

I have seen this exact picture. So I will give someone else a chance to get this one.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Shoot me a p.m. and lets see how good you are, it's not on my map.


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Mirror Lake


----------



## BrookTroutKid

How about Hayden Peak Looking from Bonnie lake.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

What is the little 'c' next to the guys name at the bottom of the picture?


----------



## Loke

It means "crop this out". :shock:


----------



## .45

BrookTroutKid said:


> How about Hayden Peak Looking from Bonnie lake.


I'd say you're a smart boy !!! *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Gonna Get this one pretty fast I bet.


----------



## huntnbum

I can almost see it :shock:


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Sorry it's such a crappy picture, I took it with my phone.


----------



## .45

Elephant on Minersville ? Oh.....moose


----------



## BrookTroutKid

U got it .45 your up it was Minersville


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No it's not bonnie geez you guy's don't even wait anymore.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> What is the little 'c' next to the guys name at the bottom of the picture?


Was that bad, should I not have done that. Sorry I'm out of picutes had to steal that one off the internet. Some guy named Tye tought me how do do it. 

O.k. yes it's Bonnie.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Man .45 how'd you ever guess Minersville.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Ya aint supposed to post the ones with a 'c', then people know fur sher you didn't take the picture. :mrgreen:


----------



## BrookTroutKid

fixed blade said:


> Man .45 how'd you ever guess Minersville.


Ya its not like I spend all my time there and post 3 reports a week .45 . :roll: :wink: JK Told you it would be easy.


----------



## .45

The Minersville Kid !!! O*-- 

Where at could this be ?


----------



## BrookTroutKid

If i could see it I could tell ya :wink:


----------



## .45

BrookTroutKid said:


> If i could see it I could tell ya :wink:


Quit squinting !! Open your eyes !!! ...Not too much more help...sorry. Kinda...


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Somewhere on Cedar Mountain?


----------



## .45

About 400 miles from there...


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Wow Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm your house?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Up by Dyer Mountain In the Eastern Uinta's


----------



## .45

I wish that was my back yard...  

No to Dyer Mountain. I think..... :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it in the Eastern Uinta's, South slope.


----------



## .45

No...it isn't.


----------



## BrookTroutKid

.45 give up the answer Or I'll hold the ice till AUGUST on Minersville. :twisted: On a more serious note, is it in the Uintas?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Mountains west of Randolph?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

.45 said:


> About 400 miles from there...


400 miles from Cedar Mountain is in another state. Is it in Utah Mr. .45?

Those look like Eastern North Slope Pines. Close? Raft River range?


----------



## Loke

Black's fork.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Loke said:


> Black's fork.


Dang it! I think you're on to him Loke. Looks like the cabins on the highline road between Meeks Cabin Res. and China Meadows.


----------



## Loke

This one is for all you NASCAR fans.[attachment=0:2hnl25h6]stuff 022.jpg[/attachment:2hnl25h6]


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 400 miles from there...
> 
> 
> 
> 400 miles from Cedar Mountain is in another state. Is it in Utah Mr. .45?
> 
> Those look like Eastern North Slope Pines. Close? Raft River range?
Click to expand...

257 miles from my house to Cedar Mountain....give or take...and 100 more miles to the Blacks Fork Commissary, if I drive the long way.... :mrgreen:

Your right Loke !!..


----------



## Nor-tah

m&m store in Las Vegas?


----------



## Loke

Right store, wrong town.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Right store, wrong town.


New York ? Did you buy anything Loke? Mmmmmmmmmmm good stuff.


----------



## Nor-tah

L.A.?


----------



## Loke

I didn't actually buy anything there. $9.00 a pound is a bit steep for M's. .45, you're up.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> I didn't actually buy anything there. *$9.00 a pound is a bit steep for M's*. .45, you're up.


Yeah but, those are New York M & M's Loke !!! 

This has gotta be easy......


----------



## scott_rn

I saw that picture framed in an art store in a mall in Medford, Oregon. 

The highway between Logan and Wellsville


----------



## .45

scott_rn said:


> I saw that picture framed in an art store in a mall in Medford, Oregon.
> 
> The highway between Logan and Wellsville


You got it scott_rn !! I figured you would nail this when I posted it early this morning..


----------



## Gumbo

scott_rn said:


> The highway between Logan and Wellsville


Hey, another one I knew.


----------



## scott_rn

I hope this one isn't redundant. I haven't followed this thread through all the posts.[attachment=0:1yyj5knc]name that lake.JPG[/attachment:1yyj5knc]
I'll be asleep all day, but up all night again. If someone is sure they've got it - take it away.
Hint: It's not in Utah, but it is in a state adjacent to Utah :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Mmm, Sulfur Creek?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it Teton National Park?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I was thinking it looked kind of like Jackson or Jenny lake(s).


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I was thinking it looked kind of like Jackson or Jenny lake(s).


Me too! _(O)_


----------



## bowhunter3

Tahoe


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

California is adjacent to Utah? My teachers lied to me.  It's a conspiracy!


----------



## bowhunter3

yellowstone


----------



## bowhunter3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> California is adjacent to Utah? My teachers lied to me.  It's a conspiracy!


No but Nevada is


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> California is adjacent to Utah? My teachers lied to me.  It's a conspiracy!


You gonna let him get away with that Bh3? Give him a rabbit punch he loves those.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> California is adjacent to Utah? My teachers lied to me.  It's a conspiracy!
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna let him get away with that Bh3? Give him a rabbit punch he loves those.
Click to expand...

Well, I am pretty sure Nevada is next to Utah, did they move it :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's o.k., Treehugnhuntr is a Major White collared hippy, He Chases his Molsens Golden with Bong water. _(O)_


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

fixed blade said:


> It's o.k., Treehugnhuntr is a Major White collared hippy, He Chases his Molsens Golden with Bong water. _(O)_


You got that backwards.  All right bh3,I guess part of it is in Nevada. I need another Molson.


----------



## bowhunter3

So basically this guy is telling us that we aren't going to know the answere until tonight. That sucks :roll:


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Well we could just go on with a rant about how the government moved the states around, sound good to everyone?


----------



## scott_rn

It's Jenny Lake, which is in Teton. Since two people were right, I guess that means Tree or Fixed Blade can go, whoever gets to it first.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. I like this utah next door neighbor stuff, this one is a neighbor as well.


----------



## bowhunter3

Real big ugly rock in Wyoming :lol:


----------



## bowhunter3

Or is it Colorado :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes it's in wyoming, It's famous. Did you finally get a computer at your house?


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Yes it's in wyoming, It's famous. Did you finally get a computer at your house?


No I am at the office, I was holding a dodgeball captains meeting :mrgreen: I have a computer at home, but I took the internet out because the wifey was a ebay junkee, she bought so much crap that I banned her from it :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Can you tell me where or what the rocks name is?


----------



## bowhunter3

I am pretty sure I have seen it before, is it by rock springs? Heck, I know I have seen it somewhere, and I said look at that big [email protected]%ing rock :lol:


----------



## bowhunter3

O well I guess I will find out tomorrow.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

bowhunter3 said:


> is it by rock springs


Kinda sorta, but not really.


----------



## .45

On the road to Kemmerer ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> On the road to Kemmerer ?


Nope. Alot of people walked by it and many Utahs Great great great somthings probably sighned it.


----------



## .45

Independence Rock ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> Independence Rock ?


We have a winner. I used to drive by that thing all the time when I lived in Casper. For the record none of my relatives signed it.


----------



## .45

I've never seen it... :shock: 

Loke.....put away the Ghost town books....

What is the name of this....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it in utah?


----------



## .45

Of course....


----------



## Loke

Is it by a ghost town?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Is it by a ghost town?


Ha ha ....probably ...


----------



## Loke

Does it have angels? They are like ghosts, you know...


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Does it have angels? They are like ghosts, you know...


Uh? No angels....


----------



## Loke

Then it's not Angels Landing at Zion National Park.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Then it's not Angels Landing at Zion National Park.


No sir, it's not. Close though..


----------



## Loke

Is it in Cedar Breaks?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Is it in Cedar Breaks?


No.....

Loke....I've never seen you ask more than once.... :?

Ha ha.......Somewhere in Zion...


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Weeping rock, Great white throne?


----------



## .45

BrookTroutKid said:


> Weeping rock, Great white throne?


Finally got out of bed ?? 

No.....


----------



## Loke

Is it the Beehives?


----------



## BrookTroutKid

The Grotto, court of the patriarcs dont know how to spell it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Kind of looks like the mountain of the sun.


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Kind of looks like the mountain of the sun.


It is...but it also has another name that I was after...


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Sun Mountain?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

El monte de sol?  

Cable Mountain?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> El monte de sol?
> 
> Cable Mountain?


No...it comes up as 'Deer Trap Mountain'.....I guess I could see why... :?

Your up senior !!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Ok my fren. Donde esta este lugar?

[attachment=0:5q5gdjnn]1327853990_fb019cc80a.jpg[/attachment:5q5gdjnn]


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Lions Mouth Utah or is it in Mexico.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Utah, but I already forgot what it's called.


----------



## BERG

Opps drank to much


----------



## BERG

Tree, this is a sign of early onset alzhiemers for certain.

However, could also be sign of Phat Spliff consumption...one er the other. *(u)*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lookout pass?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Oh. What a suprise tree's holding up the game again. :roll: :evil:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I'm not holding anything up, no one is guessing.

It's in the southern half of the state.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes someone is guessing.


fixed blade said:


> Lookout pass?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Don't you think I would say something like "Yeah, you got it buddy" or something similar?


----------



## Loke

So, is that the southern half north or south of Nephi?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Looks like the Filmore, Beaver area.


----------



## scott_rn

Between I-15 and Panguitch?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Scott, you're the closest so far. It's up that way.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Looks like the Filmore, Beaver area.


 :lol:


----------



## bowhunter3

over by five mile ridge somewhere?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I'm not familiar with 5 mile ridge. But that aint it. :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunter3

adams head


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

No, It starts with a P.


----------



## bowhunter3

paria view


----------



## scott_rn

Paragonah? Parowan? Provo? just kidding :?


----------



## Loke

Is it close to Highway 20?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Is that close to Monroe? :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3

pocano


----------



## bowhunter3

popular valley


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

no


----------



## bowhunter3

any other hints


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

"poor and un-contoured"


----------



## bowhunter3

Pretty sure you stumped me


----------



## BERG

Cedars of Lebanon?


----------



## Loke

Parker mountain?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

1st word, 3 syllables- when one applies for government assistance, they are typically below this line.

2nd word, 1 syllable- You get one of these by driving over roofing nails.

Need more? :lol:


----------



## Loke

I've never heard of Poverty Flat. Where is it?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Monroe mt.-ish.


----------



## Loke

Does that mean I got it?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Si!


----------



## Loke

Name the National Monument.
[attachment=0:2hus98hd]stuff 023.jpg[/attachment:2hus98hd]
It is not in Utah.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm guessing it's in NY?


----------



## Loke

Your guess would be correct. But you need to name the National Monument where this building is located.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I've never been east of Denver so this one's going to be tuff for me.


----------



## scott_rn

Ellis Island?


----------



## Huge29

General Grant NM?


----------



## Loke

scott_rn said:


> Ellis Island?


You're up...


----------



## scott_rn

I guess Jenny Lake was too easy:[attachment=0:32m5ggww]DSCF0068.JPG[/attachment:32m5ggww][attachment=1:32m5ggww]DSCF0066.JPG[/attachment:32m5ggww][attachment=2:32m5ggww]DSCF0058.JPG[/attachment:32m5ggww]
Not in Utah either


----------



## Loke

Is it on page 35 of the old DWR forum?
http://utahwildlife.net/dwr_forum/viewt ... &start=510


----------



## scott_rn

Sorry Loke, not even close.


----------



## Loke

Is it in Hawaii?


----------



## scott_rn

Nope, not the west coast either.


----------



## Loke

Is it on the east coast?


----------



## scott_rn

Close. It is an east coast state.


----------



## .45

South Carolina or Georgia area ?


----------



## Petersen

Watkins Glen State Park, just south of Seneca Lake in New York.


----------



## scott_rn

Good work Petersen. Your turn.
How did you know that?


----------



## Petersen

Lucky guess (and some help from Google).  I've been looking into the Finger Lakes area for a vacation, so it looked vaguely familiar.

Anyway, back out west this past week... That's me sitting on what?

[attachment=0:bsr4pcbk]3.jpg[/attachment:bsr4pcbk]


----------



## .45

Jeez...Pete !! You look _just_ like your avatar !!! :shock: :shock:

Looks like something around Gunlock Res..?


----------



## The Naturalist

Looks like somewhere in the Mojave Desert - because of the Joshua trees in the background. No clue what you are sitting on though it looks like some wierd fence post. It appears to have wires running through it?


----------



## Petersen

Not Gunlock, but as the crow flies, not all that far away from it either.



The Naturalist said:


> No clue what you are sitting on though it looks like some wierd fence post. It appears to have wires running through it?


The fence is immediately behind it. Several fence lines converge at this spot in the Mojave.


----------



## Huge29

Petersen said:


> The fence is immediately behind it. Several fence lines converge at this spot in the Mojave.


Oh, you mean the famous Mojave Fence Convergence where you can sit on the rock and see the world famous Baker thermometer-largest one in the world.


----------



## Petersen

No, no, no.  

This is an important spot that I'm sitting on, and every person here has seen it on a map.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm not sure where the mojave is but that kinda looks like the 3 state marker up north, Idaho, wyoming, utah. So My guess would be Four Corners.


----------



## coyoteslayer

The Mojave thinking rock?


----------



## Huge29

Petersen said:


> No, no, no.
> 
> This is an important spot that I'm sitting on, and every person here has seen it on a map.


 You know that I am just yanking your chain, but with that clue, I will guess the lowest elevation in the US in Death Valley?


----------



## .45

The border marker ?


----------



## Petersen

fixed blade said:


> I'm not sure where the mojave is but that kinda looks like the 3 state marker up north, Idaho, wyoming, utah. So My guess would be Four Corners.


Wrong set of corners. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

Utah...Arizona and Nevada..?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I was on the right trail. :wink: I'm guessing .45's up.


----------



## Petersen

.45 said:


> Utah...Arizona and Nevada..?


Yup. It's the marker where those three states come together. Here's another view hiking in. The marker is barely visible at the far right in the middle.

[attachment=0:1agy25ip]c5dd4cb3-0f22-401b-a061-6db88483e439.jpg[/attachment:1agy25ip]
Your turn .45.


----------



## .45

Go ahead fixed blade.....I never recognized it as a border marker...  

I was thinking a different type of monument....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No you're up, you got it fair and square. I insist


----------



## .45

Okay.....but I'd like to know if you had to hike into that area Pete? As I see no roads on the map.

Where is this ?


----------



## .45

A clue? :? 

HOGAN has a pic. in the same catagory....Congrats HOGAN !!...I'm impressed... :shock:


----------



## coyoteslayer

Fishlake


----------



## .45

coyoteslayer said:


> Fishlake


No....but where could you dig up that information? It would / could lead you to this lake..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fishlake
> 
> 
> 
> No....but where could you dig up that information? It would / could lead you to this lake..
Click to expand...

You just confused the H E double hockey sticks out of me.

Hogan? Same catagory? Congrats hogan? Your Impressed? ??????


----------



## .45

Oh....sorry fixed blade.. :shock: 

If you click the DWR hotspots.....HOGAN'S pic shows up with info about Fishlake..( that's impressive )

This lake in the pic is also listed in Hotspots......where is it ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. Now I get it. Mill meadow res.?


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Duck creek/Aspen Mirror lake?


----------



## .45

BrookTroutKid said:


> Duck creek/Aspen Mirror lake?


Yes !! That's the same place I was thinking... :shock:

Your up BTK !!!


----------



## idiot with a bow

> If you click the DWR hotspots


Where do you find that? I am not a smart man and I don't get it.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Where do you find that? I am not a smart man and I don't get it.


Now I know how you got your name :lol: :lol: I'm kiddin


----------



## .45

idiot with a bow said:


> If you click the DWR hotspots
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you find that? I am not a smart man and I don't get it.
Click to expand...

http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/hotspots/

Go to this..............then find Fishlake...............read the whole article..........see picture at end of article.....


----------



## .45

http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/hotspots/detailed.php?id=3

Or........just read this....  .........cool HOGAN 8)


----------



## HOGAN

.45 said:


> http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/hotspots/detailed.php?id=3
> 
> Or........just read this....  .........cool HOGAN 8)


Thanks, the DNR called and asked if they could have rights to the pic. That fish would of been the new state catch and release record I would of put a tape to it. I guess it was around 28-30" long. But now i have something to look forward to I guess.


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Woah fell asleep sorry here is the pic.


----------



## Petersen

One or two of those pixels look a little like Cedar Breaks.


----------



## .45

It's a _little_ picture of a 
_little_ road leading down to a _little lake_ by a _little mountain.._ where you're going to catch some _little_ fish.... _(O)_


----------



## BrookTroutKid

you got it pete and .45...... shut up :wink:


----------



## .45

BrookTroutKid said:


> you got it pete and .45...... shut up :wink:


 *OOO*


----------



## Petersen

As long as we're in the neighborhood...

[attachment=0:2kw4bshb]ccm.jpg[/attachment:2kw4bshb]


----------



## BrookTroutKid

cedar city


----------



## Al Hansen

Petersen said:


> As long as we're in the neighborhood...
> 
> [attachment=0:2huvnw9s]ccm.jpg[/attachment:2huvnw9s]


How did you do that......two ugly old Volkwagons in the same picture ? Must of taken the picture in the 70's. :lol:


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Actually its pretty recent I see those around town all the time.


----------



## BrookTroutKid

I know I got it right so here is the next pic.


----------



## Petersen

Al Hansen said:


> How did you do that......two ugly old Volkwagons in the same picture ? Must of taken the picture in the 70's. :lol:


Actually, Sept. 5, 2005 - the day we picked up our pup in Paragonah.

I figured BTK would get that one, and by the way, the new photo looks like Panguitch Lake.


----------



## .45

Baker ?


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Pete got it. :evil: :wink:


----------



## Petersen

Here's one BTK probably won't get since it's on the way to where he doesn't fish a lot. :wink:

[attachment=0:cd7xb82l]6570.jpg[/attachment:cd7xb82l]


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Summit right before Minersville.


----------



## Petersen

Yup, it's the high point along the highway between Cedar City and Minersville.


----------



## BrookTroutKid

here ya go


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

county court house in Minersville?


----------



## bowhunter3

beaver


----------



## BrookTroutKid

bowhunter3 said:


> beaver


You got it your up.  


fixed blade said:


> county court house in Minersville?


Surprisingly no.


----------



## bowhunter3

ok give me a min.


----------



## bowhunter3

Ok, I have to run to a meeting, if you are sure you guessed it while I am out, take over


----------



## maguro88

BrookTroutKid said:


> here ya go


Junction?


----------



## Petersen

Coral Pink Sand Dunes, west of Kanab


----------



## bowhunter3

Petersen said:


> Coral Pink Sand Dunes, west of Kanab


your up bud


----------



## bowhunter3

--\O O<< --\O O<< --\O O<< O*-- *OOO* <<--O/ any day now, I love playing this game. Lets get it going again *Pete* :mrgreen:


----------



## Petersen

Sorry, I've been stuck in meetings all day. :roll:

Here's a photo of a small Utah town. Any guesses?

[attachment=0:2dg33mg8]st.jpg[/attachment:2dg33mg8]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Avon, the town next to paradise?


----------



## Petersen

It's not Avon or anywhere in Cache County.


----------



## BigD

Sterling


----------



## InvaderZim

grouse creek?


----------



## Petersen

BigD said:


> Sterling


Your first post BigD and you got it right. Now that, of course, obligates you to make a second post.  You're up.


----------



## BigD

Name the mountain (this is only part of it)

[attachment=0:3liboc9h]image.JPG[/attachment:3liboc9h]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it in the Wasatch?


----------



## BigD

> Is it in the Wasatch?


yes, looking south at a fairly well known mountain. Not seen from this direction very much, also does not show the highest part of mountain.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Mt Olympus?????


----------



## Loke

Looks like Box Elder from somewhere in the divide.


----------



## BigD

Nope, I will give you a hint that may narrow down the places. I saw a young rocky mountain big horn sheep where I took this picture from. Sorry if this one is too hard  .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Twin peaks, or Lone peak??????


----------



## BigD

fixed blade said:


> Twin peaks, or Lone peak??????


Nope keep going south.


----------



## Nor-tah

Timp looking south from af canyon?


----------



## BigD

Weekend_Warrior said:


> Timp looking south from af canyon?


nope


----------



## Nor-tah

Nebo?


----------



## BigD

Weekend_Warrior said:


> Nebo?


You got it. Your up.


----------



## Nor-tah

Cool BigD, where was the pic taken. Ok I got one, um this may be easy for some of our members...

[attachment=0:1joi8e45]DSC01205.jpg[/attachment:1joi8e45]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

That gas station in Hanksville. Hole in the rock or something like that?


----------



## Nor-tah

Nope..


----------



## Nor-tah

I'll be away from the comp for an hour or so. Sorry if you have guesses but i'll answer them when I get home


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Down by Orderville? Uuuummmm....Big Rock Candy Mountain?


----------



## 12 Volt Man

Is that in Moab?


----------



## Nor-tah

By orderville yes, big rock candy mountain no. Keep guessing!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Dang it. I forget what it's called. It's south on 89 from Orderville.


----------



## Nor-tah

yeah thats close enough... its called moki cave.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Weekend_Warrior said:


> yeah thats close enough... its called moki cave.


I think he's saying you're up white collar.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Sorry, I was at lunch with your mom Blade.

[attachment=0:ceabh5u2]DSC_2001.JPG[/attachment:ceabh5u2]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Mountains North of Echo???


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Mountains North of Echo???


Thats what I thought it looked like, but he always confuses the hell out of me.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

His wife told me yesterday the 90% of the time he has his head up his ass, and doesn't know what the hell he's talkin about. So don't feel bad Bh3.  

True story.


----------



## bowhunter3

:lol:


----------



## bowhunter3

Its a cool photo with the animals in the background though


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

did you click on it yet? You can see the fleas on the buggers.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> did you click on it yet? You can see the fleas on the buggers.


Yeah, I clicked on it first hoping it would give a way some secrets :lol: Like I said pretty cool


----------



## Loke

I like how you can see the bird on the pinnacle in the middle.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

fixed blade said:


> Mountains North of Echo???


That's pretty vague, and no.


----------



## Loke

Is it in Spanish Fork Canyon?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

No. Blade was fairly close.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

In the general vacinity of the Junction of I-84 and I-80???


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Close enough dirty Joe. It's in Henefer. You're up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Sorry this is the biggest picture I have.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Yuba?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Not yuba.


----------



## huntnbum

Meba?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

huntnbum said:


> Meba?


I don't know where that is but, no!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Sand hollow?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Sand hollow?


Nope


----------



## BugBuilder

Ok, I'm shooting from the hip since I have no clue on this one. O*-- 

ENTERPRISE RESERVOIR
GUNLOCK RESERVOIR
KOLOB RESERVOIR
KOOSHAREM RESERVOIR


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

BugBuilder said:


> Ok, I'm shooting from the hip since I have no clue on this one. O*--
> 
> ENTERPRISE RESERVOIR
> GUNLOCK RESERVOIR
> KOLOB RESERVOIR
> KOOSHAREM RESERVOIR


NO, NO, no, and nope. This one is pretty easy I'll give a hint later if no one gets it. I'll bet bh3 gets it first. Thats a hint by the way.


----------



## BugBuilder

RED FLEET RESERVOIR?


----------



## BugBuilder

I have to go to a "business" meeting on the Weber with a local city engineer. I am calling it promo work so that I can get paid for it. I don't feel really strong about my last guess, but by chance its right, I will be away for a few hours, so anybody else can step up. 

bugbuilder


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

BugBuilder said:


> RED FLEET RESERVOIR?


No but you're getting warmer.


----------



## Huge29

Pelican or Steinaker?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Big sand wash? Matt Warner? Flaming Gorge???


----------



## BugBuilder

Wow, it's cold on the Weber. Only white fish today. Lots of people out though. 

STARVATION RESERVOIR
BULLOCK RESERVOIR
COTTONWOOD RESERVOIR
BROUGH RESERVOIR


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Only 2 guesses cheaters. J/k It's Starvation. Your up double B.


----------



## BugBuilder

I dont get to play as much as I would like, so I shotgun it and guess as many as I can!

Name the town this store is in. I took off the name.


----------



## .45

Duchesne.....or Tabiona ?


----------



## HOGAN

Levan


----------



## BugBuilder

.45 said:


> Duchesne.....or Tabiona ?


No, and no.



HOGAN said:


> Levan


No, .45 was closer.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

naples, lapoint, roosevelt, fort duchesne, myton, fountain green, vernal myton,????


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> naples, lapoint, roosevelt, fort duchesne, myton, fountain green, vernal myton,????


Cheater butt !!!


----------



## BugBuilder

Way to use the shotgun approach! 


fixed blade said:


> naples, lapoint, roosevelt, fort duchesne, myton, fountain green, vernal myton,????


It is Lapoint. Your up fixed blade.


----------



## .45

Hanna

Fixed is a weiner :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes!!!!! :lol: 


Lets see what I can dig up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. this one is for .45... Where've ya been big dog????


----------



## .45

Ophir ?............Down south, I got sunburn !! :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> Ophir ?............Down south, I got sunburn !! :shock:


Yep. I knew that one would be to easy.


----------



## .45

Easy............


----------



## NHS

I'm going to go out on a limb here......Um, could it be Charlie's Closet?


----------



## Loke

Gunnison???


__
https://flic.kr/p/297023844

I cheated :wink: :wink:


----------



## Loke

This one should be a little tougher.... Name the canyon and/or nearest town.[attachment=0:1mhh5ewj]Copy of stuff 034.jpg[/attachment:1mhh5ewj]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

North Willow Canyon?


----------



## Huge29

Spring Canyon/Helper?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Gunnison???
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/297023844
> 
> I cheated :wink: :wink:


You need to wait until the _poster_ says so.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gunnison???
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/297023844
> 
> I cheated :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to wait until the _poster_ says so.... :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I didn't need the _poster_ to tell me that I cheated :lol:


----------



## Loke

fixed blade said:


> North Willow Canyon?


Nope, but it is in Twilla county...


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gunnison???
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/297023844
> 
> I cheated :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to wait until the _poster_ says so.... :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't need the _poster_ to tell me that I cheated :lol:
Click to expand...

Cheater...... :mrgreen:

Stockton?


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Cheater...... :mrgreen:
> 
> Stockton?


You're up. It is at the mouth of Soldier Canyon in the middle of some farmer's hay field.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I new I'd seen that one before, Dang it .45, you're on a roll today. Must be all refreshed from they 70's temps down south.


----------



## .45

Give me a minute.....I gotta try to outsmart you guys on one....


----------



## .45

Where is this?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Rockport.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Rockport.


It's probably still there !!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Where is this???


----------



## .45

Randolph?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yep! This has been the easiest day of W.i.t. yet.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 before you even post another picture, I'm going to guess Big sand wash res.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> .45 before you even post another picture, I'm going to guess Big sand wash res.


No !!! :evil: March 12th...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

San Juan River?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> San Juan River?


I hate you !! :evil:

Yes it is, by Mexican Hat, Utah..............love .45


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lets see you get this one first guess.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Lets see you get this one first guess.


Woodruff?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Well i'll be dipped in ****.
















No not woodruff.


----------



## .45

I'm out of guess's on that picture.... :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You only guessed once pansey. It's in utah and not far from your :wink: spot, well not really really far.


----------



## Petersen

Stateline Reservoir, maybe?


----------



## huntnbum

Is it even in Utah?


----------



## Loke

Is it north or south?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Petersen said:


> Stateline Reservoir, maybe?


I can't believe you got it that easy you're up pete.


----------



## Petersen

Okay, here's Stateline Reservoir's cousin. Any ideas?

[attachment=0:35bf4yy3]mk.jpg[/attachment:35bf4yy3]


----------



## .45

A cousin? It looks like Meeks Cabin Reservoir


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

East park res.?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Kinda looks like Oaks park res. too.


----------



## Loke

I would say that .45 got it.
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... n%26sa%3DN

And I bet he cheated, too. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

How do you cheat???


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> I would say that .45 got it.
> And I bet he cheated, too. :mrgreen:


Cheat ? I'm not smart enough to use that technology....  ....However, after being there last summer it is the shape of the lake and the shape in my Atlas...  ......Plus a 'clue' from Petersen....

Where is Petersen anyway ? He's getting just like Tree.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Petersen

.45 said:


> A cousin? It looks like Meeks Cabin Reservoir


Dang it, I forgot that I posted the last photo. Sorry. -)O(-

Anyway, yes, .45 got it right. Meeks Cabin Reservoir, just a few miles from Stateline Reservoir on the Wyoming side (not to mention very similar in appearance).


----------



## .45

Not exactly what.....but where is this?

Oops.....hang on. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

Now..........where is this river? Not the name of the river....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Dead horse bend?


----------



## Loke

Is it Desolation or Grey canyon?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Dead horse bend?





Loke said:


> Is it Desolation or Grey canyon?


I don't believe it's either one of those. I think Dead Horse Bend is in Arizona....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I meant dead horse point it's on the colorado.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> I meant dead horse point it's on the colorado.


Maybe that's what you meant but thats not what you said....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it right????


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Is it right????


No...it's not the Colorado River


----------



## Hellsangler69

.45 said:


> Now..........where is this river? Not the name of the river....


In Utah ? am I close and what I win . :lol:


----------



## The Naturalist

Hard to tell from the picture the flow of water... It could be the Green somewhere after Dinosaur, but before it reaches the Colorado.


----------



## .45

The Naturalist said:


> Hard to tell from the picture the flow of water... It could be the Green somewhere after Dinosaur, but before it reaches the Colorado.


It is in a National Park way south of the Vernal area....


----------



## Huge29

The green in Canyonlands?


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> The green in Canyonlands?


Yes it is Huge29 !! You're getting pretty good at this.....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Huge29, where are youuuu?


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> Huge29, where are youuuu?


Sorry, not watching, and I am now at work where photobucket is blocked, so I will have to use a URL: http://www.sloley.net/2003/P2183481.jpg


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Looks Book cliff-ish.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

San Rafell Swell-ish


----------



## Huge29

No and no, it is tough to really see this somewhat notable spot from the pic as a better pic would make it too obvious, but it is 1,100' of drop from where the pic is taken to the valley floor (yes, in Utah), there will not be too many places with that many contours that close in Utah, actually there probably are, but .... if I say anything else it will become too obvious.


----------



## .45

It could be the Moki Dugway ish...by Mexican Hat ish


----------



## NHS

Woodside....sish?????


----------



## Loke

Deadish Horseish Pointish?


----------



## .45

Now....where is Hugh29 ish?


----------



## Petersen

.45 said:


> It could be the Moki Dugway ish...by Mexican Hat ish


Most definitelyish the Mokeeish Dugway in San Juanish County.


----------



## .45

Petersen said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be the Moki Dugway ish...by Mexican Hat ish
> 
> 
> 
> Most definitelyish the Mokeeish Dugway in San Juanish County.
Click to expand...

You ever been over the ish? Pete...


----------



## .45

Kind of in the same zone..........no _ish_. 

No need to name the rocks but the area they are in.....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Capitol reef?


----------



## .45

Nope.....


----------



## NHS

Arches????Moabish area?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ishglenn canyon ishrec. areaz/


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Let me try that again. Glen Canyon National Rec area?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Now, I'm no expert on human behavior, but I'm pretty sure you guys were making fun of me a few posts ago.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I don't make fun of people, it's not part of my character.


----------



## Loke

Who, me........................................................................................................ish?


----------



## .45

Why.........Tree-ish? Why would you think that ish?  

btw ish..........no,no,no ish.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

You dirty rats!















......ish


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Bryce Canyon Essk.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I think you're wrong-_esque_.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I figured I was spelling esque wrong. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Huge29

Between Bryce and Cedar Breaks?


----------



## NHS

In the general area of southeastern Utah? Regionally speaking..


----------



## Loke

Now, what was the picture? I seem to have gotten side-tracked....


Could it possibly be in the general vicinity of the Goblin Valley area, or thereabout in that region?


----------



## .45

Here, again, is the picture...

No, no, no, no, no.....I said *No* _ish !!_...


----------



## Loke

The sedimentary deposits have the appearance of being from the area of the Moab_esque_ regions of the southeastern part of the state of Utah.


----------



## idiot with a bow

Mars?


----------



## scott_rn

snow canyon?


----------



## .45

The clue is in the soil.........

It's really not to far from the Moki Dugway..._esque_


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Grand Gulch?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Grand Gulch?


Getting closer, I'd show more pic's but it would give it away....it does, however, have the nick name of the _Take Out_.


----------



## Huge29

Hite, back when there was water there.


----------



## .45

Your on the right track Hugh29....but, fixedblade is closer....It's the soil...


----------



## NHS

Is it in this general vicinity?


----------



## .45

I believe this is.....if that lower line is the Arizona Border....


----------



## .45

Same area.........


----------



## NHS

I can't do any better. I only speak in generalities......usually. :lol:


----------



## .45

NHS said:


> I can't do any better. I only speak in generalities......usually. :lol:


Mmmmmm.....I thought there were more river runners on this site.... 

hint, hint


----------



## bowhunter3

the picture with the rafts is taken from take out point, what are you looking for though, you have posted 3 pictures. ANd yes, I am back, had a bout with kidney stones and they won.


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> the picture with the rafts is taken from take out point, what are you looking for though, you have posted 3 pictures. ANd yes, I am back, had a bout with kidney stones and they won.


All pictures are of a certain area....I'm looking for the name of that area...

Sorry about the stones.....If you don't have them anymore, then _you_ won... 

Hope you're doing okay....

btw....where is take out point?


----------



## bowhunter3

westwater canyon?


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the picture with the rafts is taken from take out point, what are you looking for though, you have posted 3 pictures. ANd yes, I am back, had a bout with kidney stones and they won.
> 
> 
> 
> All pictures are of a certain area....I'm looking for the name of that area...
> 
> Sorry about the stones.....If you don't have them anymore, then _you_ won...
> 
> Hope you're doing okay....
> 
> btw....where is take out point?
Click to expand...

I've been better :|


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> I've been better :|


You'll be fine once golf season gets here.... 

Anyway......it's on the San Juan river. Sorry, I thought it may be easier, I guess you'd have to see the place in real life...


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been better :|
> 
> 
> 
> *You'll be fine once golf season gets here....  *
> 
> Anyway......it's on the San Juan river. Sorry, I thought it may be easier, I guess you'd have to see the place in real life...
Click to expand...

Thats true :lol:


----------



## bowhunter3

Mexican Hat


----------



## bowhunter3

Clay Hills  That has to be it, and I have been there, just been a while.


----------



## Huge29

http://www.utah.com/raft/rivers/san_juan.htm Clay Hills! What do I get for second guessing?


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> Clay Hills  That has to be it, and I have been there, just been a while.


I could live down there forever.....it is Clay Hills Crossing 

Nothing for you to-day Hugh29....sorry


----------



## bowhunter3

I am looking for a specific name


----------



## .45

Dry Fork ?


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 said:


> Dry Fork ?


Nope


----------



## .45

Not even a _little_ clue ? -)O(-


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 said:


> Not even a _little_ clue ? -)O(-


Ok, your are in the right neck of the woods. And I got the idea from your last one :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

Mmmmmm.....kind of lost here.......Lodore Canyon ?


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 said:


> Mmmmmm.....kind of lost here.......Lodore Canyon ?


close enough.

Gates of Lodore. Is the right answere. I think I gave you to good of a clue :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3

I was going to post this one, but thought it was too easy.








.45 your up bud


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> I was going to post this one, but thought it was too easy.
> 
> .45 your up bud


It was really a lucky guess....


----------



## NHS

No idea. Really cool old building though.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Bates Motel


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Bates Motel


_Gee_ Tree.... *\-\*

The name is acutally on the front of the building...if you can read it, I can't....


----------



## Loke

Is that the infamous _Hotel California_?


----------



## Huge29

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Bates Motel


Where is this located?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Is that the infamous _Hotel California_?


No.....I think that is in San Diego...somebody told me it's in a real slum of a neighborhood.

This Hotel is in Utah ....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hotel ------ford?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Hotel ------ford?


Close enough !! Hotel Milford....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

All I could make out was the ford part.

I've got to go fire up the smoker, for some yummy smoked chicken tonight. If someone has one they're dying to post go for it. Or you can wait about 1/2 hour. _(O)_


----------



## .45

Try this one.......just the name...


----------



## Loke

Is that some weird angle of the Lion's Back?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Is that some weird angle of the *Lion's Back?[/*quote]
> 
> Where's that ? But, no........


----------



## Loke

The Lion's Back is slickrock formation down by Moab that people like to crash their Blazers on.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> The Lion's Back is slickrock formation down by Moab that people like to crash their Blazers on.


No....this other 'rock' is probably 200 miles west of that....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 Congrats..... I think you may be the only person in utah that doesn't know about lions back.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> .45 Congrats..... I think you may be the only person in utah that doesn't know about lions back.


Thanks hilbilly !!!  ....I quit hanging around there when everybody started wearing sandals and packing camera's. It used to be a fun place to go when it was people still wore cowboy boots... *(u)*


----------



## Loke

So, is it in UT or NV? (And check out the sentence with only two letter words)


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> So, is it in UT or NV? (And check out the sentence with only two letter words)


 It's Utah.....it was / is quite a famous place for certain pioneers.... 

Oh....I got it Loke....your clever... _(O)_


----------



## Loke

Do they have dances there?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Do they have dances there?


Maybe family reunions and stuff.....


----------



## Loke

Family Reunion rock???????? *(())* *(())* *(())*


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Family Reunion rock???????? *(())* *(())* *(())*


Ha ha ha ha......not quite Lokey Boy !!! *\-\*


----------



## Loke

OK, OK, I'll quit being a smart S. How about Dance Hall Rock? (why couldn't it be dancing banana rock) *()* *(())* *()* *(())* *()* *(())* *()* *(())* *()*


----------



## .45

What is a smart s ? I've heard of smart a, but not a smart s. :mrgreen: 

Anyway....Dance Hall Rock is correct, somewhere on that 50 mile dirt road and back again.


----------



## Loke

Here, let's try this one.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Here, let's try this one.


Might be a tough one.....is that a memorial for a Japanese pilot ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

American fork canyon???  :wink: I pulled one out of loke's book on this one. _(O)_


----------



## Loke

fixed blade said:


> American fork canyon???  :wink: I pulled one out of loke's book on this one. _(O)_


It is a good book, isn't it? You're up.


----------



## .45

Cheater....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's a great book I've learned alot from it. 

This isn't just some ordinary mountain meadow.


----------



## .45

How did you get that GIF image.? Is that out of your own camera ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I don't even know what a Gif is, and no not from my camera, and yes it's in utah.


----------



## .45

I can't get the GIF images to let me post on this forum....

Is that the meadow just below Bald Mountain..?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No. It has a different classification not a meadow.


----------



## Loke

Is that Mountain Meadow where the Massacre was?


----------



## Loke

Does that mean it is a flat?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No it's not flat.


----------



## Loke

It looks like a flat to me.....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's not a flat. :evil: 

It's a depression.


----------



## lionhunter

Is it in white river? Spanish fork canyon?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No water near it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Is it the Great Depression I keep hearing so much about?


















....ish


----------



## .45

Not a _flat_, nor a _meadow_ ?

Is it Albion Basin ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's known for is meterological anomalies. :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

What's the closest place you can get a bacon cheeseburger and fries?


----------



## bowhunter3

might have to give us a better hint :wink:


----------



## jahan

Is it up near Sky line drive?


----------



## Loke

Is it the "View from east slope looking west into north sink"?







Peter's sink. Where the lowest temperature was ever recorded in the state of Utah, -69 degrees Fahrenheit, on February 1, 1985.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Good work loke. You cheated again didn't you.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Good work loke. You cheated again didn't you.


How are you guys cheating, I must not be smart enough


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I don't know how he's cheating but is a champ. On the one I cheated on I clicked on the picture and could see the sign. I punched the dudes name in a google search and it gave me the canyon.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> I don't know how he's cheating but is a champ. On the one I cheated on I clicked on the picture and could see the sign. I punched the dudes name in a google search and it gave me the canyon.


I don't know how anyone could have guessed the one that you posted without some other clues. That one was a good one, I had no Idea.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ya I know, my next clue was going to be, you can wash your hands in it. I think that would've given it away. **** you loke, I was really looking forward to giving that clue.


----------



## bowhunter3

OK, Loke lets put one up


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Go ahead bh3 I doubt loke will care he's probably guess half of em.


----------



## bowhunter3

ok....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Chepeta lake?


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Chepeta lake?


NOpe


----------



## LOAH

Lake Mary.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Red pine lake?


----------



## bowhunter3

LOAH said:


> Lake Mary.


Lake Mary it is


----------



## Loke

fixed blade said:


> Good work loke. You cheated again didn't you.


Of course. But then again, I started this game so I can play by my own rules. If there were any rules. Are there any rules?


----------



## bowhunter3

Loke said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good work loke. You cheated again didn't you.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. But then again, I started this game so I can play by my own rules. If there were any rules. Are there any rules?
Click to expand...

Loke you might as well post since we skipped you. I don't know how long it will be before we get a picture up here.


----------



## LOAH

Yeah, go for it Loke. I'm not in a position to find any good pics. Sorry.


----------



## Loke

I've got to give Delores Steele credit for this one[attachment=0:135f0gfv]stuff 001.jpg[/attachment:135f0gfv]

And I'll bet .45 knows where I stolded this from.
And don't you just hate the banjo misic?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

A post office somewhere's around Delta?


----------



## Huge29

Cisco! I am confident of that one, if I am mistaken ignore this new one, but here it is:


----------



## Loke

Huge29 said:


> Cisco! I am confident of that one, if I am mistaken ignore this new one, but here it is:


*YOU ARE CORRECT*

Did you take your picture on Memorial Day?
Is it one of those marinas at Lake Powell that you can't use right now?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I have no Idea where that picture is but it's freaking awsome.


----------



## Huge29

Loke is getting warmer


----------



## Loke

What used to be Hall's Crossing?


----------



## Huge29

no, come on, this is easy for anyone who would consider themself a true fisherman.


----------



## Loke

Huge29 said:


> no, come on, this is easy for anyone who would consider themself a true fisherman.


That counts me out. The only reason for me to visit a lake or stream is to let my dog go for a swim.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The green river? I know people like to fish that.


----------



## Huge29

nope


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it in southwest utah, or utah all together?


----------



## Huge29

Again, Loke was getting warm.


----------



## Loke

How about Lee's Ferry? Do they let dogs swim there?


----------



## bowhunter3

Antelope Point


----------



## Huge29

No, it was at the tip of Loke's tongue. I am very surprised that no one knows this.


----------



## NoShot

It's been a few years, but if it's Hite marina, the water is *REALLY* low


----------



## Huge29

NoShot said:


> It's been a few years, but if it's Hite marina, the water is *REALLY* low


That is correct!! Is that not unbelievable??!! That is the ramp located about 300 yards away from what use to be the bay at Hite/North Wash, which is now simply the Colorado River with about a 10' bank! This was about 3-4 years ago, but I don't think it would be much different now.


----------



## NoShot

WOW, That is really something for the water to be that low..

ok, I'll post two pics, they are of the same area, but one may be more recognizable than the other.. :mrgreen:

First one,









Second one,


----------



## NHS

Who designed that outhouse!!! If it were me, I would have cut in that second hole a little bit further to the right. Why would you want to be elbow to elbow with someone in that setting? _/O


----------



## Petersen

Can anyone but me remember a few years ago when some knucklehead in one of our canyons jumped down into the pit of one of those toilets with a video camera to film to goings on above? If I remember right, he was discovered by some woman who heard noises from below as she was relieving herself.


----------



## NoShot

NHS said:


> Who designed that outhouse!!! If it were me, I would have cut in that second hole a little bit further to the right. Why would you want to be elbow to elbow with someone in that setting? _/O


Friendship/kinship maybe? :shock: It was built many moons ago by miners, so maybe they found the need for someone to help hold their hair after too much whiskey.



Petersen said:


> Can anyone but me remember a few years ago when some knucklehead in one of our canyons jumped down into the pit of one of those toilets with a video camera to film to goings on above? If I remember right, he was discovered by some woman who heard noises from below as she was relieving herself.


I remember reading or hearing about that.. O-|-O _/O _/O


----------



## bowhunter3

Is that around daniels :?:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Petersen said:


> Can anyone but me remember a few years ago when some knucklehead in one of our canyons jumped down into the pit of one of those toilets with a video camera to film to goings on above? If I remember right, he was discovered by some woman who heard noises from below as she was relieving herself.


I think it was at Pineview.



NHS said:


> Who designed that outhouse!!! If it were me, I would have cut in that second hole a little bit further to the right. Why would you want to be elbow to elbow with someone in that setting? _/O


If you had 2 chubby fellas in there. you'd probably be touching butt cheeks. :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS

Between the size of your head and my shoulders there wouldn't be room in there for the both of us Tree. :mrgreen:


----------



## NoShot

bowhunter3 said:


> Is that around daniels :?:


A bit too far south and east.


----------



## Loke

EPEK's favorite tree stand?


----------



## lionhunter

Around cascade?


----------



## Loke

Is it in American Fork canyon? At the top of Mary Ellen Gulch? From the Silver Bell Mine?


----------



## Loke

NoShot, WHERE ARE YOU???!!!


----------



## NHS

Loke said:


> NoShot, WHERE ARE YOU???!!!


NoShot is a NoShow.


----------



## Loke

I am quite confident in my response. Lets try this one.[attachment=0:1nn9lh4k]stuff 050.jpg[/attachment:1nn9lh4k]


----------



## NHS

Was that taken this year?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Redwood and 63rd south?


----------



## NHS

Is that a Pacificorp pole or a city utilities pole?


----------



## Nor-tah

Charlston by the provo?


----------



## NoShot

Loke said:


> Is it in American Fork canyon? *At the top of Mary Ellen Gulch?* From the Silver Bell Mine?


You are correct.. sorry I wasn't here last night.

My guess is Pelican Point.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

A bird nest?

I'm pretty sure I'm right give me a minute while I dig another one up. :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunter3

I think we are going to need some clues. This picture could have been taken almost anywhere


----------



## Loke

Weekend_Warrior said:


> Charlston by the provo?


You are correct, sir.


----------



## Nor-tah

Yeah yeah suckas!! ha ok here is one for ya. I got this one off the internet but I know the exact spot it was taken. I'll take the town its taken from or the name of the cliffs. I'm hitting the middle provo and will be away from the puter for a little. Iif you are confident in your answer go ahead and post a pic and if not I will get back asap.


----------



## bowhunter3

out by hurricane? I can't remember the name of that town if I am in the right area.


----------



## NoShot

Pink Cliffs, and isn't the town Hatch?


----------



## NoShot

Google says yes it is... 
http://images.google.com/images?client= ... a=N&tab=wi

Ok, Give me the name of the Highway and closest town(approx 5 miles away)..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Highway 40. Fruitland?


----------



## NoShot

fixed blade said:


> Highway 40. Fruitland?


Nope,, highway too low of number and wrong podunk town.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Highway 89, Garden City?


----------



## NoShot

fixed blade said:


> Highway 89, Garden City?


getting closer, but still no cigar!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

101, Hyrum?


----------



## NoShot

fixed blade said:


> 101, Hyrum?


Getting closer, but nope..


----------



## Loke

Highway 6/50 near Colton.


----------



## NoShot

Fixed Blade, I lied, 40 is NOT too low of a number(it's friday my brain is shot).  Also, I'm headed out for the night and hopefully won't be home till Sunday :shock: , so I think you should take it. 

The pic is from about 5 miles west of Woodruff looking down on hwy39.


----------



## Huge29

Since fixed is not even logged in; I will go. This one is just outside of Utah:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

**** you Huge 29!


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> **** you Huge 29!


It still shows you as not being online??? Go ahead; do you want me to delete it?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No I was giving you a hard time big dog  . I am curious to see where yours is leave it up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it the grand canyon?


----------



## Huge29

wrong state.


----------



## Nor-tah

Wyoming? In yellowstone.


----------



## Huge29

wrong state


----------



## Nor-tah

Is it royal gorge in CO?


----------



## Huge29

no


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Black Canyon Narrows on the Gunnison River in _Colorado_.


----------



## Loke

I would have to say Black Canyon as well.


----------



## Huge29

No, the answer that I was after was Black Canyon of the Gunnison National Park, j/k.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Someone else go, I'm headed out of town later today, Not that it would be any different than if I was here, right Blade?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes he's right. Where you going now??? Africa?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Maine.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Can I come? Pleeeeeaaaase!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

If you can find a flight, but good luck, I spent three hours on the phone this morning re-booking a flight and it was the last one Delta had.

You don't want to come anyway, We'll be shacked up in an auction house I'll day long. Of course I would let you rub my back. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> If you can find a flight, but good luck, I spent three hours on the phone this morning re-booking a flight and it was the last one Delta had.
> 
> You don't want to come anyway, We'll be shacked up in an auction house *I'll *day long. Of course I would let you rub my back. :wink:


I think something's wrong with your fancy computer. :wink:


----------



## Loke

So where is the picture? Anyone? Anyone? Anyone? Buhler? Buhler?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Opps sorry I'm late....

Name the arch.


----------



## Loke

I'm going to take a wild guess and say Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Huge29

Loke, it should probably be a requirement to have at least visited Lake Powell to be a member on UWN, I highly recomend it, get it scheduled for this summer. I am surprised at all of your travels that the name "Powell" is not one on your list. Not Rainbow since that is a bridge; difference being that water runs under a bridge vs an arch being with no water running...


Now that I made an @$$ of myself; I'm going to guess Corona, yes the same name as blade's favorite cerveza.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Huge29 said:


> Now that I made an @$$ of myself; I'm going to guess Corona, yes the same name as blade's favorite cerveza.


Huge29 1 out of 2, not bad. For the record my favorite cerveza is Molsons golden. your up.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

fixed blade said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I made an @$$ of myself; I'm going to guess Corona, yes the same name as blade's favorite cerveza.
> 
> 
> 
> Huge29 1 out of 2, not bad. For the record my favorite cerveza is Molsons golden. your up.
Click to expand...

You lie, You're favorite one is the one that's in your hand. A close second to Old Milwaukee.


----------



## Loke

I've been to Powell on five or six occasions, and have visited Rainbow bridge on one of those. My guess was a wild one, because it was the closest match that I could find on the web. The water levels at Powell are not what they were when I last visited Lake Powell. It was full then. And there looks as though there could be a stream on the right side of the picture. And I for one would misidentify it as an arch simply to mislead others in their guesses.


----------



## Huge29

Don't cheat by following the source website! This is my personal favorite honey hole; of course it is so small that just one person getting there before you ruins the whole stretch of water; this should be easy based on one obvious clue in the photo. I could not get the image any larger.


----------



## Huge29

Loke said:


> I've been to Powell on five or six occasions, and have visited Rainbow bridge on one of those. My guess was a wild one, because it was the closest match that I could find on the web. The water levels at Powell are not what they were when I last visited Lake Powell. It was full then. And there looks as though there could be a stream on the right side of the picture. And I for one would misidentify it as an arch simply to mislead others in their guesses.


My bad, I did not see the stream, the lake certainly is very different now...  Hite use to be our spot, and from the pic I last posted you can see that it no longer exists and never will again based on the newer water level regulations.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I made an @$$ of myself; I'm going to guess Corona, yes the same name as blade's favorite cerveza.
> 
> 
> 
> Huge29 1 out of 2, not bad. For the record my favorite cerveza is Molsons golden. your up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie, You're favorite one is the one that's in your hand. A close second to Old Milwaukee.
Click to expand...

Actually tree I'm trying one of your recommendations. Mr. beam and coke.

huge29, do you have a microscope I could barrow to view your picture? :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke

It is hard to see, but could it be the stream just east of Soldier Summit?


----------



## Huge29

That's it, here is the actual page http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/1187187786001149436IGAXHE
I did not think it would show up as small as it did; I don't know how you got that??? That is hard to see.


----------



## NHS

Looks like Lower Fish Creek to me.


----------



## NHS

Now that you posted that bigger picture link, I know that exact spot on the river. I have spent countless hours in the stream. One of my favorite places.


----------



## Huge29

NHS, 
Local yocals are disqualified, j/k. That truly is our old honey hole, my grandpa's friend owned the only mid river access to it and always kept it locked years before he sold it to the DWR, great memories, now that it is public access and they decided to block off one of the roads it has gone down hill significantly particularly now with nearly cutting off water all winter long.

That spot must be past (west) of the river access where it starts getting fast/narrow again where it widens for a hundred yards?


----------



## NHS

I caught one of the biggest browns of my life in that stream. In the tail end of the still stretch right at mile marker 6. It was just shy of 23 inches. That was back in '94.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It also says lower fish creek when you click on the link. That makes it alot easier for me.


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> It also says lower fish creek when you click on the link. That makes it alot easier for me.


I guess I was not very clear, Loke already had it by his guess, so I then posted the actual website.


----------



## Loke

Huge29 said:


> That's it, here is the actual page http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/1187187786001149436IGAXHE
> I did not think it would show up as small as it did; I don't know how you got that??? That is hard to see.


I don't know how I guessed it either. Maybe because you said it was a small stream, and I've been through there on numerous occasions. The sage brush fit, and so did the green. More than anything it was a lucky guess. I don't have a picture handy, so if you have one, go for it.


----------



## Huge29

I have searched high and low, warning; it is not as easy as it looks:









j/k :lol: it is as easy as you think; that's too easy, here it is: 









NHS is not eligible on this one!


----------



## idiot with a bow

Spanish fork canyon?


----------



## NHS

Where did you find that pic Huge? I won't give the answer away yet. I have thrown a few pumpkins off that bridge back in the day.


----------



## Huge29

NHS said:


> Where did you find that pic Huge? I won't give the answer away yet. I have thrown a few pumpkins off that bridge back in the day.


 Mr. Ahmu was known for throwing a few items off of there straight out of his arse :lol: ; can you imagine squatting on something that high up??!! This picture does not do justice to the size of this, but I could not find another one for the life of me.
That is a good question :evil: :evil: I looked for about an hour last night to find it; wouldn't you think that you would see that on numerous photo sites? I have seen several people there taking pictures; I did not realize that there are so many people who are aficionados of the trains in the area, literally thousands of pics and videos, but not of this bridge. It did not help that I was spelling the correct term incorrectly, it is not spelled the same way as the famous football coach; finally did a search on the local newspaper archive and found this one, I challenge you to find another one; I was not able to under about 10+ different search terms looking through about 50+ pages.

Jahan is not eligible either.

It is not SF canyon.


----------



## Loke

Is it between Wellington and Green River?


----------



## Huge29

No.


----------



## Loke

Does the Price River run under it?


----------



## Huge29

No, but this tributary made big news July 2006. That may make it too obvious.


----------



## NHS

Here is an aerial view from space.


----------



## Loke

I even tried to cheat (imagine that) and couldn't figure it out. I'll bet .55 would know where it is.


----------



## Loke

Is it Harvey Trestle? On Gordon Creek?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.55 I get it. That's pretty funny loke. :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS

Loke said:


> Is it Harvey Trestle? On Gordon Creek?


It is the railroad trestle over Gordon Creek. I heard somewhere that it is one of the highest curving train bridges in the western US. Walking across it evokes an extreme pucker factor. :lol:


----------



## Huge29

Loke, 
You have allowed this thread to go the second page of the active topics, that is blasphemous...j/k Do you have one? I hope you were not waiting for me since NHS already gave you the nod.


----------



## Huge29

Dang you Loke, you are way to casual about this, I am at work with nothing to do but hit "refresh" every 5 seconds, so I will take another turn that I have not earned (I am at work so I was not able to save my own copy, so do not cheat by following the url :evil: ):









I think this one is tougher than you may think...we'll see.


----------



## bowhunter3

I must be one of the dumb guys here, but you guys keep talking about cheating and I have no clue how you even do it. Follow the url how the hell do you do that anyways....

is it the green river or do you want a more specific answere


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

bowhunter3 said:


> Follow the url how the hell do you do that anyways....


Beats the hell out of me I was wondering the same thing.

West tavaputs, tabyago canyon?


----------



## Huge29

bowhunter3 said:


> I must be one of the dumb guys here, but you guys keep talking about cheating and I have no clue how you even do it. Follow the url how the hell do you do that anyways....
> 
> is it the green river or do you want a more specific answere


It sounds like you are already on to it, but yes a little more specific, this should be easy for you, how is that for a clue?

To cheat, from the way I have posted the pic, you could, simply look at the URL that I am using by clicking on quote then going directly to the website, may have to delete part of the URL, to say get to this page http://www.celnav.de/vacation/gallery5.htm However, if I did it correctly and saved it under my own photobucket account, that would not work.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

so is it not the tabyago canyon?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

How about desolation canyon?


----------



## Huge29

I would call you a dumb @$$, but that would not be nice, especially since I consider you to be a nice fellar  , look at my previous post that gives the exact URL/web address that provides the picture and the name of the place.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Man, I am a dumb ass. I have a very short attention span and get board after reading the first three lines of a post. Thats why you'll never see me post anything over three lines.  But at least now I know how to cheat. _(O)_


----------



## bowhunter3

Huge29 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must be one of the dumb guys here, but you guys keep talking about cheating and I have no clue how you even do it. Follow the url how the hell do you do that anyways....
> 
> is it the green river or do you want a more specific answere
> 
> 
> 
> *It sounds like you are already on to it, but yes a little more specific, this should be easy for you, how is that for a clue?*
> To cheat, from the way I have posted the pic, you could, simply look at the URL that I am using by clicking on quote then going directly to the website, may have to delete part of the URL, to say get to this page http://www.celnav.de/vacation/gallery5.htm However, if I did it correctly and saved it under my own photobucket account, that would not work.
Click to expand...

Its by Dinosaur National Monument. That is without cheating

But since you told me how here it is....Steamboat Park from Harpers Corner Trail :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Give us a perty un bh3


----------



## bowhunter3




----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Kanarra creek?


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Kanarra creek?


Nope


----------



## Loke

Huge29 said:


> Loke,
> You have allowed this thread to go the second page of the active topics, that is blasphemous...j/k Do you have one? I hope you were not waiting for me since NHS already gave you the nod.


Sorry, I figured it out and then went to bed. Then I had to go to work, and I don't have computer access in my truck. I'm all out of new pictures, so don't be afraid to go in my turn.


----------



## BrookTroutKid

The Narrows


----------



## bowhunter3

BrookTroutKid said:


> The Narrows


Yep, I was hoping that people would out think themselves with this one. :lol:


----------



## BrookTroutKid

This one is just barely in nevada, and Ive blocked out the sign that gives it away. :mrgreen:


----------



## BrookTroutKid

anyone?


----------



## Huge29

Ely?


----------



## Loke

Baker?


----------



## Loke

I'm reasonably certain that it is not West Wendover.


----------



## bowhunter3

Pioche? Wells?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Las Vegas? :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

South West Mesquite proper. Winnemucca, Carson City, Reno, South Reno, West Reno, North Reno, East Lake Tahoe, Pyramid, Tonapah, Wells :mrgreen: , Humboldt, Truckee, Jackpot, Montello, Oasis, or Overton?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> South West Mesquite proper. Winnemucca, Carson City, Reno, South Reno, West Reno, North Reno, East Lake Tahoe, Pyramid, Tonapah, Wells :mrgreen: , Humboldt, Truckee, Jackpot, Montello, Oasis, or Overton?


I've been everywhere man i've been everywhereman. :mrgreen:


----------



## BrookTroutKid

bowhunter3 said:


> *Pioche?* Wells?


You got it.


----------



## bowhunter3




----------



## BrookTroutKid

Snow Canyon?


----------



## bowhunter3

Looking for a specific name for this place  Your in the right direction though

They have thousands of these critters running around though and they are protected :wink:


----------



## Loke

N 37° 13.780 W 113° 38.157
12S E 266148 N 4123606


----------



## bowhunter3

Loke said:



> N 37° 13.780 W 113° 38.157
> 12S E 266148 N 4123606


huh? :?


----------



## Loke

http://www.waymarking.com/waymarks/WM2B1F

Those are the GPS coordinates to the sign in question.


----------



## bowhunter3

Guess you nailed it, that was cool. Never had a answer that good before :lol: The name I was looking for is *Red Cliffs Desert Preserve* Which it is in Snow Canyon, just wanted to make it a little more difficult for some people :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke

I Googled "gila monster crossing" and it brought up that site. Now lets see if I can find a picture.


----------



## bowhunter3

Loke said:


> I Googled "gila monster crossing" and it brought up that site. Now lets see if I can find a picture.


Dang you :lol:


----------



## Loke

Here's one. .55 ought to get this one right off.[attachment=0:31rnto3h]stuff 051.jpg[/attachment:31rnto3h]


----------



## k2muskie

Question :?: I have a couple of pictures I'd like to post up...do you have to wait to post until the previous picture is correctly identified before post'n your's up :?: :wink: :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3

k2muskie said:


> Question :?: I have a couple of pictures I'd like to post up...do you have to wait to post until the previous picture is correctly identified before post'n your's up :?: :wink: :wink:


You have to guess right. Then it is your turn to post


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Or you can wait until someone guessed it and forgot to post a picture. Loke are you and android? 

southwest of Brigham City?


----------



## Loke

More south than southwest, and quite a ways at that.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Isn't it right off 1-80


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Oops I mean i-15


----------



## Loke

Roughly 40 miles (as the crow flies) east of I-15, 250 south of Brigham city.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

That's not the one I was thinking of. Go ahead K2muskie. Lets see what ya got.


----------



## k2muskie

Okay here goes but seeing you all are out and about you'll probably get it within a minute or two. :wink: :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it in goblin valley????


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it off the moab gooneybird trail. :wink:


----------



## k2muskie

Nope!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Darn you loke, I still cant cheat worth a dang.


----------



## Loke

fixed blade said:


> Is it off the moab gooneybird trail. :wink:


cheater


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Loke said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it off the moab gooneybird trail. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> cheater
Click to expand...

I learned from the best.


----------



## Loke

thanks


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

welcome.


----------



## Loke

I'm pretty sure that it was gooneybird rock down Moab way. Still haven't got this one yet.[attachment=0:7xh77ftc]stuff 051.jpg[/attachment:7xh77ftc]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Oh I thought you gave us the awnser.


----------



## k2muskie

Sorry....  had to run my son to drivers ed...Yep it's the Gooney Bird Trail, Canyon Lands, Moab. Have one more photo when it's my turn. But we're watching the Jazz.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Be carefull what you type into your photo cuz loke taught me how to cheat.  

wheres' 55?


----------



## Huge29

Loa?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Grover?


----------



## bowhunter3

I didn't know we were still playing  Kanosh?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

boulder?


----------



## Loke

Here's a hint. The building was originally a creamery, and it is located in a "spiritual village".
And the town was named after an Egyptian god.


----------



## Huge29

Koosharem? That sounds more Egyptian than Antimony.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

aurora?


----------



## bowhunter3

Nephi


----------



## Huge29

*yo*



fixed blade said:


> aurora?


I change my vote to Aurora, that sounds even more Egyptian, even though fixedblade did not catch on to the clue about 250 miles and 40 miles; it is only 206 miles, maybe Loke is trying to trick us :evil:


----------



## bowhunter3

osoris


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Maybe he was guesstamating.


----------



## Huge29

bowhunter3 said:


> osoris


That sounds even more Egyptian, is that a real town?

What about Mexican Hat? Is that Egyptian?


----------



## bowhunter3

oops spelled it wrong  

Osiris


----------



## bowhunter3

I am right, I just looked it up, it is a old ghost town in Garfield County. Give me a minute and I will post one


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

how about suntillyies.


----------



## bowhunter3




----------



## Huge29

bowhunter3 said:


> I am right, I just looked it up, it is a old ghost town in Garfield County. Give me a minute and I will post one


Sure enough


----------



## BrookTroutKid

ButtCrack Ridge?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I was thinking it looked like a different kind of crack. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

It's along the Weber river, across from the cement plant.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

look who's back. Go to everything else You had a big birthday celebration while you were gone.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> look who's back. Go to everything else You had a big birthday celebration while you were gone.


I hope you didn't get drunk and make an _arse_ of yourself...!! 

It's called The Devils Slide....


----------



## NHS

Your turn. Post up .55 and 8/365ths


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

geez .55 did you forget how to play already?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> geez .55 did you forget how to play already?


Oh....I'm so sorry broke blade..... :mrgreen: ....Have I been more than 3 seconds...already ?
Hang on....................


----------



## .45

Okay....I'm ready......shut-up Nate !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

erda?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> erda?


Ha !! Looks like it, but no...


----------



## RynoUT

Up by Clinton?


----------



## NHS

Sunset?


----------



## .45

NHS said:


> Sunset?


That's clever..... _(O)_

But, none of the above.....


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Ive seen home theaters bigger than that place.


----------



## RynoUT

Vernal


----------



## .45

RynoUT said:


> Vernal


Your right RynoUt !! 

I had it listed as Dutch John, then I looked a little closer...your up !!


----------



## Loke

bowhunter3 said:


> oops spelled it wrong
> 
> Osiris


Yes, you got it. Sorry I took so long. My kid was doing homework (I know, where are my priorities) so I couldn't get on the computer.


----------



## RynoUT

Note to self... Know how to post pics before playing guessing game...My pic is too large to upload...any suggestions???


----------



## Loke

Copy the original, and use a photo editing program to resize your picture. I use picture it 9 because that is what came on my computer. I size mine to 610 pixels wide. You can resize them on Photobucket as well. just use their edit function.


----------



## RynoUT

Ok...Maybe this will work......maybe...


----------



## Nor-tah

BRBR


----------



## scott_rn

Cutler?


----------



## RynoUT

Not Bear River or Cutler...


----------



## scott_rn

Is it antelope island in the background?


----------



## Loke

looks like Farmington Bay to me...


----------



## RynoUT

Further South


----------



## idiot with a bow

Utah lake


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Timpe springs?


----------



## Hellsangler69

Could it be Pelican lake ?


----------



## .45

Gunnison Bend Res. ? Or maybe Clear Lake..


----------



## RynoUT

Nobody yet... Central Utah...small body of water


----------



## .45

Palisades or Scipio ? Close ?


----------



## RynoUT

.45 said:


> Palisades or Scipio ? Close ?


Less than 15 miles from Scipio Lake....And if you haven't noticed you can enlarge this pic by clicking on it...


----------



## .45

It really doesn't look like Chicken Creek....maybe Redmond Lake ?


----------



## bowgy

Gunnison?


----------



## RynoUT

.45 said:


> It really doesn't look like Chicken Creek....maybe Redmond Lake ?


Redmond Lake it is...You're up .45


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Hurry up .65.


----------



## .45

Oh goody, lets try this one....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

That's next to a lake somewhere. Let me think on it.


----------



## Loke

Treehugnhuntr said:


> That's next to a lake somewhere. Let me think on it.


Did your granddaddy ever take you there?


----------



## Chaser

Seriously? When you drag your cursor over the picture it says "Granddaddy Reservior" in the title!


----------



## .45

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Seriously? When you drag your cursor over the picture it says "Granddaddy Reservior" in the title!


Yeah....I know, you have to hide the _real_ location...but my photo saving crap place put's them where they want and I have to find them...I have 4 more that say Granddaddy on them too !!


----------



## Loke

Or is it a truck stop in Mesquite? So how was the birthday party? Did you get the senior citizen discount?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Or is it a truck stop in Mesquite? So how was the birthday party? Did you get the senior citizen discount?


Hey Butthead !! Knock it off ! That ain't funny !!

I ordered some other license's and when they showed up I laughed cause they gave me a discount for 55 and over. I quit laughing when my wife and son laughed at me... :shock: ....That's a sore spot right now and I'd really not care to talk about it anymore...


----------



## .45

This is in Utah.....Loke, I ashamed of you, read the ghost town books... :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Cove fort?


----------



## Loke

I was thinking of Silver Reef, or maybe Leeds.


----------



## .45

It is the Cove Fort gas station...the front of the cabin is scorched from last years fire..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3




----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


>


Paddlecreek Res..?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

man you are way off.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> man you are way off.


Whalefin Res...?

Maybe Currant Creek ?


----------



## .45

Maybe Scofield ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

triple nope~


----------



## .45

Strawberry / Soldier Creek


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

negative good buddy.


----------



## LOAH

Gunlock?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

nope


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hint; It's loaded with 14-16" trout.


----------



## .45

Liar.....Bear Lake ?


----------



## LOAH

Gigliotti Pond? :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

no and no.


----------



## Huge29

LOAH said:


> Gigliotti Pond? :lol:


What? I thought that was the best kept secret of Carbon County? You know about it?


----------



## Loke

Red Fleet?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

nope


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hint; I would consider this a small lake. It's in utah.


----------



## .45

Steinaker


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

no sir.


----------



## .45

Who might be closest? Any more hints, details or clue you'd like to share ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

current creek is the closest


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hint; the only time I've fished there I caught about 40 fish from 11am. to 2pm. And got told to slow down alot.


----------



## .45

Red Creek ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I had to slooooooow down in my boat. :wink: I was going to fast and people were getting mad for some reason. Not red creek.


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> Hint; the only time I've fished there I caught about 40 fish from 11am. to 2pm. And got told to slow down alot.


Please! Is it up there by the middle leg of Johnson creek or closer to crackpot creek where the hallucinations make the fish bigger and more active to the fisherman?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

no.


----------



## Loke

Did anyone say Scofield yet?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes, and no it's not scofield, its way smaller


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Here's another picture of the lake this should help.


----------



## .45

Currant Creek is closest......that leaves out Strawberry, Red Creek, Currant Creek...Starvation is too big..Jordanelle is too big...Steinaker is not it...I'm totally lost....unless it is Lost Creek....but that's a resevoir....you said a lake....Moon Lake ? No trees in your picture.......I'm really lost now. :? East Canyon ? Couldn't be, you said a lake..


----------



## Greenguy88

Lost Creek


----------



## Greenguy88

Whoops 45 just said that


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lake, res. they're all full of water aren't they. Yes it lost creek.


----------



## .45

Glad we got Lost Creek Lake out of the way.... :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes fishy it's in the uinta's but .45's been on a kick where all his photo's say grandaddy.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Yes fishy it's in the uinta's but .45's been on a kick where all his photo's say grandaddy.


It's one of those sub-surface messages....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

k-2 :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

K-2 the mountains out east or west which ever way you want to go that is.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> K-2 the mountains out east or west which ever way you want to go that is.


Which ever way I want to go ??.......Not hardly home O !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

shut up .55, fishy 175 post ago  what happened to you??? you used to be spankin us all. :shock:


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> shut up .55, fishy 175 post ago  what happened to you??? you used to be spankin us all. :shock:


YOU SHUT UP BROKE BLADE !!! _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I must admit I'm jealous of you .55 I won't be able to get my senior discount for another 30years. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> I must admit I'm jealous of you .55 I won't be able to get my senior discount for another 30years. :mrgreen:


If any of us forum members let you live that long... :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

**** ankle biters


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> **** ankle biters


Don't talk about Fatbass like that...when he's can't defend himself....now play the stupid game....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Kings peak?


----------



## .45

No


----------



## bigbr

North end of the Pahvaunt and Yuba is the lake.......

Bigbr


----------



## .45

bigbr said:


> North end of the Pahvaunt and Yuba is the lake.......
> 
> Bigbr


Huh ? No lake here.... :?


----------



## k2muskie

...hmmm well it looks like "Little Mountain" to me. :wink: :wink:


----------



## .45

k2muskie said:


> ...hmmm well it looks like "Little Mountain" to me. :wink: :wink:


K2muskie... :shock: ...You're expanding your territory's...I've never seen you _down_ here before...... 

It is not Little Mountain....I can give you a clue like fixed blade does though.....I drove by it once..... :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

That clue sucks. :twisted:


----------



## k2muskie

[quote=".45
K2muskie... :shock: ...You're expanding your territory's...I've never seen you _down_ here before...... quote]

I've been broadening my horizons....okay is it a picture of ""Smallest Mountain" or "Somewhere in Utah""...LOL I posted a picture earlier and was unknowing at how one could "cheat" my bad... lesson learned next picture it won't be so easy as I've learned from the masters of this thread. :wink: :wink:


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> That clue sucks. :twisted:


Okay...you're right !! How about....I've never caught any fish there....


----------



## .45

K2....it's really not _cheating_....just using all your resources...


----------



## k2muskie

.45 said:


> K2....it's really not _cheating_....just using all your resources...


Oops you're right sorry. Okay is this an area that at various times of the year "may" have water in it???


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is that the hill where your pilgram parents stopped to have you pop out of the womb.


----------



## .45

I think what your _thinking_ is an old water area...? No water whatsoever here...although you might be seeing an old burned out area or june grass starting to cover the ground...

_hint, hint_


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Is that the hill where your pilgram parents stopped to have you pop out of the womb.


Pretty close....


----------



## RynoUT

Milford Flat fire...Looking west from I-15 South of Cove Fort


----------



## .45

RynoUT said:


> Milford Flat fire...Looking west from I-15 South of Cove Fort


That's exactly where it is...It's called ( I think ) the Cinder Crater...


----------



## k2muskie

Count down... to RynoUT to post a picture... *-band-* begin count down 5, 4, 3, 2, 1....Okay how about this place...I know you'll guess it in under 5 minutes...time begins now...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Man did you get ripped off ryno!


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Man did you get ripped off ryno!


did we forget the rules :lol:


----------



## k2muskie

fixed blade said:


> Man did you get ripped off ryno!


How so...I waited now didn't...I'm sorry RynoUT welcome to UWN. Have to be quick to post a picture. Did I do a no no :?: :?: Not to worry I may have one more in my file :mrgreen: :wink: :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No I think this is a game of cheaters prosper. Your going to do just fine k2muskie, you're learning fast.


----------



## RynoUT

Sheesh...Give a guy a minute...My pic was 1 stinkin pixel too big


----------



## .45

k2muskie said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man did you get ripped off ryno!
> 
> 
> 
> How so...I waited now didn't...I'm sorry RynoUT welcome to UWN. Have to be quick to post a picture.* Did I do a no no * :?: :?: Not to worry I may have one more in my file :mrgreen: :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

Kind of....we've been giving the _winner_ a time frame of 24 hours...due to download time, find a pic and availability...sometimes the winner is not always available or _ready _ to post a picture....  ...Tree take's sometimes days to respond... :mrgreen: ...Fixedblade always has ants in his pants and expects everybody to hurry so he can eat....
Some day we'll set some _official_ rules for this thing... 

In the meantime....I have no clue where your picture is...


----------



## .45

RynoUT...that looks like Lake 2...... :mrgreen: 

Is it Fish Lake ?


----------



## k2muskie

RynoUT said:


> Sheesh...Give a guy a minute...My pic was 1 stinkin pixel too big


Sorry RynoUT had my locked and preloaded how PRO would be proud. So being a good sport...I say let RynoUT go first then you long time players will be the judges if I broke the rules...it will give you time to study the picture. RynoUT your picture is up.

I say my first guess is somewhere in Unitahs possibly "Fish Lake"


----------



## RynoUT

No Fish Lake here...


----------



## .45

RynoUT said:


> No Fish Lake here...


Doh !!! Smith & Morehouse ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

current creek?


----------



## RynoUT

.45 said:


> RynoUT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Fish Lake here...
> 
> 
> 
> Doh !!! Smith & Morehouse ?
Click to expand...

No,but I can see a resemblance


----------



## RynoUT

fixed blade said:


> current creek?


Currant Creek is about 5 times too big


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it in the wasatch?


----------



## .45

Maybe I'll try Trial in the Uinta's... :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

why'd you ditch costner .45?


----------



## bowhunter3

k2muskie said:


> RynoUT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh...Give a guy a minute...My pic was 1 stinkin pixel too big
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry RynoUT had my locked and preloaded how PRO would be proud. So being a good sport...I say let RynoUT go first then you long time players will be the judges if I broke the rules...it will give you time to study the picture. RynoUT your picture is up.
> 
> I say my first guess is somewhere in Unitahs possibly "Fish Lake"
Click to expand...

Its not big deal. We usually give them at least a few minutes though :wink: Its been known to go a whole day though.

Anyways my guess is heart lake


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 you might affend somebody with that avitar :lol:


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> .45 you might affend somebody with that avitar :lol:


Boo Hoo !! :mrgreen: ....It's spring time...and I'm tired of looking at Steve McQueen !! _(O)_


----------



## Loke

RynoUT, how about Spirit Lake?


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .45 you might affend somebody with that avitar :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Boo Hoo !! :mrgreen: ....It's spring time...and I'm tired of looking at Steve McQueen !! _(O)_
Click to expand...

Remember that whole ordeal we had about avitars? I think we got banned from that post :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I think I may have gotten it locked remember my avatar!


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> I think I may have gotten it locked remember my avatar!


it was great :lol:

Mine wasn't to bad either. Yours was the 2 hot blonds right


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ryno???? Where are you???????????????????? I'll call K2muskie! :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

HOGAN had the best !!! ...Anyway. back to topic......could this be Mirror or Moosehorn Lake ?


----------



## k2muskie

I'm now here so am I up to the plate with my picture...if so, LET the "Where is this" name the photo games begin.

Just to let you know where I was at. I repented for breaking this threads rules and yes this is what I was doing...popped a cold one top then scooped the puppy (Hershey) poop, pulled weeds around the house and emptied every garbage can in the house...so am I good to go :?: :mrgreen: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Huge29

bowhunter3 said:


> .45 you might affend somebody with that avitar :lol:


I think he got the senior citizen exception.


----------



## Loke

k2muskie said:


> then scooped the puppy (Hershey) poop, pulled weeds around the house and emptied every garbage can in the house...so am I good to go :?: :mrgreen: :wink: :wink:


In order to have true penance, this is to be done at the home of the originator of this thread. Not the restart on this forum, but the original on the old DWR forum. 
http://utahwildlife.net/dwr_forum/viewt ... 58&start=0

Oh, and I have a Malamute.....


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .45 you might affend somebody with that avitar :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he got the senior citizen exception.
Click to expand...

Don't you have some pennies to roll ?? :mrgreen:

Yes K2....you're all repented up.....lets play...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Loke I had no Idea you started this mess. Good on you.


----------



## RynoUT

WOW!! Step away from the computer for a half hour and I'm 2 pages behind!!!

Nobodys onto it yet...Central UT...


----------



## Huge29

.45 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he got the senior citizen exception.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have some pennies to roll ?? :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Touche' :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Cleveland res?


----------



## Loke

Somewhere in the Tushars?


----------



## RynoUT

fixed blade said:


> Cleveland res?


Head South


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ferron res.?


----------



## RynoUT

Loke said:


> Somewhere in the Tushars?


Closer to home, but not Tushars


----------



## RynoUT

fixed blade said:


> Ferron res.?


South of Ferron


----------



## RynoUT

You may find Brookies here or in any number of the surrounding lakes


----------



## Loke

How about Koosharem?


----------



## bowhunter3

boulders


----------



## RynoUT

bowhunter3 said:


> boulders


Now that we've narrowed it down to a range, it should be easy...Theres only a few lakes to choose from :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunter3

Donkey? Round?


----------



## RynoUT

bowhunter3 said:


> Donkey? Round?


Getting warmer


----------



## bowhunter3

I will let someone else get it then, heading down to St. George. See ya'll


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Blind lake? Lower Bowns rs. Oak creek res?


----------



## RynoUT

fixed blade said:


> Blind lake? Lower Bowns rs. Oak creek res?


A swing and a miss...Although your not too far into LEFT field :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Magath lake? Grass lake? Jacobs res?


----------



## RynoUT

Okay so the little "winkie" guy :wink: was put there to emphasize the fact that I gave you a hint :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

Now it looks like Navajo Lake..... :?


----------



## RynoUT

Once again I capitalize "LEFT" and insert a " :wink: "


----------



## .45

Mmmmmmm.. :? ...A _clue._...if I could just read the clue... /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\ .........left wink lake ? 

Crap.... _(O)_


----------



## .45

Huntington or Electric..


----------



## RynoUT

Clue not working... there is no "Left" in Huntington :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

RynoUT said:


> Clue not working... there is no "Left" in Huntington :mrgreen:


Ha ha.....thank you...but the Left Fork of Huntington Creek does go into Electric Lake...yes ?


----------



## jahan

.45 said:


> RynoUT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clue not working... there is no "Left" in Huntington :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha.....thank you...but the Left Fork of Huntington Creek does go into Electric Lake...yes ?
Click to expand...

I believe left fork comes out of Electric Lake and Right fork comes out of Millers Flats. I could be wrong. I have no idea where the lake is.


----------



## .45

Boy....it's a toughy !! /**|**\ 

Wherever it is...it's pretty...


----------



## RynoUT

.45 said:


> RynoUT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clue not working... there is no "Left" in Huntington :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha.....thank you...but the Left Fork of Huntington Creek does go into Electric Lake...yes ?
Click to expand...

Now your thinking WAY too hard!!! 
This body of water actually has the word Left in its name. 
I thought about entering a crack about senility or something of the sort here, as we seem to have gotten off track, but everyone else has pretty much got that covered


----------



## .45

RynoUT said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RynoUT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clue not working... there is no "Left" in Huntington :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha.....thank you...but the Left Fork of Huntington Creek does go into Electric Lake...yes ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now your thinking WAY too hard!!!
> This body of water actually has the word Left in its name.
> I thought about entering a crack about senility or something of the sort here, as we seem to have gotten off track, but everyone else has pretty much got that covered
Click to expand...

Real funny new guy !!  ........I'll keep look'in... *\-\*..How come some of them other _smart_ guy's can't figure it out......


----------



## .45

Good clues though...Brook Trout....Left something....can't find a thing, even in the big books..it must be one of those weird twin lakes in the Boulders...I'll keep looking...


----------



## .45

RynoUT.....a question....is the word your looking for actually 'left' or just the letter's.....l e f t ?


----------



## RynoUT

.45 said:


> RynoUT.....a question....is the word your looking for actually 'left' or just the letter's.....l e f t ?


The place your looking for has the actual word Left in it...No tricks...Left is part of the name


----------



## .45

RynoUT said:


> The place your looking for has the actual word Left in it...No tricks...Left is part of the name


I have a headache..... /**|**\ .......Good post !! I'll get back to it later....


----------



## huntnbum

there's nothing left


----------



## RynoUT

Ok folks...Especially K2muskie  I wont be around for a couple hours so don't get your undies (or depends as the case may be) in a bunch. I'll pick back up where I "left" off -BaHa!-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I guess I need a new map!


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Yankee Meadows?


----------



## huntnbum

Left?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Democratic lake?


----------



## Loke

Where the hell is Left hand Reservoir?


----------



## huntnbum

Colorado


----------



## huntnbum

Left Hand Valley Reservoir


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is this the lakes real name, or just one your grandpa calls it?


----------



## Loke

There is one in Wayne County.
http://utah.hometownlocator.com/maps/fe ... ervoir.cfm


----------



## Huge29

Latitude 38.2005 and Longitude 111.4741 Wayne County


----------



## .45

RynoUT said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> boulders
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we've narrowed it down to a range, it should be easy...Theres only a *few lakes *to choose from :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Fixed did the same thing, Left Hand Reservoir is *not* a lake........Default RynoUT..!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke

Here's a picture of a lake. And it even has Lake in its name. It is *NOT* a reservoir.[attachment=0:v6fjy4oi]stuff 052.jpg[/attachment:v6fjy4oi]
Sorry its a bit blurry, I blew up a thumbnail. (that sounds like it could hurt)


----------



## Huge29

Cliff Lake?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Here's a picture of a lake. And it even has Lake in its name. It is *NOT* a reservoir.[attachment=0:uhck4nj3]stuff 052.jpg[/attachment:uhck4nj3]
> Sorry its a bit blurry, I blew up a thumbnail. (that sounds like it could hurt)


That is called......stuff lake... 

How about Silver Lake ?


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of a lake. And it even has Lake in its name. It is *NOT* a reservoir.[attachment=0:2ybgemei]stuff 052.jpg[/attachment:2ybgemei]
> Sorry its a bit blurry, I blew up a thumbnail. (that sounds like it could hurt)
> 
> 
> 
> That is called......stuff lake...
> 
> How about Silver Lake ?
Click to expand...

You're in the neighborhood.


----------



## .45

Lake Blanche ?


----------



## Loke

Lake is the first name, but not Blanche.


----------



## .45

Lake Lillian ?


----------



## huntnbum

Lake Blurry?

OK I win.

Or do I?, Maybe I don't belong in this game!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

white pine lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lake solitude?


----------



## Loke

It shares a name with my in-laws.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lake A-holes. Wait that's my in-laws. :x


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> It shares a name with my in-laws.


Great...their name is Desolation ?


----------



## .45

Mary ?


----------



## Huge29

Lake Wilde?


----------



## Loke

fixed blade said:


> Lake A-holes. Wait that's my in-laws. :x


I didn't know our wives were related :shock: :shock:

By the way, its in Utah County (barely).


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I will be willing to bet anyone out there $100 that I have the worlds worse in-laws. I dare anyone to take the bet! :twisted:


----------



## Loke

.55's old cowboy friend would know where this is.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> .55's old cowboy friend would know where this is.


The book writer ? Who ?... :?


----------



## Loke

The one from Alpine.


----------



## RynoUT

Well it looks like I've been DQ'd on a technicality...I tried my darndest to not use the word lake, but i screwed that right up...For those that are wondering, it was Left Hand Reservoir. Stupid words anyway


----------



## .45

Hardy ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Silver lake flat res.?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

ryno loke got it.


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Hardy ?


Now you get to find a new pic, unless you want to try to guess the one that K2 posted.


----------



## .45

I like your idea Loke.....


----------



## Huge29

Lake Hardy?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Maybe a ski resort or something.


----------



## Loke

Huge29 said:


> Lake Hardy?


You are correct, but .55 beat you to it.


----------



## Huge29

Loke said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Hardy?
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct, but .55 beat you to it.
Click to expand...

I see that, I did not realize that I was a page behind the current posts. *\-\*


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Hardy?
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct, but .55 beat you to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see that, I did not realize that I was a page behind the current posts. *\-\*
Click to expand...

For once...I can agree with you.... *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

get a room you two!


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> get a room you two!


For who ? You and Al Hansen ? Ha ha ..... _(O)_


----------



## k2muskie

Good Morning all...am I up with this photo?


----------



## .45

Yes you are K2....  ....Although, it looks like someplace I was really, really drunk at. Can't remember where.... *\-\* 

Any clues you'd care to give out ?


----------



## k2muskie

.45 said:


> Yes you are K2....  ....Although, it looks like someplace I was really, really drunk at. Can't remember where.... *\-\*
> 
> Any clues you'd care to give out ?


Clue number one:

Elevation is 8,750 feet


----------



## k2muskie

Clue Number Two:

Stage from clue one and if you dare allows you to hike here...now I know I've given it away... 8)


----------



## .45

Telluride ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

alta?


----------



## k2muskie

Neither Telluride or Alta: I'm working on clue number 3.


----------



## BRL1

The lodge at the top of Snowbasin.


----------



## k2muskie

BRL1 said:


> The lodge at the top of Snowbasin.


Oh we could have a WINNER but...need the name.


----------



## .45

Trappers Ridge Clubhouse?


----------



## k2muskie

.45 said:


> Trappers Ridge Clubhouse?


Nope, nada, not the correct name...Hmmm I guess you we're drunk when you visited it. 8)


----------



## .45

k2muskie said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trappers Ridge Clubhouse?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, nada, not the correct name...Hmmm I guess you we're drunk when you visited it. 8)
Click to expand...

I think I was worse than that.......weeeeeeee,


----------



## BRL1

Needles lodge.


----------



## k2muskie

BRL1 said:


> Needles lodge.


We have a winner  ...sorry for the delayed response the computer took a crapola and needed a hard boot.

http://www.snowbasin.com/winter/mtn_havens.asp

:wink: :wink:


----------



## BRL1

Ok here it is.

[attachment=0:16daiub5]IMGP0566.jpg[/attachment:16daiub5]


----------



## .45

Is that Moosehorn ?


----------



## Huge29

Cliff or Long Lake?


----------



## huntnbum

Tony's Grove?


----------



## BRL1

Sorry had to go do the family thing today.

.45 wrong

Huge29 wrong

Huntnbum right


----------



## huntnbum

Should be easy

[attachment=0:1g3xx3bs]Guess.JPG[/attachment:1g3xx3bs]


----------



## .45

Are the words L O A H burned in the ice ? .......Rockport ?


----------



## huntnbum

Nope

but close


----------



## .45

I don't recognize it in the winter.....maybe Jordanelle ?


----------



## huntnbum

keep trying


----------



## Huge29

Echo?


----------



## .45

Deer Creek will be my last guess.......I don't like looking at snow covered lakes... :mrgreen:


----------



## huntnbum

nope
and
nope


----------



## .45

Okay.....one more....Mantua ? ......and that's it...


----------



## huntnbum

Too far north


----------



## BRL1

East canyon.


----------



## Huge29

East Canyon?
Edit, 2 late again :evil:


----------



## huntnbum

BINGO

BRL1


----------



## BRL1

[attachment=0:3d8ytn3i]IMGP0054.JPG[/attachment:3d8ytn3i]


----------



## huntnbum

Smith and Morehouse?


----------



## Loke

Looks a bit like the south west end of Silver Lake Flat Reservoir. But I'm probably wrong.

But I did get the 3000th reply


----------



## BRL1

Huntnbum got it.


----------



## huntnbum

This may get tough

[attachment=0:27dujmyz]pic2.JPG[/attachment:27dujmyz]


----------



## .45

Richfield ?


----------



## huntnbum

Nope.


Hint:State Park


----------



## Huge29

Yuba or the one at Antelope Island?


----------



## .45

Territorial State House Park...?


----------



## huntnbum

WINNER!

Antelope Island


----------



## Huge29

Pic


----------



## Loke

Twolaneroad arch, Arches National park.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Twolaneroad arch, Arches National park.


Loke.....go wake up Huge29....he's getting old and falls asleep easy.... :mrgreen:


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Bryce Canyon?


----------



## Huge29

.45 said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twolaneroad arch, Arches National park.
> 
> 
> 
> Loke.....go wake up Huge29....he's getting old and falls asleep easy.... :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

 :mrgreen: LOL, come on, the context of me using that joke was way funnier than your use, actually your answer did not really merit a response, I saw it as soon as you put it up.



BrookTroutKid said:


> Bryce Canyon?


Close enough, I figured that one you fellows would get this easily as it is in your backyard, good work! It is on Hwy 12 (I think??) just east of Bryce.


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twolaneroad arch, Arches National park.
> 
> 
> 
> Loke.....go wake up Huge29....he's getting old and falls asleep easy.... :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :mrgreen: LOL, come on, the context of me using that joke was way funnier than your use, actually your answer did not really merit a response, I saw it as soon as you put it up.
> 
> 
> 
> BrookTroutKid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bryce Canyon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close enough, I figured that one you fellows would get this easily as it is in your backyard, good work! It is on Hwy 12 (I think??) just east of Bryce.
Click to expand...

Soooo ? You were awake the whole time..? :shock: ....I never knew that was on Hwy 12...good post Huge29 !!


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Will anyone get this one,? hints may be needed.


----------



## .45

Coal Creek ?


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Nope


----------



## Huge29

Calf Creek?


----------



## .45

Fiddler's Canyon ? 

Close ?


----------



## Loke

Spanish fork river?


----------



## BrookTroutKid

No no no


----------



## .45

Santa Clara River ?


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Closer but no


----------



## .45

Shoal Creek by Enterprise ?


----------



## BrookTroutKid

No, its part of the water source that feeds sand hollow


----------



## .45

I was going to say the Virgin River...but I didn't think you ever got that far from Minersville..


----------



## Huge29

Crab Creek?


----------



## BrookTroutKid

What fork of the Virgin River .45?
BTW my family owns part of that river thats why I get out so far from Minersville.


----------



## Huge29

Where the middle leg of Johnson Creek meets up with the virgin?


----------



## BrookTroutKid

No, all right im sick of this picture, this fork runs through Zion!


----------



## .45

Fort Pearce ? *\-\*


----------



## BrookTroutKid

.55 .55 .55 .55 .55 .55 .55 Wow your old *\-\* :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

Hang on BTK.....Huge29 will get it soon...He's HOT !! 8)

I have other things to do...I can't just play around here all night... :mrgreen:


----------



## BrookTroutKid

I just peed myself laughing so hard, you have important stuff to do. -BaHa!- :rotfl: :rotfl: *()* O-|-O


----------



## Huge29

Pine or kolob?


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Your killin me your really killin me ITS THE NORTH FORK OF THE VIRGIN RIVER WE ALREADY DISCUSSED THIS!!!!!!!! your up Huge 29 or .55 I dont care!


----------



## Huge29

Taylor or North Creek?


----------



## Huge29

Here it is, this is much easier than it may first appear:


----------



## Huge29

Here is a view from the top looking down:


----------



## .45

Awesome looking country Huge29 !! I wouldn't have a clue except for the Lake Powell area..


----------



## HOGAN

Looks like the Clive or Aragonite area?


----------



## Nor-tah

Top of the shoot at kings peak.


----------



## RnF

Weekend_Warrior said:


> Top of the shoot at kings peak.


You beat me to it! I actually knew one and I was a day late and a dollar short. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah

So did I get it Huge?


----------



## Loke

Huge? Are you there? Hello?


----------



## Huge29

Sorry guys, I have been out of state, yes it is Anderson Pass (scree slide) en route to King's Peak


----------



## Nor-tah

Here is a little different one.
[attachment=1:1nv11hoh]100_1325.jpg[/attachment:1nv11hoh]

And another view from a little higher up.
[attachment=0:1nv11hoh]DSC01498.jpg[/attachment:1nv11hoh]

Have at it!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm sorry but I'm protesting this photo because you changed your user name. It almost as bad as me changing my avatar every two weeks.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lake powell?


----------



## Nor-tah

Ha come on man I had good reason. In a week or two you wont even remember the old me!


----------



## Petersen

Waianapanapa Beach, Maui


----------



## Nor-tah

Good job man!! Thats it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nor-tah said:


> Ha come on man I had good reason. In a week or two you wont even remember the old me!


Huh. Explaination please....


----------



## Nor-tah

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=5031&p=59563#p59563

I didnt know when I signed up. Also I try not to just be a weekend warrior. I like to fish everyday!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Oh... Did he to the 'pose' too! :mrgreen: You know down on one knee holding a fish out. Maybe that's why I'm so confused.


----------



## Huge29

I am thinking of a new start myself, probably change it to "fixed_blade." I think I could distinguish myself by making posts that are consistently over 3 lines long or that are simply in congruence with the topic at hand and have my avatar be a Jim Carey or Will Ferrel (only ones that he was not playing a role as a gay fellar); I think that would be plenty to keep the two of us straight. :rotfl: You have to admit, that was funny!! :lol: You know I meant that in the most loving way (brotherly love, that is, after all I am in Philadelphia tonight, of all places...).


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

**** bankers.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

remember this guy he hates bankers.


----------



## NHS

Is that fixed blade senior?


----------



## Petersen

Huge29 said:


> after all I am in Philadelphia tonight, of all places...).


Let me guess... Um, Hampton Inn?


----------



## NHS

Petersen said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> after all I am in Philadelphia tonight, of all places...).
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess... Um, Hampton Inn?
Click to expand...

Let me guess.....Um, URL?


----------



## Petersen

NHS said:


> Let me guess.....Um, URL?


Um, IP address.


----------



## Huge29

NHS said:


> Petersen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> after all I am in Philadelphia tonight, of all places...).
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess... Um, Hampton Inn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess.....Um, URL?
Click to expand...

WOW!! You can see that from the IP? That is a little scary! I hope that is only available to you. You just making sure that I am shooting straight? Well how good are you? Last night was Philly tonight I am actually not in PA at all, but indeed at a Hampton Inn, I was simply trying to play off the "love" line and not look so gay.

Fixed, who is that guy and why did you make me barf in my mouth by looking at it?


----------



## NHS

That shows you how much I know about these here fancy adding machines. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Haven't you seen nothing but trouble. That's dan ackroid he hates bankers more than anyone in the world. He throws them in wood chippers. Weird movie.


----------



## Petersen

Huge29 said:


> WOW!! You can see that from the IP?


I can see what you're wearing too, but we won't talk about that. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Pete you forgot to post a picture. Quit looking up my Ip address what ever that is. Kinda sounds dirty.


----------



## Petersen

Anyway, I guess it's my turn to post a photo since I recognized the beach in Nor-tah's (formerly known as Weekend_Warrior) post. By the way, this is nowhere near Philadelphia.

[attachment=0:26m6re9y]kiwld.jpg[/attachment:26m6re9y]


----------



## Nor-tah

fixed blade said:


> Oh... Did he to the 'pose' too! :mrgreen: You know down on one knee holding a fish out. Maybe that's why I'm so confused.


Come on man enough with the pose!! Jk Got to be known for something i guess.
Petersen-
No idea where that is?


----------



## Loke

Is that Sand Mountain in the background?


----------



## Petersen

Loke said:


> Is that Sand Mountain in the background?


Yup, the road to Little Sahara Sand Dunes with Sand Mountain ahead. Your turn.


----------



## Huge29

Hwy 24?


----------



## Loke

If someone wants a turn, jump in. I'm low on pics (again).


----------



## Petersen

Loke said:


> If someone wants a turn, jump in. I'm low on pics (again).


I just happen to have another...

[attachment=0:urg4sm2p]wp.jpg[/attachment:urg4sm2p]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

some where near hanksville?


----------



## Petersen

Nope. It's a fairly well-known landmark in southwestern Utah.


----------



## BRL1

Looks like Mollie's Nipple between Hurricane and St. George.


----------



## Petersen

BRL1 said:


> Looks like Mollie's Nipple between Hurricane and St. George.


That's exactly right.  You're up.


----------



## BRL1




----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yuba?


----------



## BRL1

Yeah Fixed Blade you got it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3




----------



## Loke

Delle?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope not delle


----------



## Loke

Is the mountain in the background the Stansbury Range?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Maybe???? o.k. yes.


----------



## STEVO

Is it off that Isosepa exit, On your way to horseshoe? By the salt plant?


----------



## Loke

Across the freeway from Timpie Springs.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

stevo's getting very very warm. I'd go as far as to say hot.


----------



## STEVO

Isnt that place now turned into some paintball course??


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm not sure about that. It just looked like a closed gas station to me. No one has named the correct area so far.


----------



## STEVO

Its not by chance that old place out in Ibapah by the nev border is it?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope your getting colder


----------



## Loke

Is that just off I-80 on the Skull Valley Road?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

define 'just off'


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

If you're talking less than a mile from I-80 then no.


----------



## Loke

Then I have no idea, and Google Earth is no help, either.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You and stevo are very close, At one point stevo was within 15 miles.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

That place you're think of just off I-80 is ripped down now. It's to bad that place was like something out of the futuristic movies.


----------



## Loke

On Skull Valley Road west of Dry Canyon, and east of Hickman Knolls?[attachment=0:1zhsi259]GoogleEarth_Image.jpg[/attachment:1zhsi259]


----------



## Huge29

Maybe you or I misunderstood Steveo's answer, in any case, it is on the Skull Valley road (Hwy 196) south of I-80 on the east side of the road about 10 miles or so south of I-80 about 10 miles north of Dugway, it is even on Google Street view, just confirmed it.


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> That place you're think of just off I-80 is ripped down now. It's to bad that place was like something out of the futuristic movies.


BTW what you are referring to is Delle. just on the north side of I-80, that was like the first guess.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's right in the middle of a big designated area. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The place stevo was talking about is north of this place you need to name the designated are Huge29 Then I'll turn the raines over to you.................................................................... you did a great job at finding it on google. but I'm looking for the name of the area..... 

More than four lines, just for you Huge29. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke

I tried to link to the picture on google street view. Didn't work. But the nearest ghost town is Iosepa if that is what you're looking for.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yep it worked, but thats not it. It's on the other side of the road and further south.


----------



## Huge29

Impressive 4 lines, but spaces don't count, or I would type like this:
S
k
u
l
l

V
a
l
l
e
y

I
n
d
i
a
n

R
e
s
e
r
v
a
t
i
o
n


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

:lol: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 

Yes but

What tribe 

of Indian????


----------



## Loke

The sign says "Pony Station"


----------



## Huge29

U R on 1 tonight, Goshute!!! Or should I say wannabe nuclear waste dump tribe.

Give me a second!


----------



## Loke

Wouldn't that be the Skull Valley Gosutes?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Huge29 said:


> U R on 1 tonight, Goshute!!! Or should I say wannabe nuclear waste dump tribe.
> 
> Give me a second!


You are correct sir. Hey I found out you're from carbon county. We could be related, my dads from old Dregerton...Or east carbon now a days.

Jahan told me you guys are all from there.


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> U R on 1 tonight, Goshute!!! Or should I say wannabe nuclear waste dump tribe.
> 
> Give me a second!
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct sir. Hey I found out you're from carbon county. We could be related, my dads from old Dregerton...Or east carbon now a days.
> 
> Jahan told me you guys are all from there.
Click to expand...

Don't believe everything he tells you, just because I am from there does not mean that we are related, you are thinking of Emery County, my mom went out and got some new blood to add to the gene pool, it made the family tree a little more forky versus round...I won't claim that I even know where East Carbon is...j/k. I loved growing up there, but it would be tough to go back and make a living there.


----------



## Huge29

Where is this?
I found this page for this pic, what a cool goal to visit all towns/cities in the state, go ahead and try to cheat you only have to look through 468 pics http://www.dreambreeze.com/Pages/UtahCityByCity.html I remember Olene Walker had done that, cool little goal. Anyone here done that?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Sunny side, or spring canyon???


----------



## Loke

It's cheating to cheat when a guy is out of town and can't disguise his pics :shock:


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> Sunny side, or spring canyon???


 :rotfl: 
No, I knew that you would fall for that little trick of mine LOL :rotfl: I would not make that error, although you are on to a good clue from that previous post of mine, kind of.

Thanks for watching by back Loke, but I did that just for fixed :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

East carbon?


----------



## Loke

Is there a famous tall person from this town?


----------



## NHS

Looks familiar Huge. 

You have family from Dragerton fixed? I am not ashamed to say a major branch of my family tree sways over eastern Carbon County.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

My dad moved to colorado to go to college the day he graduated high school. He's 63 now and lives in wyoming but he was born and raised there. My grandpa was a coal miner.


----------



## Huge29

Loke said:


> Is there a famous tall person from this town?


I thought you would be on this one, but no, not this town.

NHS, it is good that you don't participate in mine since my pics aren't very geographically diverse.


----------



## Loke

or was it a high school of the same name?


----------



## Huge29

Loke said:


> or was it a high school of the same name?


I think I see what you mean, yes, are you simply trying to not guess and leave it for someone else, since you clearly already know the answer? I can give you a new one, you know all of these little ones, how about this one? NHS is exempt again.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

what's the anwser to the other one


----------



## Loke

Sego?


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> what's the anwser to the other one


Loke obviously knows the answer, but is apparently leaving it up for grabs, so go ahead. I just through out the other one especially for him. It is within a 50-mile radius of East Carbon, Loke gives a pretty good clue.

Not sego.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

beats the hell out of me wellington, green river?


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> beats the hell out of me wellington, green river?


No, but same county as Green River.


----------



## Loke

Rains?


----------



## NHS

A horrific tragedy occurred in the location of Huge's last picture.


----------



## Loke

Were Butch and Sundance rumored to have robbed a payroll here?


----------



## Huge29

Loke said:


> Were Butch and Sundance rumored to have robbed a payroll here?


U R just the biggest nerd!!!!!!! :evil: I mean that in the most kind way. You now your shiz! I am pretty certain that this is the one, but what is the actual name? There are a few that are all close.

NHS-I think you are thinking of a different one, this one is behind a locked gate closer to home, just down from Ford Ridge to the south.


----------



## Loke

I was thinking of Castle Gate.









And no, I don't think they died in Bolivia.


----------



## NHS

Huge. You are correct. Now I looked closer at it I was mistaken. I thought it was the old store at Winter Quarters.


----------



## Huge29

Loke said:


> I was thinking of Castle Gate.


Nope, go west young man...


----------



## Loke

Standardville?


----------



## Huge29

Loke said:


> Standardville?


 Same general area, this is in Mutual, just up the road, I think there are 5-6 right in there in Spring Canyon, pretty cool stuff. It is a popular moderate climbing area now.

I will not be monitoring this closely as I am on a biz trip still, NHS and Loke both know where the other one is, so they can put a new one up or give the correct answer once someone figures out the other one, which I will repost here:


----------



## Loke

You mean no one has guessed Emery yet?


----------



## STEVO

umm, Emery?


----------



## Loke

STEVO said:


> umm, Emery?


Looks like you're up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

****, I almost said emery. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke

OK, I'm tired of waiting. Here's one for the new guys. The old timers need to hold off for a while to let the new folks figure it out.[attachment=0:37gmjf0z]stuff 049.jpg[/attachment:37gmjf0z]


----------



## Pavlik

Does not look like anywhere I have fished before. Let me take a guess... Deer Creek?


----------



## Huge29

Is it the initials S. C.?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Huge your pretty new go ahead and guess.


----------



## Huge29

Loke only has me by 28 posts, so my goal is to overtake him before the night is over and officially be a veteran with a life, rumor has it that only the loser UWN nerds go for more than 2,000 posts :lol: .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I don't think he's talking about total posts a-hole. He's talking about new to where is this. :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS

I just drove by there the other day Loke. I was with a person who had never heard the story of that lake. It was fun to tell it to him.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Huge29 said:


> rumor has it that only the loser UWN nerds go for more than 2,000 posts


Geez Huge29 did I make out with your sister or something???Whats all this animostiy towards fixed blade?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I don't think this is the lake you guys think it is.


----------



## NHS

I know which lake it is. I use the term "lake" loosely. Or should I say "ghost lake".


----------



## Pavlik

Well, what is this lake? And what is the story behind it???


----------



## NHS

Pavlik said:


> Well, what is this lake? And what is the story behind it???


Here is a hint: You were very close when you took pictures of the new wind farm.


----------



## STEVO

was it the old thistle creek?


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> rumor has it that only the loser UWN nerds go for more than 2,000 posts
> 
> 
> 
> Geez Huge29 did I make out with your sister or something???Whats all this animostiy towards fixed blade?
Click to expand...

You know that I meant that in the most kind way...FYI I do have 109 of my posts in this thread, over the last 120 or so pages on here, how's that for a newby?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

STEVO said:


> was it the old thistle creek?


 :shock:


----------



## STEVO

Treehugnhuntr said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> 
> was it the old thistle creek?
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:
Click to expand...

 :roll:

The picture looks old, I had never seen the lake that flooded Thistls, so its a guess. Is it right????


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I think so. That was the reason for my little face. Who posted the picture?


----------



## STEVO

It was Loke, I guess ill post a picture & if it was not right, he can come back and kick my azz :lol:

This might be easy for some people, But im a little low on pictures on my work computer!!!!


----------



## Pavlik

Somewhere in the high Uintas?


----------



## STEVO

nope


----------



## Nor-tah

Lower fish creek?


----------



## STEVO

Yup , your up!!!


----------



## Loke

Yes, it was Thistle Lake. It was the inspiration for the "Where is This" thread on the old forum. I was returning home from a job in Helper or Price, and remembered that I had an old photo taken from the top of Stewart road on our way to deer camp. That was also the year that I shot my first deer.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Yes, it was Thistle Lake. It was the inspiration for the "Where is This" thread on the old forum. I was returning home from a job in Helper or Price, and remembered that I had an old photo taken from the top of Stewart road on our way to deer camp. That was also *the year that I shot my first deer*.


1926 ? 270's weren't invented yet...


----------



## Loke

I beg your pardon!!! The 270 was introduced in the Winchester model 54 in 1925 thank you.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> I beg your pardon!!! The 270 was introduced in the Winchester model 54 in 1925 thank you.


Oh !!! :shock:

I guess you did use one then ?... :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke

sure. 




does any one have a picture?

Nor-tah????


----------



## .45

Try this Loke....should be easy for you...


----------



## Loke

I've actually driven by there about 6 times in the past couple of months, wishing I had a camera so I could put it on "Where is This". :shock: :mrgreen: :wink:

And it is no where near the Granddaddy Reservoir.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> I've actually driven by there about 6 times in the past couple of months, wishing I had a camera so I could put it on "Where is This". :shock: :mrgreen: :wink:
> 
> And it is no where near the Granddaddy Reservoir.


4 years for me.... :? ..... Now I wish I had the bigger camera, I still haven't stopped there yet..


----------



## Loke

I guess you could call that mud hole to the west, Granddaddy Reservoir if you wanted.


----------



## NHS

I even know where that one is.....I just don't know what it is called.


----------



## .45

NHS said:


> I even know where that one is.....I just don't know what it is called.


Me neither.... :?

Well Loke or NHS......time to post up...


----------



## Loke

I'm out of pics.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Looks like your up. Possibly my relative!  .45 you've missed alot that NHS. :wink:


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Looks like your up. Possibly my relative!  .45 you've missed alot that NHS. :wink:


Say that again please....I don't understand hilbilly language.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke

Or does someone else want to guess where .45's picture is?


----------



## NHS

I'm getting one ready now. It will be up in just a minute.


----------



## .45

NHS said:


> I'm getting one ready now. It will be up in just a minute.


zzzzzzzzzz hic, hic.....zzzzzzzzzzz hic, burp.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzz hic, fart......zzzzzzzz snore, snore.....


----------



## Loke

By the way, .45's was the Tintic Standard Reduction Mill.








You can find anything on the internet....


----------



## NHS

Okay. Wake up .55 and 17/365's. My computer is running slow tonight. Here is a little different perspective.


----------



## .45

I woke up and it looks like an old oak tree leaf..... :mrgreen:

Thanks Loke....I never knew the name of that....


----------



## .45

Provo River drainage?


----------



## NHS

Nope. It is a drainage, I'll give you that......although I don't know what gave that one away. :wink:


----------



## .45

NHS said:


> Nope. It is a drainage, I'll give you that......although I don't know what gave that one away. :wink:


Weber basin ?


----------



## RynoUT

Cedar Breaks...Adams Canyon?


----------



## NHS

RynoUT got it. Cedar Breaks, from space. It looks like your up.


----------



## RynoUT

Super easy but it's all I've got on hand...


----------



## Pavlik

Carbon County? Just kidding


----------



## Nor-tah

Well while I was away, perfecting "the pose" as fixed blade has named it for 12 measly hours, you fetchers go and post three more pages of posts and like 4 more pics... Wow guys just wow. :lol: :lol: JK I have had a busy day with work and school. I am glad you guys kept it going.


----------



## RynoUT

Ok since nobody guessed it you fellars may have to go on without me...I'll be back Saturday night


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I don't know. I tried to cheat and it yelled at me!


----------



## .45

Could be Paria....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Two more posts .45 and you'll join me and pro in the covented 2000 club. I think pete needs to give us a platinum bar or something next to our user name.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Two more posts .45 and you'll join me and pro in the covented 2000 club. I think pete needs to give us a platinum bar or something next to our user name.


Now I only have one more to make and I'm done for the year......that's way too much time dinking around on the web.....


----------



## Al Hansen

Jeez .45 and fixed blade. :lol:


----------



## Loke

You'd better save that 2000th post for something important. It would be a shame to pass such a milestone with something mundane and trivial.


----------



## NHS

Whose turn is it anyway? Somebody please put a picture up I won't be able to identify.


----------



## BrookTroutKid

_.45 post on BTK's fishing report_


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

*Somebody post a picture!!!!*


----------



## Petersen

[attachment=0:33emxzk7]rov.jpg[/attachment:33emxzk7]
Here's one... Not exactly in Utah, but the when and where (exact location) shouldn't be all that difficult.


----------



## BrookTroutKid

The sea of Tranquility?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Uranus!


----------



## Petersen

Not the Sea of Tranquility. 

And maybe Uranus but not mine. :shock:


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Is that a telephone pole?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

good eye btk. I think it's a catholic cross. It is easter ya know!


----------



## BrookTroutKid

:lol:


----------



## Huge29

I'll go:


----------



## .45

Im think'in maybe Butler Wash.....


----------



## Huge29

.45 said:


> Im think'in maybe Butler Wash.....


Maybe http://www.takemytrip.com/nvazut/nvazut_0390_91.htm I have never even heard of that; is it popular?


----------



## RynoUT

If anybody knows mine, I'm back...Don't wanna steal anybodys turn though...


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im think'in maybe Butler Wash.....
Click to expand...

Maybe http://www.takemytrip.com/nvazut/nvazut_0390_91.htm I have never even heard of that; *is it popular?[/*quote]

Yes it is... 

I 'think' take the SR 95 from south of Blanding toward the Bear Ears area and it is on the road....maybe 20 west of Blanding....


----------



## .45

RynoUT said:


> If anybody knows mine, I'm back...Don't wanna steal anybodys turn though...


Ryno is right !! We should clear his up before we continue....

Any clues for us RynoUT ?


----------



## RynoUT

.45 said:


> RynoUT said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody knows mine, I'm back...Don't wanna steal anybodys turn though...
> 
> 
> 
> Ryno is right !! We should clear his up before we continue....
> 
> Any clues for us RynoUT ?
Click to expand...

Far southern end of the state... You may have seen this place on tv a time or two...


----------



## Loke

How many wives do you need to have to live here?


----------



## Huge29

On that not...Hildale? If so, give it to Loke?


----------



## Loke

I don't know what you're talking about :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## .45

Johnson Canyon ?


----------



## RynoUT

.45 said:


> Johnson Canyon ?


Johnson Canyon indeed


----------



## .45

I think I'm up....not sure though... :?


----------



## Loke

Isn't that in Cedar City?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Isn't that in Cedar City?


It is......do you what the location is called ?


----------



## Loke

Nope.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Nope.


That's okay....Providence Landing....your up Loke...


----------



## Loke

This one should be easy. Name the nearest intersection, they're two fairly famous streets.[attachment=0:1f97cglv]stuff 050.jpg[/attachment:1f97cglv]


----------



## scott_rn

broadway at bowling green?


----------



## Loke

It is toward Bowling Green on Broadway, but I was thinking of a different Street.


----------



## scott_rn

Wall Street?


----------



## Loke

You're up.


----------



## scott_rn

[attachment=0:23g5smo3]DSCF0020.JPG[/attachment:23g5smo3]
"I am a rock, I am an island"


----------



## BrookTroutKid

.45 WHEN DID YOU COME TO CEDAR?  Its providence center by the way, our lighthouse is weird. :?


----------



## Petersen

The Charging Bull isn't on Wall Street. Originally it was dropped right in front of the New York Stock Exchange, but now it sits at the tip of Bowling Green Park on Broadway. According to Google maps, the nearest intersection seems to be Broadway and Beaver Street.


----------



## Petersen

The island, I think, is Phantom Ship Island at Crater Lake, Oregon.


----------



## scott_rn

Petersen said:


> The island, I think, is Phantom Ship Island at Crater Lake, Oregon.


Take it away Petersen


----------



## Petersen

[attachment=0:3nsspl7l]temp.jpg[/attachment:3nsspl7l]
I'm not sure how difficult this one will be. Think uranium.


----------



## .45

The logical place to say would be Moab...but, you being such a sneaky guy Petersen...I'm going with just behind and before Ticaboo... 

Or.........Temple Mountain.... :?


----------



## Petersen

.45 said:


> Or.........Temple Mountain.... :?


Is that your car in the photo .45? Yes, it's the west side of Temple Mountain in the San Rafael Reef. Your turn.


----------



## .45

Petersen said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or.........Temple Mountain.... :?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your car in the photo .45? Yes, it's the west side of Temple Mountain in the San Rafael Reef. Your turn.
Click to expand...

That _was_ my car.... _(O)_...The one I'm driving while taking this pic. isn't much better, although I'm going 85 mph....


----------



## RynoUT

Oak Creek range...West of Scipio


----------



## .45

RynoUT said:


> Oak Creek range...West of Scipio


I can see why you might say that, but my book is calling it something else....any more names you'd care to throw out...?


----------



## .45

Actually RynoUT ....you're right about the location....  ....My book calls it the Canyon Mountains..........your up !!


----------



## RynoUT

ok, how about Canyon Mountains


----------



## RynoUT

You beat me to it...pic on the way


----------



## RynoUT

Runnin out of pictures!! Here ya go...


----------



## .45

Parker Mountain ?


----------



## RynoUT

.45 said:


> Parker Mountain ?


Good guess...It kinda looks like it but try again...


----------



## .45

How about looking the other way...west of Otter Creek...Forshea Mountains..?


----------



## RynoUT

.45 said:


> How about looking the other way...west of Otter Creek...Forshea Mountains..?


I'll admit that you're pretty warm, but haven't got it yet...


----------



## El Matador

Looks like Fish Lake mountain to me.


----------



## RynoUT

El Matador said:


> Looks like Fish Lake mountain to me.


Fish Lake range, but what Mountain?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Fish Lake Hightop Platau?


----------



## RynoUT

fixed blade said:


> Fish Lake Hightop Platau?


No, but close...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Mt. Marvine?


----------



## RynoUT

fixed blade said:


> Mt. Marvine?


High Top was closer...


----------



## Petersen

Boobe Hole Mountain


----------



## RynoUT

Petersen said:


> Boobe Hole Mountain


And the winner is..................Boobe Hole!!!
Your up Petersen...


----------



## Petersen

[attachment=0:1ie8bsbu]bb.jpg[/attachment:1ie8bsbu]
Okay, this is a little obscure, but what the heck... It's a cool place. There's a river at the bottom of that hole.


----------



## scott_rn

Paria?


----------



## Petersen

North of there quite a ways.


----------



## Huge29

Black Box in the Swell?


----------



## Petersen

You've got it. The dark and mysterious Black Box that the San Rafael River flows through in the San Rafael Swell. You're up.


----------



## Huge29

Cool, never been to it, but around it many times.


----------



## Pavlik

Lost Creek Res?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Dutton?


----------



## bowhunter3

we still playing this game?


----------



## bowhunter3

anyone here? :?


----------



## Pavlik

Yea, what's the answer?


----------



## bowhunter3

Pavlik said:


> Yea, what's the answer?


I have no clue but I wish we could either get a yes that was right or some sort of clue.


----------



## bowhunter3

Ok, Huge 29 just told me the answer, he can't get on right now so I will give a clue that he told me.

A Chevy can't make it up this road to the service antenna area. :lol: At the top of the ridge are all the antennas for Price area


----------



## jahan

Is it the Towers above Scofield. Looks like it is overlooking highway 6. I think he wants Ford Ridge.


----------



## jahan

I am pretty sure it is Ford Ridge, but I will not be on the forums until Monday, so someone else post a pic in my spot.


----------



## bowhunter3

jahan said:


> Is it the Towers above Scofield. Looks like it is overlooking highway 6. I think he wants Ford Ridge.


Yep you got it.


----------



## jahan

Someone else have at it.


----------



## bowhunter3




----------



## .45

Steinaker Reservoir ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Up the crick :wink: from steineker


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Up the crick :wink: from steineker


I was close turd-boy !!


----------



## bowhunter3

nope go up higher from there :wink:


----------



## .45

I would guess Red Fleet...

Now..........why would Huge29 tell you ? Do you work with him ? He's actually toooooooo busy to bug us on the forum ?????????? :shock:


----------



## bowhunter3

Much higher and that is just a pond that you see in the picture. Tell me the town. That should give it away  

I don't work with huge29 he lives in slc, I am out here in Vernal. I think he emailed me because I was asking him why he isn't posting the answer.


----------



## bowhunter3

Fixed Blade, post yours, I am out. See you all Monday. By the way if you havnt got it right I will let you know Monday. Think much higher up though. Flaming Gorge might give it away to. Tell me the town


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

John Jarvie Historical site?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Dutch John?


----------



## JAT83

329 pages on this topic? Holy Macarel! :shock: I don't know where the location is


----------



## fixed blade XC-3




----------



## .45

I'll take a stab.............Hardware Ranch ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

This one is alot harder than people will think. I'm willing to bet it's going to be tough. Hint its right off a highway.

Name the highway and nearest town....


----------



## .45

Highway 40 near Heber.... :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope go north and think of a higher number highway.


----------



## Huge29

.45 said:


> I would guess Red Fleet...
> 
> Now..........why would Huge29 tell you ? Do you work with him ? He's actually toooooooo busy to bug us on the forum ?????????? :shock:


Sorry guys...I work at a bank and they apparently upgraded security over the weekend; I can now view the site, but not be logged in....? logs me out as soon as I log (if any of you have suggestions, great, it does the same thing on Firefox as on Explorer) so I saw bh3's post and replied to him, not to mention no one else had email ability, only private messages, which I can't do without being logged in.

And .45, I did get the stickers, thx so much, I tried to send a private message, but I get the following error "Some users couldn't be added as they have disabled private message receipt." Do you have private messages disabled from all of the hate mail? :lol: j/k, thx again to you and the fellar who made them!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Somebody guess already jeez!


----------



## Huge29

hwy 237, is that too high?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes the number is. It's not in utah


----------



## Huge29

191/189 in Jackson area?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You're very close name the closet town.


----------



## Huge29

Moran?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Head south aways.


----------



## .45

Dubois or Pinedale ? Or, the other way ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

more souther!


----------



## Huge29

Kemmerer or Mtn View?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

too far south now, go norther.


----------



## Huge29

189/Big Piney?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

189/Bondurant? 89/Moose?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Bondurant Is getting closer, Now move souther.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Marbleton? La Barge?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

it's on 89 name the one of the two towns it's between. No ones got it yet, and name the animal in the picture. _(O)_


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Alpine, Etna, Thayne, Afton, Cokeville.



Elk.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes alpine is correct the other is Hoback. Good work big tiger, and yes they are elk.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You know what would be nice?

*IF TREE WOULD POST A **** PICTURE*!


----------



## bowhunter3

:lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

[attachment=0:3hyff40a]DSCN0461.JPG[/attachment:3hyff40a]

Good one blade. Remember when I kicked you sister in the chin and circumcised you at the same time???
Get off me man!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Remember when I kicked you sister in the chin and circumcised you at the same time


Where do you come up with this ****. That is down right genius comedy right there.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Monte cristo?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Close. That a pretty broad guess.


----------



## NHS

tree, how do you do the 'click me and make me bigger' fancy picture post?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Most of my pics are high resolution and very large files. I just drag the photo to my desk top, upload the file and place it inline.

Or, the answer I was leaning towards...... :shock: Magic -/O\-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Huntington?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I said you were close on the first guess and you move 250 miles south?  What is it with you squirrel eaters anyway?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Crap I ment huntsville.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Again, close. But you are so **** vague. How about a road/highway and the nearest CWMU?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Henefer?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

You're getting farther away again.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

woordruff?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

That's a little closer than Henefer, but not much. Your first guess was the closest.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Somewhere close to highway 39 that's my final answer and I'll lock that in.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Closest CWMU?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I couldn't name one cwmu in the state.


----------



## Huge29

Woodruff Creek South or Deseret?


----------



## Pavlik

That looks familiar. Is it by the side of the road that runs alongside the South Fork of the Ogden River leading to Causey?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

No, no and no.

Pavlik is close. CWMU?


----------



## bowhunter3

east fork chalk creek


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Pavlik was within 10 or 15 miles.


----------



## bowhunter3

Hell Canyon


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

OK, It's on Hwy 39. What CWMU is it closest to?

Google?


----------



## bowhunter3

skull crack


----------



## bowhunter3

doesn't give me the answer when I google it. :? On the map though skull crack is over there.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

North.


----------



## bowhunter3

Dry Bread


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

West.


----------



## bowhunter3

no clue.... La Plata, Broad Mouth


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Very close. Farther south. Same range as LaPlata.


----------



## EPEK

That is the pass on Hickman Canyon.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I'm not sure where Hickman Canyon is. What CWMU's is it by? :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hickman canyon is in tooele county.


----------



## Loke

so, Where is it?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Tree's not very good at this game is he loke.


----------



## Loke

What was the picture? I forgot.
Where's .55? He usually keeps this thing going.


----------



## Huge29

Can we just surrender and get a new one? Hasn't it been like 3-4 days on this one with no success?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ask loke he pretty much invented this game. I vote yes.


----------



## Loke

Where's Tree? I'm not really familiar with the CWMUs between Ogden and Woodruff. Maybe Woodruff Creek? Indian Creek? Rattlesnake Pass? Ingram Peak?


----------



## Loke

If you want to throw a picture up, go for it. We'll get back to Tree's if he complains about it.


----------



## Huge29

I'll go


----------



## Loke

The skyline in the background looks suspiciously like the San Rafael Swell.


----------



## LOAH

The Black Box? Swayze Leap?

I'm almost sure that's the swell though.


----------



## LOAH

Doh! Loke! :lol:


----------



## The Naturalist

Loke said:


> If you want to throw a picture up, go for it. We'll get back to Tree's if he complains about it.


I say Tree's is Dry Bread Hollow, and Huge's is Capitol Reef.


----------



## Huge29

getting warmerm; Loke is hot on the trail.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Warmer on mine as well. Farther down the canyon. Sorry, I wasn't around yesterday. I had a date with hillbilly's other sister. I'm still trying to get the smell out of my clothes.


----------



## Huge29

This has been bumped all the way down to the 3rd page of active topics; blasphemy. Any more guesses? Mine is closely located to an interstate; I won't be able to monitor during the day , so I gave Loke the answer.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Alright you whiny %&$&es! :mrgreen: , It's Sourdough CWMU. The Naturalist was close enough (I guess.) Sheeesh! Or, whomever said La Plata was close as well.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Huge29 said:


> I'll go


San Rafael river gorge near The Wedge? Little Grand Canyon?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Long Canyon?


----------



## HOGAN

Looks like the Grand Canyon, no wait crandelle canyon, or craner canyon


----------



## weatherby25

> It's Sourdough CWMU


????? When was Sourdough made a CWMU. I know it is a Privite area but it is not a CWMU unit. The closest CWMU to it is Dry bread or the middle fork WMA if you call that a CWMU unit. It would be in the middle of both units. I have spent a lot of time up there I would really like to know if it is A CWMU or not.


----------



## Loke

I'm not sure where all of those canyons are, so I'll throw out a big hint. It is just off of I-70 by the bridges.

That is the hint that Huge gave me, I hope that it helps.


----------



## NHS

It is somewhere in the Swell where I-70 cuts through. I'm just not sure exactly where.


----------



## Loke

He's looking for the name of the canyon.





























(eagle)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it eagle canyon?


----------



## Loke

fixed blade said:


> Is it eagle canyon?


We have a winner!!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes!!!! I just took a wild stab it the dark and nailed it. Give me a bit and I'll have one for you.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Name the *body of water*. Is that better .45


----------



## .45

Is that picture of a lake or of a reservoir ?? :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Your right. it's one of the two!


----------



## .45

It sure is pretty !! 

Huntington *Reservoir ? *


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Not huntigton, I've never been to this lake on my picture but I want to.


----------



## .45

Pass Lake ?


----------



## Nor-tah

S&W aka smith and morehouse?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope weekend warrior your a little off. Why nor-tah????


----------



## Nor-tah

You didnt hear? there is another here named weakendwarrior who was getting pms from people that were suposed to get sent to me. Nor-tah stands for Northern Utah. I like it better. How about donkey Res? North or south of Nephi?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I knew why you changed it, I didn't know what it stood for thanks weekend warrior. Hey donkeys getting pretty close, good work little tiger.


----------



## Nor-tah

Thanks big guy. Hmm I thought it was on the boulder with the cliffs. How bout barker


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

are you spelling barker right?


----------



## Nor-tah

? I think so are you saying its Baker?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

baker it is you're up my man.


----------



## Nor-tah

Low an pics this is all I got for know. Heres a hint... Not Utah!


----------



## Huge29

Pacific in HI


----------



## Nor-tah

Nope..


----------



## Huge29

Is it in the contiguous 48?


----------



## Nor-tah

Nope... heres a hint. Its freshwater and its almost a mile above sea level.


----------



## Huge29

New Zealand?


----------



## Nor-tah

Nope.. ha ha Looks like it though. Its on this side of our planet


----------



## Huge29

Brazil? So from your last clues; it is in the western hemisphere, but not in the contiguous 48, correct?


----------



## Nor-tah

Not Brazil and I dont know what contiguous means but if its the lower 48 then no. It is in the western hemi.


----------



## Pavlik

Andes Mountains in Peru or Equador?


----------



## Nor-tah

Nope


----------



## Huge29

Costa Rica or Panama?


----------



## Nor-tah

Nope but much closer!! Remember where I served?
[attachment=0:31hth2z7]somewhere.jpg[/attachment:31hth2z7]
Heres another view...


----------



## Huge29

Guatemala, Lake Atitlan?


----------



## .45

Nor-tah said:


> Nope but much closer!! *Remember where I served?*
> [attachment=0:2kongwoz]somewhere.jpg[/attachment:2kongwoz]
> Heres another view...


McDonalds ??


----------



## Nor-tah

Huge29 said:


> Guatemala, Lake Atitlan?


Ding ding ding!!! Good job this is a beautiful lake and mission rummor was that it is said to be the waters of mormon :shock: . Ya'll should google it, one of the prettiest places I've ever been.


----------



## Nor-tah

.45 said:


> [quote="Nor-tah":1vucup2r]Nope but much closer!! *Remember where I served?*
> [attachment=0:1vucup2r]somewhere.jpg[/attachment:1vucup2r]
> Heres another view...


McDonalds ??[/quote:1vucup2r]

Close .45 maybe next time.


----------



## Huge29

Here it is:


----------



## .45

A stab in the dark.....

Road to Nine Mile Canyon ?


----------



## Huge29

Very close, an area only accessible with a permit...


----------



## .45

It almost looks to be the _old_ back entrance to the Tribal Lands above Thompson Utah. But I think it is the canyon to the Wilcox Ranch area....Both would require a permit.


----------



## Huge29

I believe the Wilcox Ranch is located in Range Creek, correct? It is a pic of Range Creek. U R up.


----------



## .45

Sorry Huge29, I couldn't remember the name of the 'range' ...  

Anyway.......


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Horse shoe springs, that is the trail that goes around it.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Horse shoe springs, that is the trail that goes around it.


Guess again Bill..........those mountains don't look like anything I've seen out your way.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

the walk way by strawberry river, by the visitor center?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> the walk way by strawberry river, by the visitor center?


That's better....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

is that it?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3




----------



## .45

Walmart ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No good guess thought.


----------



## Loke

Walmart has a blue sign.

Is that out by Neola where the fire was?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope not neola.


----------



## .45

Is it the mineral plant about 14 miles northwest of Grantsville....I don't know the name...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

no


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> no


Just *no ?*

No clue, no..that's close, no..not hardly......maybe further west than that ?


----------



## Loke

What is further west than Grantsville?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's in the grantsville area, Kinda.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I think loke knows what it is.. dedeldedly dee.


----------



## Loke

fixed blade said:


> I think loke knows what it is.. dedeldedly dee.


You are mistaken.


----------



## Huge29

Stockton?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope not stockton.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's in tooele county. Look close at the picture. Although blurry you can make out something normal towns don't have.


----------



## .45

Tooele County Jail ?


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> It's in tooele county. Look close at the picture. Although blurry you can make out something normal towns don't have.


Big burnt field or a polygamist compound looking building?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

it goes all the way around and you can see through it.


----------



## Huge29

Army depot?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You getting closer and you're on the right track.


----------



## Huge29

So, you want a specific name of a building in the depot; like the incinerator?


----------



## Loke

Is it Dugway?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Loke said:


> Is it Dugway?


Ding Ding Ding we have a winner.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Hmmm, That explains a lot. The wind must blow from the south quite frequently! :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

If that was the case, the stansbury mountain range would protect me, and guide the green cloud right up to you. :wink:


----------



## Loke

OK. lets try this one.[attachment=0:2z8tpklq]stuff 051.jpg[/attachment:2z8tpklq]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

the M.T.Q. building?


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> the M.T.Q. building?


If I understand what you mean, choir is spelled with a C not a Q :lol: Definitely not big enought for that. I have no clue.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yeah thanks, I'm a dumb arse.


----------



## Loke

Here's a hint, the uncropped pictrure.
[attachment=1:2h6k0pw8]stuff 053.jpg[/attachment:2h6k0pw8]

And this is the building that it is in.
[attachment=0:2h6k0pw8]stuff 052.jpg[/attachment:2h6k0pw8]


----------



## idiot with a bow

Is it in Oklahoma?


----------



## .45

Loke, you've posted that before but I can't find it...

Is that the Trinity Church ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

The Trinity Church is 25 stories tall. I don't think that be it.


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> The Trinity Church is 25 stories tall. I don't think that be it.


Your most likely correct... 

But, I think it's the church at Ground Zero....I can't seem to find the name of it... :?


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> [But, I think it's the church at Ground Zero....I can't seem to find the name of it... :?


You are correct. It is St. Paul's Chapel in Manhattan.


----------



## .45

A small lake....or small reservior and a small picture...


----------



## Loke

Well, which is it, a lake or a reservoir?
It actually looks more like a pond or puddle to me.


----------



## EPEK

Is that in the nine mile area? And is there a nipple involved?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ferron res?


----------



## bowgy

I was going to say Pine Lake, but that has a small Island. :?:


----------



## .45

No nipples and not Ferron .....it's by a meadow. ..


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Well, which is it, a lake or a reservoir?
> It actually looks more like a pond or puddle to me.


It's was created....it a small artificial lake


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, which is it, a lake or a reservoir?
> It actually looks more like a pond or puddle to me.
> 
> 
> 
> It's was created....it a small artificial lake
Click to expand...

Fixedblade is going to be all kinds of confused now.


----------



## Loke

A whole day without a reply. -)O(-


----------



## Huge29

Miller's Flat or Gooseberry?


----------



## Nor-tah

One of the Payson lakes?


----------



## Ironman

I told my wife I'd not "waste my time playing this game" anymore  ... so this is not a guess, and I'm not playing :wink:. Whoever gets it first can post next.
http://www.waterquality.utah.gov/watersheds/lakes.htm
Great Brookies in that pond.


----------



## .45

Ironman.. :shock: :shock:

I kinda figured _you_ would know where it is.... 

It's not a game.....it's educational.... :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Iron man you big wuss. You're up, we miss you. Tell the wife you can waste as much time as you want, playing this educational game.


----------



## .45

Thats long enough...


----------



## Nor-tah

Wait where is that lake? The link that Ironman posted didnt tell me?


----------



## .45

Nor-tah said:


> Wait where is that lake? The link that Ironman posted didnt tell me?


It's the 'Small Anderson Meadow Lake'....in the link...


----------



## Loke

Indian Settlement?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Indian Settlement?


Is that a question or an answer...?


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Settlement?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a question or an answer...?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Settlement?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a question or an answer...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

Well then....where is it?


----------



## Loke

Indian Settlement?


----------



## scott_rn

Between Blanding and Natural Bridges?


----------



## .45

scott_rn said:


> Between Blanding and Natural Bridges?


You may be closer than you think... :wink:


----------



## Loke

Hey Scott, why the new signature line? :lol:


----------



## scott_rn

Hovenweep?


----------



## scott_rn

Loke said:


> Hey Scott, why the new signature line? :lol:


Have you read the "save the wolves" thread viewtopic.php?f=14&t=5580

I got a little bored the other night :lol:


----------



## .45

scott_rn said:


> Hovenweep?


First you were *hot*....and now your _cold---er_


----------



## Loke

Are there some Cedars nearby?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Are there some Cedars nearby?


Yeah....like, right down the road from the 8 hole golf course... _(O)_

http://www.utah.com/stateparks/edge_of_cedars.htm

Your up Loker ..


----------



## Loke

Here, lets try this one.[attachment=0:134676yi]stuff 054.jpg[/attachment:134676yi]


----------



## scott_rn

Garden of the Gods?


----------



## .45

Nine Mile Canyon....

It's called 'Pig Head Rock'...


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Nine Mile Canyon....
> 
> It's called 'Pig Head Rock'...


That wasn't so hard, now was it?


----------



## .45

Has anybody seen these before?


----------



## Loke

No.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> No.


I have...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is in the moab area?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

.45 said:


> Has anybody seen these before?


Is the guy in the picture fishing?


----------



## scott_rn

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Is the guy in the picture fishing?


Desperate times call for desperate measures!


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Is the guy in the picture fishing?


Weirdo....that guys trying to make another 'pot hole'... :mrgreen:

Another pic of the same area...Very interesting area...


----------



## Huge29

Needles area?


----------



## .45

Not the Needles District..... This cave, when I was first there, it had about 12" of light, light dust in it. Almost like a moon dust, last time it was stomped down pretty good. A lot of people traffic... 

If you've been west of Blanding or Bluff, you've been close to this area...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> Not the Needles District..... This cave, when I was first there, *it had about 12" of light, light dust in it. Almost like a moon dust,* last time it was stomped down pretty good. A lot of people traffic...
> 
> If you've been west of Blanding or Bluff, you've been close to this area...


That dust has a scientific name. It's called *BAT SH*T*. :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29

Nice FB! :mrgreen: 
Natural Bridges?


----------



## .45

No bats...

Not Natural Bridges....close though... :wink:


----------



## Loke

We've guessed everywhere but Arches. Is it in Arches?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lake powell?


----------



## .45

Not Lake Powell or the Arches... 

There is a _ridge_ that runs north and south, about 40 miles ( give or take ) west of Blanding and Bluff...This area is full of artifacts, some caves, pottery and history. What is the name of that _ridge_ ?

http://naturalhighs.net/waterfalls/falls05/comb.htm


----------



## Hellsangler69

Why don't you just tell everyone . :lol: :lol: _(O)_


----------



## Huge29

I think he already gave the answer in the link; Comb Ridge; pretty neat, never heard of it.


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> I think he already gave the answer in the link; Comb Ridge; pretty neat, never heard of it.


If you check out the link, it talks about another area we showed...Butler Wash..Good country down that way.... 

Anybody got a picture to post ?


----------



## Nor-tah

This is my muzzleloader deer this year.
[attachment=0:1adag2r8]Hunt 018-1.jpg[/attachment:1adag2r8]


----------



## Nor-tah

Closest city or road or just area wins. Not the best pic of the area.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Sweet, you even to *the pose *with deer. 

Richfield?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Salina. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah

Wow richfield will work!! It was shot between 89 and I-15 near 70. And the pose works with everything because it frames things and makes them look good so there... :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

That's a great buck. Let me dig something up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3




----------



## jahan

Fixed is that the place where you lost your virginity!  :twisted: :shock: :lol: Yes I went there. :mrgreen: BTW I have no idea where that church is. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No I had to go to the Catholic church for that. The moman churches are patrolled by the police to much for funny business.


----------



## NHS

Is that the Stansburry 6tht ward building?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm going to say no, NHS.

Give me the nearest town.


----------



## Hellsangler69

Rantsville off peach street ? :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Never heard of it.


----------



## .45

Hellsangler69 said:


> Rantsville off peach street ? :lol:


I got it...


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Hellsangler69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rantsville off peach street ? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I got it...
Click to expand...

I didn't...


----------



## Hellsangler69

Grantsville Sheesh !!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The picture didn't do this church justice. It is very wierd, there isn't a house or building anywhere near this church. It's in the middle of no where.


----------



## .45

Way north on the Mirror Lake Road ?? Known as the Wyogoob Highway almost to Wyoming?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope, not that way.


----------



## .45

It's way south on the Skull Valley road right past the Reservation....just before you turn into Dugway.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> It's way south on the Skull Valley road right past the Reservation....just before you turn into Dugway.


Yes, you are correct sir.


----------



## .45

Where is this ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

flaming gorge?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> flaming gorge?


It is Flaming Gorge !! :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Man I'm getting good at this game 2 for my last 2.  

Let me dig something up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3




----------



## Loke

In the mountains?


----------



## NHS

More specifically, by a lake in the mountains.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes it is a lake in the mountains.... NHS you're up.


----------



## NHS

Lucky guess.


----------



## NHS

It is really my turn or are you looking for something a little more concrete, Mr. Blade?


----------



## .45

I think it's probably Mirror Lake...in the mountains... 

Or...Washington Lake...in the mountains..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Something with a name wouid be good....  .45 none of the lakes you mentioned.


----------



## Pavlik

Tony Grove in the Logan Canyon?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Pavlik said:


> Tony Grove in the Logan Canyon?


Nope.


----------



## Pavlik

Trial Lake in the Uintas?


----------



## HOGAN

Blue lake? King's peak in the back ground?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No ones guessed it yet. Your in the general area, if you guessed in the uinta area. I've never been to this lake, I hope the a-hole who labled it labled it right, because I never pictured this lake to be this pretty or in as steep of an area.


----------



## Pavlik

Red Castle Lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope keep guessing someone will get it. Its in the western uintas


----------



## bowhunter3

whitney


----------



## bowhunter3

Timothy


----------



## bowhunter3

wall lake..should I keep going :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Negitive, nope, and no.


----------



## BERG

Abes Lake.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Lilly Pad?


----------



## The Naturalist

Smith and Morehouse.


----------



## NHS

Pinto, Lost Lake, Granddaddy, Slide Lake, Francis Lake, Thompson Lake, Carolyn Lake, Pine Island Lake, Echo Lake, Pyramide Lake, Continent Lake, Crater Lake, Rock Lakes, Cabin Lake, Mohawk Lake, McPheters Lake, Kermsuh Lake, Meadow Lake, Moosehorn Lake, Wall Lake.


That is the shotgun approach. And I still probably missed.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

You is a cheater Nate!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The Naturalist said:


> Smith and Morehouse.


Nailed it your up.


----------



## The Naturalist

Lets try this one.


----------



## .45

Payson Lake ?


----------



## The Naturalist

.45 said:


> Payson Lake ?


Farther north and a little to the east, still in Utah


----------



## .45

As far north as Tony Grove ?


----------



## Pavlik

Pineview?


----------



## The Naturalist

Hint = Uintas, north slope.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Bridger lake, lilly lake?


----------



## seniorsetterguy

Spirit Lake?


----------



## The Naturalist

seniorsetterguy said:


> Spirit Lake?





fixed blade said:


> Bridger lake,.....?


Too far East - Go west.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Whitney res?


----------



## Huge29

Middle leg of Johnson Creek?


----------



## The Naturalist

fixed blade said:


> Whitney res?


Getting closer....but a little too far south and west.....


Huge29 said:


> Middle leg of Johnson Creek?


I'm not sure where this is.....

Another hint; Turn east near the Bear River Service Station/Store and go over Elizabeth Mountain.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lyman Lake, fish lake.


----------



## bowhunter3

Ruth Lake


----------



## The Naturalist

fixed blade said:


> Lyman Lake, fish lake.


Lyman Lake. There is a real nice LDS youth camp on the north end. There are two lakes here. The one in the picture is big Lyman. At Little Lyman (not shown) there is a Forest Service campground. Pretty fair fishing @ little Lyman and on the nearby Henry's Fork.

Fixed is back up again.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Someone feel free, to fill in for me today.


----------



## Pavlik

Ok, I will go.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Newton?


----------



## Pavlik

you got it


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Go a head and post another one if you have one.


----------



## Pavlik

ok, where is this?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

South central Idaho?


----------



## Pavlik

no, its in Utah


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Brigham city.


----------



## Pavlik

close, but no


----------



## .45

I was think'in Tremonton...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Deweyville, Honeyville?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Harrisville/Plain City? That looks like the Peterson building in the lower left hand corner and the grain towers off of 24th st. in the upper middle left. Looks like the picture was taken from a hot air balloon near the south **** of Willard bay.


----------



## huntnbum

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Harrisville/Plain City? That looks like the Peterson building in the lower left hand corner and the grain towers off of 24th st. in the upper middle left. Looks like the picture was taken from a hot air balloon near the south **** of Willard bay.


I agree, but I'm not sure about the balloon thing. :?


----------



## Pavlik

Wow, very good, Treehugnhuntr. We were right over the south end of the bay flying back to Logan from Ogden, when I turned the plane 90 degrees to snap a picture of that storm behind us. 

Ok, you are up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

who wants to bet it will be day's before the **** hippy posts a picture. :twisted:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

[attachment=0:13ux6n0w]you_cheatin_rat!.JPG[/attachment:13ux6n0w]


huntnbum said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harrisville/Plain City? That looks like the Peterson building in the lower left hand corner and the grain towers off of 24th st. in the upper middle left. Looks like the picture was taken from a hot air balloon near the south **** of Willard bay.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but I'm not sure about the balloon thing. :?
Click to expand...

Oh come on, Just a little flavor. :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Ok, I'll take your bet. Your sister...urrrrr....wife, has to do my dishes if I win. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lake Mead.


----------



## .45

Escalante River, Lake Powell ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lake Havasu.


----------



## Huge29

Mead?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

.45 said:


> Escalante River, Lake Powell ?


Kind of vague. Senility has gotten the best of you.


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Kind of vague.


So is you're response.... :? ........ Forget the Escalante River...is it Bullfrog Bay?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

No my friend, it is not Bull Frog Bay.

Hint: The name has to do with the land mass, not the water.


----------



## Huge29

It is in UT?

If so, I can't imagine Powell ever being that blue...and rocks too red for the Bear...Gunsite Butte?


----------



## .45

Above 'Hole in The Rock' ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

It is Lake Powell.


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> It is Lake Powell.


Can't be..........Hugh29 said the water is to blue... :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Yer right, It's lake Tahoe, or was it Bountiful pond? See what you did, senility must be contagious.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

rainbow bridge?  You order my pistola yet??


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Still waiting.

T


----------



## Huge29

Treehugnhuntr said:


> It is Lake Powell.


WOW, I am use to the kind of Powell water that leaves dirt that has to be scrubbed off of the boat. Are you looking for the name of a canyon or is there another specific site? I think Gunsite, Hole in the Rock, Rainbow, the dam and Action Rock (maybe that is not the official name) are the only sites that I can think of.... Dangling Rope? I think that was .45's nickname back in his day :lol: :lol: take that .45 :lol: :lol:

.45 I believe the statement was "I can't imagine water that blue;" quit picking on me you internet troll


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Lake Powell.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, I am use to the kind of Powell water that leaves dirt that has to be scrubbed off of the boat. Are you looking for the name of a canyon or is there another specific site? I think Gunsite, Hole in the Rock, Rainbow, the dam and Action Rock (maybe that is not the official name) are the only sites that I can think of.... Dangling Rope? I think that was .45's nickname back in his day :lol: :lol: take that .45 :lol: :lol:
> 
> .45 I believe the statement was "I can't imagine water that blue;" quit picking on me you internet troll
Click to expand...

I discovered Dangling Rope !! 

The day I saw the NPS airplane the 'Blue Goose' land by Bullfrog,(on the water) the water was the smoothest and blue'est water I've ever seen. :shock:

I'll quit pick'in on you...ya boo-boo....


----------



## Huge29

.45 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Lake Powell.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, I am use to the kind of Powell water that leaves dirt that has to be scrubbed off of the boat. Are you looking for the name of a canyon or is there another specific site? I think Gunsite, Hole in the Rock, Rainbow, the dam and Action Rock (maybe that is not the official name) are the only sites that I can think of.... Dangling Rope? I think that was .45's nickname back in his day :lol: :lol: take that .45 :lol: :lol:
> 
> .45 I believe the statement was "I can't imagine water that blue;" quit picking on me you internet troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I discovered Dangling Rope !!
> 
> The day I saw the NPS airplane the 'Blue Goose' land by Bullfrog,(on the water) the water was the smoothest and blue'est water I've ever seen. :shock:
> 
> I'll quit pick'in on you...ya boo-boo....
Click to expand...

You know I am just kidding you, but no response to your nickname comment??


----------



## .45

No...no comment..

I'd hate to see this whole thread end up in the Gut Pile.... 

*BACK TO TOPIC !!*.. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: ........how about some more clue's Tree ?


----------



## .45

Tree'ee'ee'ee'ee.....any more clue's. This thread is dead. Dead mind you !! :evil:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

MDPALMDPSTMDPROMDPMPMDPOIMDPNTMDP.

De-scramble this to get the answer.

It starts with and A and ends with a T.


----------



## Loke

A___________________________________________T?


----------



## .45

Do we use all the letters?

If not, Alstrom Point


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

You got it, now stop crying. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You got it, now stop crying. :mrgreen:


Darn mods sure know how to pick on us little folk....  ....I'm surprised Loke and *Pro* aren't mods... _(O)_


----------



## Loke

I'm not mean enough to be a MOD. And I don't hijack enough threads, either. Maybe when I learn to use those emoticons that flip you off they will consider me for that hallowed position.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3




----------



## .45

This is in Utah


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Your pappies house?


----------



## Loke

Tree's house?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

What's with giving the mighty Tree a hard time lately?

You are all bad people. I sold the place in 38'.

_O\ 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Pavlik

Ok, so where is it?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

The gas station in Vernon?


----------



## Loke

You live at the gas station in Vernon?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> The gas station in Vernon?


No....it's not the 'Sage' in Vernon...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

ypur pappies house :evil: ?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Your pappies house?


No...what? 



fixed blade said:


> ypur pappies house :evil: ?


No.....what??????????? :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

What is 'yupr'?.. :? :mrgreen: DAHB


----------



## BERG

Loke said:


> Tree's house?


 :rotfl:

Tree lives in a mansion built in 1956 with 17 different additions, each in excess of 1,372sq. feet. In fact, his place is due West of the old Kingston compound down on Road Redwood. :lol: 
Plus, he has an arrow sticking out of his stucco.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

**O**


----------



## Loke

Back to the picture, is it on SR 36, south of Vernon, but not quite to Highway 6?


----------



## .45

No Loke....

It's in southern Utah, oil country...


----------



## BERG

That's gotta be the old fillin station in Mexican Hat. The photo was probably taken from a hot air balloon 5 feet off of the ground.


----------



## ridgetop

In Wellington?


----------



## .45

ridgetop said:


> In Wellington?


Good guess, but, further south..


----------



## Loke

Tree lives in Woodside?


----------



## .45

It does look like Woodside !! :shock: 

But is isn't...it's in San Juan County..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is moab in san juan?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Is moab in san juan?


No...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

That's either my grand pappie's woodshed in Monticello or Uncle Bert's smokehouse in Blanding. They built them off of the same set of plans.


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> That's either my grand pappie's woodshed in Monticello or Uncle Bert's smokehouse in Blanding. They built them off of the same set of plans.


Blanding is kinda close...but not enough.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Cousin Lester got him a foundry in Bluff that look a bit like that there picture.

Got a sister I divorced a few years back that has a day care look a lot like that one. She's livin' in Fry canyon with her new husband and sister-wives, last I heard. Could be her new place.


----------



## .45

Fry Canyon? :shock: ..you took the wrong road...go back to Bluff and start again..


----------



## bowhunter3

any more clues


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I think that's the shack in Montezuma Creek, Where I used to make out in with my cousin. He grew up to be a fine feller. :wink: 

But, It does also resemble a spot where my cousin's aunt Earl set up shop for his meth lab in Aneth.


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I think that's the shack in Montezuma Creek, Where I used to make out in with my cousin. He grew up to be a fine feller. :wink:
> 
> But, It does also resemble a spot where my cousin's aunt Earl set up shop for his meth lab in *Aneth*.


Yes !! It's called 'Aneth Station' !!


----------



## Huge29

Since this has sat idle for two full days I will take it, if that upsets Tye, he can override mine and post one, no worries; I assume that he is not on or aware of it???

Here it is:


----------



## .45

Good post Huge29... 

25 bucks to walk out out on that ? Not me... -)O(-


----------



## RynoUT

I wouldn't go out on that if you paid ME the 25 bucks!!! I heard the floor is glass so you can see through it as well _/O


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Great picture where is that I want to go there. I hope it's in utah.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Great picture where is that I want to go there. I hope it's in utah.


http://grand-canyon.com/grand_canyon_skywalk.htm


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Thanks for the link .45 thats crazy, man a glass floor, maybe I couldn't go on that. I'm a huge wuss when it comes to heights.


----------



## .45

Close to Utah....


----------



## .45

Bump !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Your pappies house? :lol:


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Your pappies house? :lol:


Un-bump !! Sorry I said anything?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Just north of Mesquite NV?


----------



## Huge29

Swasey's Leap or Swasey's Cabin; whatever that is called????


----------



## .45

It's not in Utah Huge29 ( you lucky dog .... //dog// )...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Somewhere's near Page, Az?


----------



## girlsfishtoo

Nevada?


----------



## Loke

IsTree's house that nice?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> IsTree's house that nice?


I wish I lived there !!  ......It's with-in a 50 mile radius of Page..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

So was north of Mesquite wrong then? Geez .45 I don't even get a response anymore. I'm sorry about the ankle biter joke I won't make it anymore.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> So was north of Mesquite wrong then? Geez .45 I don't even get a response anymore. I'm *sorry* about the ankle biter joke I won't make it anymore.


Uh huh *\-\*

No, it's not north of Mesquite...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Closer to Tuba City?


----------



## BERG

Don't blame me for my smart alec, semi-contrarian nature. It's BERG's fault.

WTH? :evil:


----------



## Loke

Big Water?


----------



## .45

*Not* in Utah....it's along the Colorado River ....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Marble canyon? Lee's ferry?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Marble canyon? Lee's ferry?


You got it !


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I should know since I used to live there, right Loke? 

[attachment=0:2my4mnwr]Haveagreatday.jpg[/attachment:2my4mnwr]


----------



## Loke

Tree, did you live there, too?


----------



## .45

Hayden Peak ? Close ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

North burro peak?


----------



## Huge29

Isn't that where the middle leg of Johnson Creek meets just below Twin Peaks in Utah County?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

tree how bout it!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

**** it tree!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

None of you A-holes win. Keep trying slime balls.

Blade, Does you wife want to go on a date with me tomorrow? It might be kind of weird for her, being we're not related and all.
  :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hold on, let me ask her...............


She's say's no, and asked me if you were the gay one. I said no, but everyone thinks that.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Yes, I'm gay. Oh wait, _you're_ the one that asked for the pink name. I'm clear now.

Don't be silly, why would she say no to a date with the T-horse?

BTW, Can I borrow Blue for our date?

Anybody have a response? It's really easy.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it in uintas? lamotte peak?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Kings peak?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

King's Peak is correct. I'll be by tomorrow to pickup the keys.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

How was the Jazz game last night, Pretty exciting I'll bet!


----------



## Nor-tah

Is that cliff lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It looks like that should be the name but it isn't.


----------



## idiot with a bow

Is it cliff above some trees lake?


----------



## .45

Maybe Upper Stillwater? Not sure :? 

Nice looking water...  

IWAB has an avatar !! :shock: :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

idiot with a bow said:


> Is it cliff above some trees lake?


close. it looks like thats what the name would be, Looking for the name of the lake. :wink: .45 your wrong too!


----------



## RnF

Just going to throw this out there... I know I have seen this one before, but can't put my finger on it.

Marshall Lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

RnF said:


> Marshall Lake?


Nope.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Goose, Dead man, Chimney Rock, Fish or Blue Lake(s)?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Goose, Dead man, Chimney Rock, Fish or Blue Lake(s)?


Negative, nope, no!

Its a lake in the uintas. Keep guessing


----------



## mjschijf

Mirror Lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

mjschijf said:


> Mirror Lake?


No, you are in the right area.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

The Columbia River?


----------



## Loke

Is the Columbia River next to Mirror Lake?


----------



## .45

Wall Lake ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Yes, It drains off of the south west end into Beaver Creek, Just before the naked people.


----------



## Loke

I did some repair work on a counter top for some lesbians that lived just below the nudist camp on Beaver Creek. :shock:


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> I did some repair work on a counter top for some lesbians that lived just below the nudist camp on Beaver Creek. :shock:


 *\-\*

*OOO*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No one has guessed it yet. It's a lake, not a river or res.


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did some repair work on a counter top for some lesbians that lived just below the nudist camp on Beaver Creek. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> *\-\*
> 
> *OOO*
Click to expand...

It was actually more like this :shock: -)O(- -)O(- O-|-O O-|-O O-|-O *-HELP!-*


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did some repair work on a counter top for some lesbians that lived just below the nudist camp on Beaver Creek. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> *\-\*
> 
> *OOO*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was actually more like this :shock: -)O(- -)O(- O-|-O O-|-O O-|-O *-HELP!-*
Click to expand...

Yikes Loke....maybe this too ? _/O _/O  -)O(-

Castle Lake ?


----------



## Loke

I couldn't find the puke smiley. But they were a manly pair.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Not castle, this should give it away. It's fairly large and old.


----------



## Petersen

My Grandaddy might know where it is?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Finally.... Yes pete. Grandaddy it is.


----------



## Petersen

Let's make this a little more interesting. Turn around, face the opposite direction and what would you see?

[attachment=0:2pwbnfut]569209.jpg[/attachment:2pwbnfut]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Flaming Gorge?


----------



## Huge29

Isn't that the chute? So, turning around would place me at King's Peak?


----------



## Petersen

Huge29 said:


> Isn't that the chute? So, turning around would place me at King's Peak?


That was quicker than I thought. Yup, Henry's Fork Basin in front, the Chute in the foreground, standing on Anderson pass with the final climb to the top of Kings Peak directly behind.


----------



## Huge29

Pete, do you want to repeat? I don't have time to do it right now.


----------



## Petersen

Okay, so how about this one?

[attachment=0:rmgueoxn]b78f3l.jpg[/attachment:rmgueoxn]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it on skyline drive?


----------



## Petersen

fixed blade said:


> Is it on skyline drive?


It sure does look like it, but nope.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Strawberry area?


----------



## Petersen

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Strawberry area?


Nope. I will say, however, that it's not just an obscure hill. Most everyone here will recognize its name.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Is it named after a female protuberance of some sort?


----------



## Petersen

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Is it named after a female protuberance of some sort?


No, this one's actually a male protuberance, of sorts.


----------



## bowgy

Brian Head?


----------



## Petersen

bowgy said:


> Brian Head?


That's it: Brian Head from the back side. You're up.


----------



## bowgy

Let's go fishing.[attachment=0:3lybbnxn]IMG_0410.jpg[/attachment:3lybbnxn]
Name the lake, should be easy.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Otter Creek?


----------



## bowgy

Nope


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Panguitch?


----------



## bowgy

Yep, good job.

Wow Tree, I looked at the stats just before posting this. 

372 pages, 3717 replies, and 25,244 views. You really started something with this thread. It is fun.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Well, I'd love to take credit, but I didn't start the original thread. I think it was ironman, Loke or Cory on the old forum.
[attachment=0:57faxoex]It's_in_N_Utah.jpg[/attachment:57faxoex]


----------



## bowgy

We'll give you credit since you started it on this site.

Frisco Peak?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Nope.


----------



## bowgy

Abajo?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The mountain west of stockton?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Nope.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Simpson mountain. Is it in the west desert?


----------



## jahan

I don't know where it is, but I do know that I see a flying saucer in that there pic! :shock: Look right above the mountain, is this down in Area 51. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

It's closer to area 51 than some of the guesses. :lol: 

Look at the title of the picture, that may help.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I think loke started this mess!


----------



## Loke

Pilot Peak?

And yes, I did start this mess.


----------



## bowgy

Kudos then to Loke, it's been quite a ride.

How about Ibapah peak?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

What? Did you think Loke would guess wrong? You're up!

Therein lies the beauty of "where is this?". That's the second time I've posted Pilot Peak!


----------



## Loke

Let's try this one.[attachment=0:35jfj1vn]Copy of stuff 064.jpg[/attachment:35jfj1vn]


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Antelope Island?


----------



## bowhunter3

Names Hill, out by LaBarge, Wyoming


----------



## Loke

bowhunter3 said:


> Names Hill, out by LaBarge, Wyoming


You're up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Bh3 the clocks ticking dude! :lol: Man you're getting to be as bad as the treehugnfella.


----------



## Loke

While we're waiting for BH3, let's try this one.[attachment=0:4jd5thn5]stuff 062.jpg[/attachment:4jd5thn5] That's what you get for using the crosswalk.....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Can I have 2 hints? Is it in norther Utah, and what would you guess the elevation is?


----------



## Loke

North of northern Utah, elevation around 6560 feet above sea level.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lava Hot springs?


----------



## huntnbum

Between Lonetree and Mckinnon Wyoming?


----------



## Loke

huntnbum said:


> Between Lonetree and Mckinnon Wyoming?


Right state, more norther.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Bondurant, Dubois?


----------



## bowhunter3

Sorry guys, I have been out of the office. I am just happy to finally get one right.


----------



## bowhunter3

Banner, WY


----------



## Loke

fixed blade said:


> Bondurant, Dubois?


Now you need to go souther. Another hint would be the previous picture that I posted before.
Yes, I know that I'm being redundant again.


----------



## Loke

Must be a busy weekend. My dog needs to go swimming.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Pinedale? Kemererereremer?


----------



## Loke

fixed blade said:


> Pinedale? Kemererereremer?


Split the difference and you'll be close. I didn't get to Pinedale, but I went through Kemmerererererer that day.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

La Barge? Lander?


----------



## Loke

fixed blade said:


> La Barge?


You're up unless you want to let BH3 take his turn.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Bh3 should be online tomorrow morning. So I'll wait and let him take his turn.

You're up Bh3.


----------



## InvaderZim

Screw bh3!

J/k....Never been one to follow the rules, so I just gonna post up a pic...whats the general location or the mountain in the background.

American Avocet










:mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yeah screw bh3.  The uintas? Congrats on gay pride month.


----------



## .45

Farmington Bay ?


----------



## Loke

My guess would be Farmington Bay, with the mountains of Davis County in the background.

I spell check and .45 posts before me. :twisted:


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> My guess would be Farmington Bay, with the mountains of Davis County in the background.
> 
> *I spell check and .45 posts before me*. :twisted:


Ha ha .....


----------



## InvaderZim

Think Sanpete county!


----------



## Huge29

Gunnison Res?


----------



## .45

Clear Creek ?


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Yeah screw bh3.  The uintas? Congrats on gay pride month.


Hey you sons of :shock: Some of us has to work :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3

I am in the process of moving over to a brand new rec center so I am not really at my desk to long. Summer I am not at the office very much anyways, to much golf to play


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Zim put your Indigo Girls record down for two minutes and give us a hint!


----------



## InvaderZim

Awe screw it...I give in.










And it was a Backstreet Boys album... :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Sevier river? Or San Pitch river?


----------



## Loke

Sterling Reservoir.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Seriously? 


O.k. I guess its somebody else's turn. Bh3 you haven't been up for a day or two. Fire away.


----------



## InvaderZim

I told you I suck at this. Its actually a little pond near Spring City, UT. That is the "horseshoe" in the background.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I thought that was the horse shoe so I guess I'll go.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

This should be a tough one.


----------



## Poo Pie

I know where that is, bet you took it at your trip you were so thankful to digi-troller for  don't want to say the name because I don't have any pics on my work computer


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Just pull one off the web, I do it all the time.


----------



## Poo Pie

I'm right though, aren't I?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes you're right.


----------



## Hellsangler69

I would play but I am away from my puter too much lately . I just got back from Rock Springs tonight again .


----------



## Huge29

W/o even knowing about your little escapade; I knew that pic to be of the Gorge where it crosses the lake. How about this one?


----------



## Poo Pie

Is that near the area of Fixed's last pic. Vernal area??


----------



## Huge29

No, long ways away from there.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

west of wellington? Nine mile I think it's called.


----------



## Huge29

Correct region, but not Nine Mile.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

West Tavaputs, or the Roan cliffs?


----------



## BIGBEAN

Isn't that looking South off of Cedar Mountain in Emery County?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Seriously?


----------



## Huge29

BIGBEAN said:


> Isn't that looking South off of Cedar Mountain in Emery County?


Close enough, that is on little Cedar just above Buckhorn Flat looking towards the Wedge just taken last week. Good work!


----------



## Huge29

BIGBEAN said:


> Isn't that looking South off of Cedar Mountain in Emery County?


How ironic that you make fun of the Carbon grads and you give such an answer? That is like saying from Temple Square looking towards Salt Lake County *\-\* Cedar Mtn is in Emery so I guess no matter which way you look you are looking towards Emery LOL. Since you have not taken your turn I will go again!


----------



## Poo Pie

North of Buckhorn. Where they made the tunnell to test the sandstone withstanding different things(I.E atomic blasts). If it's not it sure looks like it.


----------



## Huge29

Poo Pie said:


> North of Buckhorn. Where they made the tunnell to test the sandstone withstanding different things(I.E atomic blasts). If it's not it sure looks like it.


BINGO, had you tried to cheat and looked at the source for the pic it would provide that explanation, I was just there last week again, pretty neat, they have plugged all of the little air holes with PVC for some reason. http://history.utah.gov/news_and_events ... html#photo


----------



## Poo Pie

Huge29 said:


> Poo Pie said:
> 
> 
> 
> North of Buckhorn. Where they made the tunnell to test the sandstone withstanding different things(I.E atomic blasts). If it's not it sure looks like it.
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO, had you tried to cheat and looked at the source for the pic it would provide that explanation, I was just there last week again, pretty neat, they have plugged all of the little air holes with PVC for some reason. http://history.utah.gov/news_and_events ... html#photo
Click to expand...

I've been there quite a few times as well. My uncle used to tell me there were trogladites that lived in there when I was little, I thought they were like hairy little blind trolls!


----------



## Poo Pie

I'll dig one up tomorrow. I'm at the station tonight


----------



## Huge29

You might be surprised as to how many you can find online...how did you know that pic, where are you from?


----------



## Poo Pie

Huge29 said:


> You might be surprised as to how many you can find online...how did you know that pic, where are you from?


I was born in Riverton, raised partly in Castle Dale (where my dad is from) and most of his fam is still spread out down that way. You?


----------



## Huge29

Price, my sister in law from Cleveland had never seen or heard of it or the footprint in the wash, surprising.


----------



## Poo Pie

[attachment=0:1ib2kbqb]whereisthis.JPG[/attachment:1ib2kbqb]

Might not be too hard but I'm still at the station.


----------



## .45

Interesting picture Mr. Poo.....is it in Utah ?


----------



## Poo Pie

Yes it is in Utah.


----------



## bowgy

looks like a condo at a ski resort, I will start the illiminations by guessing Brian Head?


----------



## Loke

Isn't that the lodge at Snowbird that burned (I'm the observant one) a couple of years ago? Wasn't it the Cliff Lodge?


----------



## Poo Pie

Loke said:


> Isn't that the lodge at Snowbird that burned (I'm the observant one) a couple of years ago? Wasn't it the Cliff Lodge?


Nope, but you are on the right track


----------



## Pavlik

Apache Peak Lodge?


----------



## Poo Pie

nope


----------



## Poo Pie

It's within an hour's drive of Salt Lake.


----------



## .45

Big Cottonwood Canyon.


----------



## Poo Pie

.45 said:


> Big Cottonwood Canyon.


Nu-uh


----------



## The Naturalist

Park City - Deer Valley - The Canyons?


----------



## Poo Pie

The Naturalist said:


> Park City - Deer Valley - The Canyons?


no sir


----------



## Huge29

Alta Peruvian?


----------



## Poo Pie

Huge29 said:


> Alta Peruvian?


not the Peruvian, but like the pic you are getting warmer. :wink:


----------



## Huge29

Alta lodge?


----------



## Poo Pie

Huge29 said:


> Alta lodge?


Close enough . It's a lodge in the town of Alta called the Hellgate. Burned in Jan of '06 and it was a cold Motha! Several of our apparatus froze right to the ground!


----------



## Huge29

Wow!


----------



## Poo Pie

Gosh Huge, I'm pretty sure I've been there too. Won't guess till tomorrow but I think the town starts with 'M'


----------



## Huge29

dad gum, now you have to tell of the significance of it.


----------



## Loke

Looks like some one's house to me.......


----------



## Huge29

Loke said:


> Looks like some one's house to me.......


Kind of, but we need a little more specific answer? Do you know it Loke or are you just playing around?


----------



## BIGBEAN

I've been gone for a while, sorry for missing my turn.

Huge29 wrote:


> How ironic that you make fun of the Carbon grads and you give such an answer? That is like saying from Temple Square looking towards Salt Lake County *\-\* Cedar Mtn is in Emery so I guess no matter which way you look you are looking towards Emery LOL. Since you have not taken your turn I will go again!


How foolish of me to think everyone knows that Cedar Mountain is in Emery County. Just forget about that one in Washington county. If you reread my statement


> Isn't that looking South off of Cedar Mountain in Emery County?


 I was stating that you were looking south off of Cedar Mountain in Emery County not looking south *into* Emery County. Now you know why I make fun of Carbon Grads.  jk. I am not very good at the written word. Tell Hector F. Hello for me.


----------



## Huge29

This thread is really dying down, so how about one that should be pretty easy:







Need to answer the specific name of the exact rock, not just the body of water; still very easy, one of the most photographed scenes in the state. I am heading there next week *OOO*


----------



## Pavlik

Gunsight Butte, Padre Bay, Lake Powell


----------



## Pavlik

Ok, assuming I got the last one correct, here is a new picture.

You must name the exact location on the body of water.


----------



## Igottabigone

Huge29 said:


> This thread is really dying down, so how about one that should be pretty easy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to answer the specific name of the exact rock, not just the body of water; still very easy, one of the most photographed scenes in the state. I am heading there next week *OOO*


Moki Wall? 8)


----------



## Igottabigone

Huge29 said:


> This thread is really dying down, so how about one that should be pretty easy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to answer the specific name of the exact rock, not just the body of water; still very easy, one of the most photographed scenes in the state. I am heading there next week *OOO*


Moki Wall? 8)


----------



## Huge29

Pavlik,
Is that apparently a well-known spot? Can I try to narrow it down by guessing the Bear?


----------



## Pavlik

Oh yes, it is a very well-known spot. I bet everyone on this forum has been there. Most people just don't recognize it from this photo angle. No, not the bear.


----------



## Huge29

Little Hole?


----------



## Pavlik

No. See if the color image helps. Man, are there only 2 people playing this game?
Oh, and it is in Utah.


----------



## Huge29

Any clues?


----------



## LOAH

Looks like the Wallsburg Arm of Deer Creek, looking Northwestish.


----------



## LOAH

Huge, just a stab but Lake Powell? I've never been there, but it looks like all the pictures.


----------



## Pavlik

Let me just say this. Digi-Troller should be very familiar with this body of water...


----------



## scott_rn

Pavlik said:


> Let me just say this. Digi-Troller should be very familiar with this body of water...


I haven't played for a while now. Based on that hint it has got to be Flaming Gorge.


----------



## Pavlik

yes, but what bay?


----------



## Huge29

LOAH said:


> Huge, just a stab but Lake Powell? I've never been there, but it looks like all the pictures.


correct, that one was already answered as gunsight butte in Padre Bay.

I will guess Antelope Flat?


----------



## Loke

Is that the one right next to Mustang Ridge?


----------



## Pavlik

no, and no. It is kind of in between the two, off to the side. Note the boat launch in the picture (should be dead giveaway).


----------



## bigpapacow

Huge,

In that picture of Powell, Is that the place that has the huge sandhill on the backside of it that comes down into the water?


----------



## Huge29

Cedar Springs?


----------



## Huge29

bigpapacow said:


> Huge,
> 
> In that picture of Powell, Is that the place that has the huge sandhill on the backside of it that comes down into the water?


I am not certain, I have not ever been that far south; it is just one of the most famous spots...looks cool.


----------



## Pavlik

No, not quite. There is an inlet there, and it is very close to the famous red rock cliffs.


----------



## Pavlik

Ok, since there are no more guesses, I assume that everyone gave up. This picture of the location should be much more popular.

http://www.carto.net/andre.mw/photos/19 ... ek_bay.jpg


----------



## Hellsangler69

Sheep Creek Bay


----------



## Huge29

Besides the name being on the picture file, that one does make it pretty clear; I assume that was taken from the overlook by the switchbacks??


----------



## Hellsangler69

I didn't even notice it was on the file name . Just know what I was looking at in the second pic . If I won someone else go . I'm not on here that much to play except on weekends . :lol:


----------



## Poo Pie

I'll go for ya Hells'[attachment=0:39xsflnb]resize_1.jpg[/attachment:39xsflnb]


----------



## Huge29

Poo Pie said:


> I'll go for ya Hells'[attachment=0:3e9x3ypz]resize_1.jpg[/attachment:3e9x3ypz]


I KNOW I KNOW I KNOW, PICK ME!!! I'll refrain, this is too easy for the local yocals...that is a good one.


----------



## Poo Pie

Huge29 said:


> Poo Pie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go for ya Hells'[attachment=0:23aagz0n]resize_1.jpg[/attachment:23aagz0n]
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW I KNOW I KNOW, PICK ME!!! I'll refrain, this is too easy for the local yocals...that is a good one.
Click to expand...

As a semi-local myself, I knew you would know!


----------



## Poo Pie

No guesses all day? :shock:


----------



## .45

Poo Pie said:


> No guesses all day? :shock:


Price ? On the golf course?


----------



## Loke

Is it on that golf course between Price and Helper?


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> [quote="Poo Pie":2cw9ywxj]No guesses all day? :shock:


Price ? On the golf course?[/quote:2cw9ywxj]
I hate it when you post two seconds before I do. :twisted:


----------



## Poo Pie

nope and nope


----------



## legacy

Millsite?


----------



## Poo Pie

legacy said:


> Millsite?


Boo-yah!- great job Legacy, thought that would be harder  You're up .....

For extra credit: what hole is it???


----------



## legacy

Poo Pie said:


> legacy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millsite?
> 
> 
> 
> Boo-yah!- great job Legacy, thought that would be harder  You're up .....
> 
> For extra credit: what hole is it???
Click to expand...

The spillway hole?  Good question! I have no idea!!! I've only been up there a couple of times, and that was quite a few years ago. I love the drive west up over the mountain.

Now hang on...I'm aquiring an image...


----------



## legacy

Okay, here we go. I'm most likely looking for what highway this is.

[attachment=0:3bq5pr71]CIMG4229.JPG[/attachment:3bq5pr71]


----------



## Pavlik

Is it somewhere in the Flaming Gorge area? Those red rocks look familiar.


----------



## legacy

Pavlik said:


> Is it somewhere in the Flaming Gorge area? Those red rocks look familiar.


Nope.


----------



## Petersen

Let's try the opposite corner of the state — old US-91?


----------



## Poo Pie

Towards St. George???


----------



## legacy

Petersen said:


> Let's try the opposite corner of the state - old US-91?


BINGO Petersen! I was going to say "exactly opposite of Flaming Gorge", but I thought that would be a dead give away. You nailed it! This is headed north on 91 from Beaver Dam, AZ. This is in the Reservation just before the highway turns east to head into Ivins / Santa Clara. This is about 10 minutes from my house. For any who don't know, this is the "old" and only highway that got you to Las Vegas / Southern Cali before I-15 was built down through the Virgin River Gorge. Highway 91 is actually a nice little drive. I guess you're up Petersen!


----------



## Petersen

So how about...

[attachment=0:3jctgoqz]lc.jpg[/attachment:3jctgoqz]


----------



## .45

Foothill going into Parley's Canyon?

Kind of.... :?


----------



## Petersen

It sort of looks like the mouth of Parleys Canyon, but it's not.


----------



## .45

Oh....maybe Logan Canyon ? :?


----------



## legacy

Springville? I think it's probably between Salt Lake and Brigham City though...


----------



## Petersen

.45 said:


> Oh....maybe Logan Canyon ? :?


Okay, that's better. :lol: It is Logan Canyon. Your turn.


----------



## jahan

Petersen said:


> So how about...
> 
> [attachment=0:3rewd3dc]lc.jpg[/attachment:3rewd3dc]


I know .45 got it, but is this one of USU's webcams facing towards the canyon?


----------



## .45

Here's one...I left a clue....


----------



## legacy

I'll get the ball rolling...even though I have no idea!!! That's a toughy...I will say that I think it is near Woodruff???


----------



## legacy

Okay, I seen the clue, now I'll say near the East Fork of the Bear??? I'm way off huh?


----------



## .45

legacy said:


> Okay, I seen the clue, now I'll say near the East Fork of the Bear??? I'm way off huh?


Not on the East Fork of the Bear.....although, it is on the South Slope of the Uinta's..


----------



## legacy

Well, my last guess was going to be near Whitney Reservoir, but obviously that is not on the south slope....I give :| ...(How 'bout Iron Mine?  )


----------



## Loke

Loke said:


> Tree's house?


----------



## Petersen

jahan said:


> I know .45 got it, but is this one of USU's webcams facing towards the canyon?


Yeah, I think so. I actually got it off the NOAA weather site. They must use a USU Web cam.


----------



## .45

Bump..........

Somewhere north of Duchesne....there's a resort nearby....


----------



## Loke

Is Hanna north of Duchesne?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Is Hanna north of Duchesne?


Not Hanna, or Tabby.....kind of looks like it though...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

My house?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> My house?


Not a* Tree*-house !!


----------



## .45

110 30 21 / 40 34 46.......


----------



## Huge29

Alex, I am going to go way out on a limb and guess....

hmm

Where is Moon Lake?


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> *Alex,* I am going to go way out on a limb and guess....
> 
> hmm
> 
> Where is Moon Lake?


Who's Alex ?

It is Moon Lake, right as you enter, by the dam...

Your up Alex !!! I mean Huge29.... _(O)_


----------



## Poo Pie

.45- I think Huge means Mr. Trebek (no moustache)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I get it now thanks poo pie.  Come on huge post a picture.


----------



## Huge29

Here it is:


----------



## wyogoob

Monroe


----------



## Huge29

wyogoob said:


> Monroe


No, but same general area.


----------



## wyogoob

Dangit, I've seen that place. 

Ah down on Rt 89 I think.


----------



## Huge29

wyogoob said:


> Dangit, I've seen that place.
> 
> Ah down on Rt 89 I think.


No, but not too far off of the 89 corridor, by about 30 miles or so...


----------



## Petersen

I think it might be the old school house in Torrey.


----------



## Huge29

Petersen said:


> I think it might be the old school house in Torrey.


Ding ding, we have a winner. U R up Pete!


----------



## Petersen

Where was this photo taken?

[attachment=0:2n0nfub4]esrfa2.jpg[/attachment:2n0nfub4]


----------



## Huge29

Looks kind of like the Black Dragon area, but since you want a specific spot from where it was taken I assume that there is something significant behind you...like I-70?


----------



## Petersen

Not the Black Dragon nor anywhere along the San Rafael Reef, for that matter.


----------



## scattergunner

Just a shot in the dark, but it looks a little like you're looking towards the Henry's from somewhere between Hanksville and Hite.


----------



## Petersen

Those are the Henrys in the distance, but not from between Hanksville and Hite.


----------



## .45

From some overlook on Highway 12?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Uuuuuuh....Loke's house. :?: :?


----------



## Petersen

Nope. It's shot from a reasonably famous spot on one of the state's more interesting geologic formations on a well-known road that I used to see every now and again on national car commercials.


----------



## .45

Got to be from the Burr Trail....I just don't know exactly where...


----------



## Petersen

The Burr Trail is right, and the Henry's are in the distance, so that leaves us sitting where?


----------



## .45

Petersen said:


> The Burr Trail is right, and the Henry's are in the distance, so that leaves us sitting where?


At the top of the switchbacks.....what the heck is the name? :?


----------



## Petersen

.45 said:


> Petersen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Burr Trail is right, and the Henry's are in the distance, so that leaves us sitting where?
> 
> 
> 
> At the top of the switchbacks.....what the heck is the name? :?
Click to expand...

Yup, it's at the top of the switchbacks that head down from the top of the Waterpocket Fold where the Burr Trail passes across the south end of Capitol Reef National Park.


----------



## .45

Here ya go.....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Flaming Gorge coming from Green River?


----------



## Petersen

The road leading down to the bridge at Hite.


----------



## .45

Petersen said:


> The road leading down to the bridge at Hite.


It is !!! On Highway 95...


----------



## Loke

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Uuuuuuh....Loke's house. :?: :?


I wish I had that vista from my front porch. And that many neighbors......


----------



## Petersen

As long as we're in red rock country, what are these two rocks called.

[attachment=0:3tamhgkn]sm.jpg[/attachment:3tamhgkn]


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Good lord, that be tough. Are they specific names or are you just looking for what kind of formation they are?


----------



## Petersen

They're fairly famous and the names are memorable, so I'm looking for specific names.


----------



## .45

Could those be the Sand Castle's below Hanksville?


----------



## .45

That is the Temple of the Moon and the Temple of the Sun in Cathedral Valley...


----------



## Petersen

.45 said:


> That is the Temple of the Moon and the Temple of the Sun in Cathedral Valley...


Exactly right! You're up again.


----------



## .45

Way easy.....


----------



## Huge29

.45 said:


> Way easy.....


West Taylorsville?


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way easy.....
> 
> 
> 
> West Taylorsville?
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hanna, tabby?


----------



## Petersen

I was waiting for Wyogoob to get this, but what the heck. It's Evanston, Wyoming — Main Street, I believe. The red building on the left is the Blyth & Fargo Building.


----------



## .45

Petersen said:


> I was waiting for Wyogoob to get this, but what the heck. It's Evanston, Wyoming - Main Street, I believe. The red building on the left is the Blyth & Fargo Building.


I tried to add a clue on there.....guessed it right Petersen !! :wink:


----------



## Petersen

Okay, here's a tough one... :wink:

[attachment=0:1x3k1n6d]io.jpg[/attachment:1x3k1n6d]


----------



## .45

Not sure, but I would assume the Beaver Dam area..

http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/Search ... m=gophagas


----------



## Petersen

Given its location, I think the turtle on the donate box is actually a sea turtle, not a desert tortoise. Nowhere near Beaver Dam Wash.


----------



## .45

Petersen said:


> Given its location, I think the turtle on the donate box is actually a sea turtle, not a desert tortoise. Nowhere near Beaver Dam Wash.


I thought some kid made it...the background looks to be of the Beaver Dam area... _(O)_


----------



## .45

Hogle Zoo ?


----------



## Petersen

Nope. This one's a tough one, so here's a hint: the mountains in the background are the Stansburys. Now what possible connection could a sea turtle have with anything near the Stansburys?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

That scuba instruction place near grantsville. I cant remember the name it will come to me.


----------



## Petersen

fixed blade said:


> That scuba instruction place near grantsville. I cant remember the name it will come to me.


I figured somebody would say that, but no. It's miles away from there and unconnected.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

So it's not bonneville seabase?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Iashopa or however you spell it. The old Hawaiian town.


----------



## Petersen

fixed blade said:


> So it's not bonneville seabase?


Not even in the same valley. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Did you see my second guess of Iosepa?


----------



## Petersen

I did miss that one. You type too dang fast.  

Yup, it's the at the old Hawaiian colony in Skull Valley, Iosepa. The old cemetery there has a donation box.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I've driven by it a bunch but never stopped in. I almost did last time, but at the last second I kept going. Only reason I knew about it was ksl did a story on it awhile back.

Let me see what I can dig up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

This isn't as easy, as it may seem.... :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. I guess it's hint time. It's a body of water.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Red Fleet?


----------



## wyogoob

Starvation Reservoir


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It look like those two. It's more north. Remember it's not as easy as some my think.


----------



## wyogoob

Holy Cow, It's Swim Beach, da Gorge!


----------



## wyogoob

No, not Swim Beach....but at da Gorge though, maybe Rawlins Draw.

Wherever, that view is in my memory bank.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

The Gorge? In Utah?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Doh! You beat me to it.


----------



## wyogoob

Yah, but I don't know if it's Rawlins Draw, Sheep Creek, or over by Mustang and Cedar Springs.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's not the gorge. But your getting closer, more north.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Fontanelle? Buffalo Bill Reservoir? Flathead Lake? Great Slave Lake? The Arctic Ocean? The sea of Tranquility?


----------



## wyogoob

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Fontanelle? Buffalo Bill Reservoir? Flathead Lake? Great Slave Lake? The Arctic Ocean? The sea of Tranquility?


I was in the Arctic Ocean this January, didn't look like that. What I seen of it; only 1 1/2 hrs of daylight per day.


----------



## wyogoob

Boysen or Seminoe? Fished them both many times.


----------



## wyogoob

Alcova Reservoir, as viewed looking south from WY Hwy 220.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

wyogoob said:


> Alcova Reservoir, as viewed looking south from WY Hwy 220.


I figured the dude from Wyoming would get it. Your up goob.


----------



## wyogoob

Good grief Fixed! I have been there many times, walleye fishing.

I remembered the view well, but thought you were after a spot in Utah. That was a goodun.

There's 1005 lakes in the High Uintas; here's one of them, above treeline, as facing east:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lake Blanchard. Red castle Lake?


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> Lake Blanchard. Red castle Lake?


Blanchard, yes. I am humbled.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lucky guess. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Are you assisting us with knowledge of _our_ great state, or is this a Wyoming photo again.......................... You silly hillbilly.


----------



## wyogoob

Spirit Lake


----------



## legacy

Navajo Lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Wyoming again.


----------



## wyogoob

Half Moon


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Not half moon.


----------



## wyogoob

Boulder


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope. I'll give ya a hint. I don't know if they still do it but they used to have an interesting race across the lake. Weird looking jet skis, so to speak. :wink: I'm sure goob will get it know.


----------



## wyogoob

Nothing, I don't recognize the boat ramp in the picture.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's northern, northern wyoming.


----------



## wyogoob

Buffalo Bill


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's a tiny lake. They used to run snowmobiles across it in the summer. Those are the so called jet skis.


----------



## wyogoob

Keyhole? I don't know. 

I don't spend much time in Wyoming, I just live here; way too crowded with Utah people.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

nope


----------



## wyogoob

DeSmet


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope. It's right under 9000 ft elevation. I agree with the wyomings mountains are too crowded. That's whats nice about Utah's mountains. We don't get close to the tourists Wyoming and Colorado get, We Kind get skipped.


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> Nope. It's right under 9000 ft elevation. I agree with the wyomings mountains are too crowded. That's whats nice about Utah's mountains. We don't get close to the tourists Wyoming and Colorado get, We Kind get skipped.


I agree, especially the Uintas.

Ocean Lake? I don't know, yer killin' me. Wait till tomorrow, many of the Utah folks will come back from Wyoming and will jump on this from work.

Is it on the res?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No not on the res. Hint. It's got a bird in it's name.


----------



## wyogoob

Lewis Lake, like in Lewis' Woodpecker.

-)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Geez goob, talk about making a stretch. :lol: No keep guessing. It's a great little lake. It has little rental cabin all around one side of it. I have great childhood memories from here.


----------



## wyogoob

There's 3113 lakes in Wyoming. 
I'm looking it up.

Crow?
Swift?
Crane?
Swan?
Goose?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ok. It's kind of North Central wyoming


----------



## wyogoob

Found these bird lakes:

Willet?
Hawk Springs?
Grouse?
Duck?
Teal?
Mallard?
Junco?
Loon?
Nuthatch?
Harlequin?



Also found these cool lake names:
Gorman (my last name)
Brokenback
Baumfalk


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

None of those. The bird is in the last half of the name. The first half of the Name is found in a forest. :wink: It would be found in extreme Northern wyoming. East central. :wink: :wink:


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> None of those. The bird is in the last half of the name. The first half of the Name is found in a forest. :wink: It would be found in extreme Northern wyoming. East central. :wink: :wink:


If we ever go hiking together; I'll lead.
:rotfl:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

:lol: It's in the **** Bighorns. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

Spruce Grouse
Pine Grouse
Meadowlark

I know little about the Bighorns.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Meadowlark it is. Good work goob, that was easy.


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> Meadowlark it is. Good work goob, that was easy.


Nutun 2 it.

Geezus


----------



## Nor-tah

Sweet now lets get some Utah pics!!!!


----------



## wyogoob

In the Uintas.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

That's easy. A bull moose.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Gilbert Peak.


----------



## wyogoob

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Gilbert Peak.


No, I wore that place out.


----------



## .45

Kings Peak?


----------



## wyogoob

No sir, not Kings.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

400!!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

OK, that was a little premature......

*400!!!*


----------



## Huge29

Goob,
4 days idle; you have stumped us, how about a really good clue or a new one?


----------



## wyogoob

The place is on a road in the North Slope.


----------



## .45

Gunsight Pass ?


----------



## wyogoob

no, too far east


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Just North of China Meadows?


----------



## wyogoob

No sir, but that is a great area, wish I was there. 

The water in this drainage does not drain into an ocean.


----------



## Loke

I would have to guess somewhere to the southwest of the Mirror lake highway, on the Bear River drainage.


----------



## wyogoob

Loke said:


> I would have to guess somewhere to the southwest of the Mirror lake highway, on the Bear River drainage.


What specific spot on the Bear River?

The place is back in here:


----------



## .45

Lamotte Peak ?


----------



## wyogoob

The mountain to the left is LaMotte, good job. 

The moose picture is from a popular place "this" side of it.

More specific; get much closer, please.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Christmas Meadows?


----------



## wyogoob

Yes, Christmas Meadows. 

The pic was taken at the end of the meadow towards the trailhead.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yeeessssssssss!

It's going to be a bit till I can post a pic. Someone else feel free to post a pic.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Some one else go please. :|


----------



## Huge29

Here is one; needs to be the specific name.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is that right before you drop into helper?


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> Is that right before you drop into helper?


Kind of, name? I'll give it to you if you want, but the formation has a name, it is right in Helper, not Castle Gate.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is there a big flag in a barrel at the top?


----------



## Huge29

Yes, clue, there is a credit union right at the base by the same name.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Flag Mountain Credit Union?


----------



## .45

Balance Rock


----------



## Huge29

Balance Rock it is, one of you guys go ahead.


----------



## .45

East... <<--O/ <<--O/


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

That would be In Bottle Hollow. I believe it once was a visitor center.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> That would be In Bottle Hollow. I believe it once was a visitor center.


It is !! I figured you would get it !!


----------



## Huge29

Dang, I knew that one too, FB is too quick on the trigger, props!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Name the range.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's in utah.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's a mountain range.


----------



## Poo Pie

The La sal's


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Not the la sals


----------



## Huge29

Henry's?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Stansbury's?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

NO An NO.


----------



## legacy

Nebo?


----------



## Loke

Oquirrhs?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

NO, and no.


----------



## Huge29

Weber Canyon? If not, how about a clue?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The range shoots straight up. I've heard people describe them as Swiss Alps like.


----------



## Loke

Is that the one by Logan?


----------



## legacy

Deep Creek's?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

legacy said:


> Deep Creek's?


Yes, you are correct sir.


----------



## legacy

Yes!!! Okay, here is one and yes it is in Utah...


----------



## .45

Big Rock Candy Mountain ?


----------



## legacy

That's a dang good guess .45, but....no.


----------



## .45

Oh......then Bryce Canyon. It sure looks like Candy Mountain ! :shock:


----------



## .45

Nevermind.....I think it's between Bryce and Big Rock....And between Colorado and Nevada somewhere's.... :lol:


----------



## legacy

I think you have it nailed...it is between Nevada & Colorado! Uh, you're about right on the latitude. Think more Nevada.


----------



## legacy

Okay, think between Enterprise and Neveda. Anyone?


----------



## .45

Whiterocks?


----------



## legacy

> Whiterocks?


Whiterocks it is! Kind of a neat place. Next!


----------



## .45

Where.....?


----------



## wyogoob

Blanding??


----------



## .45

Not Blanding, but, it's within 250 miles of Blanding....go west and north..


----------



## cfarnwide

Alright... I finally found a picture so I can play.

Wayne County Courthouse, Loa Utah. Correct?


----------



## .45

cfarnwide said:


> Alright... I finally found a picture so I can play.
> 
> Wayne County Courthouse, Loa Utah. Correct?


Yes.......it is the Wayne County Courthouse in Loa !!


----------



## cfarnwide

Never would have figured it out if I hadnt been there recently...

I need the name of the feature. Note the sunlight creeping through?


----------



## .45

McKenna's Gold with Gregory Peak ?


----------



## cfarnwide

Not film feature... geological feature.


----------



## .45

Three Patriarchs Peaks ?? :?


----------



## cfarnwide

Nope.


----------



## cfarnwide

Not anywhere near Zions.


----------



## .45

Escalante area ? 

Close to Calf Creek ?


----------



## cfarnwide

Moab area...

Shows its brilliance at sunrise.


----------



## cfarnwide

Here is another angle...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Loke's house?


----------



## Loke

I wish I had that kind of scenery around my house.


----------



## wyogoob

Butler Wash?


----------



## Loke

Is it in arches?


----------



## wyogoob

Mesa Arch


----------



## cfarnwide

It is an arch but not in Arches. Just outside of the park. A short hike off Hwy 128.

Mornings are best...


----------



## .45

It couldn't be ***** Bill's Arch....could it?

Or......Morning Glory Arch ?


----------



## wyogoob

Landscape Arch? it might be in the Park though


----------



## cfarnwide

We have a winner!

.45 is correct with Morning Glory Arch which is in the ***** Bill Canyon system. A very nice, short hike that is always great in the heat. It follows a stream (with sunfish in it I might add, a few nice ones!) the entire way and ends at an alcove with the arch. Its always shaded beneath the arch and has a spring fed pool where you can cool off.


----------



## .45

Where is and what is the name of this ?


----------



## Loke

My house?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> My house?


Not your's nor Tree's house !! Mine !!!


----------



## Al Hansen

Jeez .45 .........is all of the outdoors yours. :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Helmet Rock?


----------



## .45

Al Hansen said:


> Jeez .45 .........is all of the outdoors yours. :mrgreen: :wink:


Yes Al !! All MINGE !! _(O)_


----------



## Loke

Your house?[attachment=0:1rhxg00d]45's house.jpg[/attachment:1rhxg00d]


----------



## .45

I wish....  

South of Moab....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It looks like a giant beehive.


----------



## cfarnwide

A nice place to pray :wink:


----------



## .45

cfarnwide said:


> A nice place to pray :wink:


That's it !! Church Rock...


----------



## cfarnwide

Geeze .45... Guess I need to dig up another photo. I'll post one later tonight if no one beats me to it.


----------



## cfarnwide

The name of the prominent feature on the right.


----------



## .45

I would _guess_ Rainbow Bridge before the water...


----------



## cfarnwide

Nope... no water within a couple miles.


----------



## .45

I'm stumped !!  

Beautiful picture though....is it your's?


----------



## cfarnwide

No... not mine. My brothers girlfriend took it. She's an incredible photographer, especially on closeups. She uses an old 35mm.

Hint... we are still in the Moab area on this one.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Cable arch?


----------



## cfarnwide

Not cable arch. It does start with a "C".


----------



## wyogoob

Corona


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Corona would have been my second guess


----------



## cfarnwide

The Goob has it correct. Corona arch.


----------



## wyogoob

In the Uintas - pretty much fished out last time I was up there, 2006.

Big brookies

No trail to the lake.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Toomset lake, Amethust lake?


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> Toomset lake, Amethust lake?


No sir, close though.

Toomset is a good guess. I haven't been to that one in years. 
Once I bushwacked from there to Salamander, with the wife, ouch.

Amethyst has nice brookies, but a well used trail to the lake.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Kermsuh lake? Crater lake?


----------



## .45

Lake Icantrememberthename ??


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> Lake Icantrememberthename ??


I was thinking that too, but thats in the wind rivers, not the uintas. :wink:


----------



## wyogoob

.45 said:


> Lake Icantrememberthename ??


That used to be the name of the lake, now that the fishing sucks, it has a name.


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> Kermsuh lake? Crater lake?


No.

There is a trail to Kermsuh and it's not Crater.


----------



## plottrunner

ostler lake?


----------



## wyogoob

plottrunner said:


> ostler lake?


No, good try. Tiny Ostler has a trail and is turquoise in color.


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> Kermsuh lake?.........


Too far west, Fixed.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Coffin lake? Blanchard?


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> Coffin lake? Blanchard?


No wrong drainage.

Coffin is good guess, at one time it was good fishing, (cutts), and now I can't buy a fish out of there, but it sets a long long way from any trees.

Blanchard is in the wide-open, has cutts.

This mystery lake has trees around 2/3rds of it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Geez goob, are there any lakes in the uinta's you haven't been to and fished?


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> Geez goob, are there any lakes in the uinta's you haven't been to and fished?


There's 1005 lakes or ponds in the Uintas. I've made it to about 665 of them; made all but 2 lakes on the north slope.

This lake I've been to 9 or 10 times. It's a day hike for a guy that's in decent physical shape.


----------



## wyogoob

plottrunner said:


> ostler lake?


too far west


----------



## Nor-tah

No Idea?


----------



## plottrunner

Priord Lake?


----------



## Petersen

Lake Lorena


----------



## wyogoob

plottrunner said:


> Priord Lake?


No, but close. Priord is turquoise, the most turquoise lake in the Uintas.

Priord from Ostler Pass:


----------



## wyogoob

Petersen said:


> Lake Lorena


Good job, Lake Lorena it is.


----------



## Petersen

Well, as long as we're already in Wyogoob's backyard...

[attachment=0:15ephk5h]iko2-f.jpg[/attachment:15ephk5h]


----------



## Jitterbug

Niiice picture... but I have no idea what lake it is.


----------



## plottrunner

Dead Horse Lake?


----------



## Petersen

Yup, Dead Horse Lake it is. Your turn Plottrunner.


----------



## plottrunner

Ok here you go


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Kolob?


----------



## .45

Navajo.....


----------



## wyogoob

Panguitch


----------



## plottrunner

.45 said:


> Navajo.....


Right you are sir..............


----------



## .45

plottrunner said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Navajo.....
> 
> 
> 
> Right you are sir..............
Click to expand...

I cheated plott !! :mrgreen:

I 'right clicked' your photo and it gave me the name of your picture !!

Post another....please.... :wink:


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Navajo.....


Cheater. :twisted:


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Navajo.....
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheater*. :twisted:
Click to expand...

Cheater...Yes !!! 

Though....an honest cheater ! :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

.45 said:


> plottrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote=".45":2e8saf6o]Navajo.....
> 
> 
> 
> Right you are sir..............
Click to expand...

I cheated plott !! :mrgreen:

I 'right clicked' your photo and it gave me the name of your picture !!

Post another....please.... :wink:[/quote:2e8saf6o]

An honorable fella.....there *is* hope.

L84wurk


----------



## Loke

My guess is that he just doesn't have any pictures. :wink:


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> My guess is that he just doesn't have any pictures. :wink:


Okay Mr. Smarty Pants..... :mrgreen:

I will never, never, never tell you where this is....and you'll never, never, never guess the location....


----------



## legacy

Grafton?


----------



## wyogoob

Silverton Colorado


----------



## .45

Between 300 to 400 miles away from Grafton, and it is in Utah .


----------



## Loke

LaPoint?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> LaPoint?


Not even..... _(O)_


----------



## Loke

Somewhere I'll never ever ever never guess.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Somewhere I'll never ever ever never guess.


You're exactly right Loke..... 

Your up !!!


----------



## legacy

Joy?


----------



## .45

legacy said:


> Joy?


A long way's away from Joy....


----------



## Loke

.45's super-dee-duper secret place. Where not even his wife can find him. :wink: :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Has anyone said tabby?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> .45's super-dee-duper secret place. Where not even his wife can find him. :wink: :wink:


Hey....it's a super-dee-pooper secret place too !!! 

Not Tabby...fixed blade.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Tabby area? Bluebell, bridgland?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Tabby area? Bluebell, bridgland?


None of....


----------



## Loke

That looks like that place just north of Roosevelt. We had the scouts out that way a couple of years ago. The fishing sucked.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> That looks like that place just north of Roosevelt. We had the scouts out that way a couple of years ago. The fishing sucked.


Good guess Loke.....for never, never, never guess'ing the area.... :mrgreen:

You got 'er, now I can go to bed !!


----------



## Loke

This one ought to be easy.[attachment=0:10v6laz2]where (1).jpg[/attachment:10v6laz2]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Strawberry pinnacles?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Green River.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Price river out of Scofield?


----------



## Loke

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Green River.


Where on the Green?


----------



## wyogoob

Brown's Park


----------



## Loke

Not Browns Park.


----------



## Hellsangler69

It has been about 12 years since I been there , but I'm thinkin' Dripping Springs Rapids .


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

About a mile up from little hole or 500 yards downstream from there.


----------



## Loke

Treehugnhuntr said:


> About a mile up from little hole or 500 yards downstream from there.


You are correct. It is above Little Hole. And the fishing sucked.


----------



## .45

Now watch !!!

Tree will take a long time plus a month before he post a pic....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> Now watch !!!
> 
> Tree will take a long time plus a month before he post a pic....


Yep.


----------



## Loke

That's twice in as many days that I've posted a fishing report. And .45 didn't notice.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> That's twice in as many days that I've posted a fishing report. And .45 didn't notice.





Loke said:


> You are correct. It is above Little Hole. And the *fishing sucked*.


Saying that twice in two day's does not constitute a fishing report Loke !! :mrgreen:

Although, we might as well talk about sompim.....Tree still has over a month before he post !! _(O)_


----------



## Loke

Our trip there was in 2005. That is the most current report that I have. I can tell you that Joe had precisely zero bites while "bait casting" with Bubblicious bubble gum on a treble hook. Could that be why the fishing sucked? For all the purists here, the gum was tried up on the Gorge, not down on the Green. I would hate to be accused of letting one of my scouts use something other than an artificial lure on the river. That brings up the question, is bubble gum bait, or an artificial lure? Maybe we should make a poll over in the fishing section. I'll bet they wouldn't find the humor in it.


----------



## wyogoob

Loke said:


> Our trip there was in 2005. That is the most current report that I have. I can tell you that Joe had precisely zero bites while "bait casting" with Bubblicious bubble gum on a treble hook. Could that be why the fishing sucked? For all the purists here, the gum was tried up on the Gorge, not down on the Green. I would hate to be accused of letting one of my scouts use something other than an artificial lure on the river. That brings up the question, is bubble gum bait, or an artificial lure? Maybe we should make a poll over in the fishing section. I'll bet they wouldn't find the humor in it.


Ah....bubble gum is bait.....so are Cheetos.

That's all I have to say about the matter.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

No one loves me. 

[attachment=0:2le3ub07]furburger.jpg[/attachment:2le3ub07]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Vernon hills?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I don't even know what that is. Also, I can't understand what you are saying because every time you talk, you whistle. Strange.  

NO!


----------



## legacy

That's gotta be Dividend or one of those places right there by Eureka.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

It's got a specific name.


----------



## Hellsangler69

Tree's compound . :lol:


----------



## legacy

Uhhhhh, Apex, Silver City, Mammoth....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

One of yours was close in value.


----------



## wyogoob

Gold Hill, Clifton


----------



## .45

Tintic


----------



## .45

Mammoth


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Don't you let this thread die, tree! Don't you dare!!!! :evil: You Dirty Yuppie.


----------



## Huge29

Treehugnhuntr said:


> It's got a specific name.


Any clues that are more specific? plz


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Wyogoob got it. Gold hill.

You're up goob.


----------



## wyogoob

State park in Utah:










L8furwerk


----------



## Huge29

Only two possibilities I believe; I'll go with Goblin?


----------



## Nor-tah

red canyon?


----------



## wyogoob

No sir, not Goblin.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Kodachrome Basin SP


----------



## wyogoob

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Kodachrome Basin SP


Yes. Kodachrome.

My son climbed up on one of those rock spires and couldn't get down. Had to get a rescue team to pick him off.

yer up


----------



## Huge29

wyogoob said:


> bigbuckhunter64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kodachrome Basin SP
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Kodachrome.
> 
> My son climbed up on one of those rock spires and couldn't get down. Had to get a rescue team to pick him off.
> 
> yer up
Click to expand...

I figured; had to be GV or KCB, cool pic! You are quite the traveler Goober, "round round get around he gets around..."


----------



## wyogoob

Huge29 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigbuckhunter64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kodachrome Basin SP
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Kodachrome.
> 
> My son climbed up on one of those rock spires and couldn't get down. Had to get a rescue team to pick him off.
> 
> yer up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured; had to be GV or KCB, cool pic! You are quite the traveler Goober, "round round get around he gets around..."
Click to expand...

I've been to Goblin Valley. Don't remember much for vegetation there. Have to dig out some old pics.

Spent a lot of time playing, and working, in Utah. It's a beautiful place. In the summer it's not very crowded, all the Utahns are up in Evingston. :lol:

If you look at the picture close you can see my son on top of the rock. I took the pic while out at the road waiting for the sheriff to come. 1983


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

I dont have one right now guys and will be gone all weekend. Someone else jump in and I will get one next week when I get back.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Well I found one so here it goes.


----------



## Huge29

Strawberry Peak?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Nope, farther south.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Uh, Can I guess? :lol:


----------



## skating miner

Is it near Scofield reservoir?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm going to say somewhere near your cabin in the la sals.


Tree told me you have a cabin there. You lucky *******. :lol:


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Yea but I dont think tree can even spell this one. He thinks he knows everything but I fooled him. :mrgreen:


----------



## Petersen

With a clue like that, we must be looking at Tukuhnikivatz.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Your turn Pete...


----------



## Petersen

I'll admit to having had to look that one up. I can't even say the name of that peak, let alone spell it. :?

Here's a mountain range with considerably fewer trees.

[attachment=0:1p6vpb4v]141727.jpg[/attachment:1p6vpb4v]


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Is it the mountains near White Sands NM?


----------



## Loke

Wendover Peak.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The Iabecks or however ya spell them? West of Delta


----------



## Petersen

This range of mountains is in Utah's west desert, but they're not the ones mentioned so far.


----------



## legacy

Pilots?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Hogup or Newfoundland mountains?


----------



## Loke

Leppy Hills.


----------



## Petersen

Legacy said:


> Pilots


Nope



Treehugnhuntr said:


> Hogup or Newfoundland mountains?


Nope



Loke said:


> Leppy Hills.


This range is in Utah, not Nevada.

Think birds.


----------



## legacy

Lakeside?


----------



## Huge29

What are the Birdie mountains, or Pajarito in Spanish Alex.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Pajaro=bird, Pajarito=little bird............Alex. I'm such a dick.


----------



## Petersen

Okay, let's think migratory birds.


----------



## .45

The Fish Springs range. 

George Hansen Peak.....


----------



## Petersen

You're up .45. The Fish Springs Range it is, which is right next to the Fish Springs National Wildlife Refuge (lots of waterfowl and shore birds).


----------



## .45

What is the name of this place?


----------



## .45

A different view.........


----------



## wyogoob

Big Dog Lake


----------



## .45

wyogoob said:


> Big Dog Lake


Nope.........

This series of Ponds or Lakes are not that high in elevation.....closer to 7800 ft.


----------



## idiot with a bow

Well, let me see, it looks a lot like......................every lake I have ever seen.......ever. How do you brainiacs figure these ones out?


----------



## .45

idiot with a bow said:


> Well, let me see, it looks a lot like......................every lake I have ever seen.......ever. How do you brainiacs figure these ones out?


Not too tough, if you've been there. There are a few clue's, in the first picture ( kind of hard to see ) there are three or four ponds that are separated. If you run your cursor over the pic. it will tell you it_ may_ be from the Tribal Lands. And the Goob has given another clue, it is on the South Slope of the Unitas.....

Not too hard ..._idiot with a bow_, just use your imagination !!


----------



## RnF

Twin Pots Reservoir?


----------



## .45

RnF said:


> Twin Pots Reservoir?


Dang good guess, but, the trees and vegetation around Twin is not this thick.

This is Twin Pots early this spring. Ever fish it RnF ? 
[attachment=0:7fi9niav]GEDC0099-1.JPG[/attachment:7fi9niav]

The place I'm looking for may have only been established or developed for 5 or 6 years...


----------



## wyogoob

Man, I've been to that lake 45; just can't name it.

Have little time to dig out old pictures.


----------



## RnF

.45 said:


> ]
> 
> Dang good guess, but, the trees and vegetation around Twin is not this thick.
> 
> This is Twin Pots early this spring. Ever fish it RnF ?
> 
> The place I'm looking for may have only been established or developed for 5 or 6 years...


Never fished it, I really need to explore the south slope more. It's gorgeous out there and the fishing is good.

It may not be on any my maps if it's that recent lol.


----------



## .45

Well....this is no fun if nobody can recognise the place..... 

This is on Tribal Lands, it is called Big Spring's. No floating device's or wader's allowed, kind of a fishery I guess. One large pond at the top of these is a little deeper and supposedly holds some large fish. It's on the upper end of the Uinta River by the U-Bar Ranch north of Roosevelt.

Here are a few catch's of the day.... [attachment=1:3b7ag69w]Tribal lands 063.jpg[/attachment:3b7ag69w][attachment=0:3b7ag69w]Tribal lands 061.jpg[/attachment:3b7ag69w]

Hundreds of 'em......


----------



## wyogoob

I have been to that trailhead some years back, but I honestly don't remember Big Springs.

Love those Western Leopard frogs, sign of good water, few racoons.


----------



## RnF

Son of a .... I was actually going to guess that, but the map I was looking at didn't have the name by the lakes, just the stream, so I wasn't sure what was what. Oh well.

Those are some good looking frogs. Bet the fish love those things. :wink:


----------



## Huge29

.45 said:


> Well....this is no fun if nobody can recognise the place.....


Let's have a new one; I am feeling lucky!


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> Let's have a new one; I am feeling lucky!


Try this one Mr. Lucky !!


----------



## RnF

Stab in the dark.

Big Sand Wash Reservoir or Montes Creek Reservoir?


----------



## Huge29

Lucky lake?


----------



## .45

Nope.....twice....


----------



## bowgy

lake Mead?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Starvation?


----------



## bowhunter3

pelican lake


----------



## bowhunter3

Bottoll Hollow


----------



## wyogoob

Lake Huron?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Brough res?


----------



## muley_crazy

bowhunter3 said:


> Bottoll Hollow


+1


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Mirror lake? The dead sea? Black sea?


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> Mirror lake? The dead sea? Black sea?


Dangit, I was gonna quess the Dead Sea.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Matt Warner?


----------



## wyogoob

Anaquanasippi Reservoir?


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> Bottoll Hollow


Good call bowhunter3......you're up !!


----------



## bowhunter3

ok, give me a min.


----------



## bowhunter3

ok, this is looking out my trailer on one of our summer trips


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

State line Res.?


----------



## Loke

Somewhere that I would rather be than at work?


----------



## wyogoob

Meeks Cabin


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

wyogoob said:


> Meeks Cabin


That's a better guess than mine.


----------



## bowhunter3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meeks Cabin
> 
> 
> 
> That's a better guess than mine.
Click to expand...

Both are wrong, guess closer to my neck of the woods


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Brown Duck?


----------



## Huge29

Cedar Springs?


----------



## bowhunter3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Brown Duck?


No, has a direction in the name :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3

Huge29 said:


> Cedar Springs?


Nope see my last clue


----------



## gwailow

Timothy?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

East park res?


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> East park res?


should have known you would have guessed it with that clue. Your up


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I didn't recognize it from that angle, at first. Is that a few hundred yards up from the camp ground?

I won't be able to post a picture for about 3 hours. Please be patient.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> I didn't recognize it from that angle, at first. Is that a few hundred yards up from the camp ground?
> 
> I won't be able to post a picture for about 3 hours. Please be patient.


No that is right in the camp ground. I usually despise camp grounds but I really love going up to east park. I also like Oaks Park, you ever been there?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I have been to Oaks park. And I have made friends with the camp hosts at east park res. They are the friendliest old couple I've ever met.

Where is this. What's the lake called.


----------



## Loke

Where you hunt elk?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Kinda. But not really. What's the lake called?


----------



## Loke

Little Elk Lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope.


----------



## Loke

Big Elk Lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope this is going to be a tough one. It's a pretty small lake. I don't think a trail even goes to it. If there is a trail I didn't see one.


----------



## Loke

Hidden Lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The names fairly close to the name of the lake you guessed. Starts with the same letter.


----------



## Loke

Which one?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

hidden


----------



## Loke

Is it in the Uintas?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes


----------



## Loke

I'll bet 'goob has been there.


----------



## Huge29

Hillbilly lake or Hayden Lake?


----------



## wyogoob

Huge29 said:


> Hillbilly lake or Hayden Lake?


I like Hayden too.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No and no. I was hoping this would even give the goobster a hard time.


----------



## wyogoob

Yer killin' me. Looks like Hayden as facing northwest. It's a good place to get mushrooms.



Maybe Haydes then. A non-descript pond not far from the trailhead, but off-trail.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ok a hint. it's about 3 miles from a basin. A basin with a lot of lakes in it. :wink: :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3

Hacking? Probably not it, but good first guess.


----------



## wyogoob

Hyatt, as from Naturalist Basin


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No and no. Hacking is within 6 miles.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Here is another pic of the same lake, from a different veiw. Maybe this will help.


----------



## wyogoob

Lake Hessie, it's about 3 miles from the Henry's Fork. 

Used to be good elk there.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope. Hint: It's very very close to Marsh peak. Ok goob that outta give it to you.


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> Nope. Hint: It's very very close to Marsh peak. Ok goob that outta give it to you.


Got me. I've been on both sides of Marsh Peak.

Looks like Fish lake up there, but that doesn't start with "H".

It's not Hooper?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Not on the map I looked at. But was spelled with the same letters just a little differently placed. What's a bigger lake within a half mile of it.


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> Not on the map I looked at. But was spelled with the same letters just a little differently placed. What's a bigger lake within a half mile of it.


Hang on, I'm chewing on my sandhill crane. This could take a while.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Sandhill crane is slang for???? :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

Oh, yeah you have one of those hiking map thingies that says *Hopper*.

I can't remember which one is correct.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Close enough. I thought is sad Hoppes. but I was always reading it at night. After dinner. I usually had 5 beers for dinner. _(O)_ There's nothing like an Ice cold budweiser after a good hard day of hunting.


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> Close enough. I thought is sad Hoppes. but I was always reading it at night. After dinner. I usually had 5 beers for dinner. _(O)_ There's nothing like an Ice cold budweiser after a good hard day of hunting.


I thought I drank all da Budweisers in da 70s......?

I've been up the Ashley and down it a ways from the Highline Trail on another trip. I have seen Hopper, or Hooper, Hoppes, or whatever it's called from Marsh Peak, but never walked up to it and fished it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It didn't look like anyfish were in it. There where some fish in goose lakes. How was that trail I wanted to walk along the trail by leidy, that stays above timber line on the ridge. I bet some great veiws.


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> It didn't look like anyfish were in it. There where some fish in goose lakes. How was that trail I wanted to walk along the trail by leidy, that stays above timber line on the ridge. I bet some great veiws.


The trail up Ashley and around Leidy is fine, I will scan some pics. You can walk out to Marsh Peak easily from the Highline Trail once you are on the pass west of Leidy.

That's Ashley Forest over there. The trails are always well maintained. The rumor is they have a "fat" budget for trail maintenance.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I beg to differ. I got lost on the trails twice. The trails would just dissappear. The 025 is pretty well maintained


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> I beg to differ. I got lost on the trails twice. The trails would just dissappear. The 025 is pretty well maintained


I think they are better maintained than those on the Wasatch N.F. part of the Uintas.

025 dissappears up on the Yellowstone, Uinta, even the Lake Fork drainage, especially in July.
But I can get lost in any of them. The Wasatch N.F. has not replaced many signs in the last 20 years either.


----------



## wyogoob

In the Uintas, from a pass that is not on a trail.

Out of 1005 lakes in the Uintas less than 25 are this turquois color:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Crater Lake?


----------



## wyogoob

No sir.


----------



## Nor-tah

Is it cliff near kings peak?


----------



## wyogoob

Nor-tah said:


> Is it cliff near kings peak?


No sir, Cliff Lake, in the Henry's Fork, is not turquois.

The lake over by King's that's this color is Milk Lake.


----------



## Nor-tah

I knew one was. Is is milk lake?


----------



## huntnbum

Google earth is a wonderful thing.
I would dare say that this is Priord Lake.










Never been there, but it looks like a good place to add too the list.


----------



## wyogoob

huntnbum said:


> Google earth is a wonderful thing.
> I would dare say that this is Priord Lake.
> 
> [attachment=0:22qc598x]Priord Lake.JPG[/attachment:22qc598x]
> 
> Never been there, but it looks like a good place to add too the list.


Yer up.


----------



## huntnbum

I hope that isn't cheating too bad Wyogoob, I couldn't help myself.
It's just that I never hike that area much, and I just had to see if I could find it on the map.

Here's one for the Wasatch Front People.
What Canyon am I standing In?


----------



## idiot with a bow

lamb's canyon?


----------



## huntnbum

Nope


----------



## Greenguy88

Farmington?


----------



## huntnbum

Not Farmington


----------



## Loke

The one just north of Farmington.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Francis Peak.


----------



## huntnbum

Loke, you're close but not quite

tree, it is francis peak, but from what canyon?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Francis Peak from Farmington Canyon.


----------



## bowgy

Shepard? Or Bair Creek?


----------



## The Naturalist

Bear Canyon


----------



## Loke

Two canyons north of Farmington Canyon.


----------



## huntnbum

bowgy said:


> Shepard? Or Bair Creek?


It is *Bair* Canyon, I believe you were close enough.


----------



## bowgy

I ment to say Bair Creek Canyon.

Well, let's try this.
[attachment=0:8j2yv7do]IMG_0660.jpg[/attachment:8j2yv7do]


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Looks Book Cliff-ish.


----------



## bowgy

Nope, futher south.


----------



## bowgy

Here's a little closer look.
[attachment=0:29yogh0p]IMG_0659.jpg[/attachment:29yogh0p]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lake powell area?


----------



## legacy

Cortez?


----------



## ACHY

Looks like Range Creek.


----------



## bowgy

nope, nope and nope.
North of Wahweep and northwest of Bullfrog Lake Powell

Another picture a little closer.
[attachment=0:3dphp5eq]IMG_0658.jpg[/attachment:3dphp5eq]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Are those anazazi huts I see. Or swallow nests. :mrgreen: I have no Idea how to spell anazazi  , or swallow for that matter.


----------



## bowgy

Yes, it is an anasazi (I don't know how to spell it either) hut or pueblo indian ruin. 
But the question is "where is it"


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I know I've been to some by lake powell, but was to young to remember. Does that count.  8) Damnit probably not.


----------



## bowgy

About 55 miles north of Wahweep and about 60 miles northeast of Bullfrog.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Escalante?


----------



## bowgy

Close real close.
Probably close enough.
There is a view point on Highway 12 7 or 8 miles west of Escalante. Just a small pull off. You look up to the cliffs and this small hut is located in the corner of the arch in the cliffs.
Those Indians must have been something to build it up there and live in it.

Your turn fixed blade.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ok I got a little fancy with the camera. A page out of treehugnhuntrs book. Name the body of water.


----------



## bowgy

Wow!!!! Cool picture.
My first thought was Navajo Lake from the Northwest side looking east.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope. It's more north. And that's an atv trail. That picture did turn out pretty cool though didn't it.


----------



## ACHY

Sorry this is unrelated to the current pic, but I couldn't help it. In the last one we are not looking at an Indian hut. It is a granary. They didn't live in it, they stored grain in it. And it's probably Fremont rather than Anasazi or Pueblo.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Thanks Achy. Hey being from the uinta basin you should be able to guess my picture. :wink: :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3

Looks a lot like east park.


----------



## ACHY

fixed blade said:


> Thanks Achy. Hey being from the uinta basin you should be able to guess my picture. :wink: :wink:


Not if I haven't gotten out in a while.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

bowhunter3 said:


> Looks a lot like east park.


Close. But no cigar.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a lot like east park.
> 
> 
> 
> Close. But no cigar.
Click to expand...

Doesn't look like oaks park. Could it be long park.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's oak park you're up. Even tho you said it's not oaks. :lol: I figured you'd get it.


----------



## bowhunter3

could be spirit but hard to tell from that pic. It is sweet though, you sure you took that one :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Have you seen the cabins on the other side of oaks park. Toward Dyer. Pretty cool.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

These cabins in fact.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Have you seen the cabins on the other side of oaks park. Toward Dyer. Pretty cool.


Yeah, I have I love that place. You suck I was just there and took pictures so I could play this darn game. Now you stole my spot. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Post the other 2 story one. lol. That was a crazy road. I felt like I was in moab.


----------



## bowhunter3

I will figure something out. Give me a min.


----------



## bowhunter3

Here is a cool one, but you wouldn't know where it is unless you hunt with me.


----------



## bowhunter3

OK where is this?


----------



## flyguy7

aspen grove?


----------



## bowhunter3

look at the picture, it is very easy. Look at it in detail.


----------



## bowhunter3

flyguy7 said:


> aspen grove?


Don't guess the first one, I just like the picture. You don't have a chance in hell to guess that one. The second one is the picture we are playing with


----------



## Huge29

PCMR?


----------



## bowhunter3

Huge29 said:


> PCMR?


Your up, not to hard was it. That picture was taken from the roller coaster they have up there now. If you have not tried it you got to , fun ride.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Huge29 said:


> PCMR?


What is that?


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PCMR?
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?
Click to expand...

Park City Mountain Resort. I don't know why he couldn't spell it out. I think that is what he meant.


----------



## Huge29

bowhunter3 said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PCMR?
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Park City Mountain Resort. I don't know why he couldn't spell it out. I think that is what he meant.
Click to expand...

Just trying to keep FB guessing! That was a good one, haven't been there in a few years, the corral got me thinking and the clue about looking close--to see the runs in the background sealed the dealio.
bh3-where is the aspen stand (in regional terms)? That is awesome!
Locals are not eligible:








No cheating either, I was not able to post on photobucket.


----------



## bowhunter3

Huge,
It is up in Ashley National Forrest, so North East region


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

I believe that its somewhere in the swell I just dont know where....Maybe out between Price and Huntington


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Castle rock?


----------



## Huge29

No and no, but you are getting warm


----------



## NHS

Did you take that pic huge? I have been looking for a picture of that place.


----------



## Poo Pie

somewhere in 9 Mile?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Pinicle Peak?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Loke's house?


----------



## Loke

Not quite. But I'll bet it is warmer than where I spent all of yesterday.


----------



## ACHY

Somewhere near Price. Of course, I cheated, but nobody else was guessing.


----------



## .45

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Pinicle Peak?


I believe bigbuckhunter64 is right....here is the rest of the picture...

WAKE UP Huge29 !! _(O)_


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'll go until bbh64's ready. Name the flowing body of water.


----------



## Loke

Weber River


----------



## Huge29

.45 said:


> bigbuckhunter64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pinicle Peak?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe bigbuckhunter64 is right....here is the rest of the picture...
> 
> WAKE UP Huge29 !! _(O)_
Click to expand...

sorry guys, I posted that weeks ago, I only check the active topics, so sometimes miss things on page 2.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope not the weber.


----------



## .45

East Fork of Blacks Fork River ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope. Hint it's in the uintas


----------



## .45

Bear river ?


----------



## wyogoob

Smith's Fork.


----------



## Hellsangler69

is it the Uinta river ? :shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

**** you! Looks like the Uinta to me. I'll say white rocks, just in case.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No one has guessed it yet.


----------



## ACHY

North Fork of Ashley Creek?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

ACHY said:


> North Fork of Ashley Creek?


Yes, nicely played. I thought this one would be a little harder.


----------



## ACHY

Wow... I actually got one. 

Okay. What picture should I use....

Name that... um... city?


----------



## bowhunter3

Tridelle


----------



## ACHY

bowhunter3 said:


> Tridelle


Nope. Try again.


----------



## bowhunter3

Neola?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Beryl Jct


----------



## ACHY

No and No. Try again.

I don't know anything about Beryl Jct. but Neola and Tridell are both too BIG.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it near Ouray?


----------



## .45

Topaz ?


----------



## bowhunter3

Fruitland


----------



## ACHY

All wrong. Try again.

It is NOT in the Basin.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Fountain green, indianola


----------



## bowgy

Lund or Zane???


----------



## .45

North of Paragonah...


----------



## ACHY

Nobody has it yet.



This is what it looks like on Google Earth:


----------



## .45

I'm stumped..... :?


----------



## ACHY

So, how long do we wait until I'm declared the ultimate winner of this game? Or should I just give more hints?

I said it wasn't in the Basin, but it *is *in the Northeast Region.


----------



## jahan

Is it up in the Randolf-Woodruff area? I am stretching here.


----------



## .45

Taylors or Taylor Flat


----------



## The Naturalist

ACHY said:


> Nobody has it yet.
> 
> This is what it looks like on Google Earth:


Is that the Green River in the top left corner?


----------



## .45

The Naturalist said:


> ACHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has it yet.
> 
> This is what it looks like on Google Earth:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Green River in the top left corner?
Click to expand...

Forget it brother !! :wink:

It's kinda south of the Jarvie Ranch.... _(O)_


----------



## Huge29

Wow, I am just glad that the pic is of Main St and not some back road! How can it be in the NE region, not in the basin but south of the Jarvie Ranch? I am confused.


----------



## ACHY

.45 said:


> Taylors or Taylor Flat


That's it.

That is the Green River. The Jarvie ranch is on the north side while Taylor flat is on the south side, both in Brown's Park.


----------



## .45

Good post ACHY.

Now, where is this ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Just off Red Creek?


----------



## .45

No, but you're in the right part of the state. ..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it on the Duchesne river???


----------



## .45

Do you know where on the Duchesne?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

By the little town of Bridgeland, or bluebell?


----------



## .45

Nope


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Crap.


----------



## flyguy7

looks like the north fork of the duchesne


----------



## .45

flyguy7 said:


> looks like the north fork of the duchesne


You're getting closer.....it's in between where you said and fixed said..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hanna, or tabiona?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Hanna, or tabiona?


Getting closer.... :|


----------



## bowhunter3

altimont


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> altimont


You're getting colder..

This is right along a 'major' highway....as major as they can be out there..... :wink:

But *not * along Hwy 40 !!


----------



## bowgy

Stockmore Guard Station


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> Stockmore Guard Station


Just where is that ? Duchesne?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

wolf Creek?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The turn of to the West fork of the Duchesne?


----------



## bowgy

> .45 wrote: bowgy wrote:
> Stockmore Guard Station
> 
> Just where is that ? Duchesne?


About 10 miles north of Tabiona on highway 35.


----------



## .45

North of Tabby...you're headed the wrong way.


----------



## bowgy

I'm confused, Tabiona was closer but Altamont was colder?

Utahn?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

There aren't any towns north of Tabby. Are you talking towards woodland? Mill Hollow-ish?


----------



## bowgy

Wagstaff Hollow?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I know I've seen the **** thing.


----------



## bowgy

Where Rock Creek hits the Duchesne River?


----------



## .45

Now I'm confused........I meant to say 'North of Tabby ??....your headed the wrong way.

Altamont to too far downstream.....Tabby is too far upstream.


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> Where Rock Creek hits the Duchesne River?


You just stay outa that area !!! :evil:

Anyway, you're too far downstream....


----------



## bowgy

Was Utahn close?


----------



## bowgy

Nope I guess not if Rock Creek was too far down, is Wagstaff Hollow closer?


----------



## bowgy

The junction of 208 and 35??


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> The junction of 208 and 35??


Yes.....just between there and the river. Right off the road...


----------



## bowgy

Hidden Valley? I know I am making multiple guesses but I think we are getting close, but I am out of guesses.


----------



## bowgy

That was fun, took some research, I have never been up there before. I will have to look up a pic.


----------



## bowgy

Sorry, it's kind of dark.
[attachment=0:1hsj0i3i]IMG_0282.jpg[/attachment:1hsj0i3i]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Painguitch or however ya spell it?


----------



## bowgy

Panguitch .... Nope...but I did do Panguitch Lake once before.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yankee Meadow?


----------



## bowgy

Nope, but closer


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Kolob?


----------



## bowgy

Not Kolob


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Is it close to there?


----------



## bowgy

Closer to Panguitch than Kolob


----------



## .45

Yankee ?


----------



## 2-Fer

Navajo?


----------



## bowgy

Not Navajo, I had used that before, fixed already guessed Yankee, but that is closer


----------



## bowhunter3

duck creek


----------



## bowgy

Not Duck Creek, about 10 to 15 times larger, Duck Creek is farther from Yankee than this lake is.


----------



## bowhunter3

red creek res.


----------



## bowgy

> bowhunter3 wrote: red creek res.


You got it!! Also known as Paragonah Reservoir. I think I will head up there this afternoon, that or Yankee.


----------



## bowhunter3

ok, where is this located


----------



## ACHY

That looks like the area just north of Red Fleet. I've never seen the cabin before, though...


----------



## bowhunter3

ACHY said:


> That looks like the area just north of Red Fleet. I've never seen the cabin before, though...


I bet you have :mrgreen: It is not by Red Fleet though, but most of my pictures are in my area so you should be able to guess it.


----------



## ACHY

I guess it could be somewhere on the monument (Dinosaur). Near Josie's cabin perhaps? Its been years since I've been there though, so I'm not sure. I don't remember seeing that pattern of rocks anywhere except north of Red Fleet, by the phosphate mine.

Wherever it is, I like it. Great picture.


----------



## bowhunter3

ACHY said:


> I guess it could be somewhere on the monument (Dinosaur). Near Josie's cabin perhaps? Its been years since I've been there though, so I'm not sure. I don't remember seeing that pattern of rocks anywhere except north of Red Fleet, by the phosphate mine.
> 
> Wherever it is, I like it. Great picture.


Good call, your up, figures someone that is out in this area would get it.


----------



## ACHY

Okay, this one will probably be easy, at least for those in that area.

Name the arch.


----------



## 2-Fer

Grovsners arch?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Looks like Grosvenor arch to me.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Grosvenor Arch? :lol:


----------



## ACHY

Yep, you're all right. But I think 2-Fer got it, despite the atrocious spelling.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Well I think that I am going to jump in and take my turn since I got skipped, so where is this?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Corona Arch?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

I should have known that you would get anyplace I put on there that has a cold beverage in its name. You are up Fixed


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I do like beer. And I think Corona Arch has been posted like 4 times. :lol:

Ok name the body of water way back in the distance. No one from the gut pile can guess this one.


----------



## bowgy

Quail Creek Resevoir?


----------



## Loke

Steinaker?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I think Loke got it. I'll say Red Fleet, just in case.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I think Loke got it. I'll say Red Fleet, just in case.


Red fleet it is. But that is really close to steineker.


----------



## Nor-tah

I'll jump in if no one minds.
[attachment=0:jcnrwlml]P1010761.JPG[/attachment:jcnrwlml]

I'll be back here asap. Be patient if I dont answer till mid day or something.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm guessing some where in the Boulders??


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Nor-tah said:


> I'll jump in if no one minds.
> [attachment=0:3o8r2xzt]P1010761.JPG[/attachment:3o8r2xzt]
> 
> I'll be back here asap. Be patient if I dont answer till mid day or something.


Ok, but I got a good un, so I'm jumpin in in a bit.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

He posted that yesterday. If you'd quit working so hard and get on the computer more you'd know this.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I saw that, that's why my post didn't say "Hey f^%$& face, wait you g^& [email protected] turn!"

DAHB


----------



## jahan

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I saw that, that's why my post didn't say "Hey f^%$& face, wait you g^& [email protected] turn!"
> 
> DAHB


You better watch out fixed Tree grumpy today and on a rampage.  8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I will box any one of you, right now.


----------



## jahan

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I will box any one of you, right now.


Put up your dukes. -oOo- :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

jahan said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that, that's why my post didn't say "Hey f^%$& face, wait you g^& [email protected] turn!"
> 
> DAHB
> 
> 
> 
> You better watch out fixed Tree grumpy today and on a rampage.  8)
Click to expand...

Hows that different from any day???


----------



## bowhunter3

anyone playing this game anymore


----------



## Nor-tah

fixed blade said:


> I'm guessing some where in the Boulders??


Not the boulders. Its actually in the narrows at strawberry. haha ill let tree go since hes dying to.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I _was_ dying to. I'll have to wait until morning.


----------



## flyguy7

I have one for you guys....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Mirror Lake?


----------



## bowhunter3

spirit


----------



## flyguy7

That was a quick one, bowhunter3 nailed it. That one was shot during the snowstorm during the bowhunt on September 1st.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Alright, Lay off goob. :wink:
[attachment=0:37sy6346]Carboneros.jpg[/attachment:37sy6346]


----------



## wyogoob

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Alright, Lay off goob. :wink:
> [attachment=0:1u8jr561]Carboneros.jpg[/attachment:1u8jr561]


But.....ah.......well....it's where I coyote hunt.


----------



## flyguy7

That looks like the kilns off of 1-80 between evanston and rock springs


----------



## .45

It's them one things, south of I-80 in Piedmont, Wyoming


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

flyguy7 said:


> That looks like the kilns off of 1-80 between evanston and rock springs


Evanston and Rock springs? Very specific sir. :roll: :mrgreen:

It's, it's those one things in between Mexico and Newfoundland. Did I get it?? Did I get it??  :mrgreen: :wink:

I's gonna give it tu Foetee five.


----------



## .45

Go ahead, flyguy7, I gotta get back to work. I don't want nobody stealing my job !!


----------



## wyogoob

One time rabbit hunting out at Peidmont I had to stop the truck and let 160-some elk cross the road at the kilns.









ah.....well I thought it was a good story.....ah.....my wife tells it better.


----------



## flyguy7

LOL, yea it was vague but you can't hit the ball without swinging the bat right? :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Exactly. Can't score from the bench.


----------



## .45

Goob, one time I was socked in there during a storm, I-80 was closed and I spent the night there....I heard ghost and stuff.

Sorry flyguy7, go ahead !!


----------



## flyguy7

You guys have at it, I gotta guide trip im running late for -/|\- -|\O-


----------



## Poo Pie

.45 said:


> Goob, one time I was socked in there during a storm, I-80 was closed and I spent the night there....I heard ghost and stuff.
> 
> Sorry flyguy7, go ahead !!


Hold the phone, what do you mean you heard ghost and stuff?


----------



## wyogoob

LOL, that's why they call Piedmont a "ghost town".



You guys, and girls, from Utah are pretty smart.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Somebody post an Effing picture already. Luckily I lived in Casper for awhile. So I'm only mostly retarded, not completely. Right Treehumper?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Drinking straight from the tap doesn't help either.


----------



## .45

Here's one


----------



## wyogoob

Duescene River


----------



## .45

wyogoob said:


> Duchesne River


Nope, I fixed your spelling though...


----------



## bowhunter3

How did I get skipped :evil:


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> How did I get skipped :evil:


You did ??

Oops......  

You go right ahead brother !! Let's see what you got !!


----------



## wyogoob

.45 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duchesne River
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I fixed your spelling though...
Click to expand...

Was I close? I started with "dewshane".


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did I get skipped :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> You did ??
> 
> Oops......
> 
> You go right ahead brother !! Let's see what you got !!
Click to expand...

I have had my fair share of turns, its no big deal, I will get another one. Lets just see if we can guess yours.


----------



## Nor-tah

Uinta river.


----------



## .45

Nor-tah said:


> Uinta river.


I forgot to say....anybody *but* Nor-tah !! /**|**\ /**|**\

It is the Uinta..


----------



## Nor-tah

Buahahahaha Cool k go bowhunter...


----------



## bowhunter3




----------



## flyguy7

Below flaming gorge dam on the green river overlook. RIght off the trail from the lowerparking lot to be specific. :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3

flyguy7 said:


> Below flaming gorge dam on the green river overlook. RIght off the trail from the lowerparking lot to be specific. :wink:


could you be more specific :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

Is it Rollercoaster?


----------



## flyguy7

hese's one for you


----------



## .45

Southfork?


----------



## flyguy7

No but good guess. I know exactly right where you are thinking, just below causey above the campgound. but incorrect.


----------



## .45

Maybe Diamond Fork ?


----------



## flyguy7

No but I was there today, didn't fish that well at all. The lower P. on the other hand was silly on egg patterns.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it near moab?


----------



## .45

Hobble Creek ? 

I'm running out of answers... -)O(-


----------



## flyguy7

both incorrect. think NE Utah...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

That little creek that comes out bellow Kahler hollow?


----------



## flyguy7

nope...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Big brush Creek?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Bitter Creek?


----------



## bowhunter3

that is flowing into the green isn't it


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

So how are all you fellow Where is this players today? Periette Draw? That's more brown thou.


----------



## flyguy7

nope nada zilch. within 25 miles of the Gorge...


----------



## bowhunter3

is that over by jones hole


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Red Creek?

Carter Creek?


----------



## flyguy7

neither. when you give up just let me know...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Close?

Sheep Creek?Cart Creek? Willy Creek? Spring Creek? Elk Creek? Burnt Creek? Weyman Creek? Deep Creek? DRY FORK? Brownie Creek? Ashley Creek?


----------



## flyguy7

Yup. Its where Big Springs empties into sheep creek about a mile downstream of Palisades Campground in the Geological loop


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Well ok.


----------



## Nor-tah

Grafton?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Don't know what that is. Looking for the name of the canyon.


----------



## Nor-tah

Ghost town in So-tah. I have no idea where yours is.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

On the Eastern side of Mortah. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah

Treehugnhuntr said:


> On the Eastern side of Mortah. :mrgreen:


See its catching on!!!


----------



## flyguy7

Orangeville, just outside straight canyon?


----------



## .45

flyguy7 said:


> Orangeville, just outside straight canyon?


**** !!! /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\

I meant to say Orangeville or thereabouts....


----------



## flyguy7

LOL, if were right we can play rock paper scissors. http://www.playrps.com/


----------



## .45

flyguy7 said:


> LOL, if were right we can play rock paper scissors. http://www.playrps.com/


Fun game....but I had to re-boot the puter to get it off my screen !! 

I think they wanted my SS #....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

NO!

Where's Orangeville?


----------



## flyguy7

near castle dale, between the san rafael swell and joes vall res.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Farther east my friend.


----------



## NHS

Hwy 6 near Woodside and the Price River between the Sunnyside Junction and Greenriver?


----------



## .45

Sego Canyon...or Nine Mile ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Nope.


----------



## flyguy7

I think it is safe to say that we have no clue...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Close to Colorado.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Split mountain Canyon?


----------



## bowhunter3

over by blue mtn


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Ok, it's in between Ouray and Green River.


----------



## ACHY

I was thinking it looked like Antelope Canyon, but the description of "between Ouray and Green River" makes me think it's Desolation.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Desolation is closer, but there's no Green River flowing in the picture. :wink: 

East of Deso.


----------



## ACHY

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Desolation is closer, but there's no Green River flowing in the picture. :wink:
> 
> East of Deso.


Well, it could have been taken looking _away _from the river.

How about the lower end of either willow creek or bitter creek?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

You're getting closer.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hay Canyon?


----------



## bowgy

I was going to say Hay canyon, so I will say Middle canyon?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

fixed blade said:


> Hay Canyon?


Bottom of Hay Canyon. I took the photo specifically for 'where is this' a few months back.

You're up hill feller. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3




----------



## mjschijf

Ummm...let me guess. A big, black rock?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Last time I saw you, I think I noticed a growth on your leg that looked similar to your picture.

I'm going with Fixed Blade's leg.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

it is my third leg you're up treehumper. 


Actually it is a rock that is well known, by some.  look harder you can see a face.


----------



## flyguy7

Thats easy! Its Mt. Rushmore 29,000 years from now!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

flyguy7 said:


> Thats easy! Its Mt. Rushmore 29,000 years from now!


Close but no.


----------



## ACHY

That's the Great Stone Face, just west of Delta. It looks like a profile of Joseph Smith.

I've never actually seen it, but it's amazing what you can find with Google.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

yes


----------



## ACHY

Try this one.


----------



## flyguy7

Browns park road in Jessie Ewing canyon?


----------



## .45

flyguy7 said:


> Browns park road in Jessie Ewing canyon?


Wrong again flyguy7 !!!

It's the Strawberry River Road...? :?


----------



## ACHY

flyguy7 said:


> Browns park road in Jessie Ewing canyon?


Close... but not quite.



.45 said:


> It's the Strawberry River Road...? :?


Way off.


----------



## .45

The road to Jones Hole ?


----------



## ACHY

.45 said:


> The road to Jones Hole ?


Not quite, although I believe it is the same geologic formation. It's sort of between Jones Hole and Jessie Ewing Canyon.


----------



## .45

I thought it would get me close.... 

Gates of Lodore ?


----------



## .45

I'm really lost now......

Crouse Creek Road ?


----------



## ACHY

.45 said:


> I'm really lost now......
> 
> Crouse Creek Road ?


Yep, Crouse Canyon. On the north side of Diamond Mountain heading to Brown's Park. Or was I heading toward Diamond from Brown's Park...?


----------



## .45

What's the name of this road ?


----------



## The Naturalist

Secondary Gravel :?: :shock:


----------



## Huge29

The road less traveled by Robert Frost?


----------



## Loke

Dirt?


----------



## flyguy7

North slope rd?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Dirt?





The Naturalist said:


> Secondary Gravel :?: :shock:





Huge29 said:


> The road less traveled by Robert Frost?


Grow up !! :roll: :lol:



flyguy7 said:


> North slope rd?


A long way's off, it's a Trail, of sorts....


----------



## flyguy7

ho-chi-minh trail? yellow brick road?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The little road to Zim's new house?


----------



## bowgy

The Burr Trail?


----------



## RynoUT

Looks like Marysvale Canyon...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Paiute trail?


----------



## .45

flyguy7 said:


> ho-chi-minh trail? yellow brick road?





fixed blade said:


> The little road to Zim's new house?


Immature !!! :roll: :roll: :lol:



Treehugnhuntr said:


> Paiute trail?


If you were to spell that correctly, you would be right !!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

.45 said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ho-chi-minh trail? yellow brick road?
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="fixed blade":2888y65x]The little road to Zim's new house?
Click to expand...

Immature !!! :roll: :roll: :lol:



Treehugnhuntr said:


> Paiute trail?


If you were to spell that correctly, you would be right !![/quote:2888y65x]

Ha, that's funny. I actually had it spelled right, but then I google spell checked it and that's what it gave me! :lol:

Piute Trail.


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Ha, that's funny. I actually had it spelled right, but then I google spell checked it and that's what it gave me! :lol:
> *Piute Trail*.


That's better, you're just lucky Berg see didn't see your bad spelling.. _O\


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Yeah, that Fuggin guy.


----------



## BERG

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Yeah, that Fuggin guy.


Warning !

Do not walk on a tight rope suspended 45ft. above the ground. The spelling officer is watching.
Your implied language in not nice either. *Freakin Treetard*.


----------



## .45

BERG said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that Fuggin guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Warning !
> 
> Do not walk on a tight rope suspended 45ft. above the ground. The spelling officer is watching.
> Your implied language in not nice either. *Freakin Treetard*.
Click to expand...

Ha ha.... :lol: :lol: :lol: ......I like the way you spelled it the first time BERG !! :lol:


----------



## BERG

.45 you are getting a little older now, and you are starting to see things that are not really there. :lol: 
However, I will remember to cut you some slack...know whatta mean?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Game on. The tallest peak, please.

[attachment=0:qyu9s1sq]469716807_9dd3921995.jpg[/attachment:qyu9s1sq]


----------



## Steveb

Mt McKinley?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Nope. It's in Utah.


----------



## Loke

Former Molehill?


----------



## flyguy7

Ibapah?


----------



## .45

Mount Peale....or there abouts? :?


----------



## flyguy7

It actually looks like Ute mountain towering over Mt Cougar and Horned Frog Peak!!!!!!!! -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: *()* *()* *()* *()* -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

.45 said:


> Mount Peale....or there abouts? :?


Tis mount Peale.

Your up ol' timer.


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Your up ol' timer.


Me ?!? :shock:

Ha !!....I'll go any way....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Fairview?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Fairview?


Nope


----------



## ACHY

Mountain Home. Over there towards Yellowstone canyon and moon lake.


----------



## .45

ACHY said:


> Mountain Home. Over there towards Yellowstone canyon and moon lake.


I'm sorry ACHY, Uinta Basin living guy's are not allowed to try to guess my 'Where is it' pictures.....maybe next time, and keep trying though.... :lol:

You got it and you know it !! 8)


----------



## ACHY

That's the thing about this game. If you've been there, you recognize the place. If not, you're just guessing. It just so happens that I stopped at that place once.

This will probably be a little too easy, but here goes:


----------



## .45

That might be in Bryce Canyon...


----------



## ACHY

.45 said:


> That might be in Bryce Canyon...


but it's not.


----------



## .45

ACHY said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That might be in Bryce Canyon...
> 
> 
> 
> but it's not.
Click to expand...

Mmmm...Kodachrome Basin ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's probably best I don't comment on that photo.


----------



## jahan

fixed blade said:


> It's probably best I don't comment on that photo.


I was thinking the exact same thing, that is way to easy. 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Gong rock? :mrgreen:


----------



## flyguy7

in the san rafael swell?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

flyguy7 said:


> in the san rafael *swell*?


It defiantly looks swollen! -BaHa!- -_O-

Oh ****, sorry I couldn't resist. :lol:


----------



## flyguy7

LOL thats funny right there!! :mrgreen:


----------



## ACHY

.45 said:


> Mmmm...Kodachrome Basin ?


That's it. You're up.


----------



## .45

The name of this pretty little moss filled lake....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Mill Hollow?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Mill Hollow?


Not even close....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Silver lake.


----------



## flyfitch

Is it in Eastern Utah in the Uintahs, kinda near Flaming Gorge?


----------



## .45

Way off Mr. Flyfitch and Mr. fixed blade...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Somewheres in the Boulders?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Somewheres in the Boulders?


Yes.....................heh, heh, heh.....


----------



## flyfitch

I was thinking Boulders first but then I thought eastern UT. Always go with your first thought.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Horseshoe lake? Grass lake?


----------



## .45

Think Hwy 12.........


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Long lake, Deer Cr. lake?


----------



## .45

Nope


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Lower Bowns(sp?)?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Lower Bowns(sp?)?


Nope.....now think of an Old Utah Indian Chief....


----------



## RynoUT

Scout


----------



## .45

RynoUT said:


> Scout


Not Scout....

I'd bet Petersen knows....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Walker lake? Ouray Lake?


----------



## Petersen

.45 said:


> Not Scout....
> 
> I'd bet Petersen knows....


That looks like Posy Lake north of Escalante, but I didn't know it was named after an Indian Chief?

You're right, though. I just looked it up, and Posy (or Posey) was a Ute chief from about a hundred years ago. You're a smart guy .45.


----------



## .45

Petersen said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Scout....
> I'd bet Petersen knows....
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like Posy Lake north of Escalante, but I didn't know it was named after an Indian Chief?
> You're right, though. I just looked it up, and Posy (or Posey) was a Ute chief from about a hundred years ago. You're a smart guy .45.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't know for sure if the lake is named '_after'_ Posey , I was just trying to use the name as a reference. Old Posey was quite a character in the early days of Blanding, Utah...

Your up Pete.....


----------



## Petersen

So how about this one (it's not on Boulder Mountain).

[attachment=0:4yzmg15f]12.jpg[/attachment:4yzmg15f]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Near Blue Lake by Wendover?


----------



## Petersen

fixed blade said:


> Near Blue Lake by Wendover?


Nope. It's a few dozen miles southeast of there near another wet area.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Fish Springs?


----------



## Petersen

Yup, it's the Pony Express Trail road along the west side of Fish Spring. You can see a small sliver of one of the ponds in the photo. The mountain in the distance is Granite Peak — in the middle of the Dugway Proving Grounds.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3




----------



## Loke

A little bit north on highway 36 from the junction with highway 6.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes, and what the hell was that thing used for. Pretty creepy inside.


----------



## Loke

Looks like a grain silo. They are used to store grain. :roll:

If anyone wants to post a picture, go ahead. I've been a little short on new pics for a while.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> I've been a little short for a while.


I can finally agree with something you've said !!!!


----------



## Hellsangler69

That looks like Eden


----------



## .45

Hellsangler69 said:


> That looks like Eden


It is Eden, I had to shrink the pic sideways a little to make it fit here.

Your up Hellsangler69 !!


----------



## Hellsangler69

I'll let anyone else go if they want . I need to dig out my laptop for a pic that has not been seen yet , and that might take a while .....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Alright.
[attachment=0:30737vzu]Mtnoegip-dusfat.jpg[/attachment:30737vzu]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Near Delta?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Mmmm, In the same state as Delta.


----------



## BERG

63.72 miles Northwest of Blade's house?


----------



## .45

Desert Mountain.......out west or so..?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

BERG said:


> 63.72 miles Northwest of Blade's house?


You're headed the right direction.

Al, no.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it near a Proving Ground, or Test Range???


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Kind of, but not really.

It's in the North West part of the state.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

New foundland something or another?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> BERG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 63.72 miles Northwest of Blade's house?
> 
> 
> 
> You're headed the right direction.
> 
> Al, no.
Click to expand...

Who's Al ??? :?

Pigeon Mountain ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

.45 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 63.72 miles Northwest of Blade's house?
> 
> 
> 
> You're headed the right direction.
> 
> Al, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's Al ??? :?
> 
> Pigeon Mountain ?
Click to expand...

Uhhh......... Al, well...... he, uuuuuhh you............... I uh........... my bad. 

Pigeon mountain, located where?


----------



## .45

North of Floating Island........east of Lucin which is kind of northeast of Montello which is north of Wendover which is west of Salt Lake....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

23 miles west of bergs house


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

.45 said:


> North of Floating Island........east of Lucin which is kind of northeast of Montello which is north of Wendover which is west of Salt Lake....


You know it! Just east of Dake reservoir. There's pike in there, ya know. :wink:

You're up 'Al'. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You know it! Just east of Dake reservoir. There's pike in there, ya know. :wink:


I heard all that when I was in Oasis working, years ago. Yes....Oasis. I also heard about the elk, rabbits, big trout, the weird minerals in the rocks by Montello and the bathtub in the warm springs. *\-\*

So, where is this ?

[attachment=0:2ei37ws3]100_1161.JPG[/attachment:2ei37ws3]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Looks like Duchesne.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Looks like Duchesne.


Yes, but where in Duchesne ? :wink:

Man, I gotta start going someplace else, too many pictures from out that way...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Looks like Downtown Duchesne.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Looks like Downtown Duchesne.


All of Duchesne is Downtown !!! :lol:

Your up fixed !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Good luck with this one.


----------



## Loke




----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Friggin Hillbillies. Oops, did I say that out loud? Sorry blade.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes. That's the same hill. I heard the suv lost it's breaks.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Its called lion's back you hill billies all the locals know that


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Looks more like an Elephant than a Lion if ya ask me. We used to camp on the side of that thing. A lot of beer was consumed in those days. Even more than now, believe it or not.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Yea I have enjoyed a beer or 2...or 100 up there during spring break as well. The parties up there were always fun.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

So Loke is it your turn or mine?


----------



## Loke

Go ahead.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Never mind the man boobs or the other two hill billies...what mountain is this?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The guy on the left looks like he may be coping a feel from the poor little guy in the middle. :shock:


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> The guy on the left looks like he may be coping a feel from the poor *little guy *in the middle. :shock:


 :rotfl:

Kind of looks like the little guy is getting it from both sides.... :lol:


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

No its not Broke Back Mountain... :shock: 

Guess again


----------



## .45

North and west of Salt Lake area ?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Nope wrong area of the state


----------



## .45

Maybe the edge of the Book Cliffs, by the Sunnyside area?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Getting Closer...you are in the right region but still not far enough south


----------



## .45

I'm gonna quess the La Sal's, I wouldn't know the name of that peak though.


----------



## .45

Unless it's called the 'Tuk'......or Mt Tukuhnikivatz.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I know, I know!!!


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

.45 
Right range wrong mountain...close though

Hillbilly...I mean tree 
I hope you didnt get too intoxicated to remember where we were on that trip! :wink:


----------



## .45

Mount Mellenthin ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I just looked at the picture again, and the guy on the left has a gay look in his eye. Kind of like hey, I'm kind of excited and kind of scared at the same time, come and get it big fella. Grrrrrr. **** that's hot.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Nope .45 guess again. Its right there with both of those mountains that you have already named. FB thats just wrong :lol: :lol:


----------



## .45

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Nope .45 guess again. Its right there with both of those mountains that you have already named. FB thats just wrong :lol: :lol:


All that's left is South Mountain---no. Mt. Peale---no. Mount Laurel---YES ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

It's Mt.Peale, again.

BTW, I was copping a feel.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

45 you are up i guess one of those was right. Its Mt Peale again. I couldnt help it.


----------



## .45

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> 45 you are up i guess one of those was right. Its Mt Peale again. I couldnt help it.


Soooo, you wuz mess'in with me ??? :|

Where at is or was this ?


----------



## Poo Pie

Between Birdseye and Indianola, on 89.


----------



## .45

Poo Pie said:


> Between Birdseye and Indianola, on 89.


Oh Poop Eye !!! Your so smart !!! 8)


----------



## Poo Pie

.45 said:


> [quote="Poo Pie":3qm0nueg]Between Birdseye and Indianola, on 89.


Oh Poop Eye !!! Your so smart !!! 8)[/quote:3qm0nueg]
Thanks. Driven by there about a million times. Awesome piece of property, there are three or four other structures there that all have the same red tile roof as the bridge.
here ya go... take some guesses.
[attachment=0:3qm0nueg]whereisthis.jpg[/attachment:3qm0nueg]


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Eastern part of the state?


----------



## Poo Pie

sure


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Ok, My turn.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Near Red Creek Res?


----------



## .45

Strawberry River Road ?


----------



## Poo Pie

nope, nope and tree you are sssssilly


----------



## .45

Somewhere's close to La Point ?


----------



## Poo Pie

no, not really at all. South and West of there.


----------



## .45

Bridgeland...along or close to the Duchesne River?


----------



## flyguy7

Randlett


----------



## Poo Pie

nope, nope and no.

HINT: this is now a ghost town. There are only about 2 families living here in 2007


----------



## bowgy

Widtsoe?


----------



## Poo Pie

nope. don't know where that is.


----------



## .45

Ouray ?


----------



## NHS

Columbia?


----------



## flyguy7

Harper?


----------



## Poo Pie

NHS you are in the same county :wink:


----------



## NHS

Well now you have peaked my curiosity. I am from that county. There are about a hundred ghost towns against the mountains in that valley, but I am at a loss for one where people might still live. Kennilworth has more than 2 and I don't think there is any one left living in Hiawatha. :?


----------



## Poo Pie

NHS said:


> Well now you have peaked my curiosity. I am from that county. There are about a hundred ghost towns against the mountains in that valley, but I am at a loss for one where people might still live. Kennilworth has more than 2 and I don't think there is any one left living in Hiawatha. :?


Is one of those a guess?


----------



## NHS

.....maybe...is one of those correct?


----------



## Poo Pie

ya, go ahead it was Hiawatha. I think you are right I don't think there is anyone living out there right now, the info I had was a couple of families a couple of years ago.


----------



## NHS

My guess is Hiawatha...final answer!

Okay. Here is an easy one.


----------



## Loke

Is there another sign just like it on the other side of the road that faces the other way?


----------



## NHS

No, the sign says 7476 going the other way. The road is sloped on a curve.


----------



## .45

It all depends on how you read the sign......I guess. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Thats the summit sign on Highway 6. Soldier Summit I believe is he name of it.


----------



## NHS

You are up Jason.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes. I knew it.  

That's one of my favorite summit signs, cuz it means I'm getting close to Scofield.

I have to go to work, so If'n someone want's to take my turn go for it. Otherwise I'll post one when I get back.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

fixed blade said:


> Yes. I knew it.
> 
> That's one of my favorite summit signs, cuz it means I'm getting close to Scofield.
> 
> *I have to go to work*, so If'n someone want's to take my turn go for it. Otherwise I'll post one when I get back.


Of all people in the world that you could lie to, you chose us. I'm hurt.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I knew it.
> 
> That's one of my favorite summit signs, cuz it means I'm getting close to Scofield.
> 
> *I have to go to work*, so If'n someone want's to take my turn go for it. Otherwise I'll post one when I get back.
> 
> 
> 
> Of all people in the world that you could lie to, you chose us. I'm hurt.
Click to expand...

You're the last one who should talk, Dream job boy.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Whoops. I guess I didn't crop enough. hehe


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Never mind I fixed it. Just padding my post count so I can hang with tree and .45.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Little Mountain?


----------



## Poo Pie

Grantsville


----------



## flyguy7

Bear river refuge


----------



## .45

North tip of the Stansbury Mountain Range ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Fish springs?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No one has guessed it yet.


----------



## Loke

Just east of Goshen, looking back toward Genola. I think they call it Warm Springs.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope


----------



## .45

Come on fixed, ya tight wad......give us some clues !! :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ok its a WMA


----------



## kamas_kid

That's clear lake wma, it is.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The kids right.


----------



## kamas_kid

i guess i got to go? Alright, here it is:

[attachment=0:za3lpicu]BearRiver.jpg[/attachment:za3lpicu]


----------



## Greenguy88

Im gunna guess and say... the Bear River? :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke

Cheater.


----------



## flyguy7

lol, beat me to the punch. KK, you might want to re-name your picture before posting it. :wink:


----------



## Greenguy88

Guilty as charged lol. Post up another one KK.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I'm going to have to suspend your account for 5 days for cheating. Sorry, them's the rules. *(u)*


----------



## kamas_kid

:mrgreen: 
Sorry; first time posting a pic.


----------



## Huge29

Cliff or Wall Lake?


----------



## kamas_kid

Huge29 said:


> Cliff or Wall Lake?


 Nope


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hacking, and is that Leidy Peak?


----------



## flyguy7

Clyde Lake?


----------



## kamas_kid

Neither


----------



## Greenguy88

Haystack Lake?


----------



## flyguy7

moosehorn?


----------



## kamas_kid

Greenguy is really close


----------



## .45

Washington Lake ?


----------



## Greenguy88

Tail or Shadow?


----------



## kamas_kid

Greenguy got it, it's shadow


----------



## Greenguy88

Ah sweet, and i didnt even cheat this time! :wink: Hows the fishin there KK? I never tried that lake. Alright keeping with the uintas theme name that lake...


----------



## flyguy7

Thats got to be cliff


----------



## Greenguy88

Bingo, your up flyguy.


----------



## flyguy7

here ya go...


----------



## .45

West of Nephi ?


----------



## flyguy7

negatory


----------



## Jackalope

Mayfield area??


----------



## flyguy7

way off


----------



## BERG

Utah Idaho border?


----------



## .45

Elberta ?


----------



## flyguy7

Neither


----------



## .45

Uinta Basin?


----------



## BERG

.45 said:


> Elberta ?


Elvira?


----------



## flyguy7

no


----------



## .45

BERG said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elberta ?
> 
> 
> 
> Elvira?
Click to expand...

What ?? _(O)_

Come on Flyguy7......hows about a clue !!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## flyguy7

It is NOT in the central portion of the state...


----------



## NHS

flyguy7 said:


> It is NOT in the central portion of the state...


central-central, central-eastern, or central-western? If not, that would only leave northern-central, norther-western, northern-eastern, southern-central, southern-eastern, or southern-western. Did I miss any?


----------



## Loke

I'm thinking the Fillmore-Beaver area?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Loke said:


> I'm thinking the Fillmore-Beaver area?


You always want to say that. You're a whip Loke, I can never keep up.


----------



## flyguy7

LOL, think north. and east.


----------



## .45

Randolph with Crawford Mountain ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Maeser?


----------



## flyguy7

Further east, .45. Never heard of Maeser FB.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's the further most East part of Vernal.


----------



## .45

flyguy7 said:


> Further east, .45. Never heard of Maeser FB.


East'er than Crawford?

That could be in the Wyoming something....Evanston area?


----------



## flyguy7

you are getting warmer. not as far north...


----------



## bowgy

Green River?


----------



## flyguy7

no, further north (or south if you are speaking of Green River, Wyoming)


----------



## .45

Lucerne Valley ?


----------



## flyguy7

Yup you got it .45. If you look really close in the background you can see the Linwood arm of Flaming Gorge Reservoir. Your up.....


----------



## .45

Oh goody !!

Shut up fixed blade..... :twisted:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Can I guess.  When was that picture taken. I've never seen it with that much water.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> *Can I guess*.  When was that picture taken. I've never seen it with that much water.


Oh....if you have to !!!! :|

The pic came off the web, so I don't know when it was taken....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I guess I'll let someone else have a turn. :?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> I guess I'll let someone else have a turn. :?


Oh no......go ahead !! I insist !! :twisted:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I said no **** it! This time I'm going to take a stand. You're always making me do things I don't want to do. :x


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> I said no **** it! This time I'm going to take a stand. You're always making me do things I don't want to do. :x


Please ?? -)O(- -)O(-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Last time I did what you told me, I stole Al Hansen's mustang.


----------



## Loke

Not if you're still alive to talk about it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm really fast. And I have the voice of an Angel. Some people say it's like a combination of Fergie, and Jesus.


----------



## NHS

umm......Grantsville Res?


----------



## .45

NHS said:


> umm......Grantsville Res?


That's it NHS !!!!

You are the winner !!!!


----------



## Al Hansen

fixed blade said:


> Last time I did what you told me, I stole Al Hansen's mustang.


What ???????????????????????????????????????????????? -8/- O*-- _O\ -oooo-


----------



## NHS

This one is little harder than the one I did before. Good luck!


----------



## jahan

NHS said:


> This one is little harder than the one I did before. Good luck!


I am going to go with wood pecker on an aspen tree or quakie for us ********. :lol:


----------



## flyguy7

I think Aspen is a male perfume and a high end ski resort. Those are definitely quakies!


----------



## bowgy

The haunted woodpecker forest?


----------



## NHS

Okay everyone. I was just yanking your chain. Here is my real entry.

Where is this?
Then:









Now:


----------



## .45

Is that Spring Glen ?


----------



## Nor-tah

The Quarry?


----------



## NHS

.45-nope

nor-tah--nope


----------



## .45

Winter Quarter's ?

Caskets !!! :shock:


----------



## Nor-tah

I dont know now but that is a cool pic. Can you give us a county and who is the guy in your avater? Have you explained that before?


----------



## .45

Nor-tah said:


> I dont know now but that is a cool pic. Can you give us a county and who is the guy in your avater? Have you explained that before?


Me ??

Oh, that's St. Nick or to some folks he's called Santa Claus !!!

Not sure of the county, but he lives in the North Pole !!! 

I explain it every year about this time...... -_O- -_O-


----------



## NHS

.45 Got it!! Is there any place in UT that you haven't been? The caskets in the picture were for the bodies of the men killed in the country's fifth worst mine explosion. 200 miners lost their lives on May 1, 1900. You can read more about it here:

http://www.castlecountry.com/what_to_do/mining_winter_quarters.html

Nor-tah: My avatar is a picture of my Great Grandpa is his WWI uniform.


----------



## .45

NHS said:


> ..45 got it !! Is there anyplace in Ut you haven't been?


I try to go everyplace that has ghost!! I'm still look'in for a Mormon coin !!

Nor-tah.....you oughta sit this one out !! :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm going to go with either A. Bottle Hollow, or B. Starvation.


----------



## Nor-tah

Haha ok .45. 
NHS that is sweet about your G-pa.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> I'm going to go with either A. Bottle Hollow, or B. Starvation.


A. No

B. No again....


----------



## Huge29

The tribal lake in Arcadia, named...???


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> The tribal lake in Arcadia, named...???


*Not* Tribal Water's...... <<--O/


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The Flaming Gorge?


----------



## RynoUT

Yuba


----------



## flyguy7

Woodruff


----------



## .45

None of the answer's are correct.....

Another view....


----------



## bowhunter3

pelican


----------



## Nor-tah

Close.


----------



## bowhunter3

Brough


----------



## .45

Nor-tah said:


> Close.


 **O**



bowhunter3 said:


> Brough


Brough.....how did ya know ? :shock:


----------



## bowhunter3

Been there, but still the hint that Nortah gave helped me out


----------



## bowhunter3

ok....where is this?


----------



## Nor-tah

.45 said:


> [quote="Nor-tah":13er6n55]Close.


 **O**



bowhunter3 said:


> Brough


Brough.....how did ya know ? :shock:[/quote:13er6n55]

:lol: :lol: Come on McQueen, you know BowHunter lives out that way! haha sorry bud. You are still the champion of this game!! When we eating steak!!??


----------



## .45

Nor-tah said:


> :lol: :lol: Come on McQueen, you know BowHunter lives out that way! haha sorry bud. You are still the champion of this game!! When we eating steak!!??


McQueen..... **O**

steak....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bowhunter3 .....That's up by Whiterocks area..?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm going going to say down south.

and .45 when did you pass me in post count. I'd better get going.


----------



## bowhunter3

Neither are correct. It is a historical site


----------



## flyguy7

is that up by 3 corners?


----------



## .45

That's the road to the 'Waterpocket fold' area in Capital Reef...

Burr Trail ?


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 said:


> That's the road to the 'Waterpocket fold' area in Capital Reef...
> 
> Burr Trail ?


Nope..


----------



## .45

Mountain Meadow?


----------



## bowhunter3

Think closer to me. And flyguy what 3 corners are you talking about?


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 said:


> Mountain Meadow?


NO


----------



## .45

McConkie Ranch ?


----------



## flyguy7

where utah, wyoming, and colorado come together; above clay basin road


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 said:


> McConkie Ranch ?


no


----------



## bowhunter3

flyguy7 said:


> where utah, wyoming, and colorado come together; above clay basin road


No, I will give another hint. You are kind of in the right area and it is not in Utah


----------



## bowgy

Echo Park?


----------



## bowhunter3

bowgy said:


> Echo Park?


NO


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

IS IT IN WYOMING? Sorry didn't mean to yell.


----------



## bowhunter3

A certain group may have treked through here :lol:


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> IS IT IN WYOMING? Sorry didn't mean to yell.


yes


----------



## bowhunter3

Hey fixed, I can' t get into your site and it is pissing my day off. Have not been able for a while now, don't understand why not. I even tried to sign up with a different name and nothing. Get me back in buddy


----------



## bowgy

Martins Cove?


----------



## bowhunter3

bowgy said:


> Martins Cove?


yep did you look it up with the clues I gave.


----------



## bowgy

Your clues gave it to me. Not in Utah, Wyoming, and "a certain group went through"


----------



## bowgy

Another one.

[attachment=0:213za7m0]IMG_0409.jpg[/attachment:213za7m0]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yankee Meadow?


----------



## bowgy

Nope.


----------



## mjschijf

Navajo?


----------



## bowgy

nope not Navjo


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Painguitch. or however you spell it.


----------



## bowgy

Nope not Panguitch, I have used all of the ones mentioned so far though in previous entries.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it even a lake?


----------



## bowgy

Yep, well a reservoir. 
Here's a shot futher back.
[attachment=0:2ie91ipi]IMG_0408.jpg[/attachment:2ie91ipi]


----------



## bowgy

A hint: in the summer there are Nevadan's (sp) elbow to elbow across the dam.


----------



## .45

Kolob?


----------



## bowgy

Not Kolob, but you guys are hitting all around it.
Think Smaller.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Kents


----------



## bowgy

Nope, Kents is too far North.


----------



## .45

Not Duck Creek....is it?


----------



## bowgy

.45, yep, Duck Creek it is.
The spring is in the lower left of the first picture through the windshield.


----------



## mjschijf

****!!! How did I not know that? I've driven by Duck Creek a billion times, and I've even fished there a few times. I guess I'm not used to seeing so much snow around the lake. Or maybe I'm just dumb.


----------



## .45

This one.....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

That cute little lake at the top of Parleys?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> That cute little lake at the top of Parleys?


Wow.....kinda looks like it..... :?

But, the one in the picture is about 300 miles away from Parley's.


----------



## flyguy7

Wood's ranch pond near cedar city?


----------



## .45

flyguy7 said:


> Wood's ranch pond near cedar city?


According to the googler, you're about 342 miles away, depending on the road you travel.


----------



## flyguy7

Alright .45, Im calling BS on your mileage. Nowhere in the state of utah is 300 miles from parleys canyon and 340 miles from cedar city. Its impossible! :?:


----------



## .45

flyguy7 said:


> Alright .45, Im calling BS on your mileage. Nowhere in the state of utah is 300 miles from parleys canyon and 340 miles from cedar city. Its impossible! :?:


 :shock: :shock: :shock:

These are google 'road' miles brother.!!

From Jeremy Ranch to Monticello is 305 miles. From Cedar City to Monticello is 342.99 miles.

You ruined my post !!!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

A little Lake by Monticello?


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> A little Lake by Monticello?


If that is the case I have no clue where that is at


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> A little Lake by Monticello?


I'd say you're pretty close.... :mrgreen:

Just.........not close enough !!


----------



## bowgy

Gordon Reservoir?


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> Gordon Reservoir?


Your getting closer bowgy !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lloyd lake?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Lloyd lake?


Gawd, I hate to tell you the mileage.....flyguy7 will call BS on me again... :mrgreen:

Soooo....... just go more west !!! 14 miles


----------



## mjschijf

*WEST 14 MILES!!!*

:mrgreen:


----------



## flyguy7

Ha! See! nobody has guessed it yet!


----------



## .45

flyguy7 said:


> Ha! See! nobody has guessed it yet!


Apology accepted !!!!! :lol:

I learned some more _'spanish'_ the other day. The bill was 11 bucks with some change, I gave her a 20. She counted the money as she handed it back.......12 teen, 13 , 14 , 15 and 20 teen.....I learn a lot going down there!!


----------



## flyguy7

LOL, im glad we are speaking the same language, .45!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

duck lake


----------



## flyguy7

I will owe ya a fishing trip, .45. How does that sound? Does that make it up?


----------



## bowgy

Keller Reservoir?


----------



## bowgy

Is that a cabin on the hill to the right of your pic?
It could be that little lake just west of South Peak in the Abajos on mountain road. Don't know the name.


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> Is that a cabin on the hill to the right of your pic?
> It could be that little lake just west of South Peak in the Abajos on mountain road. Don't know the name.


You may be right bowgy......but, you know how it is.....no cigar.

Gotta put a name to it.


----------



## .45

flyguy7 said:


> I will owe ya a fishing trip, .45. How does that sound? Does that make it up?


Just make sure you're on the ice this winter. Coffee is on the .45 !!! :twisted:


----------



## bowgy

Bayles or Duckett?


----------



## .45

The name starts with the letter '*F*' ........


----------



## flyguy7

You can count on that. I'll have Natties or Pabst, or maybe some Sailor Jerry....


----------



## bowgy

> .45 wrote: bowgy wrote:
> Is that a cabin on the hill to the right of your pic?
> It could be that little lake just west of South Peak in the Abajos on mountain road. Don't know the name.
> 
> You may be right bowgy......but, you know how it is.....no cigar.
> 
> Gotta put a name to it.


Man you're making this tough. :mrgreen:

How about Foy Lake?


----------



## .45

It is Foy Lake...


----------



## bowgy

> .45 wrote: It is Foy Lake...


I have only been to the Abajo's 2 times and that was for work.
I had to do some reasearch for that. I found the lake on google earth but could not find the name on it or on my Utah recreational map. But it is unreal what you can find on the internet. :wink:


----------



## bowgy

OK, name this lake, this is just one end of it, on a good year this is under water. Maybe one of the trucks belongs to someone on this forum. If so, fess up and tell us the story 

Where's a Chevy when you need one? Acctually I think the guys in the Ford and the Dodge are still looking for the chevy 

[attachment=0:3vy6sjtg]IMG_0509.jpg[/attachment:3vy6sjtg]


----------



## .45

Up on top? You know by the meadows up past Cedar Breaks?


----------



## bowgy

Now you are making fun of me  :wink: 

Nope, these guys are acctually in the lake, it was low a couple of years ago and I think they thought they would play and found out how boggy it was :roll: I was fishing with the family and leaving the lake and had to take their picture, I don't know how they got out or how long it took. :roll: 

Name the lake :wink:


----------



## .45

Oh.....  

I didn't see no lake.......Minersville?


----------



## bowgy

nope, not Minersville.
Where the trucks are is one end of the lake when it is full, when it is low this end becomes dry. However it can stay boggy for a while after the lake recedes.


----------



## .45

Is the lake close to you? 

Gunlock maybe?


----------



## flyguy7

Silver lake flat?


----------



## Nor-tah

Navajo?


----------



## bowgy

Nor-tah got it. It is Navajo east of the dike.


----------



## Nor-tah

GO!
[attachment=0:1pmzx7z6]12888864.jpg[/attachment:1pmzx7z6]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Provo Airport.


----------



## Nor-tah

Got it. You been there or did google help?


----------



## flyguy7

The mountains in the background are a dead giveaway


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yep got if from the mountains.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Your house?


----------



## flyguy7

Tintic?


----------



## Loke

That is way nicer than fb's house. It's .45's house.


----------



## flyguy7

Actually I think its #1 Deer's house. Notice the flatbed chevy next to it


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No one has got it yet. Man I wish that was my house. Actually it looks more like an old saloon.


----------



## .45

Is that on the back side of Vernon Hills? East of Vernon?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Delta?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope.


----------



## Huge29

It is on the east side of Hwy 196; Skull Valley Road several miles south of I-80.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Huge29 said:


> It is on the east side of Hwy 196; Skull Valley Road several miles south of I-80.


Why yes it is! very nice your up.


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is on the east side of Hwy 196; Skull Valley Road several miles south of I-80.
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes it is! very nice your up.
Click to expand...

That always stood out to me how it does not face the road; a little odd, then I remembered your favorite gas station on that same road that you have posted and knew it was a lock. 
I am only able to view this at night; so if someone is certain of your guess go ahead.


----------



## .45

Real funny Huge29.... _(O)_


----------



## Huge29

.45 said:


> Real funny Huge29.... _(O)_


I don't know what is so funny, I saw that you had posted one out of turn; I posted a pic on Tuesday, but apparently did not work, it just showed "image" for some reason, anyways, what is your guess?


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real funny Huge29.... _(O)_
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is so funny, I saw that you had posted one out of turn; I posted a pic on Tuesday, but apparently did not work, it just showed "image" for some reason, anyways, what is your guess?
Click to expand...

Oh sorry, I couldn't know what your 'image' was supposed to be..... :wink:

Not sure, Dugway ?


----------



## .45

I changed my mind, it's Kenilworth.


----------



## Huge29

.45 said:


> I changed my mind, it's Kenilworth.


What in the world are you doing on here at 4am? Based on that effort I will let the cheating the slip by. I don't know how you did it; must have tinkered around with the source site, no way anyone knew that :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I changed my mind, it's Kenilworth.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you did it;
Click to expand...

Did what ? My in laws are from that country and later in life lived in Kenilworth when it was a booming metropolis...

Sooooo, anybody been to this southern Utah water ?


----------



## The Naturalist

Is that where the movie "Creature from the Black Lagoon" was filmed :?:


----------



## .45

The Naturalist said:


> Is that where the movie "Creature from the Black Lagoon" was filmed :?:


Uh...no !! I think you're thinking of a show called 'Swamp Thing' with Adrian Barbeau, which is okay to think about..... when she was younger.... *\-\* *\-\*

A clue: it's in Southern Utah....


----------



## 2-Fer

Is it Baker Reservoir?


----------



## .45

2-Fer said:


> Is it Baker Reservoir?


No......more west.

And south.


----------



## bowgy

Gunlock Reservoir?


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> Gunlock Reservoir?


More west and southernly....in fact, it's a pond.


----------



## bowgy

Is that what they used to call the DL ranch just past Motauqua?


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> Is that what they used to call the DL ranch just past Motauqua?


That's in the right area, I've never been there. Just heard about it once or twice.

It's called Clay-fish Pond, almost on the border of Nevada and straight west of the Shiv-wits Reservation. So, you close enough !! You're up !


----------



## bowgy

I put in some communications at the ranch years ago after some Polygamists bought it. Rumor has it it used to be owned by the Mob in Las Vegas and used as a getaway and hideout. :shock:


----------



## bowgy

Ok, where is this church?

[attachment=0:1uqdt2c6]IMG_0454.jpg[/attachment:1uqdt2c6]


----------



## Nor-tah

Pine valley mountain?


----------



## Nor-tah

Looks like he logged off but I google says i'm right. Heres one. Sorry poor quality.
[attachment=0:280u01hj]n203001282_30030430_6265.jpg[/attachment:280u01hj]


----------



## bowgy

Yep, Pine Valley Utah, at the base of Pine Valley Mountain.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Nor-tah said:


> Looks like he logged off but I google says i'm right. Heres one. Sorry poor quality.
> [attachment=0:13jn5vwo]n203001282_30030430_6265.jpg[/attachment:13jn5vwo]


That there would be Potato Salad Hill in Milcreek Canyon just below the power dam in Moab...looks like during Jeep Safari. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

The Nor-tah family reunion at Colorado City? :?


----------



## Nor-tah

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he logged off but I google says i'm right. Heres one. Sorry poor quality.
> [attachment=0:3g83lmat]n203001282_30030430_6265.jpg[/attachment:3g83lmat]
> 
> 
> 
> That there would be Potato Salad Hill in Milcreek Canyon just below the power dam in Moab...looks like during Jeep Safari. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Git er done!!! Yer up bigbuck!! This was a couple years ago during jeep safari. One of the best most fun things to do in Utah in April!! One year we had a drunk guys stumble up to us and just say, Happy Moab, get a bottle!!! haha we laughed for a long time and started saying it every year. I have watched a few rigs tumble down potato salad. :mrgreen:


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Yea I have drank a few....hundred beers :shock: there too.

Heres a new one for you what lake is this under the 5' of snow?[attachment=0:1kh04099]lake.jpg[/attachment:1kh04099]


----------



## .45

Smith & Morehouse area...?.

Nice image, funny how the hands showed up in that picture...

poachers!! :wink:


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

.45, nope I dont know where that is. 
The mountain in the background is one of the tallest in the state


----------



## .45

Mirror Lake?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Nope, its in the southeastern part of the state.


----------



## bowgy

Dark Canyon Lake?


----------



## flyguy7

It looks like Mt. Peale in the background but I can't remember the name of the lake....


----------



## bowgy

That's what I was thinking, so I guessed Dark Canyon Lake since it is just over 2 miles north east of Mt Peale.


----------



## flyguy7

I think its your Bowgy but im not one to say.....


----------



## .45

I think it's Beaver Lake....


----------



## bowgy

.45 you got to stop thinking like that


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> .45 you got to stop thinking like that


Yeah !!! When I'm six feet under !!!! -()/>-


----------



## bowgy

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Its all you bowgy...it is Dark Canyon Lake looking out my cabin window.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Its all you bowgy...it is Dark Canyon Lake* looking out my cabin window*.


You know the rule about taking the dude to your cabin, who helped you with an avatar don't you?

*Well now you do!*


----------



## bowgy

8) Looks like a great place to have a cabin.

OK name this peak
[attachment=0:1v4j5wbn]IMG_0913.jpg[/attachment:1v4j5wbn]


----------



## Nor-tah

Belnap or however you spell it.


----------



## bowgy

Nope, and I think it's Belknap. That would be in the Tushar range. But you are in the right half of the state.


----------



## .45

Is it Rancher Peak...or there abouts? :?


----------



## bowgy

I don't know where Rancher Peak is  so nope.

Here is another pic that is not zoomed in.

[attachment=0:lrf4jd11]IMG_0914.jpg[/attachment:lrf4jd11]


----------



## .45

Kobob Peak?


----------



## bowgy

Kobob Peak :? :? :lol: Nope, I don't know Kobob, if it is a typo and ment Kolob meaning near Kolob reservoir it is Northwest of there.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm pretty sure I just saw this peak sunday. Deleno Peak? Or Mount Belknap?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

I figure from the picture that it is in the range that is between St George and Enterprise but I dont know the name. :? 

Fixed, 
You just tell me when you want to go to the cabin and its on.....I am always up to take new people down there and show them around. :wink:


----------



## bowgy

Fixed, nope Belknap was guessed, it is more west.

bigbuckhunter64, more to the north.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Thousand Mountain?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I mean Granite Peak.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I mean Indian Peak. :lol:


----------



## bowgy

Not Thousand mountain, I don't know where that is. If you mean Thousand Lake Mountain, it is southwest of there.


----------



## bowgy

You are posting faster than me :mrgreen: 

West of Granit peak.

Indian Peak it is. :lol: 

You are up fixed. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ha, I knew it. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ok Try this one.


----------



## bowgy

Looks like the south end of Fishlake


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope


----------



## mjschijf

Scofield.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

hmmmmm, somewheres Above Beaver?


----------



## jahan

That looks like Mammoth Reservoir at the top of Huntington Canyon also know as Huntington Lake.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

Kind of looks like Upper Kents Lake


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Kind of looks like Upper Kents Lake


Your very close.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

Only other lake I can think of close to upper kents would be Lebaron Lake.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Only other lake I can think of close to upper kents would be Lebaron Lake.


Getting colder. Upper Kents lake was about a 1/4 mile from this lake.


----------



## bowgy

Birch Lake,


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

nope.


----------



## bowgy

lower kents lake


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Close enough. It's Kent's lake. Upper kents is just right above it.


----------



## bowgy

Boy, do I feel dumb.  :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy

I'm running out of pictures so here's an easy one.
Name the peak.

[attachment=0:2qlsb3w5]IMG_0917.jpg[/attachment:2qlsb3w5]


----------



## flyguy7

Peak?! maybe in Kansas!


----------



## bowgy

I don't think Kansas has a peak over 11,000 feet high. :wink: 

Oh, I was at over 9500 feet above sea level when I took the picture. :wink:


----------



## flyguy7

noted, Dorothy. I guess were not in Kansas anymore! :wink:


----------



## bowgy

You have got to stop hanging out with those flying monkeys  
Now put your red slippers back on and click your heels three times while saying "there's no place like Utah" :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> You have got to stop hanging out with those *flying monkeys*
> Now put your red slippers back on and click your heels three times while saying "there's no place like Utah" :mrgreen:


I believe you mean *flyguy monkeys *!!!! 

Cedar Mountain Peak?


----------



## bowgy

:rotfl: :rotfl: .45 you crack me up.

Nope, north east of Cedar Mountain.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

500!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it in the la sals?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Indian Peak?


----------



## .45

Han**** ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hey Tree, .45 just passed you in total posts. :lol: Man you are one pathetic loser!


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Hey Tree, .45 just passed you in total posts. :lol: Man you are one pathetic loser!


I figure if the *Pro* didn't post for about 3 years, I could pass him too !!!!


----------



## bowgy

Not in the La Sals 
Not Indian Peak (I did that last time)Southeast of there.
Not Han**** (Northwest of there)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Shut up FB.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Shut up FB.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Shut up FB.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Shut up FB.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

:mrgreen:


----------



## .45

Sydney?

Shut up FB !!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Goiod god! He's got me by a hundred. I think I'll go drown my sorrows.

How does it feel .45, You've made me an alcoholic.


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Goiod god! He's got me by a hundred. I think I'll go drown my sorrows.
> 
> How does it feel .45, You've made me an alcoholic.


YOU????

Hic....weeeeeeee.....burp, burp.......barf, barf.....

Sounds like ole fixed blade


----------



## bowgy

Was Sydney a guess? Couldn't tell. But no. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hey f u guys.

Shut up FB. :lol:


----------



## .45

VALENTINE PEAK ???????


----------



## bowgy

nope, think skiing


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> nope, think skiing


I did think skiing....that why I put up Sydney, by Brian Head............no?


----------



## Loke

Beaver Mountain?


----------



## bowgy

South of Beaver Mountain


----------



## bowgy

By sidney :wink:


----------



## .45

BrianHead ???

I give up.....


----------



## bowgy

Yep, Brian Head it is. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

Anybody remember what they used to sell out of this building, and where is it?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is that the cold beer shack between Faust and Vernon?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

I think I have bought porn there once! :shock:


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Is that the cold beer shack between Faust and Vernon?


It is.......


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ive stopped there about a thousand times to buy beer and no one ever answers there door. The lazy bastards.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. give this one a try.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Sunnyside or East Carbon?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Maybe Helper? I am so confused.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Helper it is.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Okay here is one for you....this is my favorite football stadium...where is it located?


----------



## .45

It's the Smallville Stadium......you know where everything is small....people...car's...pictures... :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I dont know do you like it more than Invesco?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Yea I know its small but I am illiterate when it comes to upsizing pics....and yea I like this one more than invesco because I played in it for 5 years.....invesco is not far away though.

Go BEARS!!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Chicago Bears?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

No I am a BRONCOS fan! DUH :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Where did you go to college? :lol:


----------



## mjschijf

Cal, Berkeley?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

fixed blade said:


> Where did you go to college? :lol:


In Colorado :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

University of Northern Colorado football stadium? :mrgreen:


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

You got it FB

Nottingham Field, home of the 1996 & 1997 National Champion Bears!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm to drunk to post a picture. And I'm going fishing in the morning. So if someone else want's to go in my place, by all means. Otherwise, I'll post one when I get back from my fishing trip.


----------



## .45

Okay....since your busy and all....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

That's the little house I'm guessing used by the railroad, at the railroad crossing on the pony express trail on the way to faust. About 5-10 miles from your beer shack.  I've been out that way a lot. 8)


----------



## Loke

The real name is Faust Junction.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> That's the little house I'm guessing used by the railroad, at the railroad crossing on the pony express trail on the way to faust. About 5-10 miles from your beer shack.  I've been out that way a lot. 8)


I only posted that picture cause you said _you_ were going fishing....!!!! Back so soon? It is the house east of Faust !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Does anyone remember the hill out that way that had a pipe coming out of the middle. It perfectly resembled my favorite part of the woman's body! :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Name the Highest peak.


----------



## flyguy7

beautiful shot. Ben Lomond?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope.


----------



## .45

Deseret Peak?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I should have said .45 cant guess.  

your up.


----------



## .45

Lucky guess fixed blade......

This one?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Dead Dog cemetery. Near Grantsville? I don't know if they even have one but I heard a story about dogs being shot by cops.


----------



## .45

Nope


----------



## Petersen

Kelton?


----------



## .45

Kelton Cemetery, it is.


----------



## Petersen

This is the eastern end of Main Street in what Utah town?

[attachment=0:2dwmxav2]sem.jpg[/attachment:2dwmxav2]


----------



## idiot with a bow

Fairview?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Fountain Green?


----------



## Petersen

Nope. Main Street in both Fairview and Fountain Green run north and south. The Main Street in the photo runs east and west.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Salina or Mt. Pleasant


----------



## Petersen

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Salina or Mt. Pleasant


Salina it is. You're up.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool




----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Baghdad?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Close... But off by a couple thousand miles... Its a little closer to home... It was the area of my first big game hunting experience since coming back though... It's south of where you live, and a popular hunting place...


----------



## .45

Parker Mountain or close?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Vernon Hills?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

You got it .45 its Antelope springs on the parker mountain...


----------



## .45

Way down there....


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Butch Cassidy's old hang out down between Marysville and Circleville?


----------



## .45

Nupe.....

Sorry, my mouth was full of chocolate peanuts.... :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

9 mile pass area?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> 9 mile pass area?


No, more 'way' down there.....


----------



## Loke

Glendale or Orderville?


----------



## .45

Nope....


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

four corners area?


----------



## .45

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> four corners area?


Kind of.....yeah.


----------



## Loke

La Sal?


----------



## .45

Nope

The site has a Historical marker in place...


----------



## bowgy

San Juan Mission?


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> San Juan Mission?


Uh.....no. :roll:

The San Juan Mission is in Capistrano.... :wink:

This site is right along Hwy. 191 in San Juan County...Utah...


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Hey I got it...... The place along HWY 191 in San Juan County Utah, you know the one with the historical marker.... :wink:


----------



## .45

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Hey I got it...... The place along HWY 191 in San Juan County Utah, you know the one with the historical marker.... :wink:


Very close...very close...


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Bluff on the San Juan river?


----------



## .45

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Bluff on the San Juan river?


Go north of there away's toward Monticello.....it was one of the first settlements in the area.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Doh, I thought I had it for sure... :lol:


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

I believe its name is Verdure...the first morman settlement in the Blue Mountain region in between Monticello and Blanding?


----------



## flyguy7

Home of Truth?


----------



## .45

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> I believe its name is Verdure...the first morman settlement in the Blue Mountain region in between Monticello and Blanding?


That is the place bigbuckhunter64 !! You got it !!


----------



## bowgy

> .45 wrote: bowgy wrote:
> San Juan Mission?
> 
> Uh.....no.
> 
> The San Juan Mission is in Capistrano....
> 
> This site is right along Hwy. 191 in San Juan County...Utah...


Uhh.....not the one I was talking about :roll: :roll:

See below :wink: :lol:



> The San Juan Mission
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> THE SAN JUAN MISSION Bluff was the first settlement of the white man in San Juan County and its first county seat. It was founded April 6, 1880 by the San Juan Mission "called" by the L.D.S. Church to establish friendly relations with the Indians. A small band of mission scouts found good farm land at this location in 1879 and it was resolved to settle here. Late in October 250 colonists from several southwestern Utah communities began the migration via the Hole-in-the-Rock shortcut across the Colorado River. Contrary to expectations the route proved almost impassable and after nearly six months of the most strenuous effort the exhausted company reached this site. No pioneering band ever overcame greater difficulties in establishing and maintaining a home. The turbulent river proved uncontrollable and for 40 years hostile Indians and various types of white renegades threatened life and property. In spite of hardships and personal sacrifice the missionaries remained steadfast to the calling until released by the church. The San Juan Mission is an unexcelled example of the highest type of pioneer endeavor.
> 
> Site Information
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Location: Twin Rocks Trading P
> BLUFF
> SAN JUAN County
> 
> Sun Bonnet Rock, between 2 buildings of Twin Rocks Trading Post


----------



## .45

Good post bowgy !!! :shock: :shock:

And, I _think_ the actual building still stands down there. I should have knowed better !!


----------



## bowgy

Heck, I was close, only about 40 miles off


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Somebody else go ahead and throw one up there, I cant seem to find a good pic right now.


----------



## .45

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Somebody else go ahead and throw one up there, I cant seem to find a good pic right now.


Okay, here's one.

Kind of in a desolate part of the state....


----------



## flyguy7

Randolph?


----------



## .45

Nope.....way far away...


----------



## weatherby25

Henefer?


----------



## flyguy7

Hmmm, Randlett?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Annabella? Teasdale?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Annabella? Teasdale?


More isolated and desolate than those....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Mmmmm, Etna? Murdock? Eggnog? Ticaboo? Aneth? Dragon? Bonanza? Gandy? Any of those close???......... You're a mean man, .45, but quite handsome, in a Tom Selleck sort of way. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Mmmmm, Etna? Murdock? Eggnog? Ticaboo? Aneth? Dragon? Bonanza? Gandy? Any of those close???......... You're a mean man, .45, *but quite handsome*, in a Tom Selleck sort of way. :mrgreen:


Since you said that and you're quite attractive yourself... :wink: ....... _/O

I can tell you to go westerly, young man, go west !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Gold Hill?


----------



## Huge29

I forget the name, but I believe we passed it on the way to Great Basin NP on the scenic route along 132 or maybe the 6? Leamington?


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> I forget the name, but I believe we passed it on the way to *Great Basin NP *on the scenic route along 132 or maybe the 6? Leamington?


Leamington...it is *not *!

The 'Great Basin NP' is close though....


----------



## bowgy

Garrison?


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> Garrison?


Yes !! Your a smart boy bowgy !! *\-\*


----------



## bowgy

I cheat, I wait till all the hints are in and then ...SLAM! :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy

Ok name this town.

[attachment=0:3ou74uiy]IMG_0921.jpg[/attachment:3ou74uiy]


----------



## .45

Lund?


----------



## bowgy

nope, but kind of the right idea.


----------



## .45

Beryl or Zane.....

Don't listen to the Marine, I can see he's stalking this thread.... :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy

You are getting futher away, north of all of those, but it is along the tracks. :wink:


----------



## .45

Milford ?


----------



## bowgy

Yes it is Milford


----------



## .45

This one should be easy........


----------



## bowhunter3

I will let someone else get that, but I know where that is


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

What you tryin to say .45? 8)


----------



## BIGBEAN

Is that Fort DouchePain?


----------



## .45

BIGBEAN said:


> Is that Fort DouchePain?


Nope..........


----------



## BIGBEAN

My bad it is Fort Myton.


----------



## .45

BIGBEAN said:


> My bad it is Fort Myton.


It is Fort Myton, and the signs say's so !! I hadn't noticed that until after I posted it.

Your up BIGBEAN-O !!


----------



## BIGBEAN

I didn't notice it either until after I posted.

I don't have to many photos but here is one. I looked to see if had been done before but couldn't see it.


----------



## flyguy7

Viewmont high?


----------



## BIGBEAN

Nope. Sorry was away from the computer for a couple of days. Same mascot just a lot further south.


----------



## .45

How far south ? Carbon High School area ?


----------



## BIGBEAN

Right school district a little further south and east.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

PGHS?


----------



## .45

East Carbon High School ?


----------



## BIGBEAN

That's it or was it. It now just exists in pictures.


----------



## gwailow

I know it's not my turn so don't hate me for stealing this.....but how bout this one? Anyone who does any fishing down south should be able to nail this one.


----------



## .45

Fish Lake ?


----------



## bowgy

earthquake?


----------



## mjschijf

gwailow said:


> I know it's not my turn so don't hate me for stealing this.....but how bout this one? Anyone who does any fishing down south should be able to nail this one.


I do lots of fishing "down south" if it is southern Utah that you are referring to. However, I have never observed that particular restroom.


----------



## Nor-tah

This is funny!! can you give us a county?


----------



## gwailow

.45 said:


> Fish Lake ?


"Last stop for worms" before fish lake, if your coming from the North...


----------



## flyguy7

I think it is one of the cabins at Bowery haven. The "rustic" ones....


----------



## Nor-tah

Some gas station in Salina?


----------



## .45

Is it this store in Sigurd ??[attachment=0:5m49eqcv]6401099.jpg[/attachment:5m49eqcv]

Or another store / gas station in Koosharem ?


----------



## gwailow

.45 said:


> Is it this store in Sigurd ??[attachment=0:1rtcbexc]6401099.jpg[/attachment:1rtcbexc]
> 
> Or another store / gas station in Koosharem ?


That's the one! Country Dave's place; home of the smallest commodes in the world. You can't turn around in there so you have to make sure you know which way you need to be facing when you enter. I encourage everyone to visit Dave though, he is a funny fellar and the mounts he has in his store look like they're from the 1800's!


----------



## .45

A name & a location....


----------



## bowgy

North Twin Peak, north of Milford?


----------



## .45

No......go west or north or something...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Keg Mountain? North of Delta.


----------



## .45

No


----------



## 2-Fer

Is it that sugar loaf mountain west of fillmore?


----------



## .45

Nope


----------



## mjschijf

fixed blade said:


> *Keg* Mountain? North of Delta.


KEG Mountain? -_O-

Dude, you wish.


----------



## Huge29

After 5 days of inactivity is it protocol to post a new one? If not, I apologize.


----------



## .45

I would guess it's the bridge to a rest area on Hwy 95 by Hite.....


----------



## bowgy

That looks like a bridge over the San Juan river. I can't remember where. I think near Mexican Hat, Utah.


----------



## bowgy

There is also one that looks like that in Zion Park that crosses the Virgin River.


----------



## Loke

Hog springs Rest Area, northwest of Hite? that takes you into the picnic area?

Is .45 going to tell us what his last pic was?


----------



## Huge29

.45 got it, Loke was even more specific. Props!


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> .45 got it, Loke was even more specific. Props!


Anybody want to re-guess at this one ? About 50 miles west of Keg Mountain ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it in the Taviputs?


----------



## Loke

.45 cheated.

Haystack, Ibapah, or George H. Hansen?


----------



## flyguy7

> .45 cheated.


Oh lord, here we go again! At least it wasn't me accusing this time!


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> .45 cheated.
> Haystack, Ibapah, or George H. Hansen?


Winning by sneakery is not cheating... :wink:

It's none of these....


----------



## Loke

At least when I cheat I put in the most detail....


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> At least when *I cheat *I put in the most detail....


I KNEW THAT !!!! :mrgreen:

But...nooooooooooooo....45 wasn't going to say anything.. :lol:

It's starts with a 'P'...


----------



## The Naturalist

Pyramid Peak :?:


----------



## .45

The Naturalist said:


> Pyramid Peak :?:


Yes it is !!


----------



## The Naturalist

A really neat place, and IMHO, spiritual.

[attachment=0:2znvxxad]Anasazi.jpg[/attachment:2znvxxad]


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

is it over in Mesa Verde, by Cortez Colorado?


----------



## The Naturalist

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> is it over in Mesa Verde, by Cortez Colorado?


It's Anasazi, but not the Mesa, another special place to me. I almost put a picture of the Mesa up, but I thought that may be too easy.


----------



## Huge29

Hovenweep? Is it in Utah?


----------



## Loke

Pueblo Bonito, Chaco Canyon.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

thats it the picture was labeled Pueblo Bonito when it was first posted and I didnt put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## .45

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> thats it the picture was labeled Pueblo Bonito when it was first posted and I didnt put 2 and 2 together.


DUH !!! *\-\*

:wink:


----------



## Loke

I didn't even cheat........this time.

[attachment=0:vk5vue1d]quit cheating 01.jpg[/attachment:vk5vue1d]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Quit Cheating 01 Utah?


----------



## Loke

not Utah. I'll bet that .45 has passed it many times.


----------



## The Naturalist

Hey Loke- I didn't get a chance to say if you were correct before posting :twisted: You were correct, good job, I'll have to watch the file name closer next time. Now I feel better.  
I find Anasazi ruins more intriguing than Modern Man ruins. Looks like Nevada somewhere.


----------



## Loke

It is in Nevada. I didn't guess yours from the file name, I wasn't quick enough to see that. I had to do a search of pictures of Anasazi ruins and find one that matched. Do you have any idea how many pictures there are on the internet of Anasazi ruins? :shock:


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> not Utah. I'll bet that .45 has passed it many times.


Hey !! I don't go to Wells that often !! :wink:

It sure looks like that country between Wendover and Wells on I-80, but I don't recognize it...


----------



## Loke

More wester than Wells. Almost to this sign.
[attachment=0:2e2qrocy]45 wishes he was here.jpg[/attachment:2e2qrocy]


----------



## The Naturalist

Is it the room where patrons of the "ranch" do their patronizing?


----------



## Loke

I don't think so. I didn't see .45's truck out front.


----------



## .45

Lokey Boy.....I think that old house is on the north side of I-80 just about by the Humboldt Water stuff. I preserve of sorts, I can't remember... :?


----------



## Loke

I think I'm going to have to give it to the old .45. It is on the north side of I-80 next to the rest stop at mile post 187. There is a sign there that says something about the Humboldt River.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> I think I'm going to have to give it to the old .45. It is on the north side of I-80 next to the rest stop at mile post 187. There is a sign there that says something about the Humboldt River.


Thanks Lokey !!! 

Now where is and what is this ?


----------



## Nor-tah

Strawberry river between the ponds.


----------



## .45

Nor-tah said:


> Strawberry river *between the ponds*.


Huh ? :?


----------



## Nor-tah

The berry and starvation.


----------



## .45

Nor-tah said:


> The berry and starvation.


That's not very specific... _O\


----------



## Nor-tah

Alright McQueen :twisted: , how about right there near the pinnacles?


----------



## .45

Nor-tah said:


> Alright McQueen :twisted: , how about right there near the pinnacles?


Nope.....


----------



## Nor-tah

Ok, where it runs into starvation. :wink:

Wheres this?
[attachment=0:2dm4htkq]P1020110.JPG[/attachment:2dm4htkq]


----------



## .45

Nor-tah said:


> Ok, where it runs into starvation. :wink:


Hey !! Good guess !!! You're the man.... :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

Nor-tah said:


> Wheres this?


Yuba ?


----------



## Nor-tah

.45 said:


> [quote="Nor-tah":1qjukv6s]
> Wheres this?


Yuba ?[/quote:1qjukv6s]
No sir.


----------



## Loke

Isn't that one of them Pineview tiger muskies?


----------



## Nor-tah

Loke said:


> Isn't that one of them Pineview tiger muskies?


No its a Northern. And not PineView.


----------



## Loke

How about Redmond Lake?


----------



## Nor-tah

Loke said:


> How about Redmond Lake?


Got it!!


----------



## Loke

Let's give this one a try.
[attachment=0:34aq51yk]where is this one.jpg[/attachment:34aq51yk]


----------



## .45

Maybe just down the highway from your last post ?? :?


----------



## Loke

This one actually has a name. But it is just down the road from my last post(s).


----------



## .45

The Geothermal Plant by Exit 65 ?


----------



## Loke

It does have a name.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> It does have a name.


Is it ConAgra ?


----------



## Loke

Think more along the lines of a famous nurse that can sing like a certain bird.


----------



## NHS

meadowlark?
hummingbird?
crow?
magpie?
robin red breast?
sparrow?
starling?
.....
....


oh wait...

Nightingale?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Double Breasted Mattress Thrasher?


----------



## BERG

fixed blade said:


> Double Breasted Mattress Thrasher?


He said a bird. Not a size 20 nymph tied up with 1X tippet crazyhead. :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke

NHS said:


> meadowlark?
> hummingbird?
> crow?
> magpie?
> robin red breast?
> sparrow?
> starling?
> .....
> ....
> 
> oh wait...
> 
> *Nightingale?*


Winner!!!


----------



## Loke

fixed blade said:


> Double Breasted Mattress Thrasher?


[attachment=0v85i1cx]45 wishes he was here.jpg[/attachmentv85i1cx]
:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> 
> meadowlark?
> hummingbird?
> crow?
> magpie?
> robin red breast?
> sparrow?
> starling?
> .....
> ....
> 
> oh wait...
> 
> *Nightingale?*
> 
> 
> 
> Winner!!!
Click to expand...

Come on NHS ....it's just been way too long already.... _(O)_


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yeah, what .45 said.


----------



## NHS

Sorry guys. Been a bit busy. I will try to get one up later tonight or first thing in the morning.


----------



## Huge29

Here goes an easy one in the mean time:


----------



## Nor-tah

I cant see it?


----------



## Huge29

Nor-tah said:


> I cant see it?


Seriously? Works here, try this and don't cheat, but you should not have to.
http://i.pbase.com/g4/26/656226/2/64534877.Wzfkxary.jpg


----------



## Nor-tah

GIve me a minute. Is it is Juab county?


----------



## Huge29

Nor-tah said:


> GIve me a minute. Is it is Juab county?


No


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is that the big plant on the south side of the Highway that goes through Indian Canyon?


----------



## huntnbum

Why am I forbidden to see the pic?


----------



## wyogoob

I'm forbidden also.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I see it fine, weird? I'm about 95% sure I got it right anyway.


----------



## Huge29

FB has it, I put that one up knowing that NHS would get it right away since it was his turn.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Name the valley. I'm not sure what the pass is called.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Name the valley. I'm not sure what the pass is called.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Rush valley?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Rush valley?


That is correct.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Wow, Feel very pimp-esque.[attachment=0:1uxv08oy]2922456705_73fb673d2a.jpg[/attachment:1uxv08oy]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Otter Creek Road, west of Randolf?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Monte Cristo?


----------



## sawsman

U.S. 40 turn off to Currant Creek?

sawsman


----------



## NHS

Sorry guys. Been very busy. I have one now. Let me know when you want me to post it. Tree, I have no idea where that is.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Tree wake up.


----------



## Loke

Time to resurrect this thread.[attachment=0:3alx2zyb]tree.jpg[/attachment:3alx2zyb]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Must have been tree's turn. I say he's no longer able to play. :?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

That my friend is in Wyoming on I-80.There is a parking area there and is located in between the east and west bound lanes on top of Mt.Sherman not far from the rest area with the Lincoln Memorial and the wildlife of Wyoming display.Close to mile larker 315.


----------



## Loke

and it has the most imaginative name. Tree Rock.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

I don't have any photos worthy of posting in this thread somebodyelse can take my turn.


----------



## sawsman

Okay, try this one.


----------



## .45

Kinda looks like Rock Creek area...


----------



## EmptyNet

Uintas?


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Kinda looks like Rock Creek inlet to the Upper Stillwater.


Cheater.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda looks like Rock Creek area.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheater.
Click to expand...

'Ole Lokey gets offended when somebody cheats before he does.... -()/- -()/-


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote=".45":3gf01rue]Kinda looks like Rock Creek area.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheater.
Click to expand...

'Ole Lokey gets offended when somebody cheats before he does.... -()/- -()/-[/quote:3gf01rue]
Yup.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

If it wasn't for loke I wouldn't even know how to cheat.


----------



## sawsman

Dang. My whole image of *.45* has just gone down the tube!  I never thought you would stoop so low as to cheat! and a mod to boot, you should be ashamed of yourself!

P.S. You can count me out of this thread or you can tell me how you did it! :lol:

sawsman


----------



## .45

Put the cursor on your picture, right click, go to the bottom where it is properties.....now it will show where the pic is from. In this case your photobucket album....NICE DEER !!! :lol:


----------



## sawsman

Okay, try it again!


----------



## .45

Moon Lake ?

You've been talk'in to Loke....haven't you !!!! :twisted:


----------



## Loke

I don't think he's had time to open the PM I sent him yet.


----------



## sawsman

Strike one bud!

sawsman


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> Strike one bud!
> 
> sawsman


----------



## sawsman

One hint only.. go west from the Upper Stillwater, this area leads to a little lake.

Tell me when ya give up! I'll give you time to get out your map.

sawsman


----------



## .45

Grandaddy Lake ?


----------



## sawsman

Much smaller, strike two!

sawsman


----------



## .45

Is it called Blind Stream area ?


----------



## Huge29

"Quitit Lake?" I think it is an Intuit name?


----------



## sawsman

Okay, I'll give it up.

This area in on the trail leaving Arta Lake.. in a south eastern direction.

sawsman


----------



## wyogoob

Huge29 said:


> "Quitit Lake?" I think it is an Intuit name?


That's a goodun'


----------



## Huge29

With no one else going, I will give one:


----------



## Loke

Hmmm. Its like dejavu all over again. Is it still the Hite Marina when the lake was really low?


----------



## Huge29

Loke said:


> Hmmm. Its like dejavu all over again. Is it still the Hite Marina when the lake was really low?


I have not ever seen pine trees anywhere close to Hite Loke. j/k I wanted to test your memory, I changed it. go ahead if you would like with your own.


----------



## Loke

I can't see your new picture. Is there really pine trees there?


----------



## Huge29

Loke said:


> I can't see your new picture. Is there really pine trees there?


 No pine trees there, just harassing you. If you can't see it try this link http://lh3.ggpht.com/_JpEWXOITrzw/SGW8Z ... G_3190.jpg


----------



## BERG

Huge29 said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see your new picture. Is there really pine trees there?
> 
> 
> 
> No pine trees there, just harassing you. If you can't see it try this link http://lh3.ggpht.com/_JpEWXOITrzw/SGW8Z ... G_3190.jpg
Click to expand...

Your link sucks. :wink:


----------



## Huge29

I can't figure out why it won't work; works here. Here is the same area from different source and different angle.


----------



## bowhunter3

looks like my neck of the woods


----------



## bowhunter3

looks like it could have been taken from Taylor Mtn.


----------



## bowhunter3

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Huge29

No, not your region at all.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is that Joes Valley res nestled down in there?


----------



## Huge29

Same region, but not Joe's.


----------



## Huge29

bump--clue-it is in Carbon County.


----------



## .45

Ford Ridge


----------



## Huge29

.45 said:


> Ford Ridge


Bingo!


----------



## .45

Any takers ?


----------



## wyogoob

From the movie "Lonesome Dove"?

ha ha never seen that building before


----------



## Huge29

It is on hwy 56 by the NV border, can't remember the exact name, but the Modena/Uvada area.


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> It is on hwy 56 by the NV border, can't remember the exact name, but the *Modena*/Uvada area.


How did you know that ?? _O\


----------



## Loke

My house isn't nearly that nice.


----------



## Huge29

Ok,


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm not sure what its called but I think it's upstream from Scofield. On the way to Electric.


----------



## sawsman

Sunnyside?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> I'm not sure what its called but I think it's upstream from Scofield. On the way to Electric.


Skyline Mine


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> I'm not sure what its called but I think it's upstream from Scofield. On the way to Electric.


That is it, Clear Creek just down from Skyline Mine. U R up!


----------



## Huge29

Huge29 said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what its called but I think it's upstream from Scofield. On the way to Electric.
> 
> 
> 
> That is it, Clear Creek just down from Skyline Mine. U R up!
Click to expand...

Apparently, Candy is having trouble with his sticky keys. Hows about this one:
--no cheating, should be easy; what is the significance of this spot?


----------



## NHS

Is that where them there pawneers lowered their wagons down to cross the river? Hole in the head?


----------



## Huge29

NHS said:


> Is that where them there pawneers lowered their wagons down to cross the river? Hole in the head?


Close enough, be sure and post one.


----------



## NHS

This should be an easy one. Who knows? It may have already been used. I got off track somewhere back on page 43 somewhere.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

WTF? You don't get 2 days anymore? I had a good one too.


----------



## ACHY

Is that the Big Rock Candy Mountain down by Marysvale?


----------



## NHS

ACHY said:


> Is that the Big Rock Candy Mountain down by Marysvale?


You're up!

One evening as the sun went down and the jungle fire was burning
Down the track came a hobo hiking and he said boys I'm not turning
I'm headin for a land that's far away beside the crystal fountains
So come with me we'll go and see the Big Rock Candy Mountains

In the Big Rock Candy Mountains there's a land that's fair and bright
Where the handouts grow on bushes and you sleep out every night
Where the boxcars are all empty and the sun shines every day
On the birds and the bees and the cigarette trees
Where the lemonade springs where the bluebird sings
In the Big Rock Candy Mountains

In the Big Rock Candy Mountains all the cops have wooden legs
And the bulldogs all have rubber teeth and the hens lay soft boiled eggs
The farmer's trees are full of fruit and the barns are full of hay
Oh, I'm bound to go where there ain't no snow
Where the rain don't fall and the wind don't blow
In the Big Rock Candy Mountains

In the Big Rock Candy Mountains you never change your socks
And the little streams of alcohol come a-trickling down the rocks
The brakemen have to tip their hats and the railroad bulls are blind
There's a lake of stew and of whiskey too
You can paddle all around 'em in a big canoe
In the Big Rock Candy Mountains

In the Big Rock Candy Mountains the jails are made of tin
And you can walk right out again as soon as you are in
There ain't no short handled shovels, no axes saws or picks
I'm a goin to stay where you sleep all day
Where they hung the jerk that invented work
In the Big Rock Candy Mountains

I'll see you all this coming fall in the Big Rock Candy Mountains


----------



## ACHY

You know, the last time I was there "lemonade springs" didn't taste at all like lemonade. 

This one might be easy, too.
[attachment=0:3bjkaljh]whereisit.JPG[/attachment:3bjkaljh]


----------



## sawsman

Castle Valley?


----------



## mjschijf

NHS said:


> ACHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Big Rock Candy Mountain down by Marysvale?
> 
> 
> 
> You're up!
> 
> One evening as the sun went down and the jungle fire was burning
> Down the track came a hobo hiking and he said boys I'm not turning
> I'm headin for a land that's far away beside the crystal fountains
> So come with me we'll go and see the Big Rock Candy Mountains
> 
> In the Big Rock Candy Mountains there's a land that's fair and bright
> Where the handouts grow on bushes and you sleep out every night
> Where the boxcars are all empty and the sun shines every day
> On the birds and the bees and the cigarette trees
> Where the lemonade springs where the bluebird sings
> In the Big Rock Candy Mountains
> 
> In the Big Rock Candy Mountains all the cops have wooden legs
> And the bulldogs all have rubber teeth and the hens lay soft boiled eggs
> The farmer's trees are full of fruit and the barns are full of hay
> Oh, I'm bound to go where there ain't no snow
> Where the rain don't fall and the wind don't blow
> In the Big Rock Candy Mountains
> 
> In the Big Rock Candy Mountains you never change your socks
> And the little streams of alcohol come a-trickling down the rocks
> The brakemen have to tip their hats and the railroad bulls are blind
> There's a lake of stew and of whiskey too
> You can paddle all around 'em in a big canoe
> In the Big Rock Candy Mountains
> 
> In the Big Rock Candy Mountains the jails are made of tin
> And you can walk right out again as soon as you are in
> There ain't no short handled shovels, no axes saws or picks
> I'm a goin to stay where you sleep all day
> Where they hung the jerk that invented work
> In the Big Rock Candy Mountains
> 
> I'll see you all this coming fall in the Big Rock Candy Mountains
Click to expand...

More O Brother Where Art Thou, I see!


----------



## NHS

Yep, I am on a roll. :mrgreen:


----------



## ACHY

sawsman said:


> Castle Valley?


Nope. Try again.


----------



## Jed

I ain't seein' no pic... :x


----------



## ACHY

Are we really going to let this thread die after 530 pages? Come on, somebody has to recognize my picture.

Hint: I don't usually travel far from home and this picture is no exception.

Here it is again:
[attachment=0:2np3ihvi]whereisit.JPG[/attachment:2np3ihvi]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it North of Maeser?


----------



## Loke

Is it south of Maeser?


----------



## Huge29

Is it East of Maeser?


----------



## sawsman

Okay, I'll say it. Is it west of Maeser?


----------



## ACHY

South of Maeser is closest. More South-southeast.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Close to the book cliffs?


----------



## ACHY

fixed blade said:


> Close to the book cliffs?


Close enough. It's along the white river on the way to the book cliffs from Bonanza.

I didn't think that would be that difficult. :|


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Sweet, does that mean I'm up then?


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> Sweet, does that mean I'm up then?


I get it you say sweet and your real name is Candy,,,too funny. Oh, and yes that does mean that it is your turn.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Name the mountain range.


----------



## NHS

The Sheep Rocks?


----------



## sawsman

The Onaqui Mountains?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

NHS said:


> The Sheep Rocks?


Man I can't believe you got it that easy. Nicely played Nate, you're up.


----------



## NHS

fixed blade said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sheep Rocks?
> 
> 
> 
> Man I can't believe you got it that easy. Nicely played Nate, you're up.
Click to expand...

Lucky Guess. Give me a minute to dig up a picture.


----------



## NHS

I don't know if this one has been tried before.


----------



## HOGAN

Freemont? Tori?


----------



## NHS

HOGAN said:


> Freemont? Tori?


Nopity nope nope.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Price, green?


----------



## huntnbum

Snake River? >>O


----------



## NHS

Nope and nope.


----------



## .45

Remnants of Thistle Creek Lake ?

Thistle ?


----------



## NHS

Nope. If no one gets it by tomorrow, I'll post another pic of the same place from ground level.


----------



## sawsman

How about somewhere on the Strawberry River south of US 40 between Red Creek and Starvation?


----------



## NHS

No one has guessed it yet. Here is a picture of the same place from ground level:


----------



## Huge29

I believe it is very near Green River, but someone already guessed that, right? Or my guess is just mistaken?? Crystal Geiser is the one that I am thinking of that the municipality had to rework the plumbing on it.


----------



## Petersen

Oh yeah, that's where Hwy 6 crosses the Price River about halfway between Green River and Wellington. It's near the prosperous and attractive community of Woodside.


----------



## NHS

Pete nailed it. Woodside UT. Home of the famous Woodside Geyser.


----------



## Petersen

Here's an obscure one, just off an obscure road that I've traveled on occasion.

[attachment=0:3gnv60fa]k312b.jpg[/attachment:3gnv60fa]


----------



## NHS

Snake Rock?


----------



## Petersen

Maybe so, but I'm guessing that you're guessing. Do you know where it is?


----------



## NHS

Petersen said:


> Maybe so, but I'm guessing that you're guessing. Do you know where it is?


You're guessing correctly that I am guessing the location. I wouldn't dare venture a guess as to where this particular snake rock is located. That is a good strategy. Strategy is a guessing game between two guessers, where each guesser guesses the other guesser will not guess what he is guessing.....I guess. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke

Some day I'll have a job that lets me get out and actually find some of this stuff. Hey, wait. that's why I started this whole mess. Back when I was young and single, a buddy and I would take off each weekend, find a new dirt road, and see where it ended. I wish I had a map of all the places we ended up. A camera would have been nice, too. 
http://www.frankstehno.com/sagemesa/des ... smrart.htm


----------



## Petersen

That's pretty much how I've ended up in many of these locations too Loke. Anyway, you've identified it with the link. It's along a well-maintained gravel road that cuts off from I-70 just west of Eagle Canyon and heads over to Molen and the town of Emery. On the road, a ways east of Molen, the road cuts through the Molen Reef, and there is some interesting Indian rock art there in the pass, including this snake.


----------



## Loke

I don't have any more good stuff, so if anyone wants to jump in, go ahead.


----------



## .45

Here's one Lokey Boy !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Could you find a smaller picture please? My eyes are having a hard time focusing on this one.


----------



## .45

Sorry fixed....forgot about your age problem. This is better....no ?

Southern Utah.....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes that's much better. I have no idea where it is.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Yes that's much better. I have no idea where it is.


 -_O- -_O-

Elk 22 might know, name the peak.


----------



## Huge29

I think I recognize it; is it over there south of Maeser?


----------



## Loke

North of Maeser?


----------



## Huge29

Loke said:


> North of Maeser?


Silly, he said southern part of the state.


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> I think I recognize it; is it over there *south of Maeser*?


Yeah.........about 250 miles or so.......


----------



## Loke

Huge29 said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> North of Maeser?
> 
> 
> 
> Silly, he said southern part of the state.
Click to expand...

But he didn't say which state.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

South of Maeser?


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Sorry fixed....forgot about your age problem. This is better....no ?
> 
> *Southern Utah*.....


*YES, IT IS SOUTH OF MAESER!!!!*


----------



## NHS

*Where is Maeser?*


----------



## Loke

West of Vernal.


----------



## NHS

tHaNkS


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Where's Vernal?


----------



## NHS

East of Maeser silly. Come on Fixed, keep up!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Oh yeah! Sorry I'm new here!


----------



## Huge29

LaSals somewhere or other?


----------



## Petersen

.45 said:


> Here's one Lokey Boy !!


Things are stalling out here. Gotta keep things moving. :wink: It's looking northeast from Mount Ellen in the Henry Mountains. The lower peak in the near distance on the right is Bull Mountain, and right above that, if you try real hard, you'll see the outline of the LaSals on the horizon.


----------



## Huge29

Petersen said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one Lokey Boy !!
> 
> 
> 
> Things are stalling out here. Gotta keep things moving. :wink: It's looking northeast from Mount Ellen in the Henry Mountains. The lower peak in the near distance on the right is Bull Mountain, and right above that, if you try real hard, you'll see the outline of the LaSals on the horizon.
Click to expand...

So, I won? Just kidding!


----------



## .45

Petersen said:


> Things are stalling out here. Gotta keep things moving. :wink: It's looking northeast from Mount Ellen in the Henry Mountains. The lower peak in the near distance on the right is Bull Mountain, and right above that, if you try real hard, you'll see the outline of the LaSals on the horizon.


It is !!


----------



## Petersen

And this road is called...

[attachment=0:25bibb96]st.jpg[/attachment:25bibb96]


----------



## .45

It looks like the 3 mile long Mokee or Mokey Dugway...


----------



## Petersen

Similar situation, but nope.


----------



## .45

Yeah.....Mokee Dugway roads are different...it may be Comb Wash, west of Blanding..


----------



## .45

.45 said:


> Yeah.....Mokee Dugway roads are different...it may be Comb Wash, west of Blanding..


Changed my mind.......it's called "White Rim Road".


----------



## Petersen

.45 said:


> [quote=".45":4zwityk5]Yeah.....Mokee Dugway roads are different...it may be Comb Wash, west of Blanding..


Changed my mind.......it's called "White Rim Road".[/quote:4zwityk5]
Mmmmmm, well, okay. It's the trail that leads down to the White Rim Road from the top - the Shaffer Trail. For those not knowing where this is, it's in the Island in the Sky section of Canyonlands Nat'l Park. A couple of friends and I got stuck in the snow on this trail one January, and came close to sliding the company Tundra off the road and into the abyss.


----------



## .45

Petersen said:


> Mmmmmm, well, okay. *It's the trail *that leads down to the White Rim Road from the top - the Shaffer Trail. For those not knowing where this is, it's in the Island in the Sky section of Canyonlands Nat'l Park. A couple of friends and I got stuck in the snow on this trail one January, and came close to sliding the company Tundra off the road and into the abyss.


Who said anything about a trail...I thought we were asked about a 'road' ? :wink:

So, where is this ?


----------



## Huge29

Gotta be the Colorado, but I am guessing that you want more specificity?


----------



## Petersen

The white rocks above the river look more like the Green to me. Probably Desolation Canyon.


----------



## .45

Petersen said:


> The white rocks above the river look more like the Green to me. Probably Desolation Canyon.


It is Desolation Canyon !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You guys need to sleep more, Geez. Look what time the two posts before mine were made. :lol:


----------



## Petersen

fixed blade said:


> You guys need to sleep more, Geez. Look what time the two posts before mine were made. :lol:


But the party didn't end until four.

Here's a hard one...

[attachment=0:2za41kzy]vpjk12dfg.jpg[/attachment:2za41kzy]


----------



## Loke

Dog Valley?


----------



## Petersen

Nope. It's a ways south of Dog Valley. The valley does have a name, though.


----------



## Nor-tah

is it along hwy 20? Between beaver and pangitch?


----------



## Petersen

Now you've gone too far south. :wink:


----------



## .45

Is it Grass Valley ? Or more further souther of the Dog Valley north of Cove Fort ?


----------



## Petersen

It's not one of the several Grass Valleys in Utah. And it's northeast of the Dog Valley that I-15 dips down into north of Cove Fort, and it's almost due south of the Dog Valley west of Nephi. A hint: the valley in the photo generally goes by a politically incorrect name.


----------



## .45

Is it called a "flat", instead of a "valley" ?


----------



## Petersen

Definitely a valley, and one ignored on most maps. On some maps I've seen it incorrectly labeled with a more politically correct name. Sort of along similar lines as how ***** Bill Canyon over east of Moab used to go by a different name.


----------



## sawsman

Black Jack Valley?

Japanese Valley?


----------



## Petersen

sawsman said:


> Japanese Valley?


Ya see, this politically correct stuff is getting out of hand and starting to catch on. It's Japs Valley, and it's a small, dry valley in the hills between Gunnison and Scipio.

Your turn. :wink:


----------



## sawsman

Oaky, Here's one I took three years ago. Obviously not in Utah, but I like the picture...The state is pretty easy. Name the water.
[attachment=0:2c650xj6]rsz_cimg0009.jpg[/attachment:2c650xj6]


----------



## flyguy7

lake mcdonald, G.N.P, Montana?


----------



## sawsman

Nope.


----------



## .45

Blu Mesa Reservoir, Colorado ?

Or there abouts... :?


----------



## sawsman

.45 said:


> Blu Mesa Reservoir, Colorado ?
> 
> Or there abouts... :?


Wrong state, gotta travel at least a thousand miles.


----------



## Loke

Loch Ness?


----------



## sawsman

Loke said:


> Loch Ness?


 :lol: Not quite...

Here's another picture from the same location looking the opposite direction.[attachment=0:2rek34tc]rsz_cimg0011.jpg[/attachment:2rek34tc]


----------



## flyguy7

how about AT LEAST giving us the state.....


----------



## NHS

Is that a lake or a river?


----------



## bowgy

How about Alaska? Kenai River or Peninsula?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Lake Havasu?


----------



## ut1031

Based on the color of the water, I would say that it it glacial fed. With that in mind, I would say someshere in Alaska or Canada near the coast.


----------



## .45

Not quite a 1,000 miles....but, is it by Mount Shasta ? 

Lake Siskiyou ? :?


----------



## sawsman

bowgy said:


> How about Alaska? Kenai River or Peninsula?


Close enough. This is Kenai Lake and it is glacial fed. The first picture is looking in the direction of the famous Kenai River. This area is beautiful and it is an outdoorsmans paradise! I hope to make it back to there someday and do some more fishing and hunting...

You're up.


----------



## bowgy

Yeah, I'm supposed to go there this June for fishing, but with this economy I just don't know. I have to decide this week.

Well back to Utah....name this canyon.
[attachment=0:caq519qk]IMG_0922.jpg[/attachment:caq519qk]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Horseshoe?


----------



## bowgy

nope


----------



## .45

Could it be looking at Brian Head Peak from Parawan ?


----------



## sawsman

Rose?


----------



## bowgy

Futher south from Brian Head, the road in the foreground is Hwy 91 and the dark line above it through the trees is I15 for a couple of clues.


----------



## .45

As colorful as it is, I'm inclined to think it _may_ be Kolob Canyon...? :?


----------



## bowgy

Close but not that far south. You can see it from I15


----------



## NHS

Water Canyon?


----------



## bowgy

Nope, another hint, it is south of Cedar City and North of Kanarraville.


----------



## stablebuck

Groves Creek Canyon?


----------



## bowgy

Groves creek, nope I don't know that one.


----------



## bowgy

Here is another shot from the top of the mountain to the right in the first picture, this shot is looking at Cedar City.

[attachment=0:3h8m3in4]6554737.jpg[/attachment:3h8m3in4]


----------



## NHS

Shirts Canyon?


----------



## bowgy

NHS got it, Shirts or Shurtz Canyon.

Your up.


----------



## NHS

This one is for all you desert rats:


----------



## .45

Garrison, Utah


----------



## NHS

Dang *.45*! You beat all! You just come sauntering into the forum, cool as a cucumber and NAIL it! You're up.


----------



## .45

Where is and what is the name of this ?


----------



## Loke

Down South?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Down South?


Probably.. *\-\*


----------



## shotgunwill

Red Fleet-ish?


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down South?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably.. *\-\*
Click to expand...

Does that mean I win?


----------



## .45

It's east of Lake Powell, I think it can be seen from Hwy 95...


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Is it Jacob's Chair?


----------



## bowhunter3

I have no clue where this is, but I have been gone from this site for awhile and just wanted to say hi to all of you that i miss. That means you Fixed and .45, I got a promotion from my job so I can't goof of at work as much, I miss you guys, and hopefully can visit this site more. Fixed i think I fixed my problem with my work computer so I should be able to visit your site more often. I wish i could have done your competition because i slayed the fish this year Ice Fishing.


----------



## .45

bowhunter3 said:


> I have no clue where this is, but I have been gone from this site for awhile and just wanted to say hi to all of you that i miss. That means you Fixed and .45, *I got a promotion from my job* so I can't goof of at work as much, I miss you guys, and hopefully can visit this site more. Fixed i think I fixed my problem with my work computer so I should be able to visit your site more often. I wish i could have done your competition because i slayed the fish this year Ice Fishing.


A promotion with this economy ? :? :wink: ...I wondered where you ran off to !! Good luck to you !!

bigbuckhunter64 you got it !! You're up !!


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue where this is, but I have been gone from this site for awhile and just wanted to say hi to all of you that i miss. That means you Fixed and .45, *I got a promotion from my job* so I can't goof of at work as much, I miss you guys, and hopefully can visit this site more. Fixed i think I fixed my problem with my work computer so I should be able to visit your site more often. I wish i could have done your competition because i slayed the fish this year Ice Fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> A promotion with this economy ? :? :wink: ...I wondered where you ran off to !! Good luck to you !!
> 
> bigbuckhunter64 you got it !! You're up !!
Click to expand...

As if my job couldn't get any better I am now the new center director for the rec center we got out here. More stress but now I get to play the sports without having to run them. My job is great, lots of stress and more hours but can't complain, just hope I get my week off for the bow hunt and I will be golden.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Someone else jump in with one I will be gone hunting toms all weekend with my son so I will get one next week.


----------



## Hellsangler69

I'll throw one up


----------



## Ryfly

West Deserty looking with an established trail......I would guess somewhere on Antelope Island.


----------



## Hellsangler69

Ryfly said:


> West Deserty looking with an established trail......I would guess somewhere on Antelope Island.


That was too easy . you are up


----------



## Nor-tah

I think i'll jump in.
[attachment=0:1ps4c4ty]l_edd5f83aeaa9961be3d0df5d9b8c4c27.jpg[/attachment:1ps4c4ty]

Not mine but he wont mind if I post it.


----------



## flyguy7

lake bloomington?


----------



## LOAH

Mary.


----------



## Nor-tah

LOAH said:


> Mary.


Yep


----------



## LOAH

Okay, if someone guesses and it's been more than a couple of hours, PM me. I always forget to check responses on this thread for some reason.

[attachment=2:18rs3neb]IMGP2699.jpg[/attachment:18rs3neb]

Some more pics:

[attachment=1:18rs3neb]IMGP2662.jpg[/attachment:18rs3neb]

[attachment=0:18rs3neb]IMGP2670.jpg[/attachment:18rs3neb]

On that particular day, LOAH stood for Lost On A Hillside :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Silver lake? On the top of guardsmans.


----------



## LOAH

Nope. Further south.


----------



## The Naturalist

I'd have to say it looks like Fish Lake Mountian country- but have no idea on the names of the ponds in the pics.


----------



## LOAH

Hot on the trail...

All the same pond.


----------



## EmptyNet

louise


----------



## LOAH

Bingo, you're up.


----------



## EmptyNet




----------



## NHS

Cleveland Res?


----------



## jahan

NHS said:


> Cleveland Res?


I was thinking either NHS's answer or Rolfson's Res.


----------



## EmptyNet

It's south of those two reservoirs.


----------



## NHS

Willow Lake?


----------



## jahan

Grassy or Soup Bowl?


----------



## EmptyNet

NHS said:


> Willow Lake?


About a hundred miles south of willow, but shares some of the same name







this res. is about 1/8 of a mile away and also shares some of the same name







fun to fish







and you can catch some of these in there.


----------



## LOAH

Round Willow Bottom

(Great action shot, BTW)


----------



## EmptyNet

Close, very very close, its the other willow bottom.


----------



## FishMogul

Long Willow Bottom Res?


----------



## EmptyNet

You got it FishMogul, partial credit has to be given to LOAH.


----------



## FishMogul

EmptyNet said:


> You got it FishMogul, partial credit has to be given to LOAH.


Agreed I will throw up an easy one and he can throw up a more difficult picture


----------



## FishMogul

okay here is an easy one..

[attachment=0:3vc6ocxp]DSCN1429.jpg[/attachment:3vc6ocxp]


----------



## flyguy7

looks like a very full Trial Lake...


----------



## FishMogul

no not trial...it's roughly 170-180 miles north of trial lake and slightly west.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Tony Grove?


----------



## FishMogul

fixed blade said:


> Tony Grove?


That be it.. I guess Justin didn't want a turn so your up


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Try this one.


----------



## .45

Nice picture fixed.......you're getting better !!!

I don't know where at it is.... :|


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Thanks .45 I took it myself... *NOT!* :lol:


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

looks like Warner Lake on the La Sals but I dont know


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> looks like Warner Lake on the La Sals but I dont know


I new you would get this one. I almost didn't post it because of my premonition. :lol: Your up bbh64


----------



## LOAH

FishMogul said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Grove?
> 
> 
> 
> That be it.. I guess Justin didn't want a turn so your up
Click to expand...

No, I just had no idea. Never been there and don't even know where it is.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I've never been to tony grove either. I new it was a popular, little, high elevation lake up north.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

That was a shot in the dark....I guess the fence gave it away.

Well here is one, name this lake.


----------



## Nor-tah

Dont know but LOVE your signature. That is one of the funniest movies ever!! Slinky slinky, everyone loves a slinky!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it in the uinta's?


----------



## Riverrat77

Looks like the hunting might be just as good, if not better, than the fishing.


----------



## FishMogul

LOAH said:


> FishMogul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Grove?
> 
> 
> 
> That be it.. I guess Justin didn't want a turn so your up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I just had no idea. Never been there and don't even know where it is.
Click to expand...

your not missing much..that was the first pic I cam across


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

fixed blade said:


> Is it in the uinta's?


No not the uinta's, its from my neck of the woods on the east side of the range.


----------



## .45

Dark Canyon?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Not Dark Canyon either, I posted Dark Canyon earlier....this lake is towards the south end of the range from Dark Canyon.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

I guess since its been 3 days I will give you another hint.....the name of this lake is something you old guys take everyday! :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

Oh !! :shock: 

Medicine Lake?


----------



## The Naturalist

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> I guess since its been 3 days I will give you another hint.....the name of this lake is something you old guys take everyday! :mrgreen:


Stewed Prunes Lake :?: 
Omega 3 Lake :?: 
Lake Zocor :?: 
Lake Rogaine :?:

Whadya mean old guys? :evil: Just kidding - not that I would need to take any of those things - well okay - my wife makes me take the Omega 3 fish oil capsules :!:


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

.45 said:


> Oh !! :shock:
> 
> Medicine Lake?


Your up .45 that is little Medicine Lake take from the La Sal Pass road.


----------



## .45

Down around that same country...


----------



## Loke

Viagra Pond?














Oh wait, that was the last picture. Never mind.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

It looks like down around the Monticello area but I dont know the name!


----------



## .45

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> It looks like down around the Monticello area but I dont know the name!


West of Monticello.......

Try harder !! :roll: :wink:


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Gordon Res


----------



## .45

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Gordon Res


Nope.....further west and up the hill.


----------



## The Naturalist

.45, could you give me an "arching sign" on this one?


----------



## .45

The Naturalist said:


> .45, could you give me an "arching sign" on this one?


That's cheating.... :roll:

However, the name does start with an 'F'...has a 'Y' at the end and has a total of three letters, I've posted this one before... :wink:


----------



## FishMogul

must be Foy 8)


----------



## .45

FishMogul said:


> must be Foy 8)


Foy Lake it is !!


----------



## FishMogul

I think I will defer to someone else whoever wants it..


----------



## .45

FishMogul said:


> I think I will defer to someone else whoever wants it..


Can't....we have rules !!! _O\


----------



## FishMogul

ok I will make it easy then


----------



## FishMogul

this shouldn't take long....[attachment=0:511hp7zu]IMG_0099.JPG[/attachment:511hp7zu]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

the Narrows, at Strawberry.


----------



## FishMogul

fixed blade said:


> the Narrows, at Strawberry.


Nope but in that general area


----------



## LOAH

North end of Currant Creek


----------



## FishMogul

LOAH said:


> North end of Currant Creek


exactly your up J.C


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

FishMogul said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> 
> North end of Currant Creek
Click to expand...

exactly* your up J.C[*/quote]

Jesus Christ?


----------



## LOAH

Juan Carlos?
Jose Cuervo?
Jiminy Cricket?
Jaques Cousteau?

Okay try this:

[attachment=0:5x7qjxi1]IMGP2483.jpg[/attachment:5x7qjxi1]


----------



## flyguy7

midway reservoir rear guardsmans pass


----------



## LOAH

Oops! There I go forgetting to check this thread again.

Yes sir, you are correct.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'll jump in I think this is flyguys busy season.


----------



## Loke

Rush Lake?


----------



## .45

Yuba ?


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Yuba ?


That's what I said before I changed it to Rush Lake.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No one has got it yet.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's a fairly good sized Res.


----------



## BERG

Squeaky Alien Res.? That is the place where I have close encounters with visitors from other worlds. According to .45 I like to cook Aliens over a very hot grill to seal in the tasty alien juices. They go good with saurkraut, Grey Poupon, and Coors.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

BERG said:


> Squeaky Alien Res.? That is the place where I have close encounters with visitors from other worlds. According to .45 I like to cook Aliens over a very hot grill to seal in the tasty alien juices. They go good with saurkraut, Grey Poupon, and Coors.


No you're on the right track thou. :mrgreen: .45 has fished this res. before. I'm willing to bet, loke has too.


----------



## Loke

Stansbury Lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's not in Tooele County. :wink:


----------



## .45

Bear Lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No. It does have big fish in it though.


----------



## .45

The Gorge?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> The Gorge?


You got it. High Five!!!!


----------



## .45

Where are the big mount'uns??

Name the lake at the top of the picture....'click' to enlarge.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Joes valley res?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 wake up man, you're usually on this like flies on stank!


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> .45 wake up man, you're usually on this like flies on stank!


Joe's ain't even close...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Strawberry. Current Creek?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Strawberry. Current Creek?


Nope....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Kolob? Lower Bowns (sp?)?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Kolob? Lower Bowns (sp?)?


Wrong part of the state....


----------



## Loke

Steinaker?????


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Stateline res?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Meeks Cabin? Stateline? Hoop Lake? Mmmmmm Browne Lake?


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Strawberry. Current Creek?





Treehugnhuntr said:


> Meeks Cabin? Stateline? Hoop Lake? Mmmmmm Browne Lake?





fixed blade said:


> Stateline res?





Loke said:


> Steinaker?????


You just about have this lake surrounded... <<--O/


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Spirit? Long Park?


----------



## .45

<<--O/ 

That's a hint... :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Funny hat lake? :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Whitney res?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Funny hat lake? :mrgreen:


Noooooooo... :roll: :lol:

The lake is on Tribal lands...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You and your **** Indian lakes. If I didn't know any better I would guess your real name would be, ''Chief bite on ankles'' :lol:


----------



## .45

This place in _not_ that remote. Several forum members have recently driven right by this lake. 
It may be, the water is high and the lake can't be recognised by it's given name.


----------



## bowgy

Mohawk lake?


----------



## Loke

Dry Lake?


----------



## .45

A clue.....to the left, just barely out of sight, is Moon Lake.


----------



## bowhunter3

I have not played this game for a while, but this is my favorite thing about this site, I think I know where this is, but not going to answer right now. Love that you guys got this going again, I miss playing this game. I will have to say I dont travel on reservation land very often, if you lived here you would understand....... Lets keep this game going again its great. O by the way this is my 1000's post.... _(O)_


----------



## bowgy

Twin Potts Res.?


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> Twin Potts Res.?


It _is_ Twin Pots, about 6 miles downstream from Moon Lake on the Moon Lake Road. The 'twin' part of the name is easier to see later in the year when the water level is lower.

Good call bowgy......google? :?


----------



## bowgy

Your hints. Like guesses surrounding the lake. A little google earth and Benchmark Maps the Utah road and recreation atlas. I love that map book. I have them for several states.

Let's see..... Now I have to find a picture :wink:


----------



## bowgy

Ok an easy one.

I don't think I have used it before.

Name the mountain in the background,

[attachment=0:80mmjb25]IMG_0925.jpg[/attachment:80mmjb25]


----------



## .45

Not Steam Boat Mountain....is it ?


----------



## bowgy

Nope, not steam boat mountain.


----------



## The Naturalist

Boulder?


----------



## .45

Henry's ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Brian Head.


----------



## bowgy

Brian Head is closer but no to all of the above. It is in Southern Utah.


----------



## bowgy

o*K*... *A*hh,,,*Y*'all s*E*e the pi*N*k hills a*T* the b*A*se of the mountains, should give you a hint.


----------



## .45

Cedar Mount'un ?


----------



## bowgy

Nope, futher south. 
But the accent is closer to the area. Moun'*UN* :wink:  
Think wilderness.


----------



## yak4fish

Dutton?


----------



## bowgy

Dutton would be further north than Cedar mountain, this mountain is further south than Cedar.


----------



## bowgy

> bowgy wrote: o*K*... *A*hh,,,*Y*'all s*E*e the pi*N*k hills a*T* the b*A*se of the mountains, should give you a hint.


I guess Kayenta wasn't a good enough hint :?:


----------



## bowgy

I thought this would be easy, at least for the suth'un boys and girls.

Ok, lets recap the hints: It's in southern Utah, South of Cedar Mountain, in a wilderness area, at the base of the mountains is Kayenta http://www.kayentautah.com/


----------



## Snipe

pine valley


----------



## bowgy

> Snipe wrote: pine valley


Yep, that was going to be one of my hints, the name is kind a an oxymoron.
Pine Valley Mountain


----------



## Snipe

Does it have to be in utah ?


----------



## bowgy

> bowhunter3 wrote: I have not played this game for a while, but this is my favorite thing about this site, I think I know where this is, but not going to answer right now. Love that you guys got this going again, I miss playing this game. I will have to say I dont travel on reservation land very often, if you lived here you would understand....... *Lets keep this game going again its great*. O by the way this is my 1000's post....


Yeah, what bowhunter3 said :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm giving him a couple more hours, if he doesn't post one I will.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Never mind I can't find my camera. Someone else go.


----------



## yak4fish

Not a great picture but its a great land mark.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

_a girls name here_ nipple?


----------



## sawsman

Molly has a pretty big nipple!


----------



## yak4fish

Not Nipple. Not Molly.
Wrong gender.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Doug's wang?


----------



## yak4fish

When I said "wrong gender" it was a tip not a joke.


----------



## bowgy

Doesn't look like it but I will guess..... Brian Head?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

When I said Dougs Wang it was a joke, not a guess.


----------



## yak4fish

Not Brian Head. Close in name, go North East.


----------



## .45

Han**** Peak ? :?


----------



## yak4fish

Do you guys need a hint or what? 
This is a promenent land mark on a LE elk unit that is spoke of quite often on the big game forum.


----------



## sawsman

Adams Head (Mt. Dutton).


----------



## yak4fish

Sawsman got it right.  
Post one up Sawsman.


----------



## yak4fish

Hay just noticed my tip post was my 100th post.


----------



## sawsman

yak4fish said:


> Hay just noticed my tip post was my 100th post.


Before you know it you'll have 200!

Okay, try this one...

[attachment=0:35bt4k86]rsz_image1.jpg[/attachment:35bt4k86]


----------



## .45

Nice shot !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Deseret Peak?


----------



## sawsman

Nope.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

was I close? Oquirhes?


----------



## sawsman

Close. You are correct on the range. (Oquirrh).


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

So that's how you spell it. lol. I thought that looked like the army bunkers.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Flat top, Or Lowe peak?


----------



## sawsman

Closer...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Tooele Peak? clipper Peak


----------



## sawsman

Looking at Clipper Peak and ridge from the West Mountain overlook, also known as Sunshine Peak.

You're up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Good luck with this one! :lol:


----------



## FishMogul

your back yard ....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope, this is going to be harder then you think.


----------



## Cdragon

Stansbury Park?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope not in tooele county, but close. It's in utah. You can drive motorized boats on this lake.


----------



## .45

Bear Lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nope it's a small res. set up a lot like stansbury. I didn't even know it existed until a month or two ago. It's set up for wake boarding, skiing, and Jet skiing.


----------



## Al Hansen

Is it the water park north of Penneys ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Al Hansen said:


> Is it the water park north of Penneys ?


Where's penneys? But I don't think so.


----------



## sawsman

How about a broad hint, Is it in Juab County?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Either Juab, or Millard not sure which one.


----------



## .45

Oh crap......it's out in the desert...southwest of Vernon.... :? 

By that Rockwell ranch...


----------



## .45

Government Creek ?


----------



## .45

I mean Cherry Creek


----------



## Al Hansen

.45 said:


> I mean Cherry Creek


I haven't been out there since I was 12...................... :shock: 
Hey , there used to be a ton of rabbits out there. :lol:


----------



## .45

Yeah Al....I think you shot the last two.... _O\


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No ones got it yet. It has kind of an english name It's named after a place where a really good archer roamed.


----------



## .45

Sherwood *fixed blade *Forest reservior by Wendover ? :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Man your so close. It's Sherwood, something and it's not by wendover.


----------



## sawsman

Sherwood Shores?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

sawsman said:


> Sherwood Shores?


You are correct sir.


----------



## sawsman

fixed blade said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherwood Shores?
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct sir.
Click to expand...

Are there fish in there and did you fish it?

[attachment=0:2ub5kc26]rsz_cimg0152.jpg[/attachment:2ub5kc26]


----------



## sawsman

Bump.

I guess I have everyone stumped?


----------



## middlefork

strawberry from the south?

I love looking at this thread and realizing how few areas I have really been to in this great state.


----------



## .45

I'm gonna say....around the Miller Flat area.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Red creek res?


----------



## LOAH

Crane Creek?


----------



## sawsman

middlefork said:


> strawberry from the south?
> 
> I love looking at this thread and realizing how few areas I have really been to in this great state.


Yes! Clyde Creek looking north towards US 40. You're up.


----------



## middlefork

Here you go.


----------



## sawsman

Strawberry Pinnacles area?


----------



## .45

Along Hwy 24....or there abouts... :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Wellington Area?


----------



## NHS

fixed blade said:


> Wellington Area?


Waaaaaaay to green for Wellington area.


----------



## Loke

Arderville?


----------



## bowhunter3

Dry Fork?


----------



## middlefork

Nope to all.
Think South East region, not near a town but a place of interest.


----------



## stillhuntin

Redd Ranch area near Newspaper Rock?


----------



## middlefork

No, more south and west :wink:


----------



## sawsman

Along the Colorado River, somewhere between Moab and Westwater?


----------



## Loke

Old La Sal?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Looks like down around Newspaper Rock along 211 in San Juan County


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Sure do. What do they call that valley, 64?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

might be down around Hovenweep too? :?


----------



## .45

middlefork said:


> No, more south and west :wink:


Close to Dead Horse Point?


----------



## middlefork

sawsman said:


> Along the Colorado River, somewhere between Moab and Westwater?


Off to the side of the Colorado River corridor, way below Moab or westwater.



Loke said:


> Old La Sal?


 Nope 



.45 said:


> middlefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, more south and west :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Close to Dead Horse Point?
Click to expand...

 Nope 100 miles or so south.



bigbuckhunter64 said:


> might be down around Hovenweep too? :?


 Getting closer farthe west and a little north.



Treehugnhuntr said:


> Sure do. What do they call that valley, 64?[/quote
> There is a cabin and corral behind where this picture was taken. You may have been close on the trip when I believe there was a lack of forward progress in the snow with your truck :wink:


----------



## scott_rn

Near Mexican Hat?


----------



## .45

Comb Wash?


----------



## dougtee

Johnson Canyon.


----------



## BPturkeys

Looks a little like the Capitol Reef/Burr Trail road


----------



## middlefork

.45 said:


> Comb Wash?


 Getting much warmer! A little bit farther west on the north end. The picture would be better with a horse in it. 8)


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

is it the Ute cabin thats by Kigalia ranger station on Elk Mountain Rd?


----------



## middlefork

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> is it the Ute cabin thats by Kigalia ranger station on Elk Mountain Rd?


You are sooo... close. Access to this canyon is off the Elk Mountain Rd. When there you would be very close to a wilderness experience.


----------



## bowgy

Kigalia Canyon?

Bears Ears?


----------



## bowgy

Steamboat point?

Peavine canyon?

Big Notch?


----------



## middlefork

Close enough you're all around it.
Horse Pasture canyon and the old cowboy cabin. Dark Canyon Wilderness Access.


----------



## bowgy

Whew....that was a hard one.

I will thow up an easy one. I will be gone for the weekend so if it is not guessed soon I will check again on Saturday night or Sunday.

Here it is....

[attachment=0:rfatzqen]IMG_0927.jpg[/attachment:rfatzqen]


----------



## bowgy

bump


----------



## middlefork

Zion NP?


----------



## bowgy

It is in Zion, what is the name of the tallest peak in the center of the photo?


----------



## middlefork

Timber Top?


----------



## bowgy

Nope, Timbertop is in the Kolob area of the park, but like Timbertop, it does have a communications site on it. It is in the main canyon.


----------



## bowgy

Here's another couple of shots. Tallest flat mountain behind the smoke.

[attachment=0:38xevuz6]IMG_0552.jpg[/attachment:38xevuz6]

[attachment=1:38xevuz6]IMG_0557.jpg[/attachment:38xevuz6]


----------



## LOAH

the Sentinel?


----------



## plottrunner

West Temple


----------



## bowgy

You got it plottrunner. It is West Temple.

You're up.


----------



## plottrunner

[attachment=0:3ewth8yq]whereisthis.jpg[/attachment:3ewth8yq]


----------



## bowgy

I know....I know.... but I will wait. :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH

Navajo falls?


----------



## .45

Is it along the Santa Clara river, by Shivwits?


----------



## bowgy

Loah is close. Think of what the water is doing. :wink:


----------



## BERG

Cascade Falls. 

.45 owes me a sixer for being correct.


----------



## NHS

bowgy said:


> Loah is close. Think of what the water is doing. :wink:


Falling?


----------



## BERG

After determining that I'm correct, I will Pass my up to bowgy or NHS. I'm going fishing for the weekend. -|\O-


----------



## bowgy

> NHS wrote: bowgy wrote:
> Loah is close. Think of what the water is doing.
> 
> Falling?


Yes but the French word "cascade" derived from the latin "cascare" meaning to fall  :mrgreen:


----------



## plottrunner

Cascade Falls is the correct answer.......


----------



## NHS

Since I kind of got it right...and no one else is going....here is an easy one. This happend a couple of years ago:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Mmmm, Somewheres in SF canyon?


----------



## NHS

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Mmmm, Somewheres in SF canyon?


...define SF canyon...


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

I think it was down just up the conyon a little from Helper so actually it wasnt SF canyon


----------



## Huge29

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> I think it was down just up the conyon a little from Helper so actually it wasnt SF canyon


Ding, ding, ding-I saw that last muzzy hunt I believe.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ok someone post a picture.


----------



## Huge29

Here is one:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is it in Eureka?


----------



## wyogoob

Fairfield


----------



## Huge29

No and no.


----------



## Nor-tah

Midway?


----------



## Huge29

Nor-tah said:


> Midway?


I will tell you in Spanish, No.


----------



## NHS

I believe I know that building. I am quite sure I went to summer camp there as a youth.


----------



## Nor-tah

Huge29 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Midway?
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you in Spanish, No.
Click to expand...

Gracias :lol:


----------



## LOAH

Manti


----------



## Huge29

NHS said:


> I believe I know that building. I am quite sure I went to summer camp there as a youth.


No, I think the one you went to is located at Decker Lake :mrgreen: 
Not Manti either
I actually reversed the pic horizontally, so if anyone can re-reverse it you may be able to read the name on the top there.


----------



## NHS

That isn't the old school in Clear Creek?


----------



## Huge29

NHS said:


> That isn't the old school in Clear Creek?


Not exactly.


----------



## JERRY

Vernal?


----------



## wyogoob

I flipped the pic over in Photoshop, still can't read it.

Richfield or maybe Scofield


----------



## Huge29

Goob has it:


----------



## wyogoob

Where was this?


----------



## Huge29

It is right on the end of my tongue....Tetons?


----------



## wyogoob

not close


----------



## Huge29

Is it close to this park?


----------



## wyogoob

no, Utah


----------



## Huge29

Well, I am all out of ideas; do you have one from just seconds earlier before the truck covered up the sign on the left there?


----------



## NHS

wyogoob said:


> Where *was* this?


Is this the operative word?


----------



## wyogoob

Good catch, yes this was in northern Utah, 1997.


----------



## JERRY

Must have been a film production crew. Yellowstone River maybe in the Uintas?


----------



## wyogoob

horsesma said:


> Must have been a film production crew. Yellowstone River maybe in the Uintas?


Wow, very good; film production crew, yes, Yellowstone River, no.

Keep trying.


----------



## JERRY

Rock creek, Upper Stillwater?


----------



## wyogoob

no


----------



## flyguy7

near bear river service?


----------



## wyogoob

Getting closer, went too far though.


the movie set is from "Meet the Deedles"


----------



## JERRY

Park City? :wink:


----------



## wyogoob

not Park City


----------



## JERRY

No hints? East of North of? Come on a little help. Was Park City close?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Mirror lake parking lot?


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> Mirror lake parking lot?


Whoa....close


----------



## flyguy7

entrance to moosehorn lake?


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> Mirror lake parking lot?


parking lot is part of the answer


----------



## wyogoob

flyguy7 said:


> entrance to moosehorn lake?


That's a good guess, but you went the wrong way.


----------



## BERG

How about Trial Lake, or Washington Lake? Might even be the Wall Lake trail head.


----------



## wyogoob

BERG said:


> How about Trial Lake, or Washington Lake? Might even be the Wall Lake trail head.


too far south BERG


----------



## Huge29

Pass or SCout Lake parking lot?


----------



## wyogoob

Huge29 said:


> Pass or SCout Lake parking lot?


Ding, Ding, Ding, we have a winner.

The movie set was an exact copy of the South Entrance of Yellowstone National Park. They even brought in fake trees as needed for realism. They used the Pass Lake parking lot and the Mirror Lake Highway for the movie shots. The highway would be shut down for hours every day for a couple of weeks. The Pass Lake trailhead parking lot was taken over also. The big meadow at milepost 28, on the top of the Provo River drainage below Bald Mountain Pass, held the cook tents, carpenter shed, campers, and motorhomes that housed the cast and crew members.

Fake trees and a snowmaking machine were used on the north face of Murdock Mountain for a snow boarding scene.

The Movie was "Meet the Deedles" released in 1998. It was not what I would call a blockbuster.

You're up Huge


----------



## Huge29

I did not see that I was the winner, I happened to be looking for the thread to have someone let me know where this one is, should be easy for many, but I do not know it.


----------



## Loke

Smallville?


----------



## sawsman

Palisades Reservoir. Gunnison and Nine Mile Reservoirs in the background...


----------



## Huge29

sawsman said:


> Palisades Reservoir. Gunnison and Nine Mile Reservoirs in the background...


Sure...Like I say, I don't know, it is one of the rotating pics from here http://naturalresources.utah.gov/
Put one up Sawsman!


----------



## sawsman

[attachment=0:2f74tshr]rsz_fish6.jpg[/attachment:2f74tshr]


----------



## .45

Falcon Ledge


----------



## sawsman

I was gonna say that .45 dont count.

I knew you would get that one. You're up my friend.


----------



## .45

I meant Falcon's Ledge, in Stillwater Canyon up that-a-way !!


----------



## .45

And this?


----------



## sawsman

I've seen that view before........just cant remember where


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> I've seen that view before........just cant remember where


Think harder !!! :roll:


----------



## JERRY

Flaming Gorge area?


----------



## .45

horsesma said:


> Flaming Gorge area?


Not the Flaming Gorge area, but it is in northern Utah.


----------



## pintail

The bottom of provo canyon.


----------



## .45

pintail said:


> The bottom of provo canyon.


No.....

But I'll give you a clue. It's between Salt Lake and Moon Lake....


----------



## LOAH

Pinnacles?


----------



## .45

LOAH said:


> Pinnacles?


North of there a ways....


----------



## Nor-tah

Right there by Tabi?


----------



## .45

Nor-tah said:


> Right there by Tabi?


Getting closer


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

West fork of the Duchesne?


----------



## Loke

Hanna?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Hanna?


Close again.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hey what about my guess???


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Hey what about my guess???


Kinda not as close as Hanna or Tabby


----------



## .45

Another picture of the same area....


----------



## Nor-tah

Cliffs just above moon lake from your green toon with a trolling motor and 3,000,000,000 night crawlers.


----------



## FishMogul

Nor-tah said:


> Cliffs just above moon lake from your green toon with a trolling motor and *3,000,000,000 night crawlers*.


 :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman

Wolf Creek Pass....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I will also say in the vicinity of Moon lake.


----------



## JERRY

Cliffs above Granddaddy Lake?


----------



## MeanGene

Over the top of Blind Stream Coming in towards Rock Creek?? I think I have those same photos it's awesome up there.


----------



## .45

MeanGene said:


> Over the top of Blind Stream Coming in towards Rock Creek?? I think I have those same photos it's awesome up there.


It is on the Blind Stream Road MeanGene......from Hanna to the Rock Creek Road towards the Upper Stillwater Dam....


----------



## MeanGene

It is beautiful up there. I have a ton of photos from all over up there. Does this mean I got it.


----------



## .45

MeanGene said:


> It is beautiful up there. I have a ton of photos from all over up there. Does this mean I got it.


Oh ya !!!

You're up ....


----------



## MeanGene

OK. This might be too easy but here you go. Name the body of water. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah

Moon lake.


----------



## .45

Uh....Rock Creek ?


----------



## MeanGene

.45 said:


> Uh....Rock Creek ?


I knew that would be too easy. One of my hunting partners about got attacked by a sow up around there this year. Your up again.


----------



## .45

How about a 'what and where' on this one?


----------



## Loke

How about a Japanese headstone at the Topaz internment camp out past Delta.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> How about a Japanese headstone at the Topaz internment camp out past Delta.


It's not a headstone and not by Delta.


----------



## Loke

> This monument erected by the Japanese Association of Utah to MASASHI GOTO 1896 - 1929 Japanese Aviator in his flight over America, Europe and Asia Airplane RYOFU-Co Crashed 3,000 feet South East of this spot July 4th, 1929


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> This monument erected by the Japanese Association of Utah to MASASHI GOTO 1896 - 1929 Japanese Aviator in his flight over America, Europe and Asia Airplane RYOFU-Co Crashed 3,000 feet South East of this spot July 4th, 1929
Click to expand...

That would be the correct answer.....along the Wolf Creek Pass area...

Here is the other side of the monument.


----------



## Loke

Here, lets try this one.[attachment=0:ww0n9663]phone pics 010.jpg[/attachment:ww0n9663]and for all you cheaters, I took it on my phone.


----------



## .45

Beautiful picture from a phone Loke !!

North end of Utah Lake looking toward the south?


----------



## Loke

That was way too easy. You're up.


----------



## .45

Here's one....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Duchesne river? Is there a north fork? I think.


----------



## sawsman

Bridge over the Lake Fork River.


----------



## .45

Neither....


----------



## sawsman

Yellowstone Creek? :?


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> Yellowstone Creek? :?


Aye....me matey !!!!

It's *Talk Like a Pirate Day...:* :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yellowstone Creek? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Aye....me matey !!!!
> 
> It's *Talk Like a Pirate Day...:* :wink:
Click to expand...

I like talk like a catholic priest day.

My god smile upon all of us with a good picture for where is this. My thou be blessed with a quick turn around. God bless. In the name of the father, the son, and the holy spirit.


----------



## sawsman

Amen and shiver me timbers!!

Name the body of water in the middle of the pic.

[attachment=0:26kwkh9r]rsz_guess_where.jpg[/attachment:26kwkh9r]


----------



## .45

Lower Bowns Reservoir


----------



## sawsman

Dang you're good.(or a cheater)


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> Dang you're good.(or a cheater)


Well...........I don't _always_ cheat !!!! :wink:

But I did borrow this one...........

Name and location, it's easy.


----------



## wyogoob

The Evanston Mentil Hospital Wildlife Management Area?


----------



## longbow

Is that where Colt shot that really big buck?


----------



## .45

wyogoob said:


> The Evanston Mentil Hospital Wildlife Management Area?





longbow said:


> Is that where Colt shot that really big buck?


You boy's just mess'in around? *\-\*

This area is actually quite local for us Utah and Salt Lake County guys, I would imagine most of us have driven by it numerous times...


----------



## sawsman

South side of point of the mountain area, there-a-bouts?


----------



## Loke

I think it is a little closer to Copperton.


----------



## sawsman

It also looks like the east side of the Lake Mountains too..(west side of Utah Lake).


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> It also looks like the east side of the Lake Mountains too..(west side of Utah Lake).


Close enough....

You can see it along the west side of Hwy 68 ( Redwood Road ) south of the shooting galleries. It's called 'Hells Kitchen'.


----------



## sawsman

.45 said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also looks like the east side of the Lake Mountains too..(west side of Utah Lake).
> 
> 
> 
> Close enough....
> 
> You can see it along the west side of Hwy 68 ( Redwood Road ) south of the shooting galleries. It's called 'Hells Kitchen'.
Click to expand...

Been there several times but it kinda makes me nervous. Lot's of flying bullets out there..

Try this one.

[attachment=0:1q761ocb]cimg1379..jpg[/attachment:1q761ocb]


----------



## .45

Palisade State Park ?


----------



## sawsman

.45 said:


> Palisade State Park ?


Nope...


----------



## .45

No clues or hints???? :wink: 

South of Moab or the Hanksville area?


----------



## sawsman

.45 said:


> No clues or hints???? :wink:
> 
> South of Moab or the Hanksville area?


Finally got ya on one, huh? 

Alrighty then. This sign is on a state road, it's been there for probably forty years and it's north of Moab.


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No clues or hints???? :wink:
> 
> South of Moab or the Hanksville area?
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got ya on one, huh?
> 
> Alrighty then. This sign is on a state road, it's been there for probably forty years and it's north of Moab.
Click to expand...

40 years????? :shock:

Way before my time.....Cresent Junction or Thompson?


----------



## sawsman

Good guess but a big En-Oh (*NO*)

By the way, I think you were in your prime...


----------



## .45

Must have been a bad clue....your fault !!!

Green River ?


----------



## sawsman

It's at least a two hour drive north of Green River.


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> It's at least a two hour drive north of Green River.


D'oh!!!!!

Colton.....Summit ?

I losing my patience with you sawsman !!!!! :evil:


----------



## sawsman

No. You need to drive quite a bit faster


----------



## .45

Mouth of Spanish Fork Canyon....by the Acorn Restaurant?


----------



## sawsman

Nope. Drive faster! further north..in Salt Lake County.


----------



## Huge29

.45 said:


> Mouth of Spanish Fork Canyon....by the Acorn Restaurant?


BTW the locals know this place as the Rat's Nest, good grilled cheese, though


----------



## JERRY

Skull Valley?


----------



## .45

West of Copperton, almost to the old gift shop/store/bar thing. In Bingham Canyon.


----------



## sawsman

.45 said:


> West of Copperton, almost to the old gift shop/store/bar thing. In Bingham Canyon.


Correct! SR 48, Here's the rest of the picture... The Orehouse Saloon in the background, it used to be called The Moonlight Gardens years ago. It almost burned to the ground a few weeks back. It's currently being restored.

[attachment=0:7wtvl2t5]cimg1380..jpg[/attachment:7wtvl2t5]


----------



## .45

That old sign has been there since the beginning of time....about when 'ole Pete and Al Hansen were born.... :lol: 

Anybody have a picture they would care to post ? 

Go ahead !!!


----------



## The Naturalist

[attachment=0:17c55jg7]somewhere in Utah.jpg[/attachment:17c55jg7]

Probably very easy.


----------



## burge

spiral jetty great salt lake.


----------



## The Naturalist

burge said:


> spiral jetty great salt lake.


Burge is up!


----------



## burge

Here you go.


----------



## Nor-tah

Cascade springs


----------



## burge

Go Nor-tah


----------



## Nor-tah

Wheres this?


----------



## sawsman

West Fork of the Duchesne.


----------



## Nor-tah

Yer up.


----------



## sawsman

Okay, this should be an easy one.

[attachment=0:1b26wk1w]rsz_cimg1377.jpg[/attachment:1b26wk1w]


----------



## .45

Duh....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

about 7 miles east of Vernon?


----------



## sawsman

Hmmmm? I dont think so..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

3 miles West of Eureka?


----------



## sawsman

Nope. But you're on the right track....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Maybe Ophir?


----------



## sawsman

Let me put it this way, it's in the same general deer region.. not to say that it is open to the general public...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hum. Hey what does your avatar stand for? , I saw it on the back of a truck the other day.


----------



## sawsman

fixed blade said:


> Hum. Hey what does your avatar stand for? , I saw it on the back of a truck the other day.


It stands for my acknowledgement of someone greater than I. Thankfullness.. and submission.8)

Sounds like you need .45's advice on the pic, huh?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yeah I thought I recognized the picture, but maybe not.


----------



## .45

It's the road to the BLM horse and burro holding facility in Butterfield Canyon.


----------



## sawsman

Duh. You're up!


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> *Duh.* You're up!


 :shock: :shock:

And this one?


----------



## sawsman

Twin Pots?


----------



## .45

Not Twin Pots.


----------



## Loke

is that one of your secret tribal ponds?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> is that one of your secret tribal ponds?


Not Tribal.

Right next to a well traveled, well paved road.


----------



## sawsman

Blue Lake?


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> Blue Lake?


If you're talk'in about the Blue Lake close to Moab.....no!


----------



## Nor-tah

sawsman said:


> Twin Pots?


That was my guess....


----------



## .45

Your up sawsman.....Blue Lake along SR 35.


----------



## sawsman

I'll let somebody else post one up. If it's a stumper maybe I can take credit for it?


----------



## Loke

Here's a pretty one.[attachment=0:qcmhfvjf]where.jpg[/attachment:qcmhfvjf]


----------



## .45

Looks like the American Fork River....Loke.


----------



## .45

Or maybe the lower Provo River.


----------



## burge

Diamond Fork?


----------



## Loke

.45 said:


> Looks like the American Fork River....Loke.


Ok. But where?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Ok. But where?


A few miles before the pay station....cheap bugger !!!


----------



## Loke

Or maybe a few miles after. They close it at 6pm on Sunday.


----------



## Loke

What, no guesses yet?


----------



## Nor-tah

There at the boyscout camp? I cant remember what its called.


----------



## Loke

You got the distance about right, but you went up the wrong fork.


----------



## Loke

Time for a hint. It is just off of the road from here.[attachment=0:2fbbniq7]where 2.jpg[/attachment:2fbbniq7]


----------



## Nor-tah

I have no clue... uh.. here?
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source= ... 9&t=h&z=17
I got a good one I wanna do. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah

Oh,, or is it near the cabins just south of the reservoir?


----------



## Loke

It is just up the road from Tibble Fork. There is a spot on the river where there are several springs that cascade in to the river. The picture was looking upriver from the springs.
Post one up there Nor-tah


----------



## Nor-tah

Thanks Loke, that is a pretty place, too many people now for me up there but still nice.


----------



## Loke

could it possibly be Lake Hardy?


----------



## Nor-tah

Not Hardy.


----------



## Loke

So I'm half right?


----------



## Nor-tah

Yes, "Lake" is in the name. :mrgreen:


----------



## Packbasket

Is it in Duchesne County?


----------



## Nor-tah

No sir further South.


----------



## bowgy

My first impression was Pine Lake.


----------



## Nor-tah

Not Pine


----------



## Nor-tah

Central Utah


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Secret lake?


----------



## Nor-tah

Not secret.
Another hint: This lake doesnt have fish as far as we could tell. *The stocking reports said that it was stocked with a some brook trout in 2005.* Ok, that only helps like 2 of us that are obsessed with research but oh well. :lol: Any other guesses?


----------



## sawsman

Blue Lake or Cove Lake?


----------



## Nor-tah

sawsman said:


> Blue Lake or Cove Lake?


Very close.


----------



## LOAH

Island Lake


----------



## Nor-tah

Got it! Nice work fellow GM Jedi. 8) :lol:


----------



## LOAH

Sorry, just saw the thread. Could've saved a page.

Probably not too hard...

[attachment=0:243f47sc]IMGP6227.jpg[/attachment:243f47sc]


----------



## Loke

Holman flat.


----------



## LOAH

Not sure, Loke. What river?


----------



## .45

South Fork?


----------



## LOAH

Nope.


----------



## Nor-tah

How bout a hint? Is it Beaver creek?


----------



## LOAH

Close enough, it's the Beaver River.


----------



## Nor-tah

Nice...


----------



## LOAH

Deseret Land and Livestock area near Woodruff, Utah?


----------



## Nor-tah

Nope


----------



## .45

Hamms Fork, Wyoming


----------



## Nor-tah

Nope.


----------



## Nor-tah

This place is famous for these animals. :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29

A place called Antelope Island even though the pronghorn found there are in no way related to the Antelope (native only to Africa)?


----------



## Packbasket

sure looks like antelope island, down towards the garr ranch i'd guess?


----------



## Nor-tah

Ding ding ding! Yer both right!! Whoever wants can go. Utah pics Packbasket :lol: :wink:


----------



## Loke

How did this go so long?
Where is this?
[attachment=0:2wgilonk]where too.jpg[/attachment:2wgilonk]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The fort just south of Stockton?


----------



## Al Hansen

Tooele ROTC ? :lol: :wink:


----------



## redleg

I don’t know the answer but I’m sure someone will. Where in Utah have they filmed a movie about the 11th Cavalry?


----------



## .45

Casper ?


----------



## Loke

.45 is on the right track. But it is in Utah.


----------



## .45

American Fork ?


----------



## Loke

Go a little norther. I was taken on July 8 when my kid was in the state while on tour.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Go a little norther. I was taken on July 8 when my kid was in the state while on tour.


Could be Weber State... :?


----------



## Loke

Could be. Looks like you're up Mr. .45 man.


----------



## .45




----------



## sawsman

The bridge directly below the Upper Stillwater Dam.


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> The bridge directly below the Upper Stillwater Dam.


Real funny sawsman !!! Stay out of my part of the country !!!! _O\

You're up, my friend !!!


----------



## sawsman

.45 said:


> Real funny sawsman !!! Stay out of my part of the country !!!! _O\


You knew I'd jump on that one. Here's one taken from my float tube.... kinda easy..

[attachment=0:24h2dog0]rsz_from_tube.jpg[/attachment:24h2dog0]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Steineker?


----------



## sawsman

Nope, not Steineker.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Starvation?


----------



## sawsman

Not Starvation either. One hint: It's smaller than Starvation


----------



## .45

Soldier Creek or maybe Currant Creek ?


----------



## sawsman

.45 said:


> Soldier Creek or maybe Currant Creek ?


Nope, neither.


----------



## Petersen

It looks like the west shore of Palisade Reservoir.


----------



## sawsman

Petersen said:


> It looks like the west shore of Palisade Reservoir.


Good job Pete. You are correct.


----------



## Petersen

sawsman said:


> Good job Pete. You are correct.


I've spent a good deal of time at Palisade since I was a kid. It's a very familiar place.

Here's one where the contours of the landscape provide a clue to its name.

[attachment=0:3q7mwfn5]aa47i31.jpg[/attachment:3q7mwfn5]


----------



## .45

San Rafael Swell....with Factory Butte in the background ?


----------



## Petersen

Nope. It's a ways south of there.


----------



## Bax*

Grand Staircase?


----------



## Petersen

A little east by northeast of there.


----------



## .45

Comb Ridge ?

Actually, I think that picture was taken from the Posey Trail.. :?


----------



## Petersen

It's northwest of there. Man, you guys are hitting all around the place, but not landing in the right spot.


----------



## .45

Waterpocket Fold ? 

I give up !!


----------



## Petersen

You gave up right after you got it. :? 

Yes, it's from the top of the Waterpocket Fold looking south. The mountain peaks in the distance are Mount Ellsworth and Mount Holmes in the Little Rockies, just south of the Henrys.

You're up.


----------



## .45

Petersen said:


> You gave up right after you got it. :?


Well....I just meant temporarily !! :|

Where is this ?


----------



## sawsman

Looks familiar.... :? 

Is it along the Duchesne River somewhere?


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> Looks familiar.... :?
> 
> Is it along the Duchesne River somewhere?


Man.....I gotta find a new area to take pictures.... :roll: :wink:

Your up again sawsman !!!


----------



## sawsman

Where's this?

[attachment=0:ieqo7m3f]untitled.JPG[/attachment:ieqo7m3f]


----------



## Bax*

That looks like the hills just off the road to Fish Springs near Faust


----------



## sawsman

Yes it does. Close Bax*, but no cigar.


----------



## .45

Maybe the road to Jacob City ?


----------



## sawsman

This place is east from Faust.. I'm pretty sure there wasn't a town of any type in this particular location. The mountain range has been named in "Where is this?" before.


----------



## Bax*

Looks a little like the East Tintic Mountains in some parts too. Perhapse near Topliff?


----------



## sawsman

You're a little closer. Try more north-east.


----------



## Loke

Manning Canyon?


----------



## sawsman

Nope. It's not the Oquirrh or the East Tintic range. Go east from Manning Canyon...


----------



## Nor-tah

West mountain? Like south of Saratoga about 15 miles.


----------



## sawsman

Man, you guys are all around this place. West Mountain is too far east and a little south of this range...


----------



## .45

Lake Mountains ?


----------



## sawsman

.45 said:


> Lake Mountains ?


WINNER!!! It's one of the canyons above Pelican Point.


----------



## .45

I've missed my chance several times to see this, I won't miss it this year...


----------



## Petersen

Geech .45, it looks like what I'd image some ravine in Hell might look like. You haven't been jumping back and forth between the underworld have you?


----------



## Nor-tah

Goblin?


----------



## .45

Petersen said:


> Geech .45, it looks like what I'd image some ravine in Hell might look like. You haven't been jumping back and forth between the underworld have you?


I don't think I'd ever spend a night there !!



Nor-tah said:


> Goblin?


Nope


----------



## .45

A few more photo's of this awesome place...
[attachment=1:3qgyg353]Part II.jpg[/attachment:3qgyg353]


----------



## wyogoob

Chesler Park in Canyonlands?


----------



## .45

Nope....not in Canyonlands or any State / National Parks.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Somewhere _near_ Capitol Reef?


----------



## .45

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Somewhere _near_ Capitol Reef?


Way too far away.


----------



## Nor-tah

In Utah??


----------



## .45

It is in Utah....a couple of clues...

1...It was posted in the old DWR forum.

2...It's out by that country.. <<--O/


----------



## Nor-tah

Really!!??? Cant believe anything looks like that out there!!?? So book cliffs area maybe?


----------



## .45

Nor-tah said:


> Really!!??? Cant believe anything looks like that out there!!?? So book cliffs area maybe?


I don't think it's quite into the Books, but you're close enough Nor-tah !!

Check it out !!

http://geology.utah.gov/surveynotes/geo ... canyon.htm


----------



## wyogoob

Geeze, that road out there is one of the busiest in the gas patch.

Never went down to see that stuff though, looks cool.


----------



## Nor-tah

Amazing!!! Such diversity in that part of the state! I think i'll go tromp around out there soon... sound ok .45??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Petersen

On I-15, just north of Tremonton, looking southeast toward the Wellsville Mountains.


----------



## .45

Nor-tah said:


> I think i'll go tromp around out there soon... sound ok .45??? :mrgreen:


Yeah...... Go ahead !!! _O\


----------



## Nor-tah

Petersen said:


> On I-15, just north of Tremonton, looking southeast toward the Wellsville Mountains.


Right you are Petersen. Nice job. This was coming home for Henrys right before thanksgiving.

.45- I carry too. Just a bow and arrow though.. Yatahe. haha


----------



## Petersen

I'm going to try something a little different.

In this Google Earth screen capture, what Utah mountain is in the foreground and which mountain(s) is in the background? Clicking on it will make it larger.

[attachment=0:39gtum96]aaa000.jpg[/attachment:39gtum96]


----------



## .45

Pete.....could there be three peaks...such as Lone Peak, Twin Peak, Mt. Olympus ?


----------



## Loke

My guess is that it would be more further to the souther part of the state. Like in the Sanpete county area of the central part.


----------



## Petersen

.45 said:


> Pete.....could there be three peaks...such as Lone Peak, Twin Peak, Mt. Olympus ?


If you enlarge the photo, you'll see sandstone slickrock at the base of the first mountain, so nope, it's not the Wasatch Range.



Loke said:


> My guess is that it would be more further to the souther part of the state. Like in the Sanpete county area of the central part.


More south than that.


----------



## sawsman

Could it be Mt. Ellsworth and the Little Rockies?


----------



## LOAH

Well I can't name the mtns in the foreground. The background are the Henrys.

I was able to reproduce the image though.

[attachment=0:1eblzpuo]mtns.jpg[/attachment:1eblzpuo]


----------



## .45

I think it's Mt. Ellen and the Boulders


----------



## Petersen

Sawsman, LOAH, you're so close. Just name the first mountain, and you've got it. It's not Ellsworth, but it's close by.


----------



## sawsman

Mt. Holmes?


----------



## Petersen

sawsman said:


> Mt. Holmes?


Bingo!

Mount Holmes in the Little Rockies, with Mount Hillers in the Henry's in the background.


----------



## sawsman

Where's this?

[attachment=0:1gqpyq20]itiswheritis.jpg[/attachment:1gqpyq20]


----------



## .45

Is it along Hwy 12 or the Burr trail ?


----------



## sawsman

Nope. too far south.


----------



## .45

The San Rafael Reef ?


----------



## Packbasket

i agree looks like the reef, myabe around little wild horse/ goblin area


----------



## Packbasket

i agree looks like the reef, myabe around north of little wild horse/ goblin area


----------



## sawsman

It may look like the reef area, but this place is north-east of there, in another county.


----------



## .45

Nine Mile ?


----------



## sawsman

Closer, but you're still in the wrong county. You need to go east..


----------



## .45

Bittercreek, Books area ?


----------



## sawsman

You're very hot now. Not Bittercreek, but there is a creek running down the center of the picture. Name the creek and you're up...


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> You're very hot now. Not Bittercreek, but there is a creek running down the center of the picture. Name the creek and you're up...


I don't know....Sweetwater ?


----------



## .45

Hill Creek ?


----------



## sawsman

You're so close! Hill Creek is connected to this other creek.. It is just west from Bittercreek and Sweetwater.


----------



## .45

Probably Willow Creek ..


----------



## sawsman

Exactly. On the edge of the reservation south of Squaw Crossing. This overlook is spectacular when viewing it in person.

You're up.


----------



## .45

> Exactly. On the edge of the reservation south of Squaw Crossing. This overlook is spectacular when viewing it in person.


Missed it by a few miles.... :?

Where is this stuff ?[attachment=0:2pzxkn0x]Not in eastern Utah.jpg[/attachment:2pzxkn0x]


----------



## Loke

In eastern Utah?


----------



## Bax*

Im pretty sure that .45 just copied the cover of a Yes album here... or maybe part of Rick Wakeman's JOURNEY TO THE CENTER OF THE EARTH.... jk


----------



## lunkerhunter2

.45 said:


> Exactly. On the edge of the reservation south of Squaw Crossing. This overlook is spectacular when viewing it in person.
> 
> 
> 
> Missed it by a few miles.... :?
> 
> Where is this stuff ?[attachment=0:32uly1kh]Not in eastern Utah.jpg[/attachment:32uly1kh]
Click to expand...

Is that a Gooey Duck?


----------



## JAT83

lunkerhunter2 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. On the edge of the reservation south of Squaw Crossing. This overlook is spectacular when viewing it in person.
> 
> 
> 
> Missed it by a few miles.... :?
> 
> Where is this stuff ?[attachment=0:1k6vdezr]Not in eastern Utah.jpg[/attachment:1k6vdezr]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a Gooey Duck?
Click to expand...

Sure looks like it to me!


----------



## Loke

If no one else is going to get it, I'll take a shot. How about the the Wahweap Hoodoos in the Grand Staircase National Monument?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> If no one else is going to get it, I'll take a shot. How about the the Wahweap Hoodoos in the Grand Staircase National Monument?


I didn't know that was part of the Grand Staircase...but yes, they are the Wahweap Hoodoo's just outside of Bigwater.

You're up Lokey Boy !!


----------



## Loke

Here, let's try this one.[attachment=0:2p4nzl9w]whereisthis.jpg[/attachment:2p4nzl9w]


----------



## .45

Gold Hill


----------



## Loke

Ummm, that was hard. You're up.


----------



## .45

This place is by an area that used to be called the 'Little Sahara'...this one might wake up the sawsman !!


----------



## sawsman

Yep. I'm awake..

That place is on 11800 So. and U-111. The "Little Sahara" was also known as the Lark sand dunes...It was a top secret party spot for teenagers back in the 80's and 90's. What those teenagers didnt know was that the sand wasnt actually sand but tailings from the old Lark mines. :shock:


----------



## .45

I figured you might get that one sawsman !! :wink: 

You're up !!


----------



## sawsman

I've driven by that place once or twice. 

And where's this?

[attachment=0:59f5ohxu]rsz_thisone.jpg[/attachment:59f5ohxu]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Electric Lake?


----------



## sawsman

Nope. Not Electric..


----------



## .45

Scofield ?


----------



## sawsman

Not Scofield.

Here's a hint: It has fish in it :lol: , and it's north of Electric and Scofield.


----------



## Nor-tah

Lost creek


----------



## sawsman

No, not Lost Creek.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Current Cr.


----------



## sawsman

Not Current Creek.

Gotta go north. And then north some more.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Jordanelle?


----------



## sawsman

mikevanwilder said:


> Jordanelle?


Nope. It's further north.


----------



## mikevanwilder

East Canyon?


----------



## sawsman

A little warmer but you have to go quite a ways north yet.

Another hint: Tiger trout amoung others live in this body of water.


----------



## mikevanwilder

I'm not to familiar with these northern lakes, so I will make one more guess and say Pine View?


----------



## sawsman

mikevanwilder said:


> I'm not to familiar with these northern lakes, so I will make one more guess and say Pine View?


Sorry, not Pine View. A lot closer though.


----------



## Huge29

Causey?


----------



## mikevanwilder

sawsman said:


> mikevanwilder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not to familiar with these northern lakes, so I will make one more guess and say Pine View?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, not Pine View. A lot closer though.
Click to expand...

Well then I don't know I was trying to find it on google earth!


----------



## wyogoob

Birch Creek


----------



## .45

Deer Creek ?


----------



## sawsman

wyogoob said:


> Birch Creek


Yes! The picture is from the north side of the reservoir looking south.

You're up.


----------



## wyogoob

lower falls:


----------



## wyogoob

on this creek:


----------



## sawsman

Calf Creek?


----------



## wyogoob

Yep, one of the neatest places in Utah










You're up Sawsman.


----------



## sawsman

wyogoob said:


> Yep, one of the neatest places in Utah


Never been there. I need to add it to the list.

[attachment=0:3h690yz8]Itsrighthere.jpg[/attachment:3h690yz8]


----------



## wyogoob

Arches National Park


----------



## sawsman

Dang. That was quick!

You're up again wyogoob.


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> Dang. That was quick!
> 
> You're up again wyogoob.


Just so happens I have a favorite photo of Mrs Goob on the other side of those rocks.


----------



## sawsman

wyogoob said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang. That was quick!
> 
> You're up again wyogoob.
> 
> 
> 
> Just so happens I have a favorite photo of Mrs Goob on the other side of those rocks.
Click to expand...

I took that picture a few years ago.. I cant remember if those rocks had a name or not??


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang. That was quick!
> 
> You're up again wyogoob.
> 
> 
> 
> Just so happens I have a favorite photo of Mrs Goob on the other side of those rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took that picture a few years ago.. I cant remember if those rocks had a name or not??
Click to expand...

The middle rock in the pic has a colloquial name and an Indian moniker, both of which describe "that certain male body part."


----------



## wyogoob

Where is this arch?


----------



## Loke

Is that a '67 Chevelle?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Hooterville?


----------



## wyogoob

Not Hooterville.

The arch is in Utah. Can be seen from a highway.


----------



## wyogoob

Loke said:


> Is that a '67 Chevelle?


'65 Impala


----------



## .45

On the Monte Cristo road ?


----------



## sawsman

Kinda looks like the rocks between Echo and Evanston :?:


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> Kinda looks like the rocks between Echo and Evanston :?:


Ding, ding, a winner. Sorry I didn't get on this sooner.

Yes, the arch is on the north side of Interstate 80 in Echo Canyon, milepost 176, just a few miles east of the Information Center.

You're up!


----------



## sawsman

Nice car *goob*!

Try this one.

[attachment=0:1kcg2p34]Its_right_there.jpg[/attachment:1kcg2p34]


----------



## .45

Is it the spillway at Lost Creek Reservoir ?


----------



## Loke

It looks like the spillway just west of Francis. Or maybe not.


----------



## sawsman

.45 said:


> Is it the spillway at Lost Creek Reservoir ?


No, but you're close... like around 25 miles.



Loke said:


> It looks like the spillway just west of Francis. Or maybe not.


I know which one you're talking about Loke, but "maybe not" is the correct answer.


----------



## .45

Causey ?


----------



## sawsman

No, not Causey. You're warm though.


----------



## wyogoob

Woodruff Reservoir


----------



## sawsman

wyogoob said:


> Woodruff Reservoir


Yes it is. Good job.


----------



## wyogoob

Lots of waters in my neck of the woods lately sawsman. 

These rocks are at the end of a reservoir. The reservoir is a little smaller than Woodruff Res. but bigger than Birch Creek Res. Again, in northern Utah.

Where is this?


----------



## .45

Little Creek Reservoir ?


----------



## wyogoob

not Little Creek


----------



## sawsman

Sixmile Reservoir.


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> Sixmile Reservoir.


No, but a good guess.

This one is south of Sixmile and on private ground.


----------



## .45

Is it Neponset Reservoir on Deseret Livestock ?


----------



## wyogoob

.45 said:


> Is it Neponset Reservoir on Deseret Livestock ?


Not Neponset...no rocks by Neponsent.

You are closer than Sawsman's last guess.


----------



## sawsman

Suttons?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Calder Res.?


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> Suttons?


Not Suttons, too far north.


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:
 

> Calder Res.?


No, not Calder, way too far south.

Never been to Calder. Don't know how I missed that one.


----------



## wyogoob

There is a USGS 7.5 minute quadrangle map named after this place.


----------



## .45

Shearing Corral Reservoir ?


----------



## wyogoob

.45 said:


> Shearing Corral Reservoir ?


Ooh, that's a good guess, but that's not the place.

Getting closer.


----------



## cklspencer

sulpher creek?


----------



## wyogoob

cklspencer said:


> sulpher creek?


No, it's not Sulphur Creek Reservoir.

As mentioned before, the place is in Utah.


----------



## .45

Good one Goobie !!

Is it Crane ? Is it in Rich County ?


----------



## wyogoob

.45 said:


> Good one Goobie !!
> 
> Is it Crane ? Is it in Rich County ?


Not Crane. No rock pinnacles at Crane. Not in Rich County.


----------



## sawsman

Barker Reservoir?


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> Barker Reservoir?


Close......There are big rock pinnacles at Barker and Barker Reservoir is a USGS quadrangle, but it's not Barker.

The lake, and the rocks, show clearly on Google Maps, but Google did not put a name on it!


----------



## wyogoob

The land is owned by a big ranching concern.

The pinnacles and reservoir are on a popular CWMA.

This ground is down the creek a mile or so from the lake and rock pinnacles:


----------



## cklspencer

heiners creek?


----------



## East_Fork

This past year my little brother had a cow tag somewhere between Echo and Evanston, north of I-80. I wasn't able to go, but they described rock formations like the ones in your picture. I would have to also say this reservoir is South Fork Heiners Creek? I don't know the name. From what my family was telling me, these rock formations, like the ones in the pic. are up and down this canyon. So.... I would have to agree with cklspencer on this one.


----------



## wyogoob

cklspencer said:


> heiners creek?


Heiner's Creek Dam is the name of the lake and the rocks are Heiner's Pinnacles.

Here's the entrance, right on Interstate 80 in Echo Canyon:









You're up.


----------



## wyogoob

East_Fork said:


> This past year my little brother had a cow tag somewhere between Echo and Evanston, north of I-80. I wasn't able to go, but they described rock formations like the ones in your picture. I would have to also say this reservoir is South Fork Heiners Creek? I don't know the name. From what my family was telling me, these rock formations, like the ones in the pic. are up and down this canyon. So.... I would have to agree with cklspencer on this one.


Yep, you're on it!


----------



## cklspencer

Its in Utah. You can only get here by foot or helicopter.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Deseret Peak?


----------



## .45

In the vicinity of Upper Bells Reservoir ?


----------



## Loke

Lightning ridge?


----------



## NHS

That looks like a FANTASTIC rock rolling hill. *OOO*


----------



## sawsman

NHS said:


> That looks like a FANTASTIC rock rolling hill. *OOO*


Yep. And if there were snow on it a great sleigh riding hill!

Is it up American Fork canyon around Sandy Baker Pass?


----------



## .45

Thunder Ridge ?

Either way...it's in Mount'un Goat country !!


----------



## flyguy7

twin peaks WA?


----------



## Loke

Isn't thunder ridge right behind lightning ridge?


----------



## cklspencer

> Deseret Peak?


nope.


> In the vicinity of Upper Bells Reservoir ?


nope.


> Lightning ridge?


nope


> That looks like a FANTASTIC rock rolling hill.


Heck yes it would be. Just don't do it during the hunting season.


> Is it up American Fork canyon around Sandy Baker Pass?


Nope. It's further south.But not to far away.


> Thunder Ridge ?


Nope.
This area has mountain goats and is located in a mountain goat unit.


----------



## flyguy7

so is that a yes or no on twin peaks?


----------



## cklspencer

Twin peaks would be a no.


----------



## .45

Willard Peak ?


----------



## cklspencer

> Willard Peak ?


Nope. south of willard.....South of A.F. canyon.


----------



## sawsman

Somwhere by Timpanogos?


----------



## NHS

It has to be somewhere on the face up above the road between Rock Canyon and Hobble Creek. I don't know the name of it.


----------



## cklspencer

NHS you are dang close it is between there.


----------



## wyogoob

South Summit?


----------



## .45

Is it Provo Peak, along the Squaw Peak area ?


----------



## cklspencer

45 thats it. back side of provo peak.

Your up.


----------



## .45

Where is this place I hope to visit around April ?


----------



## mikevanwilder

Cainville? or near Hanksville?


----------



## .45

mikevanwilder said:


> Cainville? or near Hanksville?


Not there.... Mr. mikevanwilder... :|


----------



## The Naturalist

Looks like one of them Uintah Basin burial sites? Not Randlett, but similar?


----------



## .45

The Naturalist said:


> Looks like one of them Uintah Basin burial sites? Not Randlett, but similar?


Not out that-a-way !!


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Looks like down around south eastern Utah but there are so many small grave sites I couldnt tell you where it is


----------



## .45

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Looks like down around south eastern Utah but there are so many small grave sites I couldnt tell you where it is


Getting warmer.....in fact, The Naturalist has spent some time 'close' to this area.


----------



## cklspencer

Is it near kanab?


----------



## The Naturalist

Mexican Hat?


----------



## .45

cklspencer said:


> Is it near kanab?


It's about a 7 hour drive from there.



The Naturalist said:


> Mexican Hat?


Close...go further upstream.


----------



## bowgy

> Close...go further upstream.


Bluff?


----------



## cklspencer

John's canyon?


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> Close...go further upstream.
> 
> 
> 
> Bluff?
Click to expand...

Yes....it is in the town of Bluff !

You're up bowgy...


----------



## bowgy

Sorry for jumping in when it was easy  

What is the name of the town in the background? It only shows the southern half of the town.

[attachment=0:2bck8rn5]6554737.jpg[/attachment:2bck8rn5]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Richfield?


----------



## bowgy

> Richfield?


Nope, it is south of the Payson Dixon line though. :wink:


----------



## .45

Is it Laverkin ?


----------



## bowgy

> Is it Laverkin ?


Not Laverkin.


----------



## sawsman

Cedar City?


----------



## Nor-tah

Beaver? Cedar?


----------



## .45

Hurricane or St. George ?


----------



## cklspencer

paragonah?


----------



## bowgy

Yes it is Cedar, sawsman and Nor-tah got it, sawsman you are up.


----------



## Nor-tah

Have you guys got a cabin up there? I hear there are some nice ones up there but I have never been.


----------



## sawsman

Here's another picture taken from my float tube. Where is it?

[attachment=0:jojn89gm]Image.jpg[/attachment:jojn89gm]


----------



## bowgy

> Nor-tah wrote: Have you guys got a cabin up there? I hear there are some nice ones up there but I have never been.


No, I built one the last couple of years at Strawberry Point, it is almost finished, that is what has kept me from hunting and fishing as much as I wanted.

This isn't the best pic but what I have on the computer that is small enough.
[attachment=0:3egxinrm]IMG_0649.jpg[/attachment:3egxinrm]

Sorry for the temoporary hijack :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah

Thats sweet bowgy!!

Saws, is that Lake Mary?


----------



## sawsman

Nor-tah said:


> Thats sweet bowgy!!
> 
> Saws, is that Lake Mary?


Agreed, nice pad bowgy..

No, not Lake Mary.


----------



## cklspencer

Long lake?


----------



## sawsman

cklspencer said:


> Long lake?


It's not Long Lake and it's not a super *long* way from there..


----------



## cklspencer

island lake?


----------



## wyogoob

tail lake


----------



## NHS

Camel Lake?


Toe Lake?


----------



## sawsman

NHS said:


> Camel Lake?
> 
> Toe Lake?


 -_O- :^8^:

This _Reservoir_ is south and west of Island Lake. It is much larger than the picture shows...

Hint: Mr. .45 should have an idea where this is....


----------



## .45

Haven't got a clue.... :? 

Cresent ?


----------



## wyogoob

Shingle?


----------



## sawsman

This _reservoir_ is south of all of the lakes mentioned. It is also west of Island and Cresent Lakes. It is larger than most in the area and it is deep. It is in Duchesne County. The view in the picture is looking south.


----------



## wyogoob

Oh, are you talking about the "other" Island Lake, the one on the top of the Burnt Fork? There's a third Island Lake too. 


Moon Lake?

Twin Pots Res.?


----------



## .45

wyogoob said:


> Moon Lake?
> 
> Twin Pots Res.?


Not Twin.....and definitely not Moon Lake. With the quickly changing weather pattern up there creating high winds, fast waves, rain, sleet and hail at any time. The depth alone could scare a 'normal' person, and then the idea of a leviathan surfacing to swallow a tubeguy just for an appetizer...

Nobody in their right mind would go out on Moon in a float tube !!!! :twisted:


----------



## cklspencer

Rudolph lake?


----------



## cklspencer

grandaddy lake?


----------



## cklspencer

big elk lake?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

How deep is moon lake?


----------



## wyogoob

I think it's close to 250' deep when full.


----------



## Loke

The last time I checked, the water went all the way to the bottom.


----------



## wyogoob

Stillwater Reservoir?

Lake Powell?


----------



## sawsman

.45 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moon Lake?
> 
> Twin Pots Res.?
> 
> 
> 
> Not Twin.....and definitely not Moon Lake. With the quickly changing weather pattern up there creating high winds, fast waves, rain, sleet and hail at any time. The depth alone could scare a 'normal' person, and then the idea of a leviathan surfacing to swallow a tubeguy just for an appetizer...
> 
> Nobody in their right mind would go out on Moon in a float tube !!!! :twisted:
Click to expand...

I must be a little "ab-normal", I've paddled about half way up the lake in my tube. You do need to really watch the weather close out there..



fixed blade said:


> How deep is moon lake?


It's *DEEP*! I've let out my whole spool of line straight down along the west side of the lake while jigging for leviathon and never hit bottom, dont think I was even close. :shock:



wyogoob said:


> Stillwater Reservoir?


YES! Upper Stillwater Reservoir.. The picture is from the Rock Creek inlet on the north side of the reservoir looking south. The reservoir was basically at full pool. It's really neat up there. I've never caught leviathon there and he's never gotten me. 

You're up *wyogoob*!


----------



## wyogoob

Good grief sawsman! 

There's like 5 Island Lakes, 4 Long Lakes and 2 Crescent Lakes in Utah. I have been banned from Google trying to solve this one.

That was a good one, buddy.


----------



## sawsman

:lol:


----------



## cklspencer

> There's like 5 Island Lakes, 4 Long Lakes and 2 Crescent Lakes in Utah. I have been banned from Google trying to solve this one.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I feel the same way. Although I can't wait until all the snow melts to get to some of these other places and do some fishing.


----------



## wyogoob

Southern Utah, lots of history.


----------



## .45

Hole in the Rock ?


----------



## wyogoob

.45 said:


> Hole in the Rock ?


Good job .45!!!

It's a neat story. I climbed up to the top once. It's remarkable that they went up and down the slot.

Yer up.


----------



## wyogoob

cklspencer said:


> There's like 5 Island Lakes, 4 Long Lakes and 2 Crescent Lakes in Utah. I have been banned from Google trying to solve this one.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I feel the same way. Although I can't wait until all the snow melts to get to some of these other places and do some fishing.
Click to expand...

Yeah yeah, I need to do Crescent, the one by Fox Lake. Been close three times, seen the water from above, but haven't been on the bank to fish it.


----------



## .45

wyogoob said:


> It's a neat story. I climbed up to the top once. It's remarkable that they went up and down the slot.
> 
> Yer up.


Way neat story.....several members of this forum have relatives that had brought wagons down through this slot canyon.....myself included.


----------



## .45

Since we're kinda in that area.....


----------



## NHS

That looks like that stretch of 89 between Kanab and Big Water, just south of the Grand Staircase.


----------



## .45

That would be the Vermillon Cliffs ??? :? 

Nope....


----------



## wyogoob

Rt 95 in Glen Canyon Nat Rec Area?


----------



## .45

wyogoob said:


> Rt 95 in Glen Canyon Nat Rec Area?


It is Hwy 95, but not near Glen Canyon.


----------



## The Naturalist

95 near Valley of the Gods?


----------



## .45

The Naturalist said:


> 95 near Valley of the Gods?


Probably with-in 50 to a 100 miles... :wink:


----------



## middlefork

From the "notch" in Coomb Ridge looking north.


----------



## .45

middlefork said:


> From the "notch" in Coomb Ridge looking north.


Exactly !! Just driving out of the "notch" !!

How did you know that ?


----------



## wyogoob

It looks so familiar.

Is it north or south of the river?


----------



## .45

wyogoob said:


> It looks so familiar.
> 
> Is it north or south of the river?


If they'll allow you back on for a few moments....._google_ Comb Wash or Comb Ridge. It's west of Blanding and Bluff, I think it's about 80+ miles long.


----------



## wyogoob

.45 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so familiar.
> 
> Is it north or south of the river?
> 
> 
> 
> If they'll allow you back on for a few moments....._google_ Comb Wash or Comb Ridge. It's west of Blanding and Bluff, I think it's about 80+ miles long.
Click to expand...

Thanks .45.

I'm still not allowed on Google Maps, but I remember now; all you had to say is "Blanding"

I use to hang around Blanding often....ah...mostly to get away from all the Utah people here in Wyoming. :lol:


----------



## middlefork

.45 said:


> middlefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the "notch" in Coomb Ridge looking north.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly !! Just driving out of the "notch" !!
> 
> How did you know that ?
Click to expand...

Love that area. 8) 
Somebody else go ahead and post a picture. I don't have access to any right now.


----------



## cklspencer

Okay I'll get things going.


----------



## wyogoob

Butler Wash?


----------



## cklspencer

there are two butler washes. It is south east of one and north east of the other one.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Fry Canyon


----------



## wyogoob

The south one, off Rt 163.


----------



## cklspencer

> Fry Canyon


nope head east


----------



## mikevanwilder

Around mule canyon?


----------



## cklspencer

> Around mule canyon?


alittle south and eeeaaassssttttt from there.


----------



## bowgy

Montezuma canyon?


----------



## cklspencer

> Montezuma canyon?


Yep. That would be the modern cliff dwellings in mantezuma canyon.
You're up.


----------



## bowgy

Ok then....name the mountain range.

[attachment=0:2j2tz58a]IMG_0970.jpg[/attachment:2j2tz58a]


----------



## sawsman

House Range?


----------



## bowgy

Nope, not house range.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Rockies duh :roll:


----------



## .45

Is it Three Peaks ?


----------



## bowgy

Not three peaks, and being in Utah it is part of the rockies but so it the Wasatch Range and the Tushar range, so what sub-range?

It is further south than the house range or the three peaks.


----------



## .45

Pine Valley......Signal Peak ?


----------



## bowgy

Still further south .45 :wink:


----------



## EmptyNet

I can see West Mountain, Square top and Jackson peak, so I guess there are two mountain ranges in the picture, Beaver Dam and Bull Valley Mountains. 
What were you doing up by Jarvis Peak, hunting chukars or deer?


----------



## bowgy

> EmptyNet wrote: I can see West Mountain, Square top and Jackson peak, so I guess there are two mountain ranges in the picture, *Beaver Dam *and Bull Valley Mountains.
> What were you doing up by Jarvis Peak, hunting chukars or deer?


Beaver Dam Mountains is right. You get bonus points for know what peak I was on taking the picture, they also call Jarvis Peak, Scrub Peak

Hunting??? I wish, I was working -)O(-

I was installing this tower or it was the day I was putting the antenna on it.
[attachment=1:l82u4rdw]IMG_0966.jpg[/attachment:l82u4rdw]

Here is a close up of the tallest peak in the Beaver Dam range. It is called by several names also; Utah Hill, TV towers, Indian Peak (like lots of other mountains), and Beaver Dam Mountain. I have to do alot of work on this peak also.
[attachment=0:l82u4rdw]IMG_0971.jpg[/attachment:l82u4rdw]


----------



## EmptyNet

This is in the same county as the last place


----------



## The Naturalist

Head waters of the Santa Clara, or Beaver Dam Wash?


----------



## EmptyNet

Too far west, you cross over this stream driving on I-15.


----------



## .45

Ash Creek or there abouts ?


----------



## bowgy

Looks like the Pine Valley mountains on the I15 side just south of New Harmony and Black ridge, close to the creek that runs into the Browse area. Where the Fire went through a few years ago.


----------



## EmptyNet

It is Pine Valley Mountain Bowgy so its your turn. The stream is the Wet Sandy just south of the Browse, its one spot the fire didn't get to, so its really overgrown with mountain mahogany and scrub oak.


----------



## .45

Dang you bowgy !! I knew after your post, it was called the Wet Sandy !!! :twisted:


----------



## bowgy

Post one up .45, I have to do too much work today and I will not have time to be on here.


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> Post one up .45, I have to do too much work today and I will not have time to be on here.


Thanks bowgy....I owe you one !!


----------



## sawsman

I think I saw this the other day..

Is it south of Eureka heading to Delta, west side of the highway?


----------



## Loke

South of Faust on Highway 36 just before you get to the junction with US 6.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> South of Faust on Highway 36 just before you get to the junction with US 6.


Yes....it is _north_ of Eureka, west side of the highway.


----------



## Loke

If you know what is missing, you'll know where this is.[attachment=0:xoopo03d]Copy of scan0001.jpg[/attachment:xoopo03d]


----------



## Loke

And I thought this one would be easy. It is in Utah.


----------



## wyogoob

Medicine Hat?


----------



## legacy

Arches.


----------



## Loke

Which arch?


----------



## wyogoob

Man, I have that picture here somewhere.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Corona.


----------



## mjschijf

(Collapsed) Wall Arch?


----------



## NHS

Loke said:


> Which arch?


Missing Arch?


----------



## legacy

Delicate?


----------



## wyogoob

legacy said:


> Delicate?


+1


----------



## wyogoob

NHS said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which arch?
> 
> 
> 
> Missing Arch?
Click to expand...

Isn't Missing Arch north of Falling Arches?


----------



## NHS

wyogoob said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which arch?
> 
> 
> 
> Missing Arch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't Missing Arch north of Falling Arches?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure...no one has been able to locate it for a while now.


----------



## Loke

[attachment=0:th0bhthv]scan0001.jpg[/attachment:th0bhthv]
Well, Mr. Legacy, I think you're up.

And it is no longer missing. We can just call it Found Arch now.


----------



## legacy

Here ya go. Probably a piece of cake.


----------



## .45

Vernon Creek Reservoir ?


----------



## legacy

Nope. Good guess though, it does look like that area.


----------



## NHS

It looks like come springtime, someone might need to stick their finger in the hole in the dike.


----------



## Troll

Can't be to many dams in UT with a rock face like that, but I don't remember seeing it.


----------



## sawsman

Lower Enterprise Reservoir Dam.


----------



## legacy

sawsman said:


> Lower Enterprise Reservoir Dam.


You got it! Good job!


----------



## sawsman

Thanks!

Where's this?

[attachment=0:15v314z7]Image.jpg[/attachment:15v314z7]


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Where Mill Creek comes through to Kens Lake in Moab


----------



## sawsman

Yep. More specifically, Faux Falls..

You're up!


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

That one is about 2 miles from where I grew up so I might have been cheating a little.

I cant find one right now so somebody else jump in and post one.


----------



## Packbasket

here;'s one. pretty easy. don't cheat.


----------



## NHS

I know that place. Is it Crystal Geyser near Green River?


----------



## Huge29

NHS said:


> I know that place. Is it Crystal Geyser near Green River?


Nice, but he said not to cheat! j/k, I am quite certain that you are up NHS.


----------



## NHS

should be easy:


----------



## sawsman

Is it in East Carbon?


----------



## Huge29

K-town?


----------



## sawsman

Price, Helper area?


----------



## NHS

Not East Carbon, Price or Helper. 

Huge: Define K-town??


----------



## Huge29

NHS said:


> Not East Carbon, Price or Helper.
> 
> Huge: Define K-town??


I thought so, but I will pass for someone else.


----------



## .45

NHS said:


> Not East Carbon, Price or Helper.
> 
> Huge: Define K-town??


It's about 9 miles up the hill !!


----------



## NHS

Go ahead .45, post one up.


----------



## .45

NHS said:


> Go ahead .45, post one up.


Somebody else can go, I didn't correctly identify the location in the picture..


----------



## Loke

Let's try this one.[attachment=0:ckci59l0]wherenow.jpg[/attachment:ckci59l0]


----------



## Loke

It really isn't that hard. But it is a church. That is not in Virginia....


----------



## pkred

Marysville?


----------



## Loke

It is in Larimer county


----------



## .45

Is it the Virginia Dale Church in Colorado ??

Good grief Loke..... :|


----------



## Loke

Why yes it is the Virginia Dale Community Church in Virginia Dale, Colorado.


----------



## .45

If you've seen this structure from this angle, you were trespassing !!


----------



## sawsman

I'm going to say... somewhere in Gusher, Utah?

And, Uh.. wasn't tresspassing.. just a guess.


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> I'm going to say... somewhere in *Gusher, Utah?*
> 
> And, Uh.. wasn't tresspassing.. just a guess.


Gusher ?!?!? :roll:

I know you've driven close to this at least twice this winter !! :|


----------



## NHS

That old house wouldn't happen to be sitting just west of a set of north/south train tracks would it?


----------



## .45

NHS said:


> That old house wouldn't happen to be sitting just west of a set of north/south train tracks would it?


Yes it would...


----------



## sawsman

.45 said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> 
> That old house wouldn't happen to be sitting just west of a set of north/south train tracks would it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it would...
Click to expand...

Arghh! now I remember.. just east of Faust and west of Five Mile. O|*


----------



## Bax*

sawsman said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NHS said:
> 
> 
> 
> That old house wouldn't happen to be sitting just west of a set of north/south train tracks would it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it would...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arghh! now I remember.. just east of Faust and west of Five Mile. O|*
Click to expand...

Maybe you can take a picture when you are out there on Saturday :lol:

Dont feel bad, I looked at that picture for ten minutes trying to remember where I saw that


----------



## sawsman

So here's the deal. By his own admission .45 is a tresspasser. :roll: I would have never recognized it from that angle as I dont tresspass... :mrgreen: 

I think NHS is a tresspasser also, as he recognized it pretty quickly.  So, post one up you lawbreaker!


----------



## .45

Any takers on 'where is this'?


----------



## Loke

West Taylorsville (Kearns)?


----------



## Bax*

Wherever this is, it looks like a cool place!


----------



## .45

How about this one....any body?


----------



## Grandpa D

Isn't that on top of Angel Mountain? :roll:


----------



## Bax*

Skull Valley area?


----------



## .45

Bax* said:


> Skull Valley area?


Nope. Stimmie should know where it is...


----------



## sawsman

Uintah Canyon. East side of the seriously pot holed road that knocks your teeth out while driving on it.


----------



## middlefork

.45 said:


> Any takers on 'where is this'?


Morgan?


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> Uintah Canyon. East side of the seriously pot holed road that knocks your teeth out while driving on it.


Trespasser !!! :twisted:


----------



## .45

middlefork said:


> Morgan?


Not in Morgan, middlefork !!


----------



## sawsman

.45 said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uintah Canyon. East side of the seriously pot holed road that knocks your teeth out while driving on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Trespasser !!! :twisted:
Click to expand...

It's also hard to drink hot coffee while driving up there...

Whats the name of this canyon?
[attachment=0:28udyf97]Where dis.jpg[/attachment:28udyf97]


----------



## wyogoob

I have pics of mrs goob and I at that spot, but can't remember the name of it.

Moki?


----------



## sawsman

Sorry goob. I have not actually been to this particular spot, but the name I have for the canyon is not Moki.


----------



## NHS

Defiance House?


----------



## sawsman

NHS said:


> Defiance House?


That's the place. It's in Forgotten Canyon.

You're up buddy..


----------



## NHS

Someone else go ahead. I'm on the road and don't have access to my pictures.


----------



## Bax*

I'll go NHS, thanks 8) 

Hopefully this one isnt too hard


----------



## .45

That might be a tough one Bax*... :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah

Yikes,,, no clue... :wink:


----------



## Bax*

.45 said:


> That might be a tough one Bax*... :wink:


You'd better guess


----------



## Leaky

Cathedral Towers going to the Green?


----------



## Bax*

Leaky said:


> Cathedral Towers going to the Green?


not quite


----------



## Huge29

You guys must all be joking, right? I guess I will go ahead and declare Hole in the Rock.


----------



## Bax*

Huge29 said:


> You guys must all be joking, right? I guess I will go ahead and declare Hole in the Rock.


Bingo! I didn't want to make it too hard like .45 did..... Jk


----------



## Huge29

Ok, locals can't guess.
I will be out until Saturday, so if someone is confident in their guess, go ahead and put up a new one.


----------



## .45

That _might_ be the bridge over the San Rafael River.. :?


----------



## .45

Alright Bax*.....here ya go !!


----------



## Bax*

You know, I used to get owl pellets there as a kid to see what they ate? I was a strange child.....

I'll let someone else guess since I don't have any pictures on me


----------



## sawsman

California somewhere?


----------



## huntnbum

.45 said:


> Any takers on 'where is this'?


I thought I had this one but not quite


----------



## sawsman

Cool places... Better looking than your average ole' Maverick fueling station!

So? where are they?


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> Cool places... Better looking than your average ole' Maverick fueling station!
> 
> So? where are they?


My picture is from Altonah...............I can't know where huntnbum's picture is from, cool picture, btw.


----------



## huntnbum

.45 said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool places... Better looking than your average ole' Maverick fueling station!
> 
> So? where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> My picture is from Altonah...............I can't know where huntnbum's picture is from, cool picture, btw.
Click to expand...

its in Porterville up past Morgan


----------



## .45

Can anybody put a name to this place?


----------



## Loke

Mantua


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> Mantua


No.....closer to you.


----------



## flyfitch

Hobble Creek Canyon? It looks like the shooting range next to that small reservoir.


----------



## .45

flyfitch said:


> Hobble Creek Canyon? It looks like the shooting range next to that small reservoir.


Yes it is....you're up !!


----------



## flyfitch

Sorry, I haven't paid attention to the post for a while. I didn't realize it was my turn.[attachment=0:3g328ite]pic 006c.jpg[/attachment:3g328ite]


----------



## sawsman

The Provo River, near Woodland?


----------



## flyfitch

yes, but not near Woodland. I think that is close enough. It is actually the Middle looking toward Jordanelle.


----------



## sawsman

Man, I need to start taking more pictures. I stole this one. Should be easy for some of you..
[attachment=0:393cis22]No cheating!.jpg[/attachment:393cis22]


----------



## wyogoob

No cheating! Reservoir


----------



## sawsman

*(u)*


----------



## ACHY

Looks like Calder Reservoir on Diamond Mtn. From the boat ramp looking East.


----------



## sawsman

ACHY said:


> Looks like Calder Reservoir on Diamond Mtn. From the boat ramp looking East.


You got it.


----------



## ACHY

The confluence of two bodies of water. Name them both.

[attachment=0:1o0pqjzu]whereisit.JPG[/attachment:1o0pqjzu]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is the green river one of them?


----------



## .45

The Duchesne and the Green Rivers?


----------



## ACHY

The Green river is one of them. The Duchesne doesn't make an appearance in this county.


----------



## mikevanwilder

The Green river and Price river?


----------



## ACHY

mikevanwilder said:


> The Green river and Price river?


Nope. Think farther north.


----------



## MKP

Kind of a long shot, but Range Creek?


----------



## ACHY

MKP said:


> Kind of a long shot, but Range Creek?


Still need to go farther north.


----------



## wyogoob

Sand Wash?


----------



## ACHY

wyogoob said:


> Sand Wash?


Nope.

I would have thought there were a few fly fishermen on here that would recognize this. Or at least someone who has rafted the "B" section of the Green.


----------



## katorade

Green and Colorado River? Idk just a guess.


----------



## MKP

Never fished there so I'm winging it, but Gorge Creek? Jackson Creek?


----------



## ACHY

The "B" section of the Green is between Little Hole and Brown's Park in Daggett County. At the junction of this creek with the Green there are some rapids. The photo was taken looking down the creek towards the Green. Most people who have seen this would see it from river where it would look something like this:
[attachment=0:1o5c080a]PICT0048.JPG[/attachment:1o5c080a]

From up the canyon wall a bit, you get this view:
[attachment=1:1o5c080a]PICT0080.JPG[/attachment:1o5c080a]


----------



## MKP

Red Creek? Sorry, Never been to the area, just looking at a map.


----------



## ACHY

MKP said:


> Red Creek? Sorry, Never been to the area, just looking at a map.


Red Creek is it.


----------



## MKP

Hmm, I guess that means its my turn?

Should be a fairly easy one. Name the body of water.









I can make it bigger if need be.


----------



## sawsman

Joes Valley Reservoir.


----------



## MKP

sawsman said:


> Joes Valley Reservoir.


Yep


----------



## sawsman

I'll pass on this turn. If someone else has one, post it up.


----------



## GaryFish

[attachment=0:31q7dbsh]DSCF2096.JPG[/attachment:31q7dbsh]
Flat Stanley had to join in. But any guesses?


----------



## sawsman

Good one! That Flat Stanley has been all over the world, so that could be anywhere for sure...


----------



## wyogoob

earth's moon


----------



## mikevanwilder

Dino print in the Buckhorn wash.


----------



## Bax*

I have seen footprints just like that off of Hole In the Rock Road. It even had swaths in the rock where you could see the dino's tail had been dragging.


----------



## wyogoob

mikevanwilder said:


> Dino print in the Buckhorn wash.


I didn't know there was a dino print in the Buckhorn Wash. dangit

Uh....who's Flat Stanley?


----------



## gdog

Yup...Buckhorn Draw Rd.


----------



## Huge29

I am pretty familiar with that one, but did not look red enough to me in the original pic. 
Goob-it is not really marked and often times is covered up...


----------



## mikevanwilder

Someone else will have to go for me I don't have any pictures, computer is down and all my pictures are on it.


----------



## bowhunter3

OK, I have not played this game for a while.[attachment=0:1o48uezo]4860987255_163b096c52.jpg[/attachment:1o48uezo]


----------



## bowhunter3

Here is another picture of the same place[attachment=1:234f5toh]4861634718_40f6989460.jpg[/attachment:234f5toh][attachment=0:234f5toh]4861632674_8954286994.jpg[/attachment:234f5toh]


----------



## ACHY

It's been a while since I've been there, but it looks a bit like East Park.


----------



## bowhunter3

Nope, but close


----------



## wyogoob

Hacking


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Oaks Park.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Oaks Park.


I knew you would get it


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I actually first thought it was East Park too.


----------



## sawsman

Vernon Reservoir?


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> I actually first thought it was East Park too.


east park has a few more trees around the campsites than oaks.

I've got another picture that i took last weekend, It is where I will be hunting this year I think you will recognize it...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

sawsman said:


> Vernon Reservoir?


Nope


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's in the same General Area as Vernon.


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> It's in the same General Area as Vernon.


Settlement?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> [quote="fixed blade"wcmbjy7]It's in the same General Area as Vernon.


Settlement?[/quotewcmbjy7]

Yep


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Wake up .45.


----------



## bowhunter3

[attachment=0:1sav74v1]hi.jpg[/attachment:1sav74v1]


----------



## .45

Is it Fish Creek.....in the Ashley area?


----------



## bowhunter3

.45 said:


> Is it Fish Creek.....in the Ashley area?


Nope, I would give you a hint but I think you would get it right away, I know Fixed would guess it right away if that helps.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

North fork of the Ashley?


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> North fork of the Ashley?


Sure as hell is


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is that picture from the road that goes to Dry fork? I think that what its called. Last year we camped about 1/4 mile down stream from there if it is.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Is that picture from the road that goes to Dry fork? I think that what its called. Last year we camped about 1/4 mile down stream from there if it is.


Yeah, I think I am camped at that same spot this year, so you might see me if you go out that way again


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Unfortunately my numb skull buddy drew a wasatch le tag so we have to hunt there this year. I already miss my old spot.


----------



## bowhunter3

fixed blade said:


> Unfortunately my numb skull buddy drew a wasatch le tag so we have to hunt there this year. I already miss my old spot.


That's gayer than aids


----------



## Bax*

bowhunter3 said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my numb skull buddy drew a wasatch le tag so we have to hunt there this year. I already miss my old spot.
> 
> 
> 
> That's gayer than aids
Click to expand...

LOL. That is!


----------



## wyogoob

Who's up?


----------



## huntnbum

wake up fixed blade


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I am.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Name the body of water the picture was shot from.


----------



## NHS

I believe that is taken from Odocoileus Hemionus Stream resevoir.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

NHS said:


> I believe that is taken from Odocoileus Hemionus Stream resevoir.


I never can understand your sense of humor Denis Miller.


----------



## Nor-tah

Scofieldski


----------



## NHS

fixed blade said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that is taken from Odocoileus Hemionus Stream resevoir.
> 
> 
> 
> I never can understand your sense of humor Denis Miller.
Click to expand...

That is the scientific name for Deer Creek. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No one has correctly answered the above visual trivia question, as of 8:03 am, on this morning.


----------



## Nor-tah

The Burry.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Negative.


----------



## Nor-tah

What!!?? Has to be one of these. I'm stumped man. Good pic!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You're missing the obvious.


----------



## Bax*

Rockport?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Bax* said:


> Rockport?


Yup.


----------



## Bax*

I'm just gonna do a simple one because I dont have any pictures readily available


----------



## Nor-tah

fixed blade said:


> [quote="Bax*":wa1zq8o3]Rockport?


Yup.[/quote:wa1zq8o3]
Never been, no iterest. o-|| s


----------



## .45

Bax* said:


> I'm just gonna do a simple one because I dont have any pictures readily available


Ophir? HA !!


----------



## Bax*

I figured you'd get that one .45!

You're up!


----------



## .45

Where is this ?


----------



## Bax*

Pine View?


----------



## .45

Bax* said:


> Pine View?


Not even.....

Shut-up on this one sawsman !!! :twisted:


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Huntington?


----------



## sawsman

.45 said:


> [quote="Bax*":16b3ejkx]Pine View?


Not even.....

Shut-up on this one sawsman !!! :twisted:[/quote:16b3ejkx]

Dang! I was just going to say it to!

One hint if I may.. the second word ends with the letter " r ".... :O•-:


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> One hint if I may.. the second word ends with the letter " r ".... :O•-:


Ha ha....the second word also starts with an "r"...


----------



## .45

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Huntington?


Nope....


----------



## Bax*

Was it here?
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=27742


----------



## tuffluckdriller

I would have guessed matt warner, but the second doesn't start with "r"...


----------



## .45

You guy's are more wrong than the mods !!!

Not even close.... :O•-:


----------



## wyogoob

Starvation Reservoir?


----------



## .45

wyogoob said:


> Starvation Reservoir?


You are about 3 hours too far east...

You know, I do go to other parts of Utah once in awhile..


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Vernon?


----------



## .45

BirdDogger said:


> Vernon?


D'oh !!!

Vernon Reservoir...looking west, good call !!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> D'oh !!!
> 
> Vernon Reservoir...looking west, good call !!


I spent many of my childhood days fishing that pond with my dad. 

Here's another lonesome body of water:


----------



## .45

Horseshoe Springs?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> Horseshoe Springs?


Nope.


----------



## .45

Big Springs....I-80 and Skull Valley Road?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> Big Springs....I-80 and Skull Valley Road?


Nope.


----------



## .45

BirdDogger said:


> Big Springs....I-80 and Skull Valley Road?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...

Dang you BirdDogger..... :|


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Locomotive?


----------



## .45

Paradise ? 

Trespasser !!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> Locomotive?


We have a winner!


----------



## Bax*

Reminds me of a pond out by Echo near Peoa


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Tree, wake up man its your turn.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Well I will go if no one else is. Name the canyon and for extra credit name the side canyon the picture is taken from.


----------



## NHS

Huntington Canyon from Engineers Canyon?


----------



## mikevanwilder

NHS said:


> Huntington Canyon from Engineers Canyon?


 :shock: :shock: Shoot I thought the first part would be easy but I didn't think anyone would get the second part.


----------



## sawsman

Wake up *NHS*.... _(O)_


----------



## NHS

Sorry. I've been out of the loop. What am I looking at in this picture?


----------



## .45

Clouds ?


----------



## sawsman

West dessert...ahh, Vernon Valley?


----------



## NHS

What are the distant mountains?


----------



## Loke

The canyon in the back ground is Provo, the hill in front of that is West Mountain, so I'm thinking the mountain you are standing on is between Elberta and Eureka.


----------



## NHS

Well played Loke! It is one mean hike to get to the little saddle I took this picture from...unless you have access to a plane and parachute.


----------



## Loke

Cool. Mr. NHS, you need to sit this one out.
[attachment=0:g7uchv5e]guess this.jpg[/attachment:g7uchv5e]


----------



## NHS

No problem Loke. Here is the virtual picture of my last area.


----------



## sawsman

Loke said:


> Cool. Mr. NHS, you need to sit this one out.
> [attachment=0:1o52jyml]guess this.jpg[/attachment:1o52jyml]


Birds eye view of a school that Mr. *NHS* attended?


----------



## Loke

It is a birds eye view of a school, but I'm sure that NHS never attended school there.


----------



## The Naturalist

American Fork High School


----------



## Loke

Right district, wrong city.


----------



## sawsman

Pleasant Grove?


----------



## Loke

other way. and it is not a high school.


----------



## HunterGeek

The new elementary schools in the Alpine District are pretty much based on the same plans, but my guess is that this one is North Point in Lehi.


----------



## Loke

Your guess would be correct.


----------



## HunterGeek

I shot this photo just this last weekend.

[attachment=0:18ak56es]bbup.jpg[/attachment:18ak56es]


----------



## mikevanwilder

Black box?


----------



## HunterGeek

Yup, it's the Black Box, and specifically the Upper Black Box.

For those unfamiliar with it, the San Rafael River runs through the bottom of this deep chasm.


----------



## NHS

Hello??? Paging Mr. Vanwilder, Mr. Vanwilder, you have a call holding on line 1!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

He's probably off planning some college frat party or something. Remember when he filled those eclairs with dog err, have you seen this move?


----------



## mikevanwilder

Crap I forgot about this I will find a pic soon a post it.


----------



## wyogoob

Mike told me to go ahead in his place.

Looking west:


----------



## huntnbum

It's on the Utah Colorado border :shock:


----------



## wyogoob

huntnbum said:


> It's on the Utah Colorado border :shock:


Yes, where at on the UT/CO border?


----------



## NHS

wyogoob said:


> huntnbum said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's on the Utah Colorado border :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, where at on the UT/CO border?
Click to expand...

Western Colorado and Eastern Utah??


----------



## mikevanwilder

Looks like the southern portion of the state, maybe delores triangle area?


----------



## wyogoob

I'm not real sure what the boundaries are for the Delores Triangle. This is south of what Google says is the Delores Triangle.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Is that the LaSal mountains in the background?


----------



## wyogoob

mikevanwilder said:


> Is that the LaSal mountains in the background?


yep


----------



## NHS

Just east of Polar Mesa?


----------



## wyogoob

NHS said:


> Just east of Polar Mesa?


That's close enough.

The stateline crossing is more south of Polar Mesa than anything. It's on the road from Gateway Colorado over the top and then down to Castle Valley where it hits 128 on the river. It's the John Brown Road in Colorado and the North End Road, Stateline Road, or Gateway Road in Utah.

Take it Nate.


----------



## NHS

In keeping with the theme:


----------



## .45

Hwy 491 ?


----------



## NHS

.45 said:


> Hwy 491 ?


Yeah, but where on 491? _(O)_


----------



## .45

NHS said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hwy 491 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but where on 491? _(O)_
Click to expand...

Uhhhh...about 8 or 10 miles east of Lonesome Dove Creek, Colorado, the bean place.


----------



## NHS

I'm just foolin with ya .45. You're up. What gave it away? The distinctive skyline?


----------



## .45

NHS said:


> I'm just foolin with ya .45. You're up. What gave it away? The distinctive skyline?


Actually, it's about 10 miles west of Dove Creek....you didn't catch that ? 

A place on the old Hwy 666 had a cafe called 'Lunts', best steak in the world. I used to eat there a few times...probably before you're time.

Where is this? It's easy...


----------



## Briar Patch

Goobs back yard?


----------



## .45

Briar Patch said:


> Goobs back yard?


 :lol: Pretty close....just where in his back yard?


----------



## Loke

The High Uintas.


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> The High Uintas.


Getting closer !!


----------



## Loke

.45 said:



> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> The High Uintas.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting closer !!
Click to expand...

That's close to 'goob's back yard?


----------



## sawsman

Loke said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> The High Uintas.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting closer !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's close to 'goob's back yard?
Click to expand...

Yeah.. It's definatley close to *goobs* back yard and is located right next to a certain lake in the high Uintas. 

If I told it would be cheating... :|


----------



## wyogoob

Briar Patch said:


> Goobs back yard?


Could be, I don't get home much lately.


----------



## flyguy7

mirror lake, right of the ramp.


----------



## .45

flyguy7 said:


> mirror lake, right of the ramp.


That's it flyguy7 !!


----------



## flyguy7

easy one


----------



## sawsman

Easy? :? 

I'll guess Spanish Fork.


----------



## Huge29

Strawberry River in Fruitland/Duchesne area?


----------



## katorade

Fremont river if there is such a thing. In fremont area.


----------



## Loke

I would have guessed the Provo in the Woodland area.


----------



## flyguy7

nobody correct yet...


----------



## Huge29

The Duchesne?


----------



## flyguy7

where on the duchesne?


----------



## .45

Hanna ?


----------



## flyguy7

Yup. On the white bridge looking upstream. I figured you'd get it.


----------



## .45

Another easy one.....


----------



## sawsman

The south slope luge track?


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> The south slope luge track?


Yes it is....the high water canal coming out of Moon Lake, but I think you knew that..... :|

You're up !!


----------



## Bax*

Wow .45, you just passed 7000 posts. Do you get a special member status with that. We could make you a Platinum Diamond member!


----------



## .45

Bax* said:


> Wow .45, you just passed 7000 posts. Do you get a special member status with that. We could make you a Platinum Diamond member!


I keep thinking I'm gonna catch up with Pro.. :roll:


----------



## sawsman

I'll let someone else post one up... got one Bax*?

I'm heading out of town for the holiday... Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Bax*

Shoot, I dont have a pic either. Anyone else?


----------



## .45

Bax* said:


> Shoot, I dont have a pic either. Anyone else?


I have another......kinda easy...


----------



## wyogoob

Bald Mountain over Mirror Lake


----------



## .45

I think not....'ole Goobie...


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Trial Lake?


----------



## .45

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Trial Lake?


Close....


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Pass lake


----------



## InvaderZim

Utah lake looking up at timpanogas...


----------



## Huge29

Mt. Watson in the background, so Clyde Lake?


----------



## Loke

Some lake with a mountain behind it.


----------



## .45

Nobody yet.....


----------



## cklspencer

Trial lake looking at bald MT?


----------



## flyguy7

washington lake with watson in the background


----------



## Huge29

Cliff or Wall Lake, I forget which is which, but both right below Watson


----------



## .45

No answers are correct....

The lake is right by Hwy 150....


----------



## mikevanwilder

Haystack lake?


----------



## lunkerhunter2

.45 said:


> No answers are correct....
> 
> The lake is right by Hwy 150....


Moosehorn


----------



## .45

lunkerhunter2 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No answers are correct....
> 
> The lake is right by Hwy 150....
> 
> 
> 
> Moosehorn
Click to expand...

About 5 miles away from Moosehorn....ends with the letter 't'.


----------



## Huge29

Teapot


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> Teapot


You got 'er Buddy-boy...you're up !!


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Never fished it


----------



## Huge29

Some one feel free to go ahead, I can't find one.


----------



## wyogoob

Where is this? an easy one


----------



## .45

Maybe Piedmont, but not too sure.


----------



## wyogoob

Not Piedmont.


----------



## .45

Maybe Frisco....


----------



## Loke

Or Leamington.


----------



## wyogoob

Loke said:


> Or Leamington.


Yes, Leamington; the charcoal kilns between Nephi and Delta.










yer up Loke


----------



## Loke

I stole this off the internet. If it is your's, sorry
[attachment=0:huhottav]where too.jpg[/attachment:huhottav]


----------



## .45

Probably in Leamington....


----------



## Loke

Probably.


----------



## .45

Not too far from the big city....


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Country store in Erda?


----------



## .45

> Country store in Erda?


Not too far off lunkerhunter2....go south...


----------



## legacy

Stockton?


----------



## jason411

rush valley


----------



## .45

jason411 said:


> rush valley


It is in Rush Valley...Clover Creek General Store...

You're up !


----------



## Ifish

I'll go...in the spirit of the season. :-D[attachment=0:v4fv8byw]image.jpg[/attachment:v4fv8byw]


----------



## Al Hansen

Christmas Village up by Bear Lake in California.......


----------



## Ifish

Any North Pole answer would have worked! You're up Al. Merry Christmas!


----------



## .45

Where is this?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

I used to hunt an area that looked like that on the north slope specifically elizabeth peak.


----------



## Al Hansen

Christmas Meadows


----------



## .45

Al Hansen said:


> Christmas Meadows


You passed it !!


----------



## Al Hansen

Passed as in "I got it" or Passed as in "I drove by it" on a motorcycle the day of the forum ride ???


----------



## .45

Al Hansen said:


> Passed as in "I got it" or Passed as in "I drove by it" on a motorcycle the day of the forum ride ???


Sorry Al....you _drove_ by it...anyway, you went up the canyon too far.


----------



## wyogoob

Beaver View


----------



## .45

wyogoob said:


> Beaver View


Nope....


----------



## InvaderZim

Looks **** neer right by the parkspot we ait lunch at on the forum ride?


----------



## .45

InvaderZim said:


> Looks **** neer right by the parkspot we ait lunch at on the forum ride?


It isn't..


----------



## wyogoob

Stillwater


----------



## .45

wyogoob said:


> Stillwater


By Hanna? Nope....not Stillwater. It's off the highway (150) a little ways.


----------



## Loke

A little ways off of highway 150?


----------



## sawsman

Right next to Mirror Lake.


----------



## wyogoob

.45 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stillwater
> 
> 
> 
> By Hanna? Nope....not Stillwater. It's off the highway (150) a little ways.
Click to expand...

Not Stillwater onthe south slope, the Stillwater branch of the Bear River....Stillwater Campgrounds on Hwy 150.


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> Right next to Mirror Lake.


You got it........right by the ramp and the footbridge.


----------



## sawsman

Where's this?


----------



## .54

Horseshoe springs?


----------



## sawsman

No, it's not Horseshoe Springs.


----------



## .45

By Delta ?


----------



## sawsman

It's in the same state as Delta and it has a name. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

Is it the D.M.A.D. Reservoir?


----------



## sawsman

Yes. It's the DMAD Reservoir..


----------



## sawsman

:O--O--O: 

Your turn, ole' wise one...


----------



## .45

Where and what is this?


----------



## sawsman

Lime kilns in Millcreek Canyon?


----------



## .45

Nope


----------



## Bax*

I have no idea of what the name of these kilns is, but it is North and slightly East of Federal Heights just North of the U......


----------



## .45

I think you're off track about 10 miles or so Bax*.

To be honest with you I forgot where they are....but I think west of where your tell'in me.


----------



## Bax*

Looks like this one I know about.... Limekiln Gulch

Found a link that claims it is in that area... - 
http://www.smallfish-bigpond.com/2009/0 ... lake-city/


----------



## .45

Well then...I was way off Bax* !!

Your up !!


----------



## Bax*

.45 said:


> Well then...I was way off Bax* !!
> 
> Your up !!


I hope that was the same one! They sure look similar

Here is one that is off the beaten path (at least I dont know many people that have been here)


----------



## LOAH

9 Mile Canyon?


----------



## Huge29

Forgotten Canyon aka Lake Powell?


----------



## sawsman

River House Ruin, along the San Juan River?


----------



## Bax*

sawsman said:


> River House Ruin, along the San Juan River?


Well done Sawsman! Its one that I havent heard many people talk about in Tselakai Dezza, UT (Yes thats a real place)

You are up J!


----------



## sawsman

Neat stuff Bax*... I like those old historical sites. Kinda like this one here..

Where's this?


----------



## Bax*

What the heck is that Sawsman? Something to offload grain?


----------



## sawsman

Bax* said:


> What the heck is that Sawsman? Something to offload grain?


I heard it had something to do with sheep or something. :?


----------



## Huge29

Must not be anything to do with sheep or DAHB would know it.


----------



## LOAH

Between Eureka and Jericho?


----------



## sawsman

Nope.


----------



## wyogoob

Between Topaz Mountain and Delta


I have no idea, but I know I 've seen that thing.


----------



## sawsman

No, it's not between Topaz and Delta. There could be one in that area though...


----------



## wyogoob

I've seen that headframe somewhere in the last year.

Is it in San Jaun County?


----------



## sawsman

Goob- 

This headframe is located in the western half of the state. You were a little closer on your first guess.


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> Goob-
> 
> This headframe is located in the western half of the state. You were a little closer on your first guess.


OK, OK I know I've seen it and I probably have pics..........and at least 2 boring stories.

Is it on US Rt 50?


----------



## sawsman

Nope. It's quite a ways north of US Rt 50.


----------



## .45

I think just before Simpson Springs on the south side somewhere's.... :?

If I'm right or wrong...buy me dinner, would ya?


----------



## sawsman

.45 said:


> I think just before Simpson Springs on the south side somewhere's.... :?
> 
> If I'm right or wrong...buy me dinner, would ya?


I'll buy ya dinner if you get it right, is Beto's okay?  . It's not around Simpson Springs.

Here's another picture at a different angle and a little closer... still look familiar goob?









Go west of Simpson Springs...


----------



## Loke

How about the Alvarado in Gold Hill?


----------



## sawsman

You got it Loke! 

No Beto's for .45, I'm sure he wont mind. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke

That's OK, Beto's would just gas him up and then Algore would complain about his "carbon footprint".


----------



## .45

Lokey Boy wins a Beto's?? _/O


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think just before Simpson Springs on the south side somewhere's.... :?
> 
> If I'm right or wrong...buy me dinner, would ya?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll buy ya dinner if you get it right, is Beto's okay?  . It's not around Simpson Springs.
> 
> Here's another picture at a different angle and a little closer... still look familiar goob?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go west of Simpson Springs...
Click to expand...

Nope, never seen it before.


----------



## Loke

let's try this one
[attachment=080qmb1w]where2too.jpg[/attachment80qmb1w]


----------



## stuckduck

o-||


----------



## sawsman

I guess your picture is too small to see Loke. That or he guessed it in a PM... :?


----------



## Loke

We can play two at a time...


----------



## legacy

Loke said:


> let's try this one
> [attachment=0:1vpmy9ss]where2too.jpg[/attachment:1vpmy9ss]


The Hermit of Marjum Pass' house (Millard County)?


----------



## Loke

legacy said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's try this one
> [attachment=0:3q49jrwc]where2too.jpg[/attachment:3q49jrwc]
> 
> 
> 
> The Hermit of Marjum Pass' house (Millard County)?
Click to expand...

You're correct.


----------



## legacy

Here's one to try... (I took this picture out of the boom operators window on a KC-135 Stratotanker)


----------



## .45

Holden?


----------



## legacy

.45 said:



> Holden?


Bingo! Good job!


----------



## wyogoob

Whoa .45, yer good.

Where's Holden?


----------



## legacy

wyogoob said:


> Whoa .45, yer good.
> 
> Where's Holden?


Central Utah right off of I-15 (just north of Fillmore).


----------



## legacy

Here's another easy one just for fun...(okay, the third and fourth ones aren't too easy  )


----------



## .45

Pretty good shootin out of a GasStation in the Sky legacy. What speed and elevation were those shots from? And who cleaned the rear bubble window??


----------



## wyogoob

Nice pics, cool.

It's Wahweep Marina, Lake Powell, Glen Canyon Dam.


----------



## legacy

Yup, Wahweap / Glen Canyon Dam. I can't remember the exact elevation we were at. I know we were cruising at between 500 and 530 mph. We took off out of Salt Lake like a bat outta he!! and it was no slowing down until we refueled the E-3 Sentry's. We were right over the 4 Corners area when we did the refueling. It was not your typical flight. After our briefing, we boarded the plane, they fired it up, the entire Salt Lake International airport shut down, we hit the runway and were gone! We flew down I-15, over and across Glen Canyon, over into Northern Arizona, back up around to the 4 Corners area where we pumped gas and then back home. The entire trip only took a couple of hours! :shock: 

One of the coolest things I have ever done! The light was poor because it was evening. The last pics look better because the sun is right on the horizon, so I had much better light for the pictures. This was in October and we took off at about 5:30 pm. During the flight we were able to walk around and go talk with the pilots in the ****pit. I even sat in the navigators chair for a while.


----------



## .45

Where is or was this?


----------



## legacy

WOW! That's interesting! What the heck is it?


----------



## Bax*

That looks like a structure that I found while bunny bustin' out by the Fish Springs Rd near Vernon


----------



## .45

Bax* said:


> That looks like a structure that I found while bunny bustin' out by the *Fish Springs Rd* near Vernon


Do you mean the Pony Express Road? I think I've seen one out there somewhere's myself, but this one is supposed to be in another place.


----------



## Bax*

Yeah. I just make up road names sometimes 

I saw one very similar to that out there and also another near Soldier Hill


----------



## sawsman

Skull Valley area?

I think I've seen that thingy.. just cant remember where. :?


----------



## JERRY

Route 257 by Black Rock?


----------



## Bax*

.45.... ?


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> Skull Valley area?
> 
> I think I've seen that thingy.. just cant remember where. :?


Not Skull Valley...



horsesma said:


> Route 257 by Black Rock?


Not Route 257 by Black Rock.



Bax* said:


> I saw one very similar to that out there and also another near Soldier Hill


Where is Soldier Hill?



Bax* said:


> .45.... ?


What?


----------



## Bax*

Soldier Hill is out by where the first UWC service project was..... Just makin sure you were awake .45


----------



## sawsman

I'll go out on a limb and say that it's not in Utah..


----------



## Leaky

You'll never pin it down. Besides, probably not here any more. This is DR. Who's time travel machine and he could be anywhere now. :lol: :lol:


----------



## .45

Leaky said:


> You'll never pin it down. Besides, probably not here any more. This is DR. Who's time travel machine and he could be anywhere now. :lol: :lol:


You could be right Leaky, I've seen these show up throughout the State, this one was near Montello, on the Utah side. Probably like you said, while _Doctor Who_ was just visiting.. 

Lets try this is picture taken just about a week ago. Easy....

[attachment=0:3dotth9t]Road.jpg[/attachment:3dotth9t]


----------



## sawsman

Biting my tongue...

I know several members have been to the place.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Ok I'm going to get this going again. Does anybody know where this is?


----------



## mikevanwilder

And it's not in a cemetary!


----------



## LOAH

Elk Ridge in Blanding?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

.45 said:


> Leaky said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never pin it down. Besides, probably not here any more. This is DR. Who's time travel machine and he could be anywhere now. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You could be right Leaky, I've seen these show up throughout the State, this one was near Montello, on the Utah side. Probably like you said, while _Doctor Who_ was just visiting..
> 
> Lets try this is picture taken just about a week ago. Easy....
> 
> [attachment=0:16mgi2yt]Road.jpg[/attachment:16mgi2yt]
Click to expand...

Is that the road to 21 mile and Gambel canyon? Round about Crittenden? Maybe head to grouse creek from the junction?
:shock:


----------



## Bax*

Bump.

Here is an easy one


----------



## mikevanwilder

Delle


----------



## Bax*

mikevanwilder said:


> Delle


The Hills Have Eyes in Dell! You are up Mike!


----------



## mikevanwilder

Ok let me find a good one!


----------



## Bax*

mikevanwilder said:


> Ok let me find a good one!


Mike.........?


----------



## wyogoob

Earth to Mike. Earth to Mike. Do ya got a copy?


----------



## Critter

I'll throw one out there and I'll even tell you it isn't Frisco


----------



## wyogoob

Milford


----------



## Critter

You're getting close but still quite a few miles away


----------



## wyogoob

Beaver Canyon?


----------



## Critter

Nope


----------



## sawsman

Iron Town


----------



## Loke

Tybo


----------



## Critter

sawsman said:


> Iron Town


Nope



Loke said:


> Tybo


Nope

I will say that it is in Beaver County and I doubt that it gets very many visitors.


----------



## Bax*

Wild Rose?


----------



## Critter

Bax* said:


> Wild Rose?


I would have to say no but there is a Rose of some kind close to it.


----------



## Bax*

Rose Canyon?


----------



## Critter

Bax* said:


> Rose Canyon?


You may be close but it would be on the other side of the hill. Do you know what the creek is on the other side is named?


----------



## NHS

Are those coke ovens?


----------



## Bax*

Critter said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Canyon?
> 
> 
> 
> You may be close but it would be on the other side of the hill. Do you know what the creek is on the other side is named?
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not


----------



## Critter

NHS said:


> Are those coke ovens?


Yes they are. There are actually 4 of them along with a smaller one. There was also a cabin at the site that looked like it burnt down with only the chimney left. The interesting thing about these is that they are off of the beaten path. I even looked around in the cedars and pinions for evidence of them being cut down but didn't find any stumps and things were pretty much growed over.


----------



## Bax*

Critter said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those coke ovens?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are. There are actually 4 of them along with a smaller one. There was also a cabin at the site that looked like it burnt down with only the chimney left. The interesting thing about these is that they are off of the beaten path. I even looked around in the cedars and pinions for evidence of them being cut down but didn't find any stumps and things were pretty much growed over.
Click to expand...

Probably not the place I am thinking of then. You have me intrigued now


----------



## wyogoob

Two Rock?


----------



## Critter

wyogoob said:


> Two Rock?


Nope

Another clue.

They are in the South Wah Wah Mountains


----------



## sawsman

Kiln Spring?


----------



## Critter

sawsman said:


> Kiln Spring?


Nope.

I think that it would take a while for someone to come up with where it is located. I found them while tracking a buck that my brother in law shot on Lamerdorf Pk in the Wah Wah mountains southwest of Milford. They are actually located in a small side canyon off of Lamerdorf Canyon that has Willow Ck running through it. I walked out the bottom of the canyon and came to the main road which is about a mile away if I remember right. Right now you might be able to get a truck to them but it would be a little rough. A ATV goes right in. The real interesting thing about them is that they were used but they are a long ways from anything that would use the charcol that was produced in them.


----------



## sawsman

That was a good one Critter. Cool find!

Here's one for the old timers..


----------



## wyogoob

Bradford and Elm Street Peoria Illinois. 1902


----------



## wyogoob

Magna UT


----------



## sawsman

Nope and nope... The year can be extra credit.


----------



## The Naturalist

1910 - Salt Lake east side.


----------



## sawsman

Nope, not in Salt Lake.

I thought I knew the exact year, but it turns out I do not. I'm pretty certain 1910 is real close though.

This place was very popular during it's time and a focal point in this particular community. It opened in 1904 and closed in 1956.


----------



## redleg

Heber City railroad station


----------



## sawsman

redleg said:


> Heber City railroad station


Nope. Another hint- It was closer to Salt Lake than Heber, but not in Salt Lake. Not in the Salt Lake valley..


----------



## JuddCT

Morgan, UT? BTW, if that is right credit goes to my grandfather. :lol:

He says it was the Morgan Canning Building?


----------



## sawsman

No, not Morgan. I'm sure this place had canned goods, among other things. 

This place was actually in a mountainous area.. closer to Salt Lake than either Morgan or Heber.


----------



## Cooky

Mercur?


----------



## Loke

Copperton


----------



## sawsman

Loke said:


> Copperton


Very close Loke, but remember.. this place no longer exists. The building and the community.


----------



## Loke

to the north or south?


----------



## wyogoob

Copperfield


----------



## sawsman

Close enough goob. Copperfield was more or less part of Bingham Canyon. The building was the Bingham Mercantile Store. Here is a picture in it's later years.










You can see it in the photo below (middle lower). It sat at the junction to Copperfield and Highland Boy. The "hill" in the background is now the "pit". No remnants remain today. Bingham had thousands of residents for quite some time.


----------



## wyogoob

Fascinating. So is the townsite all brush or mine tailings now?


----------



## sawsman

Excavated.


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> Excavated.


Fascinating history, thanks for sharing.

If anyone wants to go next, feel free to do so.


----------



## wyogoob

Here's an easy one:


----------



## sawsman

Red Fleet?


----------



## wyogoob

Not Red Fleet


----------



## bowgy

Dewey Bridge on SR128?


----------



## wyogoob

bowgy said:


> Dewey Bridge on SR128?


Yes sir. You're up.


----------



## bowgy

Here's another easy one.

[attachment=0:3thlngut]IMG_20120203_134051.jpg[/attachment:3thlngut]


----------



## bowgy

Another shot.

[attachment=0:1swvqx9p]IMG_20120203_134057.jpg[/attachment:1swvqx9p]


----------



## Bax*

Bump


----------



## bowgy

Since Bax bumped this up I will give a hint.

The tree line in the background right of center has a campground and the boat ramp is to the right of it as you're looking at the pic.


----------



## mjschijf

Panguitch Lake?


----------



## bowgy

Nope, north of Panguitch


----------



## mjschijf

Well then...I have no idea!


----------



## bowgy

about 40 to 45 miles North by Northeast of Panguitch.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Otter Creek?


----------



## bowgy

Yep, it is Otter Creek. You're up Mike


----------



## mikevanwilder

Man I gotta stop answering these until I have a pic available.  
If someone has one go ahead a post it.


----------



## Huge29

I will go:


----------



## Bax*

Huge29 said:


> I will go:


Cool pic Huge. I dont know where it is though


----------



## MKP

Kind of W.A.G., but is it anywhere near Scofield?


----------



## Critter

It's between Clear Creek and Scofield


----------



## Huge29

Critter said:


> It's between Clear Creek and Scofield


Ding, ding, ding we have a winner. As soon as I saw that you had replied I knew that you would know it, I wouldn't have known it myself.


----------



## Critter

It has been a while since I was up there but the fishing in that stream is great. Whenever we would be working in the area we would take our lunch hour and see what we could pull out of it.


----------



## Critter

Here is one that I know that a few of you have been close to but weather or not you have actually been there is the question.


----------



## Huge29

Am I exempt? I know the general area, but can't say that I have seen that exact rock, I am pretty sure it is very close to where I met you.


----------



## Critter

It's within a half mile as the crow flies and I was headed there when I stopped and talked to you. With you having 4 wheelers I am surprised that you haven't driven by it. I will say that at one time you could of driven a truck to it and we used to take buggies up to it also but now it is just for the 4 wheelers due to the road getting worse every year.


----------



## Huge29

Maybe I have then, is it the little trail that loops all the way around from the reservoir going south and back around possibly? Cool scene.


----------



## Critter

It is to the east of where you camped at. The trail starts out either by the cattle guard or just to the north of it. Or you can hit a road about 3/4 or a mile to the south and then east.


----------



## Huge29

I think I have seen that and I have a pic looking south of there, but that would give away the spot too easily I think.


----------



## Critter

It sounds like you have been there. I'll let it go for a while and see if anyone else has been there. I know that there are a couple others here on the forum that just may know where it is at.


----------



## Critter

Come on guys there has to be somebody else that has been to this rock. Here is a hint. It is in Emery County


----------



## mikevanwilder

I'm pretty sure I know where it is. but the resevoir comment has me puzzled abit. Plus if I answer and I'm right I'll have to pass again. 
I'll take a stab and say Cedar Mountain on the San Rafeal. Near Buckhorn Res.?


----------



## Critter

Your close enough. At one time they were doing core samples up there and the road came in from the south. Then a friend of mine showed me a way into it off of the Buckhorn Reservoir. It gets a little bit gnarly for a vehicle in one place but we almost had a International Scout into it before we twisted a axle. Now there is a 4 wheeler trail up and out of the area and goes right by that rock. There is enough room under it that I parked my buggy under it during a rain storm one summer.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Yeah again I don't have anything. I hopefully get a few this weekend while I'm out and about. For now someone else go again.  :O•-:


----------



## Duckking88

Ill go. I will give you two pictures. name the mountain in the distance and name the area that Iam in.

first picture









Second picture just to the right of the first


----------



## NHS

That is Timp in the background. You must be somewhere north of Cedar Fort.


----------



## Duckking88

NHS your correct thats Timp. But iam actually south of cedar fort in that picture. Ill give you a little more time for some guesses then ill let you know where iam at.


----------



## NHS

Soldier Pass area?


----------



## Duckking88

NHS I was actually in Little Valley on the Vernon unit looking back to the north east. I never realized you could see timp so well from that position.


----------



## NHS

I didn't realize you could see it that well from there either. The time of day must have really hightlighted the snow on Timp. Cool picture.


----------



## Duckking88

Yea it was late evening and its hard to tell in the picture but i think they were getting weather between me and timp and it looked like the top of timp was like an island. I thought it was a very cool picture.


----------



## Clarq

I've got one:


----------



## Clarq

Nobody? Alright, here is a full view of the same building.


----------



## Clarq

No guesses? I suppose I'll have to put another one up in the morning (if you don't mind more buildings).


----------



## Clarq

Perhaps this one will be a little easier.


----------



## Clarq

And here is the same building:










This shouldn't be too hard! Several of you probably commute past it every day!


----------



## JuddCT

Is it the LDS storehouse in SLC?


----------



## Clarq

Close, but it's not in SLC.


----------



## JuddCT

Kaysville?


----------



## Clarq

JuddCT said:


> Kaysville?


Yes it is! Sorry Judd, I now realize that it probably looks exactly the same as the one in SLC.


----------



## JuddCT

I should've got it the first time, I did graduate from Davis High School. DUH! Let me see what I've got, it will probably be an easy one.


----------



## JuddCT

Okay, really easy with a bonus.

Mtn in the background and which mountain am I taking the picture from?

[attachment=0:3dgcw86l]photo.JPG[/attachment:3dgcw86l]


----------



## JuddCT

Bump. Anyone with some guesses? I thought this one would be really easy.


----------



## Last Man Standing

JuddCT said:


> Okay, really easy with a bonus.


What's the bonus here?


JuddCT said:


> Bump. Anyone with some guesses? I thought this one would be really easy.


 You **** well stumped me. It looks like somewhere in the uinta's?


----------



## JuddCT

Last Man Standing said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, really easy with a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the bonus here?
> 
> 
> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump. Anyone with some guesses? I thought this one would be really easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You **** well stumped me. It looks like somewhere in the uinta's?
Click to expand...

Okay time for a HUGE hint:

The mountain in the background is typically referred to as "the xxxxxx" by those in Sanpete County with reference to a body part (although it is found on both male and females you can understand why it is nicknamed after a woman).


----------



## sawsman

Marys Nipple.

Were you looking from Mt. Baldy?


----------



## MKP

A picture of Mary's Nipple from Lake Mountain?


----------



## JuddCT

sawsman said:


> Marys Nipple.
> 
> Were you looking from Mt. Baldy?


I knew the female reference would get you guys going! And you got the bonus correct as well! I'm on top of the Baldy looking at "the nipple". I also would have accepted Musinea (spelling?) Peak. You are up.


----------



## sawsman

JuddCT said:


> I knew the female reference would get you guys going!


 

Where's this place?


----------



## Last Man Standing

****, I'm bad at this. I could throw out the names of dozens of reservoirs that look like that... :?


----------



## sawsman

Alright then.. this one is south of Salt Lake. :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman

Okay, here is a good hint and the only one I'll give.

This place is a lake *AND* a reservoir, if that makes sense.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Strawberry?


----------



## JuddCT

I was going to say Moon Lake, but it looks too big.


----------



## Last Man Standing

sawsman said:


> Alright then.. this one is south of Salt Lake. :mrgreen:


hahaha Ummm... Doesn't really change anything for me  


sawsman said:


> Okay, here is a good hint and the only one I'll give.
> 
> This place is a lake *AND* a reservoir, if that makes sense.


Well south of Salt lake made me think Utah lake, cause with the jordan river pumps regulating depth, it is technically a res now. But that doesn't look like it at all.... :?


----------



## bowgy

Panguitch Lake


----------



## LOAH

Navajo?


----------



## middlefork

Yuba?


----------



## sawsman

bowgy said:


> Panguitch Lake


Ba-Da-Bing! You're up.


----------



## Last Man Standing

Sorry, don't mean to hijack here, but I'm just curious if anyone will know this one. Here it is...
[attachment=0:ufg30jv4]photo (4).JPG[/attachment:ufg30jv4]


----------



## bowgy

That's cool, I was going to say for someone to go ahead. 8)


----------



## sawsman

Just outside of Price?


----------



## Last Man Standing

sawsman said:


> Just outside of Price?


No sir. I will say this, It is plainly visible from a well traveled highway that leads to a popular tourist town.


----------



## Huge29

Hwy 191?


----------



## Last Man Standing

You got it. Bonus points if you can say where exactly it is.


----------



## Huge29

I would guess just a few miles south of I-70.
Here is the new one, I will be surprised if anyone but the two people who were with me know where this is; they can't guess:


----------



## Last Man Standing

I think it's actually just north of the turn off for the 313 to dead horse point, out on the west side of the highway. I don't have a clue where yours is huge. Too early for hints?


----------



## Huge29

Too early.


----------



## NHS

I know.


----------



## Huge29

NHS said:


> I know.





Huge29 said:


> I will be surprised if anyone but the *two people* who were with me know where this is; they can't guess:


We now know who one of the moles is.


----------



## Leaky

If you drive up Farmington Canyon to the radar station and head N. and then down a bit on the E. side, there's a lake that kind of looks like this, If I'm close, I can look it up. Probably not.


----------



## Huge29

No Leaky, not even the same quadrant of the state.


----------



## Clarq

Currant Creek Reservoir?


----------



## Huge29

No, but closer than the previous guess.


----------



## Last Man Standing

Huge29 said:


> No Leaky, not even the same quadrant of the state.


Hmmm... Could we provide a quadrant here? or maybe a hint or two?


----------



## Huge29

Last Man Standing said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Leaky, not even the same quadrant of the state.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Could we provide a quadrant here? or maybe a hint or two?
Click to expand...

Well, you couldn't ever get there in a GM truck. Private reservoir; area is known for its bighorn sheep just a few miles away.


----------



## Last Man Standing

Huge29 said:


> Well, you couldn't ever get there in a GM truck. Private reservoir; area is known for its bighorn sheep just a few miles away.


Shoot. Ya stumped me. I'm gonna bump this though cause now I really want to know.


----------



## Huge29

Clue-located in Carbon County. Not many private lakes /reservoirs there.


----------



## bowgy

Grassy Trail Resevoir?


----------



## Huge29

bowgy said:


> Grassy Trail Resevoir?


Bingo! You are up! I was just kidding on the GM comment; really steep and nasty road up the view point from where this was taken.


----------



## bowgy

That was kind of fun. When no one was guessing and you put down Carbon County as a hint and you were from Price I just did a google earth search and seen that lake just east of Price so I put it down as a guess.

I haven't got any new pics so someone else is free to post up.


----------



## Last Man Standing

bowgy said:


> That was kind of fun. When no one was guessing and you put down Carbon County as a hint and you were from Price I just did a google earth search and seen that lake just east of Price so I put it down as a guess.
> 
> I haven't got any new pics so someone else is free to post up.


You're a smart one bowgy. I wasn't able to come up with anything...

I waited to see if anyone else would go but since they didn't, here's this one...
[attachment=0:1qbg7qyr]Photo1 (8).jpg[/attachment:1qbg7qyr]


----------



## LOAH

Paragonah?


----------



## Last Man Standing

LOAH said:


> Paragonah?


Close. Wrong county though.


----------



## Clarq

:O--O--O: 

Can we have a hint?


----------



## Last Man Standing

This ought to give it away, it's a res in washington county, it has both an upper and a lower reservoir. That pic is the first glimpse of the upper that you catch when you're heading up the road to it.


----------



## Duckking88

Complete shot in the dark. But Kolob Resivor?


----------



## Last Man Standing

Duckking88 said:


> Complete shot in the dark. But Kolob Resivor?


Not too far off for a shot in the dark. But kolob is a single res. Kolob's on the far east end of Washington county, Think more along the lines of the Northwest end...


----------



## cklspencer

Enterprise reservoir?


----------



## Last Man Standing

cklspencer said:


> Enterprise reservoir?


There we go. I thought more people woul recognize the little shack that's right by the boat ramp.


----------



## Duckking88

Dang I have only been to Kolob once when I was a kid and couldnt remeber much about it. So when you said washington county my brain naturally went to Kolob.


----------



## Last Man Standing

Duckking88 said:


> Dang I have only been to Kolob once when I was a kid and couldnt remeber much about it. So when you said washington county my brain naturally went to Kolob.


Hey, It wasn't bad at all for a guess. Kolob's only about 45 miles away as the crow flies.


----------



## Clarq

Let's try this one:


----------



## Oblivion5888

Ogden Bay?


----------



## Bax*

Timpie Springs?


----------



## Clarq

No and no.


----------



## sawsman

Jordan River near the GSL ?


----------



## middlefork

Acess road south side of Willard Bay?


----------



## Clarq

No and no.


----------



## Clarq

Box Elder County...


----------



## Ton_Def

Bear River Bird Refuge?


----------



## Clarq

Ton_Def said:


> Bear River Bird Refuge?


Yes.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Thought I would go since I missed a few.


----------



## Huge29

Duck Fork?


----------



## mikevanwilder

Nope


----------



## mikevanwilder

Clue its one of the many lakes on the Boulders.


----------



## sawsman

McGath


----------



## Bax*

Barker?


----------



## mikevanwilder

Not McGath or Barker.


----------



## Bax*

Reminds me of a reservoir off the Bicknell side on the lower elevation of the mountain, but I cant remember what it is called


----------



## sawsman

Oak Creek.


----------



## wyogoob

Blind


----------



## mikevanwilder

Sawsman got it! Its Oak Creek looking east.


----------



## sawsman

I dont have one at the moment, so I nominate Bax* to go in my place.


----------



## Bax*

sawsman said:


> I dont have one at the moment, so I nominate Bax* to go in my place.


oh man I dont either 

Someone else can go


----------



## .45

Here's one.


----------



## Loke

I the basin


----------



## Loke

did you notice how its eyes follow you if you move in front of your monitor?


----------



## .45

Loke said:


> I the basin


Not in the Basin... Lokey Boy.


----------



## bowgy

KAWLIGA WAS A WOODEN INDIAN STANDING BY THE DOOR
HE FELL IN LOVE WITH AN INDIAN MAIDEN OVER IN THE ANTIQUE STORE

KAW – LI – GA

JUST STOOD THERE AND NEVER LET IT SHOW
SO SHE COULD NEVER ANSWER YES OR NO

HE ALWAYS WORE HIS SUNDAY FEATHERS AND HELD A TOMAHAWK
THE MAIDEN WORE HER BEADS AND BRAIDS AND HOPED SOME DAY HE’D TALK

KAW – LI – GA

TOO STUBBORN TO EVER SHOW A SIGN
BECAUSE HIS HEART WAS MADE OF KNOTTY PINE

POOR OL’ KAW – LI – GA, HE NEVER GOT A KISS
POOR OL’ KAW – LI – GA, HE DON’T KNOW WHAT HE MISSED
IS IT ANY WONDER THAT HIS FACE IS RED
KAW – LI – GA, THAT POOR OL’ WOODEN HEAD

KAWLIGA WAS A WOODEN INDIAN, NEVER WENT NOWHERE
HIS HEART WAS SET ON THE INDIAN MAIDEN WITH THE COAL BLACK HAIR

KAW – LI – GA

JUST STOOD THERE AND NEVER LET IT SHOW
SO SHE COULD NEVER ANSWER YES OR NO


AND THEN ONE DAY A WEALTHY CUSTOMER BOUGHT THE INDIAN MAID
AND TOOK HER OH SO FAR AWAY BUT OL KAW – LI – GA STAYED

KAW – LI – GA

JUST STANDS THERE AS LONELY AS CAN BE
AND WISHES HE WAS STILL AN OLD PINE TREE


----------



## .45

No more offer's? 

This has been in Salt Lake City for 100 years or so, there are about 5 of these on a building. 

btw....nice story bowgy !


----------



## Dunkem

*-HELP!-* Thats a tough one, cant find anything on it


----------



## Huge29

Its gotta be Rice Eccles?


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> Its gotta be Rice Eccles?


No it isn't.



Dunkem said:


> *-HELP!-* Thats a tough one, cant find anything on it


Lets do this a little different. Match the image to the building listed below. Just try to get three of them right. Good luck !

The Judge Building
The Kearns Building
Felt Electric Co. Building
Original Wells Fargo Building ( I think )
Continental Bank Building ( Monaco Hotel ) 
Redman Storage 1910 (that's a given) by the Gateway Mall
The Catheral of the Madeleine


----------



## Bax*

Are we singing this to Hank Williams or Marty Robbins? Hank is classic, but Marty was more melodious...











bowgy said:


> KAWLIGA WAS A WOODEN INDIAN STANDING BY THE DOOR
> HE FELL IN LOVE WITH AN INDIAN MAIDEN OVER IN THE ANTIQUE STORE
> 
> KAW - LI - GA
> 
> JUST STOOD THERE AND NEVER LET IT SHOW
> SO SHE COULD NEVER ANSWER YES OR NO
> 
> HE ALWAYS WORE HIS SUNDAY FEATHERS AND HELD A TOMAHAWK
> THE MAIDEN WORE HER BEADS AND BRAIDS AND HOPED SOME DAY HE'D TALK
> 
> KAW - LI - GA
> 
> TOO STUBBORN TO EVER SHOW A SIGN
> BECAUSE HIS HEART WAS MADE OF KNOTTY PINE
> 
> POOR OL' KAW - LI - GA, HE NEVER GOT A KISS
> POOR OL' KAW - LI - GA, HE DON'T KNOW WHAT HE MISSED
> IS IT ANY WONDER THAT HIS FACE IS RED
> KAW - LI - GA, THAT POOR OL' WOODEN HEAD
> 
> KAWLIGA WAS A WOODEN INDIAN, NEVER WENT NOWHERE
> HIS HEART WAS SET ON THE INDIAN MAIDEN WITH THE COAL BLACK HAIR
> 
> KAW - LI - GA
> 
> JUST STOOD THERE AND NEVER LET IT SHOW
> SO SHE COULD NEVER ANSWER YES OR NO
> 
> AND THEN ONE DAY A WEALTHY CUSTOMER BOUGHT THE INDIAN MAID
> AND TOOK HER OH SO FAR AWAY BUT OL KAW - LI - GA STAYED
> 
> KAW - LI - GA
> 
> JUST STANDS THERE AS LONELY AS CAN BE
> AND WISHES HE WAS STILL AN OLD PINE TREE


----------



## Dunkem

1-


.45 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its gotta be Rice Eccles?
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunkem said:
> 
> 
> 
> *-HELP!-* Thats a tough one, cant find anything on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets do this a little different. Match the image to the building listed below. Just try to get three of them right. Good luck !
> 
> The Judge Building#6
> The Kearns Building-#5
> Felt Electric Co. Building-#4
> Original Wells Fargo Building ( I think )-#3 newhouse bldg
> Continental Bank Building ( Monaco Hotel ) #2
> Redman Storage 1910 (that's a given) by the Gateway Mall-#7
> The Catheral of the Madeleine #1
Click to expand...


----------



## .45

:shock: :shock: :shock: 

You must have a de-coder ring Dunkem !!

Good job! :O||:


----------



## Bax*

Bump


----------



## Dunkem

:shock: I cant say who that reminds me of


----------



## Bax*

Dunkem said:


> :shock: I cant say who that reminds me of


???????????


----------



## sawsman

Dunkem said:


> :shock: I cant say who that reminds me of


You mean _what_ that reminds you of&#8230; :lol:

Bax* - Is it close to Calf Creek?


----------



## Bax*

sawsman said:


> Bax* - Is it close to Calf Creek?


You are in the right area actually.

I'll even give you a hint: the name of this place is out of this world


----------



## Dunkem

cosmic ashtray :?:


----------



## JuddCT

Dunkem said:


> cosmic ashtray :?:


+1 Good guess!


----------



## Bax*

Dunkem said:


> cosmic ashtray :?:


Yessir. Have you ever been there?


----------



## Dunkem

Long time ago we hiked that area not really knowing where we were headed(bunch of longhairs back then). Did not really remember the picture you posted,then read your hint,and it all came back :!: (Not to much long term brain loss)


----------



## Huge29

After a three month hiatus, here is to reviving the longest thread in UWN history.


----------



## Dunkem

Manti area :?:


----------



## Huge29

Well, it is on the edge of the Manti NF.


----------



## Al Hansen

Skyline Drive above Manti .


----------



## Huge29

We will call it close enough as there is no real distinguishing landmarks here. This is Pontown Creek right between Skyline Dr and Scofield.


----------



## Al Hansen

Since it's a "good enough" you should post up another.


----------



## Huge29

Al Hansen said:


> Since it's a "good enough" you should post up another.


I just meant that really is it as it is difficult to tell one ridge from the next. That is all I have, who wants to go next?


----------



## Al Hansen

I'll try.
[attachment=0:1weo0d3h]Hwy 12 Trip 2012 113.JPG[/attachment:1weo0d3h]


----------



## Dunkem

Burr Trail?


----------



## Al Hansen

Nope


----------



## Dunkem

lower bowns


----------



## Al Hansen

Nope.


----------



## .45

Al, you're at the Overlook at Hites Crossing


----------



## Huge29

.45 said:


> Al, you're at the Overlook at Hites Crossing


You may be on to something, looking up the Dirty Devil.


----------



## Al Hansen

That's it.


----------



## Last Man Standing

Here's a pretty easy one


----------



## sawsman

Nine Mile Canyon?


----------



## Last Man Standing

Nope. Farther south


----------



## Huge29

Mexican Hat?


----------



## Last Man Standing

Nope. Here's a hint, it's in Washington county...


----------



## Dunkem

Kolob Canyon :?:


----------



## Last Man Standing

Not kolob. A particularly famous western was filmed here...


----------



## Dunkem

Snow Canyon :?:


----------



## MKP

Paria River?


----------



## Last Man Standing

Not snow or pariah... There is a ghost town nestled down in the bottom of the canyon, it had to be abandoned due to flooding...


----------



## Dunkem

Grafton,Zions


----------



## Last Man Standing

Grafton it is


----------



## Bax*

Bump.

I was just thinking of this place last night and thought it would be a fun one. And for those of you who don't know the story behind this place, a fun opportunity to take a look at


----------



## huntnbum

Bax*! what did you do to this place?


----------



## Bax*

huntnbum said:


> Bax*! what did you do to this place?


I don't know!? But if Fixed Blade has anything to say about it, he will tell you I screwed it up like I did the Gut Pile!


----------



## Loke

That's the place at the top of some canyon where the county used to pay the old hobo guy that lived there to take care of the road that went over the mountain that no one drives on any more.


----------



## Bax*

Loke said:


> That's the place at the top of some canyon where the county used to pay the old hobo guy that lived there to take care of the road that went over the mountain that no one drives on any more.


Good job Loke! You are up


----------



## Loke

so how do you attach a picture on this new format?


----------



## Critter

Loke said:


> so how do you attach a picture on this new format?


If it is hosted on another site then click on the picture above the reply to box 









and paste the url where it is located. To get the URl open the picture and then right click on it and select properties then you will see the URL.

If it is just on your computer then click on the paper clip







just to the right of the white smiley face click on browze and go find the picture and follow the instructions.


----------



## Loke

Did that. I get an error message that the site is down for maintenance, or some other crap


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

*Looking Southwest*

Needing a pack trip fix.


----------



## outdoorser

Hey I don't think I totally understand the rules to this game. anybody care to explain?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

No idea. I figured that you post a picture and people guess where it is.


----------



## sawsman

The bigger lake in the background looks like Chepeta. ??


----------



## Loke

outdoorser said:


> Hey I don't think I totally understand the rules to this game. anybody care to explain?


 You guess the location of the photo. Then it is your turn to post a new photo. Unless you don't have a photo to post, or don't want to use an online photo stealing website, then you can let someone else have a turn.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Sorry did know that I had to guess one before posted a new one



sawsman said:


> The bigger lake in the background looks like Chepeta. ??


Same part of the state but further West will harvest a correct location.


----------



## Bax*

Bump. 

Where is this?


----------



## stuckduck

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Needing a pack trip fix.
> 
> View attachment 15489


Atwood basin???


----------



## wyogoob

I know, I know, I know. :grin:


----------



## sawsman

wyogoob said:


> I know, I know, I know. :grin:


Me too. LOAH knows too&#8230;.. :smile:


----------



## Catherder

Ok the last one is Provo River falls. Here is the next one. The pics are from last year, but I was just up there 3 weeks ago.

Looking Southwest.



And Northeast from the same spot.


----------



## Loke

Bump. 





Because I can.


----------



## Jmgardner

I'll play.


----------



## Bax*

Bump again. 

For our urban red necks. Where is this?


----------



## McFinnigan

Bax* said:


> Bump again.
> 
> For our urban red necks. Where is this?


Galians?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax*

McFinnigan said:


> Galians?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will give you credit. Gallensons.

You're up!


----------



## McFinnigan

Bax* said:


> I will give you credit. Gallensons.
> 
> You're up!


Lol, C for effort. Let's see....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN

Back of Ben Lommand?


----------



## McFinnigan

AF CYN said:


> Back of Ben Lommand?


Nope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loke

Somewhere I'd rather be?


----------



## Hoopermat

Rock creek


----------



## sawsman

Wasatch front somewhere?


.


----------



## Bax*

Its funny to me how this thread fades away. But I love the thread so I keep breathing life into it (its kind of like that dang pitbull thread).

Anyhow, I am bumping this thread again because I like it and it goes to show that there are a lot of really neat places to see in Utah.

So - Where is this?


----------



## johnnycake

Red Castle Lake in the Uintahs?


----------



## johnnycake

How about this one?


----------



## Shunter

Henry Mountains?


----------



## Bax*

Shunter said:


> Henry Mountains?


 Looks like yer up!


----------



## Shunter

Alright. How about this beauty? Taken just last weekend.


----------



## middlefork

Current Creek?


----------



## Shunter

middlefork said:


> Current Creek?


You got it. You're up.


----------



## middlefork




----------



## 3arabians

Hardware Ranch?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork

Correct sir!
Post one up.


----------



## 3arabians

Ok, here is mine.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop

Your honey hole?


----------



## 3arabians

ridgetop said:


> Your honey hole?


I wish. It would be super convenient if it was.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork

Did it just burn up?


----------



## 3arabians

This one's tuff no doubt. I didn't have a lot of pics so I will give a couple hints. It's on the Wasatch Front in Davis County. The wife and I took a hike a couple weeks ago. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop

3arabians said:


> This one's tuff no doubt. I didn't have a lot of pics so I will give a couple hints. It's on the Wasatch Front in Davis County. The wife and I took a hike a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


That's funny, I was going to say that but thought it was too general of a statement. Looks like above lagoon.


----------



## 3arabians

ridgetop said:


> That's funny, I was going to say that but thought it was too general of a statement. Looks like above lagoon.


Close enough. Looking down at Parrish canyon from the Parrish canyon trail above Centerville.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop

Here's a cool pioneer site.


----------



## Bax*

Reminds me of a spot overlooking Skull Valley but the mountain in the distance doesn't seem right


----------



## middlefork

Bax* said:


> Reminds me of a spot overlooking Skull Valley but the mountain in the distance doesn't seem right


My first thought was Simpson Springs but it's been almost 40 years since I've been there.


----------



## ridgetop

middlefork said:


> My first thought was Simpson Springs but it's been almost 40 years since I've been there.


Your a little warmer than Bax. The view is looking straight South.


----------



## UThuntingallofit

Pony express trail a few miles south of dugway towards fish springs?


----------



## ridgetop

UThuntingallofit said:


> Pony express trail a few miles south of dugway towards fish springs?


Nope


----------



## UThuntingallofit

ridgetop said:


> UThuntingallofit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pony express trail a few miles south of dugway towards fish springs?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
Click to expand...

Fillmore veacer area?


----------



## LostLouisianian

Any ideas???


----------



## middlefork

LostLouisianian said:


> View attachment 112642
> 
> 
> Any ideas???


Spring Bayou? ;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian

middlefork said:


> Spring Bayou? ;-)


Well Spring Bayou covers about 60+ square miles...but you can pin it down can't you. ;-) Heck if you can come up with the right parish that will be a plus.


----------



## 3arabians

LostLouisianian said:


> View attachment 112642
> 
> 
> Any ideas???


That's were the Swamp People catch those alligators!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SCtransplant

Terrebonne parish?


----------



## Critter

LostLouisianian said:


> View attachment 112642
> 
> 
> Any ideas???


Out in the swamp, somewhere that everything looks the same.


----------



## LostLouisianian

SCtransplant said:


> Terrebonne parish?


Much further north


----------



## LostLouisianian

3arabians said:


> That's were the Swamp People catch those alligators!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Actually I did hook a 12 footer almost in that spot when I was 14 and foolish. Thankfully I came to my sense when I got him to the boat and let him go.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Ok ok it's right here where it shows on the satellite view.


----------



## SCtransplant

​


LostLouisianian said:


> Much further north


Ok, Catahoula lake?


----------



## LostLouisianian

SCtransplant said:


> ​
> Ok, Catahoula lake?


Look on the previous post. About 35 miles due south of Catahoula.


----------



## SCtransplant

LostLouisianian said:


> Look on the previous post. About 35 miles due south of Catahoula.


Ah, didn't see that


----------



## LostLouisianian

SCtransplant said:


> Ah, didn't see that


No worries, God keeps his vacation spot under the radar.


----------



## ridgetop

LostLouisianian said:


> View attachment 112642
> 
> 
> Any ideas???


What the hell LSU?
Hijacking my picture!

Anyway, my picture was taken up Judd Creek on the South side of the Simpson range. I believe that's Desert Mnt. in the background of my picture.


----------



## Bax*

ridgetop said:


> What the hell LSU?
> Hijacking my picture!
> 
> Anyway, my picture was taken up Judd Creek on the South side of the Simpson range. I believe that's Desert Mnt. in the background of my picture.


I would not have guessed that. Cool view from that location


----------



## ridgetop

Here's another one for ya.


----------



## LostLouisianian

ridgetop said:


> Here's another one for ya.


Don't know but my chessie would love that snow right now


----------



## ridgetop

LostLouisianian said:


> Don't know but my chessie would love that snow right now


It's fun to daydream, right.


----------



## LostLouisianian

ridgetop said:


> LostLouisianian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know but my chessie would love that snow right now
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun to daydream, right.
Click to expand...

Yep. Added more shade to the dog run. 101 this afternoon. Ice queen looking at lakefront retirement property in Louisiana as we speak.


----------



## johnnycake

ridgetop said:


> Here's another one for ya.


Not sure where, but I'm willing to bet it has some big bucks!


----------



## middlefork

Rocky Peak?
Maybe throw up a hint :grin:


----------



## sawsman

3.6 clicks up gradient of Settlement Canyon Reservoir.


.


----------



## ridgetop

middlefork said:


> Rocky Peak?
> Maybe throw up a hint :grin:


Close enough. 
Rocky peak can be seen barely in the picture . So your in the right area. It took a 4 hour hike to get to the spot where I took the picture from.


----------



## middlefork

This should be easy.


----------



## Wasatch

Mill Hollow Reservoir - Beautiful country!


----------



## middlefork

Post one up!


----------



## Bax*

Bump!


----------



## ridgetop

Near Strawberry point on Cedar Mnt.?


----------



## bowgy

Zion Rim Trail?


----------



## Critter

Up on the Barney Top?


----------



## wyoming2utah

Looks like the Pauns to me...


----------



## PBH

Henderson Point, near the park boundary (Bryce)?


----------



## hondodawg

Bax* said:


> Bump!


Just past pine lake to the south

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax*

wyoming2utah said:


> Looks like the Pauns to me...


Yessir! Not too far from Hatch


----------



## bowgy

Looks like it could be close to Wilson Peak


----------



## Bax*

bowgy said:


> Looks like it could be close to Wilson Peak


That I'm not sure of. It's just above Tropic Reservoir


----------



## wyoming2utah

Yeah, it looks to me like it is above Hatch Bench just as you get up top...a lot of country up there looks like that. You could also drive just past the reservoir and start heading up the mountain to the west and get into that country. A lot of roads to ride a dirt bike on up in there...I'm not sure exactly which spot you are looking off, but lots of cool country that looks a lot like Bryce or Cedar Breaks!


----------



## bowgy

Bax* said:


> That I'm not sure of. It's just above Tropic Reservoir


Traveling north on 89 just north of Hatch the tallest mountain to the east, as you top out of Red Canyon on highway 12 it is the tallest and closest mountain to the south, turning off of 12 toward Tropic reservoir it is the tallest mountain to the west before you get to the reservoir.

It's the one with the communications towers on it.

There are a lot of fun roads between Wilson and Tropic Res and the surrounding area.

You were probably on one of the roads south of Wilson, Possibly 100, 109, 110 or 212.


----------



## NVDuckin

Is it alright if I start this up again? Should be a pretty quick one for someone to guess.


----------



## Loke

The peak in the background looks like the one that old Alpiners call the Anthill. It's in the area we called the Divide. Looking north past the Horse Pasture toward the Holes. Dallanc knows exactly where I'm talking about.


----------



## DallanC

Loke said:


> The peak in the background looks like the one that old Alpiners call the Anthill. It's in the area we called the Divide. Looking north past the Horse Pasture toward the Holes. Dallanc knows exactly where I'm talking about.


Yep. My dad piled me and my brother in the jeep drove all the way up to the top the day before they closed it and made it a wilderness area. He made us stand on the rear bumper so we could bail off if he lost control on the way down. LOL

A Bellon kid just down the road from me killed a stupendous buck on the Anthill about 6 years ago.

-DallanC


----------



## NVDuckin

Loke said:


> The peak in the background looks like the one that old Alpiners call the Anthill. It's in the area we called the Divide. Looking north past the Horse Pasture toward the Holes. Dallanc knows exactly where I'm talking about.


Bingo, this picture was taken from the backside of Box Elder Peak. Beautiful country up there, but a horrific hike.


----------



## Loke

I guess its my turn now. I took this one about 5 years ago.


----------



## DallanC

NVDuckin said:


> Is it alright if I start this up again? Should be a pretty quick one for someone to guess.


Did you look for the gold while you where there?

-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

Bump.


----------

